# FRYE BOOT MODELING & REFERENCE THREAD! POST YOUR PICTURES!  *Please Read First Post*



## yyz

*Hi All!
What I wanted to do was create a thread that we could use as an Actual Modeling and Actual Measurement thread on Frye Boots!
I want everyone to post their actual thoughts and sizing and most of all pictures of their Fryes Here!
I also dont want to discourage any posts with questions but I would really like to try keep it more as a Reference thread with Pictures and the descriptions.
What I think would be a great Idea would be if you had questions about a certain Frye Boot would be ask the Question here and put a link here to a new thread that you would start so we all could discuss your question in detail that way all of your valuable and everyone elses valuable responses could found again in this Glass Slipper Forum!

An Example of these would be like this:

How to Waterproof Your Bags and Boots!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-waterproof-tests-362389.html#post8078162

OR

How many Frye Boots do you own? Or Wish you can have?

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...oots-do-you-own-wish-467801.html#post11180470


Well anyways.........
HERE WE GO!
​*


----------



## yyz

*First me: YYZ
 Im a Male 
Height 510
Weight 297 LBS and losing!
Shoe size is a 11B 
I have a narrow foot and a med arch
My calves are 16.5

What does My Darling Wife (DW) think?
 She is 100 percent supportive of me and we actual have a great time shopping, eating and just doing everything together!
She is My Very best Friend And I LVE her with all my Heart!
She also has Quite a Frye Boot Collection of her own!

As far as Comfy all of my Fryes fit and feel great!
I love them all and wear them all out shopping, to dinner, just about everywhere except work since I have to wear steel toe shoes there! (I repair very large CNC machinery)
And yes I just dont wear them under my jeans,
I figure it this way why hide these AWESOME BOOTS Under $20.00 Jeans all the time!
I do use shoe stretchers and I have made a Calve stretcher and have used it as well!
I also make my own stretching solution for doing this!
I plan on doing a thread at some time on how to do these things correctly and really it isnt that hard to do by yourself!
Why have boots and shoes that dont fit correctly!
So do I have favorites?
All of them!

Matt



Here is a List of my Current Frye Boots That I Have!
I will be Glad to answer any questions about any of these boots!
So ask away!

01) Veronica Slouch in Sunrise (Burnt Orange)
02) Fiona Moc Tall Lace Up in Brown Suede
03) Fiona Stitch Ankle in Spice
04) Julia Stitch Inside Zip in Cognac
05) Carmen Multi Ring in Gray
06) Matilda Button in Black
07) Matilda Button in Slate
08) Bethany Strappy Softie in Saddle
09) Bethany Cuff Shortie in Cranberry
10) Julia Campus Ankle in Clay
11) Vicki Campus Tall in Black
12) Caroline Campus Tall in Black
13) Dena Campus Zip in Brown
14) Bethany Strappy Softie in Black 
15) Betty in Bordeaux 
16) Paige Huarache in Eccru
17) Taylors Pull~On OTK in Dark Brown
18) Paige Tall Riding in Dark Brown (I Just Won Them!)
19) Villager Lace Up in Brown (I Just Won Them!)

And I know this is a Frye Thread but I had to post my other 4 pairs of boots!

A1) Bronx Zen and Now OTK in Black
A2) Coach Luci Camel Signature Suede 
A3) VS OTK Convertible in Black Suede 
A4) Aldo Flolill in two tone Brown
*


----------



## yyz

*01) Veronica Slouch in Sunrise (Burnt Orange)




​*


----------



## yyz

*02) Fiona Moc Tall Lace Up in Brown Suede




​*


----------



## yyz

*03) Fiona Stitch Ankle in Spice




​*


----------



## yyz

*04) Julia Stitch Inside Zip in Cognac




​*


----------



## No Cute

Dude!  Matt!  Look at those great boots!  Great thread!  How ARE you?  I so owe you and dw an email or letter or MM art!  What a wild ride this year, but I'm recovering well.  Feel quite good today.  

And breaking thread rules already as I have no Frye boots.   Sorry.


----------



## yyz

*05) Carmen Multi Ring in Gray




​*


----------



## yyz

*06) Matilda Button in Black




​*


----------



## yyz

*07) Matilda Button in Slate




​*


----------



## yyz

*08) Bethany Strappy Softie in Saddle




​*


----------



## scoobiesmomma

My first pair of Frye's, just got them today!! 

*Paige Tall Riding Boot in Tan*:


----------



## yyz

*09) Bethany Cuff Shortie in Cranberry




​*


----------



## yyz

*10) Julia Campus Ankle in Clay




​*


----------



## yyz

*11) Vicki Campus Tall in Black




​*


----------



## yyz

*12) Caroline Campus Tall in Black




​*


----------



## yyz

*13) Dena Campus Zip in Brown




​*


----------



## yyz

*14) Bethany Strappy Softie in Black




​*


----------



## yyz

*15) Betty in Bordeaux 
	

		
			
		

		
	





​*


----------



## yyz

*16) Paige Huarache in Eccru




​*


----------



## yyz

*17) Taylors Pull~On OTK in Dark Brown




​*


----------



## yyz

*A1) Bronx Zen and Now OTK in Black



​*


----------



## yyz

*A2) Coach Luci Camel Signature Suede 




​*


----------



## yyz

*A3) VS OTK Convertible in Black Suede 




​*


----------



## yyz

*A4) Aldo Flolill in two tone Brown Suede




​*


----------



## yyz

*THAT'S ALL FOLK'S !!!
FOR NOW!!:lolots:
:urock:​*


----------



## yyz

scoobiesmomma said:


> My first pair of Frye's, just got them today!!
> 
> *Paige Tall Riding Boot in Tan*:



*Hi scoobiesmomma!
I LV~EM!!
AWESOME color!
And great Pictures!
Don't forget to post your size and what you think of you New AWESOME FRYE's if you don't mind!*


----------



## yyz

No Cute said:


> Dude!  Matt!  Look at those great boots!  Great thread!  How ARE you?  I so owe you and dw an email or letter or MM art!  What a wild ride this year, but I'm recovering well.  Feel quite good today.
> 
> And breaking thread rules already as I have no Frye boots.   Sorry.



*Hi NC!
I have so missed you!
I'll catch up with you in a pm!
LOL! you know there is no rules in a Matt thread*


----------



## missD

LOOK GREAT!!!

I *love *you in the Bethanny boots!

Have you ever tried the Missy or Dannika styles? How do they run? I wear a 7.5 in Jane Stitch.


----------



## yyz

missD said:


> LOOK GREAT!!!
> 
> I *love *you in the Bethanny boots!
> 
> Have you ever tried the Missy or Dannika styles? How do they run? I wear a 7.5 in Jane Stitch.



*Hi MissD!
Thank You so Much!
I LVE the Bethanny's also the leather is soft like Glove Leather on all 3 pairs of them!
So which Pair did you like the Best? 
The only down side to the is that they are a bit of a challenge to put on the first time when you first get them till you figure out how to slide your foot in at the correct angle not a lot of room in the ankle on them ! 
But I totally love the heels on them and it is wide enough to be comfortable walking in them around a Mall for hours!
They are one of my favorite styles as you can guess and run True to size!
As far as the Missy goes I haven't tried them But I love the wedge heel!
The Caroline's that I have also have a wedge heel and you can not tell that they are 4" when wearing them!
They feel like your wearing a 1"~1.5" heel in stead when walking that is one 4" heel I could run in if I had to!
The Dannika's are on my list of must have and as soon as I find a deal on them....
I so love the LK  of the Black with Red Piping!http://www.zappos.com/frye-dannika-piping-zip-black-leather

As far as sizing goes and this seem to the same in ever pair of Frye's I got is I wear a 11B/M and have narrow feet for a Guy! And the Frye's fit me perfect!
as did my Coach and Bronx and Aldo so I would say I am a real women's 11m!
I think most Frye's that I have tried on in Nordstroms have all ran true to size and really if your a 7.5m I would buy a 7.5m.
BTW now you need to Post pictures of your Jane Stich!
Which color did you get in those?
*


----------



## kdo

Matt - Love your entire collection!  I the the Fiona Tall Moc and Matilda Button in black on you the best -- the fit, and they're very slimming.  I appreciate the various angles you take.  The pics and your reveiws are very helpful.  Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## kdo

*Julie -* I love the vintage look of the Tan and they look fabulous on you! I wasn't really a big fan of the Paiges but your pics have made me want a pair -- in tan!  They're keepers!


----------



## missD

Matt - thanks for the info! Can't wait to hear more about the Dannikas.

I got the Jane's in Redwood!


----------



## kdo

Heath Piping Back Zip OTK in dark grey (size 5.5 fits tts)


----------



## yyz

kdo said:


> Matt - Love your entire collection!  I the the Fiona Tall Moc and Matilda Button in black on you the best -- the fit, and they're very slimming.  I appreciate the various angles you take.  The pics and your reveiws are very helpful.  Thanks for starting this thread.



*Hi KDO!
Thank you so much!
See you bugged me enough and I gave you lots of pictures!
Now it my turn! 
I know you have quite a Frye Collection yourself!
So.....
And Yes I Love the Fiona's!
They are super comfy and great for those days I want a Quite heel!
They have a super soft Crape Sole and are as you said very slimming!
The Villager's I just won are the sort of the Distressed leather version of them!
I can't wait to get them!
And yes I love my Matilda's!
I love them in both colors and they are really a very wearable almost 4" heel and they have a 3/8" hidden platform in them!
And Thanks again for spurring me on to post my pictures!
BTW I can't to get my Paige tall Riding Boots after seeing Julie's!
They Look so Good on her!
Now it your turn!



*


----------



## yyz

missD said:


> Matt - thanks for the info! Can't wait to hear more about the Dannikas.
> 
> I got the Jane's in Redwood!



*missD I totally LVE your Jane's and I LVE the Redwood!
You LK Great in them!
I've been thinking about getting a pair of them as well!
Aren't those Dannika's Awesome looking!!!*


----------



## yyz

kdo said:


> Heath Piping Back Zip OTK in dark grey (size 5.5 fits tts)



*KDO! 
You read my mind!
And You LK Totally Smashing in those Heath's OTK!
I really like that style you have with the zipper in the Back instead of on the outside like the Heath outside zip!
Best way I can say it You Rock those Boots!
:urock::urock::urock:​*


----------



## kdo

Thanks, Matt!


----------



## indypup

Great thread!  Let me see if I can dig up pics of mine!


----------



## indypup

Frye Sandra riding boots
Fits TTS to .5 small (size up if you are between sizes)


----------



## klj

*Matt*~
LOVE all your boots and pictures!!

*Scoobie*~ Wow!  I REALLY like the Paige's in that color as well. I think I like them in a lighter color for sure. They look amazing on you too..


----------



## klj

I'm breaking in my Dorado's today..ouchy on my heels.


----------



## Grace123

kdo said:


> Heath Piping Back Zip OTK in dark grey (size 5.5 fits tts)



omg...I LOVE THOSE! 

Can you roll them down at all?


----------



## Needanotherbag

*indypup* - those are gorgeous - what is the name of the color?

Great thread Matt!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

klj said:


> *Scoobie*~ Wow!  I REALLY like the Paige's in that color as well. I think I like them in a lighter color for sure. They look amazing on you too..


 Thank you! Honestly, I love them in this lighter color best of any as well! I  bought a pair of the dark brown Paige's last year and ended up selling them b/c they just weren't for me! That is why I was a bit hesitant to try again with these, but it's .



kdo said:


> *Julie -* I love the vintage look of the Tan and they look fabulous on you! I wasn't really a big fan of the Paiges but your pics have made me want a pair -- in tan!  They're keepers!



 I made you a fan!!!  Love it! I know they would look faboosh on you too!! 



yyz said:


> *Hi scoobiesmomma!
> I LV~EM!!
> AWESOME color!
> And great Pictures!
> Don't forget to post your size and what you think of you New AWESOME FRYE's if you don't mind!*



Thank you *Matt*!  Mine are Size 7 and I feel like they fit pretty TTS.  I love them so far, will post more when I get to wear them!


----------



## indypup

Needanotherbag said:


> *indypup* - those are gorgeous - what is the name of the color?
> 
> Great thread Matt!



I have no idea!  Dark brown would be a good guess (based on looking at frye's website)!  Thank you, I think they're gorgeous too! 

Catherine 10L 
Fits TTS


----------



## yyz

indypup said:


> Frye Sandra riding boots
> Fits TTS to .5 small (size up if you are between sizes)



*HI Indypup!
I totally LV~EM!
Great LKing Frye's!*


----------



## yyz

klj said:


> *Matt*~
> LOVE all your boots and pictures!!
> 
> *Scoobie*~ Wow!  I REALLY like the Paige's in that color as well. I think I like them in a lighter color for sure. They look amazing on you too..



*KLJ!
Thank You So Much!

I totally agree! I though I tried to get you to get some taupe Paige's at one time?
I can hardly wait to get mine.....
They should be here Friday or Saturday!!
The Villagers will be here tomorrow!
*


----------



## yyz

klj said:


> I'm breaking in my Dorado's today..ouchy on my heels.



*KLJ! WE WANT PICTURES!*


----------



## yyz

Needanotherbag said:


> *indypup* - those are gorgeous - what is the name of the color?
> 
> Great thread Matt!



*Thanks So Much! I really wanted to make a thread so we wouldn't loose all this great info on Frye Boot's so it will be easier for other to see and find out honest opininions on the various styles!*


----------



## yyz

indypup said:


> I have no idea!  Dark brown would be a good guess (based on looking at frye's website)!  Thank you, I think they're gorgeous too!
> 
> Catherine 10L
> Fits TTS



*OooH! I LVE These also Indy!
Very Nice!*


----------



## indypup

Villager lace up boot
TTS to a little big (I could to a 6.5 comfortably)
Ball of foot is a little wide for me in my TTS










Not in love with these as much as I used to be, but I can't bring myself to let go of them!


----------



## indypup

And thank you *matt*!  I love Frye!


----------



## yyz

indypup said:


> Villager lace up boot
> TTS to a little big (I could to a 6.5 comfortably)
> Ball of foot is a little wide for me in my TTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in love with these as much as I used to be, but I can't bring myself to let go of them!



*You Rock Those Indy!:urock:

They LK Great for being 4 years old!
I would really like to see some other brand from the Mall stores hold up that well!
I Can't wait Till after work Tomorrow So I can try mine on!*


----------



## kdo

Thanks, Grace!  Unfortunately they are not meant to be rolled or folded down.



Grace123 said:


> omg...I LOVE THOSE!
> 
> Can you roll them down at all?


----------



## kdo

*indypup -* love your boots, especially the Villager Lace Ups!!!


----------



## Grace123

kdo said:


> Thanks, Grace!  Unfortunately they are not meant to be rolled or folded down.



Thanks for the info. I love the look but I don't have long legs so I doubt I could carry it off. They look fab on you!!


----------



## klj

Love everyone's boots!!


----------



## yyz

*FRYE BOOT THREAD LINK PAGE!​**This a Page with all the up to this time of threads that deal with good or bad experiences with Frye Boots! From 2010!
Feel Free to list any another links that I might have missed!!*

*
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...dewell-archive-boots-638163.html#post17025778

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/please-help-frye-boot-newbie-641250.html#post17129898

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...oots-do-you-own-wish-467801.html#post11180470

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/hate-my-fryes-640884.html#post17117525

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/so-excited-my-first-frye-boots-639963.html#post17087238

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...oing-buy-1-pair-what-636062.html#post16957478

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-keep-need-your-help-639489.html#post17070161

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-ruined-my-brand-new-635608.html#post16942280

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...adden-buckkie-do-you-636797.html#post16979860

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/did-i-buy-the-right-size-frye-636453.html#post16969176

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/frye-boots-626593.html#post16645035

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-boots-need-opinions-631994.html#post16829176

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/show-me-your-frye-boots-363896.html#post8102974

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...em-please-advise-s-p-618479.html#post16353928

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/talk-to-me-about-frye-boots-603788.html#post15841130

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...s-engineer-12r-boots-611594.html#post16124266

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/frye-veronica-shortie-black-or-taupe-591278.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/do-frye-boots-stretch-229738.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/frye-dorado-riding-boots-or-veronica-slouch-583518.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/frye-jane-boots-572514.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/frye-paige-boot-sizing-for-larger-feet-577099.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...on-melissa-buttons-or-paige-talls-516466.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/frye-campus-14l-or-14g-556131.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-to-do-with-this-pair-of-fryes-559711.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/any-luck-stretching-frye-campus-562621.html
*


----------



## klj

^ Wow! Thanks for doing that, Matt!


----------



## yyz

*FRYE YOUTH ENGINEER PULL ON




​HI ALL!
I Thought i would post these Frye's that Wife and I are giving to soon to be 8 year old Niece for her Birthday that happens to be Thanksgiving!
These are a Youth/Kids size 3 and are they an  AWESME PINK for a CuteLittle Girl! 
*


----------



## yyz

*18) Paige Tall Riding in Dark Brown




​So here comes my latest installment of Fryes! *


----------



## yyz

_*19) Villager Lace Up in Distressed Brown 




​*_


----------



## yyz

*20) Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage Cuff Down




​*


----------



## yyz

*20) Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage Cuff Up




​*


----------



## yyz

*21) Taylors Pull~On OTK in Black




​*


----------



## shonntew

Matt...off topic sorry.  I was thinking when I saw this thread, where you lived with so many awesome boots.... We live in the same city! Totally surprised me. 
Awesome collection


----------



## yyz

shonntew said:


> Matt...off topic sorry.  I was thinking when I saw this thread, where you lived with so many awesome boots.... We live in the same city! Totally surprised me.
> Awesome collection



*Hi Shonntew!
I'm so glad You posted off topic!
And  for the  complement on my little itty bitty Frye collection!
I'm in Shock there is actual more than me and the wife that are members of this Forum that live in the Land of OZ!
*


----------



## sfgirl67

Here are my Veronica's in brown, on the fence about keeping them...


----------



## yyz

sfgirl67 said:


> Here are my Veronica's in brown, on the fence about keeping them...



*Hi sfgirl67!
THOSE VERONICA'S LK GREAT ON YOU!
I Really LVE That Dark Brown Calf Shine Vintage Leather with the Antiqued Brass Buckles!
I think it works really well your Blue Skinny Jeans!
Definitely Keeper!
BTW What Size are they and do they fit you TTS?
*


----------



## sfgirl67

I am 8.5 -9 in most shoes, I am a 9 in these to account for my socks.  Thanks for sweet words, just trying to see if they are going to work for my wardrobe, Great thread btw : )


----------



## yyz

sfgirl67 said:


> I am 8.5 -9 in most shoes, I am a 9 in these to account for my socks.  Thanks for sweet words, just trying to see if they are going to work for my wardrobe, Great thread btw : )



*sfgirl67 
i always try to give a honest opinion of what I see!
After all if I didn't then what would it be worth?
And You definitely ROCK THOSE VERONICA'S!
The thing I Love about the Veronica's is that you can wear them in various different ways! Pulled~up, Scrunched Down, Calves Lose or Tight, Over Skinnies, or under Boot Cuts, and of course for you girls with Skirts and Dresses!
And that color you got I think will go great with anything pretty much!
If you want post a some more modeling shots with other styles of clothes please do so and let us all help you out!*


----------



## punksjunk

yyz/matt! i don't see any frye cindys in your collection. any reason?
btw,  your collection. fryes are soo underrated / people don't realize how great they are. scored a pair of short cuff missys on 6pm thx to you!!


----------



## sfgirl67

@Matt~ I owe you a huge thanks, due to your encouragement I kept the boots and I am smitten.  I kept looking at them all day when I wore them ,thanks so much for the kind words, You sold me. You rock!


----------



## yyz

punksjunk said:


> yyz/matt! i don't see any frye cindys in your collection. any reason?
> btw,  your collection. fryes are soo underrated / people don't realize how great they are. scored a pair of short cuff missys on 6pm thx to you!!



*Hi Punksjunk!
Thanks So Much!
As far as the The Frye Cindy's I Like them But I just haven't found a good price on any yet!
But when I do Be rest assured I will get a pair!
I'm so Glad you got some Frye Missy's and don't forget to post Pictures and what you think of them here when you get them!
BTW I Love your forum Name!*


----------



## yyz

sfgirl67 said:


> @Matt~ I owe you a huge thanks, due to your encouragement I kept the boots and I am smitten.  I kept looking at them all day when I wore them ,thanks so much for the kind words, You sold me. You rock!



*Hi SFgirl67!
I so glad you keep them!
I know that you definitely Are going to RCK those Veroinca's for a long time!
BTW......
:urock:*


----------



## beauxgoris

I upped my frye collection

* campus saddle
* engineer 12 black
* veronica slouch chocolate
* campus (vintage) dark brown


----------



## chancy

yyz said:


> *18) Paige Tall Riding in Dark Brown
> View attachment 1255270
> View attachment 1255272
> View attachment 1255274
> View attachment 1255273
> View attachment 1255271​So here comes my latest installment of Fryes! *



Hi! Can I ask how these run?? I'm looking to purchase my first pair of fryes and they have them in a size 7 but I usually wear 7.5 for all my shoes and 7 in uggs. Do you think they would work??

TIA!


----------



## yyz

chancy said:


> Hi! Can I ask how these run?? I'm looking to purchase my first pair of fryes and they have them in a size 7 but I usually wear 7.5 for all my shoes. Do you think they would work??
> 
> TIA!



*Hi Chancy!

You Sure can ask how they Run!
The Paige's seem to run about a half size large for most of the girls that have them. 
And I can easily wear mine with normal warm socks (not Trouser Socks) and easily tuck skinny jeans in them.
So I would say you should be fine with the 7B as long as you are a Normal size 7.5B!
BTW these are very Comfy Boots to wear all day!
And go great with anything!
Post pictures when you get them and let us all know how they work out for you!*


----------



## chancy

Thanks YYZ! I'm still on the fence about ordering as I've never spent so much on shoes before.. I also have large calves so its hard to find boots that fit but I've read reviews that these seem to fit larger calves? Would you say the same?

Edit: I guess you kind of already answered that in your last post lol 
This may seem silly but how do I know if I'm a true 7.5? Just if I usually wear size 7.5 in shoes all the time? ^^


----------



## yyz

chancy said:


> Thanks YYZ! I'm still on the fence about ordering as I've never spent so much on shoes before.. I also have large calves so its hard to find boots that fit but I've read reviews that these seem to fit larger calves? Would you say the same?
> 
> Edit: I guess you kind of already answered that in your last post lol
> This may seem silly but how do I know if I'm a true 7.5? Just if I usually wear size 7.5 in shoes all the time? ^^



*Hi Chancy!
The Paige's will fit a larger calf without stretching and depending on where you are getting them from some places like Nordstrom will do this at the store for you for free!
If you don't mind me asking what size is your calves and I can if you would like compare that to my wife's pair which are 6.5B!
You can PM me if you would prefer not post this here.
Also if you would measure the length of both of your feet from heel to big toe 
(heel against a wall and use a flat ruler if you have one)
I can check that as well for you!
I just want your first pair of Frye's not to be your Last! *


----------



## yyz

*So here comes my latest installment of Fryes!


22) Melissa Riding Tall in Black
23) Jane 14L Stitch in Redwood
24) Julia Stitch Inside Zip in Black
25) Jane Tall Cuff in Burnt Red Pebbled Full Grain
26) Anna Cuff Pull On OTK in Cognac Antique Leather
27) Taylors Pull~On OTK in Violet

And I know this is a Frye Thread but I had to post my other New boots as well!

A05) C. Stuart VS Lace Up in Animal Print
A06) Vince Camuto Cassandra in Dark Gray
A07) Taryn Rose Radiate in Walnut
A08) Fancesco Morichetti 55302 OTK in Blue
A09) Corral Cowboy in Zebra Stingray  
A10) Sam Edelman Sutton in Waxy Black Leather 
A11) Liliana Sara-4 Zebra Calf Hair   

I Think this going to be the last of them for this year......
Well..... 
Maybe Just one more Pair.....


*


----------



## yyz

_*22) Melissa Riding Tall in Black




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*23) Jane 14L Stitch in Redwood




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*24) Julia Stitch Inside Zip in Black




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*25) Jane Tall Cuff in Burnt Red Pebbled Full Grain




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*26) Anna Cuff Pull On OTK in Cognac Antique Leather




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*27) Taylors Pull~On OTK in Violet




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*A05) C. Stuart VS Lace Up in Animal Print




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*A06) Vince Camuto Cassandra in Dark Gray




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*A07) Taryn Rose Radiate in Walnut




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*A08) Fancesco Morichetti 55302 OTK in Blue




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*A09) Corral Cowboy in Zebra Stingray 




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*A10) Sam Edelman Sutton in Waxy Black Leather 




​*_


----------



## yyz

_*A11) Liliana Sara-4 Zebra Calf Hair 





​*_


----------



## Mia Bella

My favorites are the Sam Edelman Suttons. You go boy!  And damn, that is a serious haul.  Luckily you live in some cold weather so you will get plenty of wear out of all of them.  The Francesco Morichettis are pretty cool too...I like the detailing at the calf!


----------



## kdo

Man, Matt, what a HAUL!  It's crazy to see all of them at once!  Of the Fryes, my favorite is the Anna.  Of the non-Fryes, I like the Morichetti and Sam Edelman the best.  Thanks for all the pics!


----------



## klj

Wow! Amazing.. Matt!!


----------



## yyz

Mia Bella said:


> My favorites are the Sam Edelman Suttons. You go boy!  And damn, that is a serious haul.  Luckily you live in some cold weather so you will get plenty of wear out of all of them.  The Francesco Morichettis are pretty cool too...I like the detailing at the calf!



*Thanks Mia! 
I am really liking the Sam Edelman Suttons!
They fit Great and they are just about the most comfortable 4" heel I have to wear! 
The first time I seriously wore them out shopping in KC, I wasn't sure so I also brought my Frye Paige Tall Riding Boots along JUST IN CASE!
But I end up wearing the SE Suttons all day at the Mall and Guitar Center and that evening when we went out for dinner!
AWESME 
BTS!
Got Tons of Complements on them as well!
I will definitely by more of SE Boots next season!
And the Francesco Morichettis are a great boot as well but they are a thinner leather so right now they will have to wait till spring to wear them!
They would be perfect for you though since you live in a warm climate!
I really Love the Blue Color of those as well!
BTW.....Yes I admit it I'm a BOOT ADDICT!*


----------



## yyz

kdo said:


> Man, Matt, what a HAUL!  It's crazy to see all of them at once!  Of the Fryes, my favorite is the Anna.  Of the non-Fryes, I like the Morichetti and Sam Edelman the best.  Thanks for all the pics!



*Thanks KDO!

Yes, I know I should Have Posted them sooner but I got really busy and.......
I totally Love wearing the Frye Anna's!
I never thought I could have walked in a 5" heel! But with the 1.5" platform these are super easy to walk in!
And the color is to die for!
And yes I have also given them the all day Saturday shopping trip and they are very wearable for 8+ hours and really are easy to drive in!
I REALLY LVE MY FRYE'S!!!*


----------



## yyz

klj said:


> Wow! Amazing.. Matt!!



*Thanks KLJ!
*


----------



## hmm3

Uggh, I don't know where else to post this.  I am a long time browser, but I never post so I can't start my own thread yet...anyway, my gorgeous, fabulous Frye Rider Spur inside zip boots that I've only worn 5-6xs are broken!  Uggh.  The metal part that goes around the ankle just broke.  I have no idea how - I didn't catch it on anything or anything like that.  Anyway, I e-mailed Frye customer service to see what I can do about it, but in the meantime, do you guys have any ideas how I could repair it or what I could do if they don't offer me a fix???????  I am so sad.  Here's a pic so you can see what I am talking about:


----------



## yyz

hmm3 said:


> Uggh, I don't know where else to post this.  I am a long time browser, but I never post so I can't start my own thread yet...anyway, my gorgeous, fabulous Frye Rider Spur inside zip boots that I've only worn 5-6xs are broken!  Uggh.  The metal part that goes around the ankle just broke.  I have no idea how - I didn't catch it on anything or anything like that.  Anyway, I e-mailed Frye customer service to see what I can do about it, but in the meantime, do you guys have any ideas how I could repair it or what I could do if they don't offer me a fix???????  I am so sad.  Here's a pic so you can see what I am talking about:


*Hi Hmm3!
First off I'm so sorry that it broke on you!
Secondly This is a perfect place for you to post this!
Here is the good News FRYE CS is the Best!
FRYE will warranty all of there boots from any defects or most anything else other than if you totally try and destroy their boots for 2 years from the time of purchase!
I have dealt with them 2 twice and they have fixed or replaced my boots at no charge what so ever!
I would call them first thing in Monday morning:
1.800.826.FRYE (3793) | Hours of Operation: 9 a.m.-5 p.m. ET, Monday-Friday
they are located in GREAT NECK, NY.
And what they will most likely is have you send them the boots and they will since they are still selling that style, most likely exchange them for a New pair of them and that is about all their is to it.
The only time that they won't do this is if these were bought on EBAY, Bonanza, Ioffer, etc....
Then they will fix them for a small fee. 
One thing, just make sure you have a copy of your receipt for them!

I hope this helps!

*


----------



## hmm3

Awww, thanks, Matt.  Crap!  I scored these on Ebay though...Uggh.  I have no idea how they are going to fix them, but I hope they offer a solution!!!  I looooooove these boots - so gorgeous and sturdy and I have them in black and cognac.


----------



## yyz

hmm3 said:


> Awww, thanks, Matt.  Crap!  I scored these on Ebay though...Uggh.  I have no idea how they are going to fix them, but I hope they offer a solution!!!  I looooooove these boots - so gorgeous and sturdy and I have them in black and cognac.


*
Still call them!
Like I say they will do anything they can to help you out!
BTW I just sent you a PM!*


----------



## hmm3

Thanks, Matt!  I got it and you ROCK!!!!!


----------



## hmm3

Here's a pic of my legs in my Frye Rider Spur Inside zip.  I wore them a few hours, then noticed the problem w/the metal spur piece around the ankle.  BOO!


----------



## yyz

*HMM3,
:urock:YOU TOTALLY R:sunniesCK THOSE FRYE'S!:urock:
​*


----------



## purse-nality

hmm3 said:


> Here's a pic of my legs in my Frye Rider Spur Inside zip.  I wore them a few hours, then noticed the problem w/the metal spur piece around the ankle.  BOO!



Oh my, i was just searching for reviews about this style! Isn't the spur made of metal, or coated plastic? So odd it broke just like that w/ a few wears. Sorry...

Re fit, tts or did you have to size down (as most common for fryes)? Is the tip too pointy cowbow-y? I just luv the assymetrical top! Thinkin about getting them in cognac.... Shaft ok for skinny calves? Sorry for the many questions! :shame: tia!


----------



## hmm3

purse-nality said:


> Oh my, i was just searching for reviews about this style! Isn't the spur made of metal, or coated plastic? So odd it broke just like that w/ a few wears. Sorry...
> 
> Re fit, tts or did you have to size down (as most common for fryes)? Is the tip too pointy cowbow-y? I just luv the assymetrical top! Thinkin about getting them in cognac.... Shaft ok for skinny calves? Sorry for the many questions! :shame: tia!



The spur is most definitely made of metal.  I have them in black and cognac and the cognac are freaking gorgeous, as are the black.  I have 9 pairs of Fryes (soon to be 10 ) and these are my favs.  The tip isn't too pointy, IMO.  I am not much of a cowgirl sort of chick, and I love the look.  I have skinny calves.  Well, skinnyish.  I just measured for you and they are a hair under 13" at the widest point.  I like that they gape a bit at the top - they definitely aren't snug, if you can see that in the pic.  The cognac, btw, is TO DIE FOR.  The leather is super freaking thick and sturdy.  These bad boys stand up on their own when they aren't on and well worth every penny.  The spur I think was just a fluke.  I searched and couldn't find anyone online who had my problem and I hope to be able to have Frye fix it or have someone () weld it for me.  LOVE THESE and highly, highly recommend them!


----------



## pinkstars627

Hi just wondering if anyone has the Frye Dannika Zip boot?  I am usually a 7, but these were such a great deal ($99.97 on piperlime final sale) I had to get them.  Pics would be great!! Thanks so much!


----------



## yyz

pinkstars627 said:


> Hi just wondering if anyone has the Frye Dannika Zip boot?  I am usually a 7, but these were such a great deal ($99.97 on piperlime final sale) I had to get them.  Pics would be great!! Thanks so much!



*Hi Pinkstar627!

I LVE the Look of the FRYE Dannika Zip Boots, Especially the Blacl with the Red Zippers!
But Unfortunately I haven't found them in a 11M!
And that is a Super Price for them at $99.97!
i can't wait for you to get them so you can tell us how they fit and show us some great modeling pictures of them!
I'm hoping that if they run a little big I might be able to try them in a size 10M.

*


----------



## finzup

Matt I read in one of your earlier posts that nordies will stretch the calves of boots ... what happens if when they stretch them they still don't fit? 

Which styles of frye's do you recommend for wider calves and pleeeease tell me how you stretch the ones that need stretching. 

thanks so much and LOVE your collection and modeling pics


----------



## yyz

finzup said:


> Matt I read in one of your earlier posts that nordies will stretch the calves of boots ... what happens if when they stretch them they still don't fit?
> 
> Which styles of frye's do you recommend for wider calves and pleeeease tell me how you stretch the ones that need stretching.
> 
> thanks so much and LOVE your collection and modeling pics



*Hi Finzip!
Thanks so much for the complements!
Yes Nordies will stretch the calves of FRYE boots but only ones you buy from them, I think which makes sense.
BTW I sending you a PM right now.*


----------



## punksjunk

how do you choose which boots to wear?! you have so many lovely pairs... *boot envy*


----------



## yyz

punksjunk said:


> how do you choose which boots to wear?! you have so many lovely pairs... *boot envy*



*Hi Punksjunk!
Thank You so much for the Nice Complement on my Boots! 
It actually very easy! 
Since I wear them with either Black or Blue Skinny Jeans or Jeggings if the boots are over the Jeans or BootCut for under them and a T-Shirt!
So see it is really simple for me!
Unlike you girls that can wear so many more items of clothing with them!
Really what determines what pair mostly is how sore my feet are from work!
The wife and I walk 2 miles every evening after dinner at our Mall.
So if i want a harder workout i wear a 4" heel if it has been a long day at work I wear my Stuart Weitzman 5050's or another of the less than 2" heels!
And yes I have another 10 or so more pairs to Post pictures of Still!
And then I won't even mention the 18 or so Pairs of Converse XX-Hi Boot Sneakers, and Nike Knee High  Sneaker Boots and the other companies that made them as well!

*


----------



## MicaMee

Matt, you have an awesome collection. I'm  over here.


----------



## yyz

MicaMee said:


> Matt, you have an awesome collection. I'm  over here.



*Hi MicaMee!
Thank You So Much for the Complement!
I'm also honored that your first post after being here 3 Years was on this thread!
Now that you broke the ice, do you have any FRYE's that you could post Model and Post here also?
We would LVE to see them!
*


----------



## pinkstars627

Hi I just wanted to "try" to share a pic of the Frye Dannika Zip boots I received yesterday.  Sorry the pic is really bad, because I took it with my iphone.  I really like them, I didn't think I would wear them folded, but I like to wear them both ways.   I am a 7 usually in Frye and these are a 6.5.  I got a really great deal on them and wouldn't usually get a half size smaller, since I think these run tts.  They are kind of a pain to get on, I have to fold them down even if I'm going to wear them knee high, and kind of "shimmy" my foot in.  They are actually very comfortable.



http://<a href="http://s953.photobucket.com/albums/ae19/pinkstars627/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1041.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae19/pinkstars627/IMG_1041.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## pinkstars627

http://http://i953.photobucket.com/albums/ae19/pinkstars627/IMG_1041.jpg


----------



## pinkstars627




----------



## pinkstars627




----------



## mishybelle

Hi All,

I am contemplating getting a pair of Frye's to do double duty: work AND play! I hope this is the right place to get opninions and sizing advice. If not, feel free to move this post.

I am considering the Jane tall cuff in black, Paige in Black and Paige studded in black. I have very, um, shapely calves (16 inches around) and small ankles. I usually wear a 6.5 and tend to size up to a 7 in flats or boots. Would either of Paige styles or Jane fit my calves? Should I get them stretched? What size should I get. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## yyz

mishybelle said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am contemplating getting a pair of Frye's to do double duty: work AND play! I hope this is the right place to get opninions and sizing advice. If not, feel free to move this post.
> 
> I am considering the Jane tall cuff in black, Paige in Black and Paige studded in black. I have very, um, shapely calves (16 inches around) and small ankles. I usually wear a 6.5 and tend to size up to a 7 in flats or boots. Would either of Paige styles or Jane fit my calves? Should I get them stretched? What size should I get. Thank you in advance!!



*Hi Mishybelle!

You posted in the Correct Spot!
This what i can tell you about the Paige tall Riding and the Jane tall Cuff...
First off, FRYE will Stretch fairly well in the calves and both of these can be stretched.
Now I think that you will have much better luck with the Paige's than the Jane's since the Paige's have lager calves to start with.
The Jane's Calves are more like a stove pipe where the Paige's flair more out at the calves.
As far as foot size most of the girls here usual have gone a 1/2 size done on the Paige's and Jane's so for you I would suggest getting a 6.5M instead of the 7M.
But i would recommend the Paige's over the Jane's for you.
FRYE also makes the a Jane style with Extended Calves which you might consider?
http://www.thefryecompany.com//Product-Women-Boots-Tall Shaft-77233BKX.aspx
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-ja...kingCode=633DA454-0603-E011-9C39-001517B1882B
http://www.endless.com/dp/B003OVC97...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B003OVC97E
Or the Veronica Slouch Extended Calves:
http://www.thefryecompany.com//Product-Women-Boots-Tall Shaft-77609DNX.aspx
http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Product/...Calf Boots (Black Leather)&CAWELAID=538855826
I also kno the FRYE Taylor OTK has larger Calves and can be worn 3 different ways OTK, Slouched, and Cuffed:
http://www.thefryecompany.com//Product-Women-Boots-Over The Knee-77932DBN.aspx
http://www.endless.com/dp/B003EQ3AZ...e=395033&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B003EQ3AZO

*


----------



## yyz

*Hi Pinkstar627!
You Look AWESME in those Frye Dannika Zip boots!
I LVE the Brown Color as well!
So are they OTK or just below the Knee when un Cuffed?
Great looking Boots!
:urock:You Totally Rock Them!:urock:*


----------



## hmm3

I looooove those Frye Dannika cuffs.  I didn't think they would be that adorable on!  LOVE THEM!


----------



## pinkstars627

hmm3 said:


> I looooove those Frye Dannika cuffs.  I didn't think they would be that adorable on!  LOVE THEM!



Awww thanks so much I like them better than I thought I would.  

Thanks Matt!! The Dannika's cover most of my knee but they are not quite OTK on me I'm sort of tall (5' 8).


----------



## yyz

pinkstars627 said:


> Awww thanks so much I like them better than I thought I would.
> 
> Thanks Matt!! The Dannika's cover most of my knee but they are not quite OTK on me I'm sort of tall (5' 8).



*Thanks Pinkstar627!
I think I may have to keep an eye out for a pair in either a 10M or 11M!
I really Like how they LK on you in the pictures!
And the search Begins.........

BTW EVERYONE! Dillard's has FRYE's ON SALE in their Clearance!
http://www.dillards.com/endeca/EndecaStartServlet?sort=2&storeId=301&N=1642922+2010456&catalogId=810
*


----------



## xhb

Does anyone have modeling picture of the Frye Harness boots in different length?  I am very curious about the 15R as well as the 8R.  Thanks!


----------



## yyz

xhb said:


> Does anyone have modeling picture of the Frye Harness boots in different length?  I am very curious about the 15R as well as the 8R.  Thanks!



*Hi Xhb!

The wife and I personally don't have any of the FRYE Harness Style Boots, but I do know that quite a few of the Girls here do.
But What I can do is Post these links for those Boots Videos from the Zappos Website!
They do A really good job of modeling them there in the Videos!

FRYE Harness 8R Boot Sale link:
http://www.zappos.com/frye-harness-8r-khaki-old-town

FRYE Harness 8R Boot Video link:
http://www.zappos.com/product/video.../www.zappos.com/media/video/7/1/7/7175346.flv

FRYE Harness 12R Boot Sale link:
http://www.zappos.com/product/101191/color/9551

FRYE Harness 12R Boot Video link:
http://www.zappos.com/product/video.../www.zappos.com/media/video/7/4/2/7422070.flv

FRYE Harness 15R Boot Sale link:
http://www.zappos.com/frye-harness-15r-tan

FRYE Harness 15R Boot Video link:
http://www.zappos.com/product/video.../www.zappos.com/media/video/7/5/5/7559842.flv

If you need more here is a link for a search of the Zappos site for Women's Frye Harness Boots!
http://www.zappos.com/search/frye+h...roductTypeFacet/"Shoes"/categoryFacet/"Boots"*


----------



## xhb

Thank you so much, yyz!


----------



## klj

I have the gray Paige tall riding boots and saving for a brown pr...but it has to be the right brown

I was wondering if anyone has real life pics of either the dark brown or the cognac on the Paige's(I know there are different cognacs and shades of brown depending on the style of boot which is why I'm just after pics of the Paige's)
Here is Piperlime's pics~
http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=707894&scid=707894052
I like the color of Cognac and the dark brown looks super dark in their pic..but I've read others say its not that dark.

Thanks!


----------



## klj

klj said:


> I have the gray Paige tall riding boots and saving for a brown pr...but it has to be the right brown
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has real life pics of either the dark brown or the cognac on the Paige's(I know there are different cognacs and shades of brown depending on the style of boot which is why I'm just after pics of the Paige's)
> Here is Piperlime's pics~
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=707894&scid=707894052
> I like the color of Cognac and the dark brown looks super dark in their pic..but I've read others say its not that dark.
> 
> Thanks!



Found better pics~
This is the color brown I'm after...came from Frye's site





This is the other DB~ which I'm not after as it looks like a black brown.





Any help on the correct name of the first one would be great to know.
I am soooooo confused!


----------



## im a dandy lion

pinkstars627, that style looks great on you! I've always passed up the Dannika, not thinking much of it, but wow! Super cute!


----------



## yyz

klj said:


> I have the gray Paige tall riding boots and saving for a brown pr...but it has to be the right brown
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has real life pics of either the dark brown or the cognac on the Paige's(I know there are different cognacs and shades of brown depending on the style of boot which is why I'm just after pics of the Paige's)
> Here is Piperlime's pics~
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?searchCID=4016&cid=4016&vid=1&pid=707894&scid=707894052
> I like the color of Cognac and the dark brown looks super dark in their pic..but I've read others say its not that dark.
> 
> Thanks!





klj said:


> Found better pics~
> This is the color brown I'm after...came from Frye's site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the other DB~ which I'm not after as it looks like a black brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help on the correct name of the first one would be great to know.
> I am soooooo confused!



*Hi KLJ!

Here is what is going on with the Dark Brown!
I talked to my CSA at FRYE and the deal is that this Style of FRYE Boots has been made since Fall of 2008 in Dark Brown!
So there has been many variations on the color called Dark Brown.
Some are like mine which are almost a Black and the latest from Fall of 2010 are like the ones pictured on their website which are a far lighter shade than mine. 
The Problem is if you buy them from someone else other than FRYE you may receive old stock from a previous year and NOT get the color that you see on the FRYE Home site.
So really there is no way to tell what color a store has since the they all have the same Style Number 77535DBN for that color since 2008.
I hope this clears this up for you!
*


----------



## klj

yyz said:


> *Hi KLJ!
> 
> Here is what is going on with the Dark Brown!
> I talked to my CSA at FRYE and the deal is that this Style of FRYE Boots has been made since Fall of 2008 in Dark Brown!
> So there has been many variations on the color called Dark Brown.
> Some are like mine which are almost a Black and the latest from Fall of 2010 are like the ones pictured on their website which are a far lighter shade than mine.
> The Problem is if you buy them from someone else other than FRYE you may receive old stock from a previous year and NOT get the color that you see on the FRYE Home site.
> So really there is no way to tell what color a store has since the they all have the same Style Number 77535DBN for that color since 2008.
> I hope this clears this up for you!
> *



Hi Matt!!!

This is _PERFECT_ info..and just what I was after. Thanks so much!
I talked to an SA at Frye who offered to look at 3 or 4 pr's personally and check out the color for me but it sounds like yours had the specifics on the years, etc..which is good to know. I think the Frye boots on their site will be the safe bet to get the color I want.
Hope life is treating you well! Nice to "see" ya too..


----------



## pinkstars627

im a dandy lion said:


> pinkstars627, that style looks great on you! I've always passed up the Dannika, not thinking much of it, but wow! Super cute!



Thanks so much! I never would have given them a second thought, but they were an awesome price.  I love your screen name are you a Dandy Warhols fan by any chance?


----------



## im a dandy lion

No, lol, I'm never listened to their music before actually.


----------



## rainrowan

I received my very first pair of Frye Harness Mules this week and I'm in love with them. I purchased them in the black oiled leather and omg they are gorgeous.

I normally wear 8-8.5 in shoes but always socks with boots so I thought I'd get them in 9 and it works for me. I have flat and broad feet and have had problems all my life trying to find a shoe/boot that will accommodate the width, everything is too snug. Not with these mules now.

My heel hits the back part of the mule just right, there's maybe 3/4" to spare right at the tip of the mules. It took a few hours to break in and get use to the feel of these, they are so *stable*. 

multiview and video at Zappos:
http://www.zappos.com/multiview/7202308/42560

I'm hoping I have the patience to wait until I can get the same version in the Harness boot 8R for winter wear!!!!!

does anyone know what the "R "or the "W" stands for when it shows up on Zappos? I see Harness 8R W  or just 8R etc. I don't think it's regular or wide tho...?


----------



## rainrowan

klj said:


> Found better pics~
> This is the color brown I'm after...came from Frye's site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, the 3rd or 4th reviewer on Zappos described this brown as a reddish warm toned brown or chestnut brown, looks nothing like what is shown like a charcoal brown.  I saw it was labeled "*Blazer Brown*" on Zappos here:
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-harness-8r-w-blazer-brown-leather
> 
> Does this help?


----------



## yyz

rainrowan said:


> I received my very first pair of Frye Harness Mules this week and I'm in love with them. I purchased them in the black oiled leather and omg they are gorgeous.
> 
> I normally wear 8-8.5 in shoes but always socks with boots so I thought I'd get them in 9 and it works for me. I have flat and broad feet and have had problems all my life trying to find a shoe/boot that will accommodate the width, everything is too snug. Not with these mules now.
> 
> My heel hits the back part of the mule just right, there's maybe 3/4" to spare right at the tip of the mules. It took a few hours to break in and get use to the feel of these, they are so *stable*.
> 
> multiview and video at Zappos:
> http://www.zappos.com/multiview/7202308/42560
> 
> I'm hoping I have the patience to wait until I can get the same version in the Harness boot 8R for winter wear!!!!!
> 
> does anyone know what the "R "or the "W" stands for when it shows up on Zappos? I see Harness 8R W  or just 8R etc. I don't think it's regular or wide tho...?



*Hi rainrowan!

First off, I LVE The Harness Mules!
Can't wait till you post some modeling Pictures of them!

Secondly, Great questions!

As far as the "R" goes that is just part of the style name.
The "W" as from  what I was told stands for Women's this was adopted since FRYE makes The Harness 8R and several other styles in both mens and women's versions.
This is just a letter that was added recently as there is a slight difference in the instep, the heels, and the arch of these boots between the Men's and Women's.
The old stock women's Harness 8R's are the same as the Harness 8R W's it just a new labeling so people don't confuse the men's and women's of the same style.
As far as the "L" it stands for leather soles.
As far as the "G" it stands for Rubber Luged soles,
I hope this helps everyone out! 
*


----------



## rainrowan

Thank you SO much for this informative reply!! Now I won't feel as clueless trying to sort through all the different options when shopping online now. Given that I've had problems in the past with my feet, I wonder if my rather mannish feet are better suited to a men's boot. I will certainly considering try both versions of men and women's Frye boots in the future. 

Went out and walked around the mall for almost 5 hours today in my new mules. Excellent! Just a little sore from the change to 2" heel (from flat clogs) but it was incredibly comfortable entire time I was in them. I must say, I felt taller and totally pulled together with these on and they made my jeans go from looking sloppy to slick very easily. 

I even splurged on some Reebock ankle socks with support -- tho I'm sure sock connoiseurs know what socks are better...


----------



## firstaid

I was browsing the Marc Jacobs thread when I came across this lovely lady wearing a pair of Frye Jane 14 boots in  Dark brown (Not sure of the color)


----------



## punksjunk

^^she is rocking them!! those look great..


----------



## Weddell

Hi everyone! I'm about to buy my first Frye - a classic black, everyday, work-appropriate, comfortable, less than $250, and feminine. I'm so confused 'cause I'm only depending on your reviews and online photos; we don't have Fryes in Australia. Please help! 12R Harness, Engineer, Jane 14 stitch or ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yyz

Weddell said:


> Hi everyone! I'm about to buy my first Frye - a classic black, everyday, work-appropriate, comfortable, less than $250, and feminine. I'm so confused 'cause I'm only depending on your reviews and online photos; we don't have Fryes in Australia. Please help! 12R Harness, Engineer, Jane 14 stitch or ? Thanks in advance!



*Hi Weddell!
Frist of Welcome to The Purse Forum!:welcome2:
And now for Frye Talk!
All 3 are great styles!
Personally, I LVE my Frye Jane 14 Stitch!






They are a very Comfy boot and can be dressed up or down!
They also fit true to size!
But like I say any of the FRYE's you picked would be a great 1st pair of many!*


----------



## Weddell

Hi Matt! Knowing that you're the Frye guru here, your comment is very much appreciated. I'm a 39 in Zara, 8 in Gap flats, 8 1/2 in Nine West, and 9 in Nike running shoes. Should I get an 8 1/2 in Jane 14 stitch? Thanks again!


----------



## yyz

Weddell said:


> Hi Matt! Knowing that you're the Frye guru here, your comment is very much appreciated. I'm a 39 in Zara, 8 in Gap flats, 8 1/2 in Nine West, and 9 in Nike running shoes. Should I get an 8 1/2 in Jane 14 stitch? Thanks again!



*Hi Weddell!

Thanks! You flatter me!
I would go with the 8.5M as these are very True to size!
I know that nike's always run small but unless you have a wide foot I stay with the 8.5M!*


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

So figured I'd contribute a bit to this thread with some modelling shots.  Here's a few different shots of me in my Frye Engineers in Gaucho! Just gotta say, I love these boots and how incredibly comfy AND versatile they are. Really the ultimate boot.


----------



## yyz

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> So figured I'd contribute a bit to this thread with some modelling shots.  Here's a few different shots of me in my Frye Engineers in Gaucho! Just gotta say, I love these boots and how incredibly comfy AND versatile they are. Really the ultimate boot.



*Hi PlaceboGiraffe!
Thank You for Posting those AWESME Looking Modeling Shots!
You Totally ROCK:urock: Them!
So Now that you got one Pair of FRYE's.....
What will be your next Pair!!!
After All They are Just So Darn Comfy to Wear!
*


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

yyz said:


> *Hi PlaceboGiraffe!
> Thank You for Posting those AWESME Looking Modeling Shots!
> You Totally ROCK:urock: Them!
> So Now that you got one Pair of FRYE's.....
> What will be your next Pair!!!
> After All They are Just So Darn Comfy to Wear!
> *



Thanks for the compliments, Matt!  

Frankly, I'm in love with the Engineers. They're basically the perfect boot for me, though I wouldn't mind trying a pair of Veronicas.  Or possibly the 12R Engineers with the boiled wool shaft. I think those are super nifty!


----------



## yyz

PlaceboGiraffe said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Matt!
> 
> Frankly, I'm in love with the Engineers. They're basically the perfect boot for me, though I wouldn't mind trying a pair of Veronicas.  Or possibly the 12R Engineers with the boiled wool shaft. I think those are super nifty!



*Hi PlaceboGiraffe!

You Should Most Definitely Try on some FRYE Veronica's I really LVE the pair I have!
The Leather is just so soft!
I think you might also possibly would want to consider either a pair of FRYE Dorado Tall Riding or FRYE Dorado Tall Riding Inside Zip!
I just got these and they are so AWESMELY Comfy as well! 
Here is a couple Quick Pictures of each!*

*FRYE Dorado Tall Riding in Sand Antiqued Suede




FRYE Dorado Tall Riding Inside Zip in Charcoal



*​


----------



## PlaceboGiraffe

yyz said:


> *Hi PlaceboGiraffe!
> 
> You Should Most Definitely Try on some FRYE Veronica's I really LVE the pair I have!
> The Leather is just so soft!
> I think you might also possibly would want to consider either a pair of FRYE Dorado Tall Riding or FRYE Dorado Tall Riding Inside Zip!
> I just got these and they are so AWESMELY Comfy as well!
> Here is a couple Quick Pictures of each!*
> 
> *FRYE Dorado Tall Riding in Sand Antiqued Suede
> View attachment 1390764
> View attachment 1390763
> 
> 
> FRYE Dorado Tall Riding Inside Zip in Charcoal
> View attachment 1390765
> View attachment 1390768
> View attachment 1390766
> *​



You know what, Matt, I wish I could, but the thing is...I've got pretty skinny calves, so most taller boots look absolutely ridiculous on me because I've got so much room in them.  Hence why the Veronicas and Engineers are so perfect.  The tall Fryes ARE absolutely gorgeous, though, I must say. But tall boots just don't work on my legs unfortunately.


----------



## klj

I just wanted to say...the only boots I own/have left in my closet now are Frye's(Black Dorado's, grey Paige tall riding and tan 12R Harness)...I just sold my other pr. of Loeffler Randall Matilde's because the are just too fragile...its not like I'm hard on shoes either. After 1 or 2 wears the bottoms by the toes are super thin and are worn already. I love the look of them/the leather is amazing.. but I think I'm sticking to my Frye's...(I need a dk brown pr of Paige's still...)


----------



## yyz

*Hi KLJ!
Oh My!
I can't Believe that you sold your Loeffler Randall Matilde's!
I remember how excited you were about those.
Let's all Face it though when it comes to the most durable and timeless boots made there is company or Brand that is even close to FRYE!
When I look at my huge Collection of them I have some of them that are close to 4 years old and still look AWESME!
And really most of them look better as they age!
And the Customer Service and Warranty is by far the best that I have ever seen from any manufacture of a shoe or boot!
But now all we got to do is find you that perfect Dark Brown Paige Tall Riding!*


----------



## klj

I know! I was so crazy about making the right choice and getting them..but when it comes down to it..I don't want to have to worry constantly about being EXTRA careful..beyond normal~ to wear them. The bottoms are very thin IMO. They are pretty but....
I think the brown I want is still on Frye's updated site. They seemed to have organized the brown Paige's correctly on there with the right pics and everything. So, when I'm ready I'll just get them there, I think.
Hope all is well, Matt!!



yyz said:


> *Hi KLJ!
> Oh My!
> I can't Believe that you sold your Loeffler Randall Matilde's!
> I remember how excited you were about those.
> Let's all Face it though when it comes to the most durable and timeless boots made there is company or Brand that is even close to FRYE!
> When I look at my huge Collection of them I have some of them that are close to 4 years old and still look AWESME!
> And really most of them look better as they age!
> And the Customer Service and Warranty is by far the best that I have ever seen from any manufacture of a shoe or boot!
> But now all we got to do is find you that perfect Dark Brown Paige Tall Riding!*


----------



## Weddell

Hi! I got my Frye Jane 14 stitch this morning and I couldn't be any happier! Thanks Matt for the perfect model & size recommendation, and Firstaid for posting the pic of the marc jacobs girl! 

For reference: I'm 5'7", shoe size 8.5




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yyz

Weddell said:


> Hi! I got my Frye Jane 14 stitch this morning and I couldn't be any happier! Thanks Matt for the perfect model & size recommendation, and Firstaid for posting the pic of the marc jacobs girl!
> For reference: I'm 5'7", shoe size 8.5


*Hi Weddell!
You are most welcome!
And Thank You for letting me Help You!
I just Love to help all of you as much as I can!
I think you made a great choice for your first pair of FRYE's!
I'm sure you are going to find out just how many different styles of clothes these boots are going to look great with!
Feel free to post as many Modeling shots as you would like of all the combo's you come up with!
I would post different modeling shots of myself but as you can guess I'm limited to wearing mine with jeans only! LOL!
All I can say after all of that is...................


YU
LK
AWESME!
:urock:​
*


----------



## firstaid

Your welcome . You look wonderful *Wendell, *the Jane 14s look great on you. I also have a pair of them in Redwood, and I find myself reaching for them more than the other pair of Fryes (Paige) boots that I have. I think it is the color and the heel, it makes me feel tall like a model. Lol


----------



## Fallen Embers

firstaid said:


> I was browsing the Marc Jacobs thread when I came across this lovely lady wearing a pair of Frye Jane 14 boots in Dark brown (Not sure of the color)


 

Hey Matt~ 

First off, you are to be commended for the time & energy you invest in this thread. You are litterally, our Frye guru! Thank you for all of your pictures, your kind words and your suggestions.

I want to buy my 1st pair of Frye boots and I'm realling liking the ones in this picture above. I was on the Frye website and was trying to figure out if the color of the boot above is dark brown or actually black. Also, are the the "stitch" ones? 
Would you recommend this style for someone with "larger" calves? Mine are not huge, but from exercising they have "bulged" a tad...

I would love your thoughts on them~ thank you!


----------



## yyz

Fallen Embers said:


> Hey Matt~
> 
> First off, you are to be commended for the time & energy you invest in this thread. You are litterally, our Frye guru! Thank you for all of your pictures, your kind words and your suggestions.
> 
> I want to buy my 1st pair of Frye boots and I'm realling liking the ones in this picture above. I was on the Frye website and was trying to figure out if the color of the boot above is dark brown or actually black. Also, are the the "stitch" ones?
> Would you recommend this style for someone with "larger" calves? Mine are not huge, but from exercising they have "bulged" a tad...
> 
> I would love your thoughts on them~ thank you!



*Hi Fallen Embers!
First off, I totally LVE that picture in your Avatar!
Secondly, Thank you for the Kind Complements!
You are Making me Blush!
Now on to the FRYE's!!!!!!
Those Boots are the FRYE Jane 14 Stitch in Black!
Now as far as fit goes.....
They Run True to size in the Foot.
As far as Calves goes they make a 2 sizes of them.
They have the regular calf and the extend calf.
Without known your shoe size and actual calf size it hard for me to tell you which pair would work best for you.
If want to PM that is fine as I understand and I will do my best to make sure you get the right first pair of many more FRYES to come!
They are very addictive!




*


----------



## Fallen Embers

Matt??!!

I did it!

This girl has ordered herself a fine pair of Frye Jane Stitch boots in black!!
Woohoooo!! 
I'm so excited!
Thank you so much for all your help! You're a GEM!


----------



## yyz

Fallen Embers said:


> Matt??!!
> 
> I did it!
> 
> This girl has ordered herself a fine pair of Frye Jane Stitch boots in black!!
> Woohoooo!!
> I'm so excited!
> Thank you so much for all your help! You're a GEM!



:urock::urock:
*AWESOME!​I can't wait to see them!


*


----------



## Fallen Embers

Matt~~ I got my boots today! OMG! It was literally, love at first sight! The leather is GORGEOUS!!! I love the style, the look, the feel! Just love everything about them! 

So here's the thing...how in the heck am I suppose to fit my feet in them?? LOL! Is it normal that it is very tight at first? I can't get my foot to go through the "ankle" area of the boot. 
Is that where the offer of stretching my boots comes in? LOL !


----------



## yyz

Fallen Embers said:


> Matt~~ I got my boots today! OMG! It was literally, love at first sight! The leather is GORGEOUS!!! I love the style, the look, the feel! Just love everything about them!
> 
> So here's the thing...how in the heck am I suppose to fit my feet in them?? LOL! Is it normal that it is very tight at first? I can't get my foot to go through the "ankle" area of the boot.
> Is that where the offer of stretching my boots comes in? LOL !



*Hi Fallen Embers!
I'm Glad you LVE Them But....
Oh No!
First off do you have a High Arch?
Secondly have you tried putting them on with nylons on? This will help!
As far a stretching them goes I have never had to stretch that part of a pair of boots but I know that it can be done!
It takes a very special tool to do this, however.
http://www.amazon.com/Cast-Aluminum-Boot-Instep-Stretcher/dp/B000PS2IBG
That I do not have.
So will they Break in and Stretch on there own?
Yes!
But first you have to get them on to do that.
Let me know about your arches and if the nylons worked.
This is where the Extended version of the boot may work perfect for you!
*


----------



## Fallen Embers

It's a no-go! I can't fit my feet in these boots. 
Re-packed and ready to be returned to Frye tomorrow. 

Sad.

Thanks for all your help Matt!


----------



## yyz

Fallen Embers said:


> It's a no-go! I can't fit my feet in these boots.
> Re-packed and ready to be returned to Frye tomorrow.
> 
> Sad.
> 
> Thanks for all your help Matt!



*Hi Fallen Embers!
And you are very most welcome!
I'm so sorry they didn't work!
I'm Sad Now also!
But don't give up we will find you the perfect FRYE Yet!*


----------



## gmo

Hi everyone! I have lots of Fryes - not more than Matt, but too many for me to get out and take modeling pics of them all! Here's a list of my collection (that I can remember). If anyone would like to see what any of them look like on, please let me know!

- Veronica Slouch in ecru
- Veronica motor cross in slate
- Engineer 12R in in sand
- Harness 12R in slate
- Harness 12R that used to be white with an oak heel that I had professionally dyed black
- Dorado slouch in black
- Dorado shortie in black
- Dorado riding in dark brown
- Dorado chelsea in cognac
- Miranda chelsea in black
- Carson shortie in black
- Carson lace-up in taupe
- Carson oxfords in cognac
- Paige cuff in black
- Paige oxford in black
- Fiona moc
- Don't know the style name (got them at Buffalo Exchange), but they're t-strap clogs in brown


----------



## gmo

Ooh! And I'm anxiously awaiting a pair of Carson pull-ons in tan leather, hopefully they ship soon!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Hi everyone! I have lots of Fryes - not more than Matt, but too many for me to get out and take modeling pics of them all! Here's a list of my collection (that I can remember). If anyone would like to see what any of them look like on, please let me know!
> 
> - Veronica Slouch in ecru
> - Veronica motor cross in slate
> - Engineer 12R in in sand
> - Harness 12R in slate
> - Harness 12R that used to be white with an oak heel that I had professionally dyed black
> - Dorado slouch in black
> - Dorado shortie in black
> - Dorado riding in dark brown
> - Dorado chelsea in cognac
> - Miranda chelsea in black
> - Carson shortie in black
> - Carson lace-up in taupe
> - Carson oxfords in cognac
> - Paige cuff in black
> - Paige oxford in black
> - Fiona moc
> - Don't know the style name (got them at Buffalo Exchange), but they're t-strap clogs in brown



*Hi GMO!
From the list you posted I think you have a wonderful collection!
And I for one would LVE to see Modeling pictures of all of them!
This a two fold reason one I LVE FYRE Boots and Shoes! And you have so many pair that I haven't posted pictures of!
Secondly you seem to have Quite a few of the FRYE Shoes and Clogs and I for one would Love to Know more about how they compare to the Boots!
So If you would Please post some Pictures of them and what sizes they are and how they fit!
And thirdly..... I'm Guilty of not posting the 7 or so Pairs that I have gotten!
*



gmo said:


> Ooh! And I'm anxiously awaiting a pair of Carson pull-ons in tan leather, hopefully they ship soon!



*These Sound AWESME!
Can't Wait to see and here about them!*


----------



## harlem_cutie

what a great reference thread and your blog is very helpful Matt. I have bookmarked it!


----------



## gmo

Thanks, Matt! I will totally take pictures of all of them as soon as I can. I'm in the middle of moving to school right now and have so much more packing and then unpacking to do. As soon as I get a chance, I'll model as many as I can!


----------



## k0be36

Hi all:  I am hoping you guys can give me some advice.  I just bought some Frye boots (my first one!!), the Veronica Slouch to be exact.  The only thing is without jeans, I can pull them up.  But with jeans, they won't go up.  I need like another inch so the boots would go all the way.  The salesperson already stretched them for me but did say that he can stretched them again overnight if I need it to.   Do you think I should bring them back again or will the Frye stretch on its own after a few wears?   I really like them and this is the first boot that I can even oull up so I definitely want to keep them for years.  Do you guys also have any tips on caring for them?  Thanks in advance !!


----------



## gmo

Hey k0be36, I have a pair of Veronica slouches. They have stretched a bit, but I was always to pull them up. Would it be uncomfortable to wear them? Can you get them up at all?


----------



## k0be36

gmo said:


> Hey k0be36, I have a pair of Veronica slouches. They have stretched a bit, but I was always to pull them up. Would it be uncomfortable to wear them? Can you get them up at all?



hi here is a picture.  with leggings they are fine.  but with jeans its hard to pull them up.     They are not uncomfortable at all.  They are probably the most comfortable boots I have ever wear and they don't cut into the back of my calves like some other boots i've tried.  Right now they fall mid calf but I really like them to be a little bit higher like right below my knee so i just want them higher by another inch.  Is it possible to stretch them on my own?  or should i bring it back to Nordstrom's?


----------



## yyz

k0be36 said:


> hi here is a picture.  with leggings they are fine.  but with jeans its hard to pull them up.     They are not uncomfortable at all.  They are probably the most comfortable boots I have ever wear and they don't cut into the back of my calves like some other boots i've tried.  Right now they fall mid calf but I really like them to be a little bit higher like right below my knee so i just want them higher by another inch.  Is it possible to stretch them on my own?  or should i bring it back to Nordstrom's?



*Hi k0be36!

The FRYE Veronica Slouches are some off my all time Favorites and they will last a very long time! (I've had mine 3 years)
As for Stretching them on your own it is easy if you have the correct tools to do it. 
I have done lots of Pairs!
But they cost quite a bit for the ones to stretch the shanks (around $150.00~$175.00) and From what I remember Nordies will do it for Free on boots you buy there!
What I would do is wear the Jeans you want to wear with them and have them measure your calves with them on and then have them stretch them to fit.
I will tell they will stretch over time but not in a few wearings.
FRYE's Boots are very Durable Quality Leather meant to last a life time!
if Nordies won't do it to your Liking then send me a PM.
i will help you out then.
BTW LVE the color!
*


----------



## foxgal

Hi all - just found this thread - Matt, you're doing a great job getting all Frye info together in one place! I didn't see many Harness on here so let me share...

I love my Fryes!!! I'd been wanting 12R Harness boots for a while but couldn't afford them  until I found the exact pair I wanted barely-worn at a garage sale for $75!!!  I find them super comfortable and love wearing them. Hoping to one day get more Frye shoes and boots.

These are my 12R Harness in Tan (I think) oiled leather. They're 7.5 and that's my typical size, so they run true to size for me. For reference, I'm 5'6" and about 125 lbs.


----------



## Frugalfinds

Does anyone know how the 'Harlow' fits?  I found a pair and would like to get them, but they are 1/2 size smaller than my usual 'boot' size.


----------



## yyz

Frugalfinds said:


> Does anyone know how the 'Harlow' fits?  I found a pair and would like to get them, but they are 1/2 size smaller than my usual 'boot' size.


*Hi Frugalfinds
Actually I have 2 pairs of the Harlow's!
I just haven't posted pictures of them here yet!
I have the FRYE HARLOW STITCH CUFF OTK BOOTS in Taupe.
These are in my usual size 11B.
Here is a link to some pictures of them on my Blog
http://weallneedafryeday.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-harlow-stitch-cuff-otk-boots-here.html

I also have the FRYE HARLOW TALL MOTO BOOTS in Slate.
These are size 10B.
Here is a link to some pictures of them on my Blog.
http://weallneedafryeday.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-harlow-tall-moto-here-are-some.html

Now as far as sizing goes between the 2 pairs I really can't feel that much difference in them in the footbeds.
And I have no problem wearing socks with either and really can't feel no difference in the fit.
As far as sizing goes i really think you will be fine and if they are a little tight on your feet i know that you will have no problem getting them stretched a little bit!
If it was up to me I would have already bought them!
I hope this helps you out!
BTW which Stye are you getting?
And please do post some Modeling shots when you get them!*


----------



## yyz

foxgal said:


> Hi all - just found this thread - Matt, you're doing a great job getting all Frye info together in one place! I didn't see many Harness on here so let me share...
> 
> I love my Fryes!!! I'd been wanting 12R Harness boots for a while but couldn't afford them until I found the exact pair I wanted barely-worn at a garage sale for $75!!! I find them super comfortable and love wearing them. Hoping to one day get more Frye shoes and boots.
> 
> These are my 12R Harness in Tan (I think) oiled leather. They're 7.5 and that's my typical size, so they run true to size for me. For reference, I'm 5'6" and about 125 lbs.



*Hi Foxgal!
First off Thank You so much for the kind words!
Secondly LVE Your FRYE's!
Thanks for all the info and great modeling Pic's!
You Look AWESME!
Also like I say once you Buy one Pair of FRYE's it doesn't take very long before they start to multiply like Wabbits!*


----------



## elynnin

I bought a pair online
Except I mailed it to the wrong address.......ugh
Will get them, soon ><


----------



## Frugalfinds

yyz said:


> *Hi Frugalfinds*
> _*Actually I have 2 pairs of the Harlow's!*_
> _*I just haven't posted pictures of them here yet!*_
> _*I have the FRYE HARLOW STITCH CUFF OTK BOOTS in Taupe.*_
> _*These are in my usual size 11B.*_
> _*Here is a link to some pictures of them on my Blog*_
> _*http://weallneedafryeday.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-harlow-stitch-cuff-otk-boots-here.html*_
> 
> _*I also have the FRYE HARLOW TALL MOTO BOOTS in Slate.*_
> _*These are size 10B.*_
> _*Here is a link to some pictures of them on my Blog.*_
> _*http://weallneedafryeday.blogspot.com/2011/06/my-harlow-tall-moto-here-are-some.html*_
> 
> _*Now as far as sizing goes between the 2 pairs I really can't feel that much difference in them in the footbeds.*_
> _*And I have no problem wearing socks with either and really can't feel no difference in the fit.*_
> _*As far as sizing goes i really think you will be fine and if they are a little tight on your feet i know that you will have no problem getting them stretched a little bit!*_
> _*If it was up to me I would have already bought them!*_
> _*I hope this helps you out!*_
> _*BTW which Stye are you getting?*_
> _*And please do post some Modeling shots when you get them!*_


 
Thanks for the help!  They are the stitch cuff boots in brown. I will let you know if I order them and how it goes. I have already bought three pairs of boots for fall, so I am really having to think this through


----------



## s2media

Purchased these Frye Taylor OTK boots on sale back before the summer for my girlfriend.  She loves these boots and digs the color.  She's always into the odd/unique colors.  I was a bit skeptical of the boot at first but I must say, I think they look great on her!  

For an OTK boot, they run large.  She's normally a 7-8.5 in shoe size but has to go a size up sometimes in tall boots because of her larger calves.  I initally bought these in an 8.5 for her and they ran big in the shoe and leg.  An 8 fits much better but she could probably go 7.5.  

Now, if I can just swing a good deal on the black and brown pair in this same style, I'll score major brownie points!!  lol


----------



## punksjunk

i'm baaaaaaaaaaackkkkkkk!!
matt, picked these up in brown during the nordstrom anniversary sale and i just    them!!
i'll try and post modeling pics soon, but they are just buttery soft and soo comfy.


----------



## Molls

Sizing help please!!!

I am going to be ordering a pair of Jane Extended Calf Black boots and need to know if I should order my regular size 8 1/2 in Frye's Harness boots or should I order a 1/2 size up? I'm really not sure on this one??? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!!!

PS, I have a WIDE foot!


----------



## yyz

Molls said:


> Sizing help please!!!
> 
> I am going to be ordering a pair of Jane Extended Calf Black boots and need to know if I should order my regular size 8 1/2 in Frye's Harness boots or should I order a 1/2 size up? I'm really not sure on this one???
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated! TIA!!!
> 
> PS, I have a WIDE foot!



*Hi Molls!
Sorry for taking so long to get back to you!
My experience with the FRYE Jane Boots has been that (I have 3 pairs of them 2 Tall Cuff and a pair Jane 14L Stitch) the foot bed on those run a little tight.
I personally would go up a 1/2 size in them since you have a wide foot.
I think you will be a lot Happier with the fit.*


----------



## Molls

yyz said:


> *Hi Molls!
> Sorry for taking so long to get back to you!
> My experience with the FRYE Jane Boots has been that (I have 3 pairs of them 2 Tall Cuff and a pair Jane 14L Stitch) the foot bed on those run a little tight.
> I personally would go up a 1/2 size in them since you have a wide foot.
> I think you will be a lot Happier with the fit.*



Wonderful, I already ordered 1/2 size up and they should be here next week. Also, I'm ordering a pair of the Deborah studded short boots and would like to know if you think I should order a size 9 as well??? 

Thank you sooooooooo much for all your help .


----------



## yyz

Molls said:


> Wonderful, I already ordered 1/2 size up and they should be here next week. Also, I'm ordering a pair of the Deborah studded short boots and would like to know if you think I should order a size 9 as well???
> 
> Thank you sooooooooo much for all your help .



*Hi Molls!
That is Great!
The 9's will fit you perfect!
As Far as the FRYE Deborah Studded Short boots go.
I in fact just bought a pair of them for my wife 3 weeks ago and they fit her Perfect she wear a 6.5 (in FRYE) and I got a 6 so I would get the 8.5 in them! She Just Loves to wear them!
The Crazy part was I got them from Dillard's at the last Sale 3 weeks ago for $100 and all they had was a pair of 6's.
So I took a chance and got them!
Glad I did!
Can't wait to see your posting of all your New FRYE's!
*


----------



## Molls

yyz said:


> *Hi Molls!
> That is Great!
> The 9's will fit you perfect!
> As Far as the FRYE Deborah Studded Short boots go.
> I in fact just bought a pair of them for my wife 3 weeks ago and they fit her Perfect she wear a 6.5 (in FRYE) and I got a 6 so I would get the 8.5 in them! She Just Loves to wear them!
> The Crazy part was I got them from Dillard's at the last Sale 3 weeks ago for $100 and all they had was a pair of 6's.
> So I took a chance and got them!
> Glad I did!
> Can't wait to see your posting of all your New FRYE's!
> *



So you think the 9 would be a little big in the Deborah? I'm worried about my wide feet. However, my harness boots are an 8.5 and fit me like a dream, I was just worried about the narrower toe area like the Janes.


----------



## yyz

Molls said:


> So you think the 9 would be a little big in the Deborah? I'm worried about my wide feet. However, my harness boots are an 8.5 and fit me like a dream, I was just worried about the narrower toe area like the Janes.



*Well, Here is what I would do if I was that worried about my toe width!
Going a 1/2 size up can be be compensated for by thicker socks or a  Gel in sole but these did seem to run a 1/2 size large!
But my Wife has normal B width.... (I also have very narrow feet for a guy I'm a B width as well) So I would either Buy the 9's and use a gel insole if they were a little big on you! Or get the 8.5 and get them stretched in the toe Box.
If you need to and FRYE's stretch very easily!
So it's your choice but i would do the later as it is important that they are not to long in the foot and toe boxes will stretch a 1/2 size easy!*


----------



## Molls

yyz said:


> *Well, Here is what I would do if I was that worried about my toe width!
> Going a 1/2 size up can be be compensated for by thicker socks or a  Gel in sole but these did seem to run a 1/2 size large!
> But my Wife has normal B width.... (I also have very narrow feet for a guy I'm a B width as well) So I would either Buy the 9's and use a gel insole if they were a little big on you! Or get the 8.5 and get them stretched in the toe Box.
> If you need to and FRYE's stretch very easily!
> So it's your choice but i would do the later as it is important that they are not to long in the foot and toe boxes will stretch a 1/2 size easy!*



An 8.5 it will be. Thank you soooooooooo much for all your help, I truly appreciate it .


----------



## yyz

Molls said:


> An 8.5 it will be. Thank you soooooooooo much for all your help, I truly appreciate it .



*You are Quite Welcome! 
I want you and every one else to get the Best pair FRYE Boots and enjoy them as much as me and the wife enjoy ours!
I Can't wait to hear how they fit and see some AWESE Modeling Pictures!
*


----------



## beggarbaby

I have the Rider Spur Inside Zip too. They do flare out at the tops a bit, but I like it. I looked at a lot of their boots and eventually got this one as I thought it looked a bit more streamlined and feminine than the Harness boots. I definitely wanted a flat boot too.

No spur issues, but it was only when I took this photo that I noticed that the two boots are different shades! And they feel different too. Hmmmmm. Would polishing fix this or is it a bigger issue? I don't really mind, but it's a bit weird looking, isn't it?


----------



## yyz

beggarbaby said:


> I have the Rider Spur Inside Zip too. They do flare out at the tops a bit, but I like it. I looked at a lot of their boots and eventually got this one as I thought it looked a bit more streamlined and feminine than the Harness boots. I definitely wanted a flat boot too.
> 
> No spur issues, but it was only when I took this photo that I noticed that the two boots are different shades! And they feel different too. Hmmmmm. Would polishing fix this or is it a bigger issue? I don't really mind, but it's a bit weird looking, isn't it?



*Hi Beggerbaby!
I think they Look AWESME on you!
Now as for the Color differences? I think that is How some of the Leather that FRYE uses looks and really I think it give it that Natural Rustic Patina Look to them!
I personally like the way they looked Marbled!
As far the feel different in what way?
That is more what I'm concerned about!
if you would post some more pictures of the boots from comparing all the sides of them so I can see the color differences from different angles.
you don't have to be wearing them.
BTW can you return them?
If you really want to fix the color I will help you out.
BUT don't put any thing on them other wise It might be hard to use the right product to do this*


----------



## Beriloffun

I loved reading this thread! I have a pair of the Jane stitch 14 boots in rosewood and have been absolutely obsessed with frye boots since then!

I was wondering if anyone knew where the Rider Spur inside zip boot was still sold?? I tried searching online for it, but couldn't find. It seems perfect for my tiny calves (under 13") as the Jane 14's are a little loose up there. TIA!


----------



## yyz

Beriloffun said:


> I loved reading this thread! I have a pair of the Jane stitch 14 boots in rosewood and have been absolutely obsessed with frye boots since then!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew where the Rider Spur inside zip boot was still sold?? I tried searching online for it, but couldn't find. It seems perfect for my tiny calves (under 13") as the Jane 14's are a little loose up there. TIA!



*Hi Beriloffun!
As you can tell I'm a total FRYE BOOT Addict!
Well, here you go! 
http://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-Rider-Spur-Inside/dp/B004IA0NQ4
I hope Amazon still has your size!*


----------



## Beriloffun

yyz said:


> *Hi Beriloffun!
> As you can tell I'm a total FRYE BOOT Addict!
> Well, here you go!
> http://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-Rider-Spur-Inside/dp/B004IA0NQ4
> I hope Amazon still has your size!*



Thank you! Unfortunately they do not have my size (size 9).  is it TTS? idk if I could fit into an 8.5!


----------



## beggarbaby

yyz said:


> Hi Beggerbaby!
> As far the feel different in what way?
> That is more what I'm concerned about!
> if you would post some more pictures of the boots from comparing all the sides of them so I can see the color differences from different angles.
> you don't have to be wearing them.
> BTW can you return them?


The surface feels different. The less dark boot is more toothy textured and the patina-ed one is more smooth. I guess I wouldn't've minded the darkness if it was a smaller swatch. I'm just going to live with it I guess. I'll post other pics later and you can see what you think. I can't return them (not that I'd want to!).

Beriloffun - I got mine on Zappos but it doesn't seem like they're in stock anymore.   Is that your normal shoe size or your Frye size? Dunno which Amazon goes by but I wear a 6.5 in sneakerish/closed shoes and I have the 5.5 from Zappos. Honestly though, I think I could've sized down another half size. They fit better in winter when I'm wearing thicker tights but in summer/spring, I need to wear long socks in order for them to fit snug. It can be a bit hard to get your foot through the ankle of the boot with socks on though, so maybe the smaller size would be too small...

Btw, the color is fawn.


----------



## willsjamie

I'm really wanting to order a pair of the Frye Carson Boots linked here http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/frye-carson-short-boot/3058755?origin=PredictiveSearch and I have several concerns I'd like to get some insight on.

I can't find anywhere to try them on first because I'm visiting my family in coastal GA and our store selection is pretty sad for shoes of this type.  

How do boots like these look on petite people?  I'm 5'1" with a 29.5" inseam and about a size 12 in jeans.  I wish I could go try them on, but I'm 4+ hours from Atlanta and the nearest Nordstrom that I know of.  My closest store that may have something close is Bass Pro Shop and I just don't care for that store too much.  

With their price, I want them to be pretty versatile and work well in the Colorado weather for when I go back home at the end of this month for a few weeks.  Mainly, I want a good quality boot that I can get my money's worth from and that I can wear through all seasons and will keep my feet warm since they're constantly cold.  Oh, can't forget about comfort and walkability, too.

Advice? 

Edited to say, I love these for when it's cold out, but I'm thinking they'll be too high on me.  Also, not too fond of the buckle, but it does a lil bit to an otherwise plain boot.  Anyone know?


----------



## jayjay77

Willsjamie -- nordies has a great return policy so I would just order and see if you like the boots -- the link you posted is a short boot and no buckle so not sure if its the right link

So I should take my own advice and order the the boots I have been wanting -- I love the Julia Riding 16s that were from last seaon in red (I think they call it Burgandy or Bourdeau) --- I missed these on sale at Zappos and now they are only available on the Frye web site at full price -- I'm concerned they will be too tall for me -- I have Carmen 14s that are perfect so I'm concerned the 16" will be too tall for me

Does anyone have the Julia Riding 16s?  any comments?


----------



## Jenphx

I have been trying on a lot of different styles of boots lately. I am 5'6" so I am not petite but I have a long torso and relatively short legs. (I have to buy jeans in short if they are of the skinny style) I tried on riding boots because that is what I really wanted but I thought they did not look good at all with my short legs.  I found the shorter boots and mid -calf stlye boots were much more flattering. (The "Veronica shortie"  style looks good with my legs) I think the height of those boots you have picked out would look really good on someone of petite height.


----------



## willsjamie

jayjay77 said:


> Willsjamie -- nordies has a great return policy so I would just order and see if you like the boots -- the link you posted is a short boot and no buckle so not sure if its the right link



Jayjay77, these are what I was referring to with the buckle: http://www.thefryecompany.com/womens-boots/view-all/77528/paige-loop-lug

I did try on some Ariat kids size 5 western boots at Bass Pro earlier and the length and fit was great!  I can't believe I can wear a child's size.  Might save me some money with those Fryes I want!


----------



## qtiekiki

Anyone have either the Melissa Botton or Melissa Trapunto?  Modeling pics?  TIA.


----------



## lmgriffiths

^I'm in love with both of those boots too! 

Here's my Frye collection (so far)

Sorry for the poor pic quality - I need some better lighting and a better camera!


----------



## willsjamie

I ended up with my first Frye's last week!  I got the Carmen Harness Short in brown leather and looooove them!


----------



## littlefrye

I am interested in buying a pair of the Billy Frye Cowboy boots.  I normally wear a size 7 1/2 to size 8, with the size 8 being mostly in running shoes or shoes that run small, and the 7 1/2 being in more dressier shoes.  I don't know which size I should buy.   

How do the Billy Frye boots run?  I have read some say they are tight in the toes, but am wondering if they are long enough in the right size to not be affected by this.  My heel also seems to flop up and down in many of my shoes, so I wouldn't want the boots to long.

Since I have never owned any Frye boots I would appreciate any help I can get.  I have some Franco Sarto riding boots that fit in size 7 1/2, but I think this are true to size.


----------



## H’sKisses

I was so close to purchasing my first pair of Frye's today... My Nordstrom Rack had the Melissa Button Back Zip for $79+! unfortunately, they wouldn't zip all the way up comfortably... They were sooo tight on top! I've never had a problem with boots not fitting my calves, even over jeans, so I'm wondering if this was just a " bad" pair? Or do these boots just run skinny?


----------



## 12unicorns

Hi everyone ,
Was wondering if anyone could help me...am about to buy my first pair of Fryes, but am confused with the colour! Does anyone know which website is best for ACCURATE colour pics?? "Smoke" looks so different on Zappos/Frye/Amazon/Shopbot...which is more true to life? 

http://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-En...519808&sr=1-10

http://www.thefryecompany.com/womens...r-8r?color=SMK

http://www.zappos.com/frye-engineer-12r-smoke

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Frye-Womens-...item4aaf30a734

Thanks so much for any help you can give me!


----------



## calipsych

Anyone have any thoughts on the Frye Jackie button's?? I can't seem to find reviews on them anywhere! The only place I can find them is bloomingdales http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=567884&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results 
so I was thinking of ordering, but I wasn't sure on sizing. I have melissa buttons and I love them! I purchased those in my normal size and they fit great. Any thoughts or opinions on these as to comfort and/or sizing?? Thanks!


----------



## TXGirlie

How easily does the boot stretch around the lower toe area? I have one pair that is a little snug on one foot, but not the other. I don't have shoe stretchers, so I will probably have to get a pair somewhere for the one boot...


----------



## Munchkinxx

gmo said:


> Hi everyone! I have lots of Fryes - not more than Matt, but too many for me to get out and take modeling pics of them all! Here's a list of my collection (that I can remember). If anyone would like to see what any of them look like on, please let me know!
> 
> - Veronica Slouch in ecru
> - Veronica motor cross in slate
> - Engineer 12R in in sand
> - Harness 12R in slate
> - Harness 12R that used to be white with an oak heel that I had professionally dyed black
> - Dorado slouch in black
> - Dorado shortie in black
> - Dorado riding in dark brown
> - Dorado chelsea in cognac
> - Miranda chelsea in black
> - Carson shortie in black
> - Carson lace-up in taupe
> - Carson oxfords in cognac
> - Paige cuff in black
> - Paige oxford in black
> - Fiona moc
> - Don't know the style name (got them at Buffalo Exchange), but they're t-strap clogs in brown



I would like to see Veronica slouch and Engineer 12R please!


----------



## gmo

Sorry I've been slacking! I just started my first year of medical school so I have yet to find the time, but I will try to get my boyfriend to take some pictures for me. Do you have any questions about the boots themselves that I can answer in the meantime, or are you just looking for the pictures?


----------



## indigo16

Hi!  I just purchased a pair of the *Jane Stitch* online.  Do you guys know if the boot shaft on the Jane is shorter or taller than the Melissa Button ones?  I've found conflicting measurements online. Thank you!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Sorry I've been slacking! I just started my first year of medical school so I have yet to find the time, but I will try to get my boyfriend to take some pictures for me. Do you have any questions about the boots themselves that I can answer in the meantime, or are you just looking for the pictures?



*Hi GMO! 

You can Post whatever you want to about them! 
The more the better!
It would be great if you could post so extra iformation Such as how they fit what you like or dislike and what ever else you would like to Share!
The way I always wanted this thread to go was for it to be a place where people could always go and find out what other who had bought those same FRYE Boots could go and look and see honest options about them! 
And always ask more questions about any of them! 
*


----------



## yyz

indigo16 said:


> Hi!  I just purchased a pair of the *Jane Stitch* online.  Do you guys know if the boot shaft on the Jane is shorter or taller than the Melissa Button ones?  I've found conflicting measurements online. Thank you!



*Hi Indigo16 

Well, I own the FRYE Jane Stitch but not the FRYE Melissa Button.
But the good news is that the same Girl, Amanda is doing the Modeling on the video for both of those FRYE Boots on the Zappos.com Website! 
Here are the Links to Both Video's:

FRYE Jane Stitch Boots:
http://www.zappos.com/product/video.../www.zappos.com/media/video/7/6/4/7648521.flv

FRYE Melissa Button Boots:
http://www.zappos.com/product/video.../www.zappos.com/media/video/7/5/9/7594577.flv

Personally I think they look to be about the same height in the Shaft, and that is what the Zappos Site say about both.
I have found that Zappos does a pretty good job most of the time with their measurements.
I hope this helps you out!
*


----------



## JLJRN

I finally got a pair of Frye boots. I bought the Melissa button pull up boots.....so comfy in a nice distressed tan. They have about a 15" shaft height with a nice narrow circumference for you skinny legged gals like me


----------



## Vinyl

Hi everyone, I'm looking to invest in a pair of Frye boots & got my eye on either the Engineer 8R or 12R.  I just can't decide which one!  I wish I had the time to go try 'em on in-person, but alas, I don't.

For reference, I'm 5'1".  Which do you think would look better on a shortie like me?  I also don't have the thinnest calves, so I don't want the boots to exasperate that.


----------



## Vinyl

I ended up ordering the Engineer 12R.  Guess we'll see how that works out!


----------



## klj

Hey Matt! 
Have you every had any luck getting Frye Co. to match any prices anywhere else?
I am still after my brown Paige's and know they have the specific shade I'm looking for but they never run promo's it seems. Just curious
Hope all is well!


----------



## Katiegurl

Hi All,

 Ok, so my Frye boots are a bit different than the ones posted so far. First off mine are a men's boot and from what I can tell they were made sometime between the 1940's to say the the 1960's (my best guess). They are marked a size 13 men's which would normally be huge on me, so they are either mismarked or time and age have shrunk the whole boot down so that they fit just like a men's size 11.
 I would love to have any number of the new Frye boots you guys have posted, unfortunately Frye dosen't make a size 12W womens boot, not that I have ever found anyway  I do get quite a few compliments when I wear these which makes up for not having any of the cute ones offered now.

Katie.


----------



## emmac1

I am looking into buying the Veronica slouch  66706, now my issue is will they actually come up below the knee or right at the knee. 
I have a wide calve 15.5 - 16 will these work out okay or are they tight around the calves?


----------



## gmo

This is sort of oddly timed, but going back to Munchkinxx's question about my engineer 12Rs and veronica slouches...

I love the look of both! My issue with the engineer boots is how stiff they are. I love the slightly distressed look of mine (I attached a picture), but they're way too stiff to be that distressed looking. My solution? Lots of mink oil! I slathered them in mink oil a few different times and actually put a heavy box on top of them to keep them scrunched for a few nights. Voila! They scrunch down just how I wanted them to, and are much softer. Apologies for the lack of actual photographs of them, and of modeling, but I'll *really* try to get some posted ASAP. 

And my Veronicas? I actually sent them away for a dye job. The ecru color wasn't doing it for me, so they're off to be dyed a cognac color. I had a different pair of Fryes dyed before (harness 12Rs in off white), so hopefully these come out just as wonderfully.


----------



## gmo

emmac1 said:


> I am looking into buying the Veronica slouch  66706, now my issue is will they actually come up below the knee or right at the knee.
> I have a wide calve 15.5 - 16 will these work out okay or are they tight around the calves?



Unfortunately I don't have my actual Veronicas with me (see my post above^^) but from what I remember, they come up a couple inches below my knee.


----------



## green.bee

Katiegurl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Ok, so my Frye boots are a bit different than the ones posted so far. First off mine are a men's boot and from what I can tell they were made sometime between the 1940's to say the the 1960's (my best guess). They are marked a size 13 men's which would normally be huge on me, so they are either mismarked or time and age have shrunk the whole boot down so that they fit just like a men's size 11.
> I would love to have any number of the new Frye boots you guys have posted, unfortunately Frye dosen't make a size 12W womens boot, not that I have ever found anyway  I do get quite a few compliments when I wear these which makes up for not having any of the cute ones offered now.
> 
> Katie.



Wow! these are fantastic vintage Fryes! such a great color and supple leather


----------



## christymarie340

Hershey'sKisses said:


> I was so close to purchasing my first pair of Frye's today... My Nordstrom Rack had the Melissa Button Back Zip for $79+! unfortunately, they wouldn't zip all the way up comfortably... They were sooo tight on top! I've never had a problem with boots not fitting my calves, even over jeans, so I'm wondering if this was just a " bad" pair? Or do these boots just run skinny?



Can I ask which NR it was? I'm looking for a pair of these! TIA


----------



## jxwilliams

Has anyone seen any sales on Frye??  I am trying to find a pair of the Melissa Buttons in black on sale!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## indigo16

Thank you for your help, Matt. You have awesome shopping skills!

Neither the Melissa Button or the Jane works, but I ended up with the Vera Slouch in the maple color. I love them!  The boot shaft works really well with my athletic calves and the heel gives me a nice boost in height. Woo hoo!  The search is over... for now at least 





yyz said:


> *Hi Indigo16
> 
> Well, I own the FRYE Jane Stitch but not the FRYE Melissa Button.
> But the good news is that the same Girl, Amanda is doing the Modeling on the video for both of those FRYE Boots on the Zappos.com Website!
> Here are the Links to Both Video's:
> 
> FRYE Jane Stitch Boots:
> http://www.zappos.com/product/video.../www.zappos.com/media/video/7/6/4/7648521.flv
> 
> FRYE Melissa Button Boots:
> http://www.zappos.com/product/video.../www.zappos.com/media/video/7/5/9/7594577.flv
> 
> Personally I think they look to be about the same height in the Shaft, and that is what the Zappos Site say about both.
> I have found that Zappos does a pretty good job most of the time with their measurements.
> I hope this helps you out!
> *


----------



## indigo16

My calves are 15."  The boots fit fine over leggings and tights, but it feels too tight over skinny jeans.  I would check out the extended calf version.  




emmac1 said:


> I am looking into buying the Veronica slouch  66706, now my issue is will they actually come up below the knee or right at the knee.
> I have a wide calve 15.5 - 16 will these work out okay or are they tight around the calves?


----------



## yyz

indigo16 said:


> Thank you for your help, Matt. You have awesome shopping skills!
> 
> Neither the Melissa Button or the Jane works, but I ended up with the Vera Slouch in the maple color. I love them!  The boot shaft works really well with my athletic calves and the heel gives me a nice boost in height. Woo hoo!  The search is over... for now at least



*Hi Indigo16!
Awww you're making me BLUSH! 
I just LVE To help all of you! 
And the Veronica Slouch Are So AWESOME!
As far as the Calves these are ver easy ones to have Stretched!
So if they Are to tight for Skinny Jeans I would get them Streched!
FRYE Boots Stretch very well and will fit perfect afterwards!
Would LOVE to see Pictures! 
Thank for all of your info as far as you sizing of your calves What size were you I have forgotten.
But as a rule of thumb on FRYE Boots the calf size increases 1/8" per 1/2 size.
Example of this is:

5B------14"
5.5B----14 1/8"
6B------14 1/4"
6.5B----14 3/8"     
7B------14 1/2"
7.5B----14 5/8"
8B------14 3/4"
8.5B----14 7/8"
9B------15"
9.5B----15 1/8"
10B-----15 1/4"
11B-----15 1/2"

I Hope this helps you all out!*


----------



## indigo16

Bloomingdales is having a $50 off on every $250 you spend and it includes Fryes!



jxwilliams said:


> Has anyone seen any sales on Frye??  I am trying to find a pair of the Melissa Buttons in black on sale!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## jxwilliams

indigo16 said:


> Bloomingdales is having a $50 off on every $250 you spend and it includes Fryes!



Thank you so much for responding!  I actually found a new pair on ebay for $217--so excited!


----------



## satine112

i'm disappointed. i ordered a pair of frye julia riding boots in the bordeaux color and it's more brown then red.  It's the shade of cognac on the zappos website.  NOT the shade of bordeaux that zappos shows for amelia or on the frye website for the julia (16).  Has anyone else had issues with Bordeaux not being a shade of red?


----------



## ohbytheway

I just received these boots in size 11 black extended calf and they look very strange.  The shaft is large and the ankles look way too big for the boot.   It's nice but it doesn't seem to fit me right. Has anyone had this problem.  
I'm also looking at the Jane 14L and was wondering if I'll have the same problem.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## ohbytheway

Any help out there?


----------



## Lemonbloom

I don't really know what to do....  I ordered the Frye Melissa Button boots in an 8.5 and in Dark Brown (which fits perfectly), but I don't know how I feel about the boot....  The ones I ordered have somewhat of a glossy, smooth leather, but I kind of want something a little bit more  un-perfect/rustic/vintage looking (color and finish wise).  Also, my legs are sooo long (short torso long legs), and the Melissa Buttons don't really come up as high as I wished they would.  

I was thinking about ordering the Paige Tall riding boots in dark brown... do you think I'll like these more instead?

To give you an idea on what kind of style I wear my boots with, it looks something like this:

fashionplateblog.com/files/boots_socks.jpg

media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/57632070201047168_Dlw77IXm_c.jpg


----------



## reflect98

Lemonbloom said:


> I don't really know what to do....  I ordered the Frye Melissa Button boots in an 8.5 and in Dark Brown (which fits perfectly), but I don't know how I feel about the boot....  The ones I ordered have somewhat of a glossy, smooth leather, but I kind of want something a little bit more  un-perfect/rustic/vintage looking (color and finish wise).  Also, my legs are sooo long (short torso long legs), and the Melissa Buttons don't really come up as high as I wished they would.
> 
> I was thinking about ordering the Paige Tall riding boots in dark brown... do you think I'll like these more instead?
> 
> To give you an idea on what kind of style I wear my boots with, it looks something like this:
> 
> fashionplateblog.com/files/boots_socks.jpg
> 
> media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/57632070201047168_Dlw77IXm_c.jpg


Sounds like you might be looking for the Melissa in Chocolate.


----------



## snicki

Does anyone have the Mimi scrunch boot?  It looks totally different on different websites I've looked at, and I can't get to a store to check it out in person.  I'd love to see real pictures!


----------



## Icequeen344

Can somebody help me? I have the Veronica Slouch which I love (have them in black and brown). But now I want a shorter one. I am trying to decide between the Veronica Shortie or the Engineer 12R. They pretty much look the same to me. I can't find any Veronica shorties around me though. Is it a tad bit more feminine? Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## gmo

Icequeen344 said:


> Can somebody help me? I have the Veronica Slouch which I love (have them in black and brown). But now I want a shorter one. I am trying to decide between the Veronica Shortie or the Engineer 12R. They pretty much look the same to me. I can't find any Veronica shorties around me though. Is it a tad bit more feminine? Thanks for any input!!!



I have the Veronica Slouch in black and the Engineer 12R in sand. While I don't have the Veronica shorties, I'd imagine that they'd be softer than the engineer boots. The engineer boots were pretty stiff and didn't have a slouch that I'd like. I treated them with mink oil to soften them up but they're still not the way my tall Veronicas are. I hope this help!


----------



## Icequeen344

gmo said:


> I have the Veronica Slouch in black and the Engineer 12R in sand. While I don't have the Veronica shorties, I'd imagine that they'd be softer than the engineer boots. The engineer boots were pretty stiff and didn't have a slouch that I'd like. I treated them with mink oil to soften them up but they're still not the way my tall Veronicas are. I hope this help!



Thanks! That's a good point. I don't want the shorter ones to slouch too much.


----------



## erinrose

Just got the frye 8r and love them! Should I treat them in some way before wearing them outside? It says in the box do not use mink oil which I was planing to do in the first place


----------



## gmo

The Engineer 8Rs? I treated my Engineer 12Rs (they're the "sand" color) with mink oil to soften them up, because they're very stiff! The color didn't change, but that's in my experience. What color are your boots?


----------



## erinrose

gmo said:


> The Engineer 8Rs? I treated my Engineer 12Rs (they're the "sand" color) with mink oil to soften them up, because they're very stiff! The color didn't change, but that's in my experience. What color are your boots?


 
Yeah the engineer 8r, got them in black so I guess using mink oil shouldn´t be a problem then?


----------



## erinrose

I´m trying to track down the Roper 10r style, one the actual website says they´re made in USA. I found the right size at Macy´s but those ones are imported. Should I be woorried or can the same style be made in various places? Would really appriciate some help!


----------



## debsmith

*Well, I honestly never realized how gorgeous these harness boots were (especially this broken in) until I saw this bloggers post...  ...thanks to her I have a pair on the way!   I ordered half a size down after reading everyone's suggestions here so hopefully they will fit.       *

http://www.bloglovin.com/m/803853/4...GWUl5ZDY1bzFUZjglMkZ3aGl0ZXBhcmFkaXNlLmh0bWw=


----------



## gabbyacuna

Here's a pic of my with the Chelsea riding boot. I keep kicking myself for not exchanging them for a 9. I'm usually a 9.5 and I ordered 9.5 and they are roomy so I have to wear thick socks.  I love them but hope they don't look too big. My dh says they look great. Oh well.


----------



## gabbyacuna

I also have the short Veronica slouch boots in burnt orange and tomorrow I'm going to order the 12r engineers in brown for my bday. Can't wait!


----------



## firstaid

I apologize if this is posted already but here is January Jones in a pair of Frye Dorado Riding boots. I think she has them in many colors. Lol


----------



## scorp116

gabbyacuna said:


> I also have the short Veronica slouch boots in burnt orange and tomorrow I'm going to order the 12r engineers in brown for my bday. Can't wait!


 
Hi, can I ask about the sizing on your short Veronica slouches?  I usually wear size 8 but I have a pair of Rory scrunches and 7.5 fit fine (they're even a tad loose with thin socks).  I'm looking online at some Veronica short boots but the site I'm checking only has a 7.5 in the color I want so I'm wondering if they run big or if they're more true to size.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FFan76

debsmith said:


> *Well, I honestly never realized how gorgeous these harness boots were (especially this broken in) until I saw this bloggers post...  ...thanks to her I have a pair on the way!   I ordered half a size down after reading everyone's suggestions here so hopefully they will fit.       *
> 
> http://www.bloglovin.com/m/803853/4...GWUl5ZDY1bzFUZjglMkZ3aGl0ZXBhcmFkaXNlLmh0bWw=



She's hot and her boobs are falling out of her shirt


----------



## gabbyacuna

scorp116 said:
			
		

> Hi, can I ask about the sizing on your short Veronica slouches?  I usually wear size 8 but I have a pair of Rory scrunches and 7.5 fit fine (they're even a tad loose with thin socks).  I'm looking online at some Veronica short boots but the site I'm checking only has a 7.5 in the color I want so I'm wondering if they run big or if they're more true to size.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Those were tts for me. The ones that ran large were the Chelsea's. You may need an 8 for the Veronica's. Check the zappos reviews, they will help you too.


----------



## scorp116

gabbyacuna said:


> Those were tts for me. The ones that ran large were the Chelsea's. You may need an 8 for the Veronica's. Check the zappos reviews, they will help you too.


 
I found a size 8 so I ordered them. Figured it's better to go with the 8 rather than chancing a 7.5 and having them be too tight. Can't wait to get them, thanks for your help!


----------



## cooper1

I got my new *Veronica Slouch* distressed boots on Friday and was torn about the sizing, but after messaging the awesome Matt and his killer advice, I am keeping this size and plan to have the toe-box area stretched.
I usually wear a solid size 8 in most all shoes (an occasional 7.5 if they run big) but I have wide feet with very high arches. I ordered these in an 8 and upon receiving them I immediaitely thought I should have ordered the 8.5 because altho they are the right length toe-to-heel, they are very tight across the toe box (too narrow). I absolutely love this style and Matt explained that a cobbler can stretch the toe box area (the only part that feels uber tight on me) and with wearing them a few hours around the house each day, they are getting easier to pull on & off.....soooo, here they are! What do you think?? My birthday present to myself!

Thank you so very much, Matt!!!


----------



## gmo

Great buy! They look awesome on you! 



cooper1 said:


> I got my new *Veronica Slouch* distressed boots on Friday and was torn about the sizing, but after messaging the awesome Matt and his killer advice, I am keeping this size and plan to have the toe-box area stretched.
> I usually wear a solid size 8 in most all shoes (an occasional 7.5 if they run big) but I have wide feet with very high arches. I ordered these in an 8 and upon receiving them I immediaitely thought I should have ordered the 8.5 because altho they are the right length toe-to-heel, they are very tight across the toe box (too narrow). I absolutely love this style and Matt explained that a cobbler can stretch the toe box area (the only part that feels uber tight on me) and with wearing them a few hours around the house each day, they are getting easier to pull on & off.....soooo, here they are! What do you think?? My birthday present to myself!
> 
> Thank you so very much, Matt!!!


----------



## yyz

cooper1 said:


> I got my new *Veronica Slouch* distressed boots on Friday and was torn about the sizing, but after messaging the awesome Matt and his killer advice, I am keeping this size and plan to have the toe-box area stretched.
> I usually wear a solid size 8 in most all shoes (an occasional 7.5 if they run big) but I have wide feet with very high arches. I ordered these in an 8 and upon receiving them I immediaitely thought I should have ordered the 8.5 because altho they are the right length toe-to-heel, they are very tight across the toe box (too narrow). I absolutely love this style and Matt explained that a cobbler can stretch the toe box area (the only part that feels uber tight on me) and with wearing them a few hours around the house each day, they are getting easier to pull on & off.....soooo, here they are! What do you think?? My birthday present to myself!
> 
> Thank you so very much, Matt!!!



*Awwww Tara!!!! You are making me BLUSH! 
And they Look AWESME!
I LVE the Socks As Well As I LVE to wear Crazy Socks with my Boots also! 
The distressed Look will go with any thing and will never go out of Style!
Keep us all updated As to how the stretching goes for you!*


----------



## cooper1

yyz said:


> *Awwww Tara!!!! You are making me BLUSH! *
> _*And they Look AWESME!*_
> _*I LVE the Socks As Well As I LVE to wear Crazy Socks with my Boots also! *_
> _*The distressed Look will go with any thing and will never go out of Style!*_
> _*Keep us all updated As to how the stretching goes for you!*_


 

YAY! Yes, I wear wacky crazy socks (frequently mis-matched) with pretty much everything. I really love these boots! The leather is very thick and stiff tho. I think once the stretching occurs, they will be a daily favorite!!!


----------



## Porter4

I got my first Frye boots this year for my birthday, Harness 12R in tan.  I LOVE these boots!  I always get compliments when I wear them.  I have a friend that has had her Harness boots for 20 years; they still look awesome!  Frye's are amazing!  So, of course I am planning my next purchase, and I am eyeing the engineers.  When I bought my Harness boots, I also tried on the Veronica shortie.  I didn't care for where it hit me on my leg, the 12R Harness was much more flattering.  So...my thought process was that maybe I should go with the 8R engineer.  I did see online that the heel on the 12R engineer is .5 inch higher than the Veronica shortie, but I was thinking the 12R would probably hit basically the same place on the leg.  Does anyone own or have tried on both the 12R engineer and the Veronica shortie?  Do they hit at the same place on the leg?  I bought my Harness boots at Nordstrom, but they do not carry the engineer 8R, and only the 12R online.  I would appreciate any input.


----------



## Porter4

Sorry, messed that up.  I started a thread for conversation.  Please forgive my mispost!


----------



## Ryvyan

Hi there!

I want to buy a pair of short flat boots. My previous pair was not expensive, but I was still rather sad when the sole (irreplaceable) came apart from excessive rain and snow because I love the style.

Because of its lack of water-tightness, I had to buy rainboots on my last holiday that came up to below my knees but it was clunky comparatively even though I chose the least bulky pair. I'm kind of put off longer boots because it's not practical for myself, but the *Veronica Slouch* is very attractive (though I like the zipper on the *Phillip Harness* more!)

I live in a tropical country so these would be pretty much my only pair and they would only be used for when I travel to a cooler country.

The style I like:





The boot on my right foot (your left) is unzipped while the other boot on the other foot is zipped up. Please ignore the brown patch on my jeans; it's just mud from when I slipped in the Highlands. 

I like this because it has a zip down the inside of the boot which makes insertion and removal easy. It also cuts off nicely and I do not need to look for higher boots that fit my large calves (~16 inches).

I really liked the *Veronica Shortie* but it does not have a zipper, and I don't want to look like my ankles are swimming in the boots while I have to struggle to put it in everyday. However, there is a discount on Taupe/Burnt Red on Endless (~$120) that is very attractive and I'm slightly tempted even though I want it in brown!

I also like the *short Phillip Harness*) because it is short and has a zipper, but there does not seem to be many reviews on it except that the zipper could be a little tough. There's also the *Jayden Cross* with the zipper by the side so that looks good.

Anyone with either boots can comment? Is it also a little narrow in front? I have slightly wider feet and I don't really want to squash my feet into a pair of boots. I can't buy multiple pairs to try because I'd have to pay for returns and they're not that cheap.

And what's the difference between the cognac and the dark brown? It looks exactly the same! I would want to get it in a pair similar to that in the picture I posted, because the colour fits with everything I have.

Thanks in advance! I have a holiday coming up in December and I don't really want to wear my Converse sneakers again (wore them in Tokyo just last month...)


----------



## sep

cooper1 said:


> I got my new *Veronica Slouch* distressed boots on Friday and was torn about the sizing, but after messaging the awesome Matt and his killer advice, I am keeping this size and plan to have the toe-box area stretched.
> I usually wear a solid size 8 in most all shoes (an occasional 7.5 if they run big) but I have wide feet with very high arches. I ordered these in an 8 and upon receiving them I immediaitely thought I should have ordered the 8.5 because altho they are the right length toe-to-heel, they are very tight across the toe box (too narrow). I absolutely love this style and Matt explained that a cobbler can stretch the toe box area (the only part that feels uber tight on me) and with wearing them a few hours around the house each day, they are getting easier to pull on & off.....soooo, here they are! What do you think?? My birthday present to myself!
> 
> Thank you so very much, Matt!!!


 
HEY MAMA! Long time no talk!  Okay so I have my finger on the trigger to get these but they look so different on every website... I love the look of yours (they look like the ones in the Free People pics but they don't have my size anymore)...  They have my size on Revolve but the toes don't look distressed in their pics so I'm not sure if they are the same...  Where did you find these and are you stillloving them? They look HOT TAMALE! 

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY!!!!!*


----------



## cooper1

Hi *SEP*!!
I actually scored my boots on eBay thru seller "hitch-n-post". They accept decent best offers too! The really distressed boots I have are no longer available thru retail purchase, but I think they still have a few pair on ebay. They are awesome! I was thinking I needed to have them stretched, but I have been wearing them like crazy and I am not sure I need to after all!

How's the lil' munchkin doing? I need pic updates of her!!!


----------



## sep

cooper1 said:


> Hi *SEP*!!
> I actually scored my boots on eBay thru seller "hitch-n-post". They accept decent best offers too! The really distressed boots I have are no longer available thru retail purchase, but I think they still have a few pair on ebay. They are awesome! I was thinking I needed to have them stretched, but I have been wearing them like crazy and I am not sure I need to after all!
> 
> How's the lil' munchkin doing? I need pic updates of her!!!


 
Very nice!  I'll check out eBay!  

The little one is doing great...  I can't believe my baby is now a toddler!  It went WAAAAAY too quickly!  I'll send you new pics!  Smooches!


----------



## klj

debsmith said:


> *Well, I honestly never realized how gorgeous these harness boots were (especially this broken in) until I saw this bloggers post...  ...thanks to her I have a pair on the way!   I ordered half a size down after reading everyone's suggestions here so hopefully they will fit.       *
> 
> http://www.bloglovin.com/m/803853/4...GWUl5ZDY1bzFUZjglMkZ3aGl0ZXBhcmFkaXNlLmh0bWw=



LOVE..Harness's are by far my fav's 
I have 12R's in the Tan but think I'm after the 15's. I also agree...half size down


----------



## piperbaby

Do the Jane 14 boots run small? I hear people talking about them being hard to get on. I normally wear a 10 in a street shoe. Sometimes could use a 10.5 in flats. I am tempted to order a Jane in 11 but am afraid it would be really big. My foot measures about 10 1/4 inches. 

Thanks


----------



## gmo

Hey! I'm not sure if you got a response to your post or if you've already made a purchasing decision, but here's my 2 cents.

I had the Veronica slouch style in the tall style, not the shortie, and they weren't my favorite. I just didn't like the fit or the look of them on me. As far as shorter styles go, I have the Engineer 8R, and used to have the Engineer 12R, both of which I loved. But, that being said, they're a bulkier, heavier boot without a zipper.

I do, however, own the Philip Harness in the short style. I took them in my true size, an 8, and they fit well. Other Frye styles I size a half size up or down, depending on the style. These ones fit well in my true size. However, I purchased them used (eBay) and the zipper was broken on one of them. Given that this style isn't that old, the boots couldn't have been that old, and to already have a broken zipper was a bit of a disappointment. Now, if you buy them brand new and keep your receipt, Frye will do the repairs free of charge as long as its within warranty (I forget the timing on their warranty). All you do is pay to ship your boots to their restoration center. I didn't have that option, so I ended up shelling out $50 for a new zipper out of my own pocket. So I have one zipper that is original Frye, and another that was a replacement zipper (thought the cobbler did his best to match the zippers). The new zipper is much easier to pull up and down than the original Frye zipper. Despite the hassle, I love these boots very much and would definitely recommend them, as long as you know what you're in for with the zipper.

Lastly, if you buy through Zappos there's free shipping and returns, so there's an option.

Hope that helps!



Ryvyan said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I want to buy a pair of short flat boots. My previous pair was not expensive, but I was still rather sad when the sole (irreplaceable) came apart from excessive rain and snow because I love the style.
> 
> Because of its lack of water-tightness, I had to buy rainboots on my last holiday that came up to below my knees but it was clunky comparatively even though I chose the least bulky pair. I'm kind of put off longer boots because it's not practical for myself, but the *Veronica Slouch* is very attractive (though I like the zipper on the *Phillip Harness* more!)
> 
> I live in a tropical country so these would be pretty much my only pair and they would only be used for when I travel to a cooler country.
> 
> The style I like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boot on my right foot (your left) is unzipped while the other boot on the other foot is zipped up. Please ignore the brown patch on my jeans; it's just mud from when I slipped in the Highlands.
> 
> I like this because it has a zip down the inside of the boot which makes insertion and removal easy. It also cuts off nicely and I do not need to look for higher boots that fit my large calves (~16 inches).
> 
> I really liked the *Veronica Shortie* but it does not have a zipper, and I don't want to look like my ankles are swimming in the boots while I have to struggle to put it in everyday. However, there is a discount on Taupe/Burnt Red on Endless (~$120) that is very attractive and I'm slightly tempted even though I want it in brown!
> 
> I also like the *short Phillip Harness*) because it is short and has a zipper, but there does not seem to be many reviews on it except that the zipper could be a little tough. There's also the *Jayden Cross* with the zipper by the side so that looks good.
> 
> Anyone with either boots can comment? Is it also a little narrow in front? I have slightly wider feet and I don't really want to squash my feet into a pair of boots. I can't buy multiple pairs to try because I'd have to pay for returns and they're not that cheap.
> 
> And what's the difference between the cognac and the dark brown? It looks exactly the same! I would want to get it in a pair similar to that in the picture I posted, because the colour fits with everything I have.
> 
> Thanks in advance! I have a holiday coming up in December and I don't really want to wear my Converse sneakers again (wore them in Tokyo just last month...)


----------



## rachaelrocks

Love this thread!! I am obsessed with Frye boots and refuse to buy any others. A cheap pair of shoes makes any outfit look cheap! I wish I could post all my boots but some are at my other house! Here are a few!


----------



## renza

I'm thinking about ordering a pair of the Melissa Button Boots, Extended Calf, in Cognac--does anyone have experience with this color or with the extended calf size? 
Also, I am wondering which size I should try for the Melissa. In other brands I wear 8.5/9, usually 9 for shoes with socks, and my feet are on the wider side of average.
I wear 8.5 in Frye Harness, Missy Wedge, and Rogan Engineer, and 9 in Veronica Slouch.


----------



## _Shelly_

I've been looking for a new pair of Frye boots on Zappos.  I'm excited for Fall to get here so I can get into my skinny jeans and boots!!!  

So far my absolute favorite pair of boots I own are my Frye Jane Tall Cuff boots in Taupe!!!  I also have the distressed brown Carmen Short and Sabrina 14L in gray.

Now I need a pair of black Frye boots... any suggestions?


----------



## Fee4zy

_Shelly_ said:
			
		

> I've been looking for a new pair of Frye boots on Zappos.  I'm excited for Fall to get here so I can get into my skinny jeans and boots!!!
> 
> So far my absolute favorite pair of boots I own are my Frye Jane Tall Cuff boots in Taupe!!!  I also have the distressed brown Carmen Short and Sabrina 14L in gray.
> 
> Now I need a pair of black Frye boots... any suggestions?



Love my black Veronica Slouch.  But mine are 6 or 7 years old and still had that thick, chewy leather.  I haven't been super impressed with their black leather lately, hopefully thats changed.


----------



## klj

I love my black Dorado's..I suggest those





_Shelly_ said:


> I've been looking for a new pair of Frye boots on Zappos.  I'm excited for Fall to get here so I can get into my skinny jeans and boots!!!
> 
> So far my absolute favorite pair of boots I own are my Frye Jane Tall Cuff boots in Taupe!!!  I also have the distressed brown Carmen Short and Sabrina 14L in gray.
> 
> Now I need a pair of black Frye boots... any suggestions?


----------



## Ryvyan

gmo said:


> Hey! I'm not sure if you got a response to your post or if you've already made a purchasing decision, but here's my 2 cents.
> 
> I had the Veronica slouch style in the tall style, not the shortie, and they weren't my favorite. I just didn't like the fit or the look of them on me. As far as shorter styles go, I have the Engineer 8R, and used to have the Engineer 12R, both of which I loved. But, that being said, they're a bulkier, heavier boot without a zipper.
> 
> I do, however, own the Philip Harness in the short style. I took them in my true size, an 8, and they fit well. Other Frye styles I size a half size up or down, depending on the style. These ones fit well in my true size. However, I purchased them used (eBay) and the zipper was broken on one of them. Given that this style isn't that old, the boots couldn't have been that old, and to already have a broken zipper was a bit of a disappointment. Now, if you buy them brand new and keep your receipt, Frye will do the repairs free of charge as long as its within warranty (I forget the timing on their warranty). All you do is pay to ship your boots to their restoration center. I didn't have that option, so I ended up shelling out $50 for a new zipper out of my own pocket. So I have one zipper that is original Frye, and another that was a replacement zipper (thought the cobbler did his best to match the zippers). The new zipper is much easier to pull up and down than the original Frye zipper. Despite the hassle, I love these boots very much and would definitely recommend them, as long as you know what you're in for with the zipper.
> 
> Lastly, if you buy through Zappos there's free shipping and returns, so there's an option.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for getting back to me! I'm still liking the look of the Harness but I only just made a purchase and went for a combat boots style instead (with a zipper, of course!)

Unfortunately I'm located elsewhere so Zappos does not work for me or I'll be a broke girl haha! I was kind of looking mainly on Endless because of their free shipping and stumbled upon the other pair I purchased, of which I showed an online picture to my friends and they immediately said "it's so you" so that's lucky I guess.

Thanks anyway, maybe one day I'll get a Frye


----------



## rachaelrocks

Did your dorados run true to size?


----------



## yyz

rachaelrocks said:


> Did your dorados run true to size?



*Hi Rachaelrocks! 
What I have found is Most ALL FRYE BOOTS Run True to Size if the are for me size 11 or my wife that wears a size 7.5. 
I have 2 different pairs of Dorado's one that is a leather with a side zip and one that is a suede that is a pull on and both fit perfect! 
BTW Welcome to the Purse Forum! *


----------



## gmo

rachaelrocks said:


> Did your dorados run true to size?



Depends! I have the Dorado chelsea, Dorado riding and used to have the Dorado shorties. The shorties fit TTS, but both my chelsea and riding styles I needed a half size larger. I'm normally an 8M and needed 8.5 in these styles. I say "needed" because I have them both in an 8, and they pinch and are a bit uncomfortable. I've been planning on bringing them to a cobbler for a while but always forget.


----------



## yyz

rachaelrocks said:


> Did your dorados run true to size?





yyz said:


> *Hi Rachaelrocks!
> What I have found is Most ALL FRYE BOOTS Run True to Size if the are for me size 11 or my wife that wears a size 7.5.
> I have 2 different pairs of Dorado's one that is a leather with a side zip and one that is a suede that is a pull on and both fit perfect!
> BTW Welcome to the Purse Forum! *



*Hi All Here is the a link of my 2 pairs of Dorado's in this thread that I NEVER Thought would get this HUGE! 

This link will take you to post #152
FRYE Dorado Tall Riding in Sand Antiqued Suede
FRYE Dorado Tall Riding Inside Zip in Charcoal

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ost-your-pictures-640752-11.html#post18779083

And As I Said both of these styles ran true to size on me in a size 11.
I can't Say that about in a smaller size.
But I do know my foot is a true European Size 41 or a Size 11B.
But I do know that some of the FRYE's That are Made in China Can be a Bit tighter in the width of the footbed and do need to be stretched at times.
The main thing is to not buy them to long as in sizing up a 1/2 size as you will end up with nasty blisters on the back of your heels.
I would rather buy the length correct and have the footbed Stretched than buy them to long for extra width and slip in them and hurt your feet.
Just my 2 cent worth! 

*


----------



## bbwmusic

I need help!!  I am ready to pull the trigger and order a pair of Frye Carson Lug Riding boots, but I'm driving myself CRAZY trying to decide between the cognac color or the dark brown.  Does anyone know the difference or, better yet, have either of these?!?!?!  Modeling pics would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## gmo

bbwmusic said:


> I need help!!  I am ready to pull the trigger and order a pair of Frye Carson Lug Riding boots, but I'm driving myself CRAZY trying to decide between the cognac color or the dark brown.  Does anyone know the difference or, better yet, have either of these?!?!?!  Modeling pics would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks!



I don't have those exact boots, but I do have some Carson oxfords and laceup boots. My oxfords are cognac. It's definitely a gorgeous, rich color. I love it because you can wear it with a lot of things I wouldn't wear dark brown with (like black). Excuse the gold wings I added to my oxfords:


----------



## gmo

Hmm, I just noticed that the lug riding boots have that ashy distressed look on them that Frye's become pretty fond of lately... my 2 cents may not be super helpful to you then. Though I did just like the cognac better when I looked them up!


----------



## yyz

bbwmusic said:


> I need help!!  I am ready to pull the trigger and order a pair of Frye Carson Lug Riding boots, but I'm driving myself CRAZY trying to decide between the cognac color or the dark brown.  Does anyone know the difference or, better yet, have either of these?!?!?!  Modeling pics would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks!





gmo said:


> Hmm, I just noticed that the lug riding boots have that ashy distressed look on them that Frye's become pretty fond of lately... my 2 cents may not be super helpful to you then. Though I did just like the cognac better when I looked them up!



*Hi Bbwmusic! 
I have to Agree with Gmo! 
After looking Those up I Would have to Get the Cognac! 
I think it is a way more versatile color than the Dark Brown Also! *


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Hi! I've also been looking at the Carson Lug Riding boots last night and today!  I've been searching for modeling picks online and can't find any execept that one bachlorette girl. 

 If anyone here has some, can you please post?

Also, I'm trying to figure out what I'd wear them with.  Because they are so distressed, I'm thinking that I'd have to wear them with only casual stuff.  Ideas, besides skinny jeans or short skirts?

Thanks!


----------



## gmo

Mrs Tipton said:


> Hi! I've also been looking at the Carson Lug Riding boots last night and today!  I've been searching for modeling picks online and can't find any execept that one bachlorette girl.
> 
> If anyone here has some, can you please post?
> 
> Also, I'm trying to figure out what I'd wear them with.  Because they are so distressed, I'm thinking that I'd have to wear them with only casual stuff.  Ideas, besides skinny jeans or short skirts?
> 
> Thanks!



Check out Zappos. They usually have a video that includes modeling.


----------



## Mrs Tipton

Thanks!  The video did help, but I guess I really wanted to see modeling pics to see get ideas on what to wear them with. Thanks for letting me know about the video, though!  I've been staring at them on Zappos and didn't even notice the video. Duh!


----------



## klj

rachaelrocks said:


> Did your dorados run true to size?


My black Dorado's are 1/2 size smaller than my reg 6.5 size. All of my Frye boots are 1/2 size down. They are a bit tight to get on in the beginning but stretch a bit..the foot bed fits fine. I just don't want a sloppy footbed/ankle and if I went with my reg. size it would be.


----------



## indigo16

Does anyone have modeling photos of the *Sylvia Piping tall boots*?    They look gorgeous!


----------



## piperbaby

Blufly has some Frye boots on sale. I got a Campus Harness in Banana for 105.00 just a bit ago. That was witha new customer discount for signing up for their emails and a coupon code. I ahve been wanting a Campus for a while although this is the 12 not a 14 ive decided to get over it real quick for that price:0 There are also some Veronica Slouch on there too and a few others.


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Blufly has some Frye boots on sale. I got a Campus Harness in Banana for 105.00 just a bit ago. That was witha new customer discount for signing up for their emails and a coupon code. I ahve been wanting a Campus for a while although this is the 12 not a 14 ive decided to get over it real quick for that price:0 There are also some Veronica Slouch on there too and a few others.



I was just going to mention BlueFly! Right now, you can also get a $50 for $25 or $150 for $75 voucher at Living Social so the deal is even sweeter. I just got some harness 8Rs in khaki old town!


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:


> I was just going to mention BlueFly! Right now, you can also get a $50 for $25 or $150 for $75 voucher at Living Social so the deal is even sweeter. I just got some harness 8Rs in khaki old town!


 

I have been wanting that khaki old town in a 12r and olive too. They didnt have my sizeI ended up getting the Veronica slouch too in tan. I dont know if I like that color though im thinking of getting them dyed black...


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> I have been wanting that khaki old town in a 12r and olive too. They didnt have my sizeI ended up getting the Veronica slouch too in tan. I dont know if I like that color though im thinking of getting them dyed black...



I've gotten a couple of pairs of Fryes dyed by myshoehospital.com, they're pretty great!


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:
			
		

> I've gotten a couple of pairs of Fryes dyed by myshoehospital.com, they're pretty great!



Oh I need to check that out. Can you tell they were dyed? I will have to see what they look like when they get here but my harness is tan, and my daisy dukes are dark brown, elena is cognac, I need a black somewhere in this mix.


----------



## piperbaby

6pm.com just put up a slew of new Frye boots. Some colors/ styles are really cheap. Got a Dorado inside zip in Charcoal Grain for 136.99, a Dorado Riding in Jade for 136.99 and a Harness 12r in slate for 131.99.


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Oh I need to check that out. Can you tell they were dyed? I will have to see what they look like when they get here but my harness is tan, and my daisy dukes are dark brown, elena is cognac, I need a black somewhere in this mix.


 I'll take a picture of my harnesses I had dyed. They were off white and now they're black.


----------



## piperbaby

Oh, thanks, I cant wait to see.


----------



## Porter4

I was hoping for some sizing help.  I am going to order some Campus boots online.  I have a 8.5 in the harness, is that what I should order in the Campus?  I tried searching this thread and didn't couldn't find tips.  Thanks


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Oh, thanks, I cant wait to see.



Here are my Harness 12Rs that were dyed black from off white by myshoehospital.com. They really do an excellent job. I've also had a pair of Veronica slouches done by them that I no longer own (but were also amazing). Plus, I'm waiting for a pair of vintage Fryes that were in bad shape (eBay purchase) to get shipped back to me. I'm sure they did a wonderful job, as always!

For the harnesses, I asked them to keep the sole oak. They did a good job keeping the dye from staining the sides, though it is on the stitching around the top. Also, the inside is still offwhite, which is fine, and can at least show you the color they used to be. All in all, I am very pleased and I'd recommend them to anyone. I was definitely skeptical about shipping my boots off and hoping for them to come back in decent shape. They go as far as to call you to talk things over when they need clarification about what you want, or have suggestions about what might look better.


----------



## piperbaby

Wow they did a gear job! i will have to see the Veronica in tan and then decide if im keeping them that color or not. 

Did you see that insane 6pm sale yesterday? Im ashamed to say I ordered 5 pair of Frye boots. But, when they are that low a price what's a girl to do?


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Wow they did a gear job! i will have to see the Veronica in tan and then decide if im keeping them that color or not.
> 
> Did you see that insane 6pm sale yesterday? Im ashamed to say I ordered 5 pair of Frye boots. But, when they are that low a price what's a girl to do?



I missed it! When I finally checked, nothing was my size, boo!


----------



## gmo

Does anyone own the Caroline Campus? If yes, what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Does anyone own the Caroline Campus? If yes, what are your thoughts on them?



*YES I DO!
I Actual Have them in Both 
Black: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-2.html#post17113198
And I Also Have them in Gray! 
But They are some of the most comfy Wedges I have ever worn!
You Can Actually Run In these!
I say this since the size 11's have about a 4" heel! 
Very AWESOME Boots! 
*


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *YES I DO!
> I Actual Have them in Both
> Black: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-2.html#post17113198
> And I Also Have them in Gray!
> But They are some of the most comfy Wedges I have ever worn!
> You Can Actually Run In these!
> I say this since the size 11's have about a 4" heel!
> Very AWESOME Boots!
> *



Ooh, they're gorgeous! Now I'm *really* tempted!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Ooh, they're gorgeous! Now I'm *really* tempted!



*And Yes At $199.00! 
They are A STEAL! 
And Yes I Do LVE Mine! 
You Really Need to get them while they are on Sale! 
http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-cranberry
http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-dark-brown-pebbled-full-grain
http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-spice
http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-navy
http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-black-pebbled-full-grain
*


----------



## piperbaby

My crazy 6pm Fry haul from this week came. If I can figure out how to attach a pic I will. 

Honestly I'm feeling a bit guilty about buying so many boots at once. But I really dont think I will ever again find such insane deals on Frye boots. 

For $329.16 I got Paige Clovertab in Fawn $46.99, Harness 12r in Smoke $66.89, for $107.64 I got Dorado Riding in Jade, $107.64 Dorado inside zip in Charcoal. 

It was bizarre I had purchased these boots at around 3am thinking I had scored big time with the prices I paid. I have no idea why, but I went back online around 10am and they were wayyyyy marked down from what I had paid at 3am. So, I called them up to see what was up with that and credited me back the difference in what I paid, and what they were on the site at the time. 

So, I am torn with feeling guilty for getting so many, and feeling like I would be very foolish to return them at those prices.


----------



## antakusuma

where did u get these deals??!


----------



## piperbaby

At 6pm.com Tuesday morning around 10am. They had some boots way down in the 30-40 range but they all disappeared really quick. And the prices have gone back up..bizarre


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *And Yes At $199.00!
> They are A STEAL!
> And Yes I Do LVE Mine!
> You Really Need to get them while they are on Sale!
> http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-cranberry
> http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-dark-brown-pebbled-full-grain
> http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-spice
> http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-navy
> http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus-black-pebbled-full-grain
> *



6pm always has the best deals. I held off on them because I caved on the Cavalry 15Ls. The Caroline Campus boots are definitely on my list, though!


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> My crazy 6pm Fry haul from this week came. If I can figure out how to attach a pic I will.
> 
> Honestly I'm feeling a bit guilty about buying so many boots at once. But I really dont think I will ever again find such insane deals on Frye boots.
> 
> For $329.16 I got Paige Clovertab in Fawn $46.99, Harness 12r in Smoke $66.89, for $107.64 I got Dorado Riding in Jade, $107.64 Dorado inside zip in Charcoal.
> 
> It was bizarre I had purchased these boots at around 3am thinking I had scored big time with the prices I paid. I have no idea why, but I went back online around 10am and they were wayyyyy marked down from what I had paid at 3am. So, I called them up to see what was up with that and credited me back the difference in what I paid, and what they were on the site at the time.
> 
> So, I am torn with feeling guilty for getting so many, and feeling like I would be very foolish to return them at those prices.



Amazing! I have those exact harnesses, and I paid way more than $67 for them! Jealous!


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:


> Amazing! I have those exact harnesses, and I paid way more than $67 for them! Jealous!


 

They are giant. Ugh, I purposley didnt order down because the Tan harness I have  nearly killed me when I go them half a size smaller as recommended. The width was so dang narrow. I read every internet trick in the book to stretch them. Soak in the tub and wear them around, spray them with alcohol, beat the inside with a hammer and they still are not right. I need to take them to the cobbler but have been too lazy. 

So I said I am NOT sizing down this time and these are way big 

And on a another note I am so sad about my Heath outside zip. These things are hard to zip up and down. The came today, I opened the box unzipped them. Though this is crazy its a real effort. So I called Frye and asked her what could I co do make this better. She said take a bit of olive oil on a qtip and run it up the zipper. 

:cry: I did that, and this has nothing to do with her advise, but the dang zippper pull broke off zipping them up with the Frye tag still attached. So, I am sad and will have to mail them in to get repaired....They lasted all of 30 min..boo


----------



## piperbaby

Amazon is having some good deals today on Fye boots if anyone is looking.


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Amazon is having some good deals today on Fye boots if anyone is looking.



You weren't kidding! It killed me to limit myself to 2 pairs! Got 2 more Carson lace ups, in black and cognac!


----------



## piperbaby

I didnt even see those. I dont know if I dare look.


----------



## momo

piperbaby said:


> Amazon is having some good deals today on Fye boots if anyone is looking.



Just got the Missy wedge in gray from Amazon, not the cheapest but I've been coveting that color forever.  I wonder if the Caroline  campus on 6pm will be marked down again.  It was $199 over the weekend now  back to $238.


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> I didnt even see those. I dont know if I dare look.



Aaaand I couldn't help myself. Went back for Jane 14Ls in redwood and Harness 15Rs in black. I'll have to take a picture of this massive haul when it gets here on Friday! Love Prime!


----------



## piperbaby

Haha, I got Jane too in Redwood, and Melissa back zip in black, and Oh some others too.


----------



## scorp116

piperbaby said:


> Amazon is having some good deals today on Fye boots if anyone is looking.


 
Thanks for the info!

I bought 2 pairs of Melissa Button Backs, one in cognac and one in bordeaux. They were $148 but in the course of a half hour or so the price jumped back up to $198. Luckily I had saved them in my cart and for some reason the price didn't change in my cart even though it should have.

If you sign up for emails from the Amazon shoe store, you can get 20% off your next shoe purchase (up to $1000 maximum purchase price). Each pair came out to $128. Great deal!

Some colors of the harness 8r's and 12r's are around $100 before the 20% off. Was seriously tempted but I refrained.

p.s. Forgot to say I'm jealous of your awesome haul from 6pm, *piperbaby*!


----------



## piperbaby

I got one of those codes and it would not let me use it. Im glad you got too. I dont know why I bought all these dang boots, I have no where to wear them. We moved from Texas to Hawaii almost two years ago and not too many people here wear boots. Guess you cant take the Texas out of me..


----------



## scorp116

Aw that sucks that you weren't able to use the promo code. Did you try 'live chatting' with an Amazon rep? Sometimes they can help out even after you place the order.

Great deals regardless.

And you live in Hawaii. Lucky!


----------



## piperbaby

scorp116 said:


> Aw that sucks that you weren't able to use the promo code. Did you try 'live chatting' with an Amazon rep? Sometimes they can help out even after you place the order.
> 
> Great deals regardless.
> 
> And you live in Hawaii. Lucky!


 

No I didnt try to chat with a rep.Maybe I should give a jingle. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## gmo

My Amazon haul came today, my poor UPS driver had so many huge boxes to carry. I'm going to try to take some pictures after my exam tomorrow. I definitely went overboard but those prices were a steal!


----------



## piperbaby

I feel the same way. Depending on what you got it was like 3 or 4 pairs for the retail of one. It seems excessive to see it all piled up at once ,but on the other hand, how can you buy them at that price? Ugh


----------



## gmo

Here are the boots I bought during that crazy Amazon sale:






From left to right, Jane 14L in redwood, Harness 15R in black, Carson lace-up in cognac and black. 

& here's a shot of my Harness 8Rs in khaki old town (that I decided to sell after my spree on Amazon)


----------



## piperbaby

Nice, I saw some Frye boots at TJMaxx today. Thank goodness they didnt have my size.


----------



## scorp116

Received my Melissa Buttons from Amazon today, although I'm not sure if they're different enough in color to justify keeping both. Opinions?

They were a steal though ($128.xx each), so maybe that's enough justification!

Cognac:





Bordeaux:





p.s. I apologize for the huge size of these pictures. I don't use photobucket very often and could have sworn there used to be a way to resize the pictures for posting in blogs, email, etc...but I can't find how to do that any more.


----------



## scorp116

While I was taking pictures of my new boots, I figured I should take pictures of my older ones as well.

Rory Scrunch in black:





Veronica Shorties in dark brown (?):


----------



## gmo

scorp116 said:


> Received my Melissa Buttons from Amazon today, although I'm not sure if they're different enough in color to justify keeping both. Opinions?
> 
> They were a steal though ($128.xx each), so maybe that's enough justification!
> 
> p.s. I apologize for the huge size of these pictures. I don't use photobucket very often and could have sworn there used to be a way to resize the pictures for posting in blogs, email, etc...but I can't find how to do that any more.



UGH! I love them! I agree, they are pretty similar. But they were such a steal! I'd probably keep them, based solely on how great the price was.


----------



## pinkfeet

I like the color of both. I bought several boots during the sale too and am keeping both colors myself. The price of almost 70% off is too good. 

Especially for brand new boots! I adore the Bordeaux color though !


----------



## scorp116

gmo said:


> UGH! I love them! I agree, they are pretty similar. But they were such a steal! I'd probably keep them, based solely on how great the price was.


 

Thanks gmo! I'm definitely leaning towards keeping them both since I got them for such a great price.



pinkfeet said:


> I like the color of both. I bought several boots during the sale too and am keeping both colors myself. The price of almost 70% off is too good.
> 
> Especially for brand new boots! I adore the Bordeaux color though !


 

Which boots did you get, pinkfeet? Would love to see pics!


----------



## pinkfeet

I'll try doing pics but it's just the Veronicas in black and dark brown. I have 3 pairs of these I love these in fall and they are so comfortable! 

I wear them with everything, skinny jeans, dresses, skirts, leggins. I wish I had gotten the melissa lace up talls in the sale, I debated and now they are wish list as I don't want to pay that full price for those boots lol I am ordering the veronica's back zip ones though I love love those .. I liked the Ash back zip but I can get them on sale during a FF at bloomies or saks. 

I've gone boot crazy!


----------



## gmo

pinkfeet said:


> I'll try doing pics but it's just the Veronicas in black and dark brown. I have 3 pairs of these I love these in fall and they are so comfortable!
> 
> I wear them with everything, skinny jeans, dresses, skirts, leggins. I wish I had gotten the melissa lace up talls in the sale, I debated and now they are wish list as I don't want to pay that full price for those boots lol I am ordering the veronica's back zip ones though I love love those .. I liked the Ash back zip but I can get them on sale during a FF at bloomies or saks.
> 
> I've gone boot crazy!



I feel like I've gone boot crazy, too! I'm in need of a major closet clean out but it's always so hard to get rid of boots...especially my Fryes!


----------



## snowflake

gmo said:


> Here are the boots I bought during that crazy Amazon sale:
> 
> I picked the Carson lace-ups in Cognac in the Amazon sale too.  They're my first pair of Fryes and they are beyond beautiful!  Seeing your haul, I must get myself the black pair as well.  I also got the James oxford but they're going back because they're painfully tight.


----------



## s2media

scorp116 said:


> While I was taking pictures of my new boots, I figured I should take pictures of my older ones as well.
> 
> Rory Scrunch in black:



Those are Frye boots??  Wow, they don't even resemble Frye's...not that it's a bad thing but you can usually tell a Frye boot from a pic.  They are nice either way. 

BTW, the Bordeaux color is very nice!  My girlfriend has the Taylor OTK's in that same (or similar?) color.  I don't think they called it Bordeaux though.


----------



## gmo

snowflake said:


> gmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the boots I bought during that crazy Amazon sale:
> 
> I picked the Carson lace-ups in Cognac in the Amazon sale too.  They're my first pair of Fryes and they are beyond beautiful!  Seeing your haul, I must get myself the black pair as well.  I also got the James oxford but they're going back because they're painfully tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carson lace-ups are amazing! I am slightly embarrassed to admit that I have 4 pairs of them now... definitely get them in black!
Click to expand...


----------



## gmo

Hey all, just thought I'd mention that there are some Fryes on Last Call right now, they're doing an additional 30% + 10% off. I see some Shirley riding boots and Taylors.


----------



## cettesaphir

gmo said:


> snowflake said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carson lace-ups are amazing! I am slightly embarrassed to admit that I have 4 pairs of them now... definitely get them in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you (or anyone else) have any modeling pics of these? I sorta fell in love with them online but was told they might be too masculine/butch with my style lol
Click to expand...


----------



## gmo

cettesaphir said:


> gmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you (or anyone else) have any modeling pics of these? I sorta fell in love with them online but was told they might be too masculine/butch with my style lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures up of them in the next couple of days! I'm sure I'll be wearing a pair soon
Click to expand...


----------



## cettesaphir

gmo said:


> cettesaphir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get some pictures up of them in the next couple of days! I'm sure I'll be wearing a pair soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## dragonette

Hi everyone! 

Does anyone have the Vera Slouch here? I'm wondering how soft the shaft is... Will I be able to get them to scrunch down enough for a super slouchy effect?


----------



## indigo16

dragonette said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have the Vera Slouch here? I'm wondering how soft the shaft is... Will I be able to get them to scrunch down enough for a super slouchy effect?



I have them! No, you won't be able to scrunch them down because there is a vertical strip of leather going down the back of the boot shaft. I love the boots though!


----------



## dragonette

indigo16 said:


> I have them! No, you won't be able to scrunch them down because there is a vertical strip of leather going down the back of the boot shaft. I love the boots though!



Ah... Thank you! I'm glad I posted the question here!  I'm now looking at the Carmen Short Harness!


----------



## gmo

cettesaphir said:


> gmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me in my black ones! I added some tassels to the back pull tab to these ones, so just try to ignore that haha
> 
> I usually wear this style with skinny jeans, but occasionally I do the dress thing. This is probably the most feminine outfit I've worn in a while!
Click to expand...


----------



## Zuhrah

I got these at Nordies Rack.

How many seasons ago was this Steffi? The Steffi on Frye website has harness and back-zip.


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone have the melissa lace up? I'm wondering how narrow they are.


----------



## cettesaphir

gmo said:


> cettesaphir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me in my black ones! I added some tassels to the back pull tab to these ones, so just try to ignore that haha
> 
> I usually wear this style with skinny jeans, but occasionally I do the dress thing. This is probably the most feminine outfit I've worn in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Carsons look great on you! thanks for sharing!
Click to expand...


----------



## LatestObsession

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...-despite-apple-garde-778613.html#post23031109


----------



## gmo

cettesaphir said:


> gmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> the Carsons look great on you! thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I have to say, they're probably my favorite style out of my excessive Frye collection.
Click to expand...


----------



## rnrcirkus

wow! i've been reading all the wonderful tips and info on this thread about FRYE boots. I'm looking to get a pair that are everyday wear, non-slip, have a little bit of heel (1"-2.5")... I tried on Veronica Slouch, but feel they are too "slouchy" on me in a weird way. I'm on the tall side (5'9"), so the slouch falls strangely. I'm size 7.5-8 (usually I take 8 in boots, have 15" athletic calves) -- I want a pair that I can wear all day walking and sometimes riding on a motorcycle w BF, that look adorable w skinny jeans. I'm thinking the Veronica Back Zip http://www.zappos.com/product/7970791/color/352979 might be the winners. Anyone have opinions on Veronica Back Zip? How about Vera Slouch tall? 

I'm taking other suggestions, too  

going nuts looking online for perfect Fryes!


----------



## gmo

rnrcirkus said:


> wow! i've been reading all the wonderful tips and info on this thread about FRYE boots. I'm looking to get a pair that are everyday wear, non-slip, have a little bit of heel (1"-2.5")... I tried on Veronica Slouch, but feel they are too "slouchy" on me in a weird way. I'm on the tall side (5'9"), so the slouch falls strangely. I'm size 7.5-8 (usually I take 8 in boots, have 15" athletic calves) -- I want a pair that I can wear all day walking and sometimes riding on a motorcycle w BF, that look adorable w skinny jeans. I'm thinking the Veronica Back Zip http://www.zappos.com/product/7970791/color/352979 might be the winners. Anyone have opinions on Veronica Back Zip? How about Vera Slouch tall?
> 
> I'm taking other suggestions, too
> 
> going nuts looking online for perfect Fryes!



I hadn't seen the Veronica Back Zips yet...I love them! I love the Vera Slouch too, but I don't own them. I'm thinking they might have the same effect as the Veronica Slouch, though, and since you didn't like the slouchiness of the Veronica I'm not sure that you'd like the Vera either.


----------



## dragonette

This pic made me buy the Carmen Harness Short! I chose grey ones!

Still need a pair of black ones so am considering Vera Short but am worried because they run big. I can't size down since I'm size 5!


----------



## gmo

^^ The Carmens look great there!

Side note, I may have missed this in earlier posts, but does anyone own the Deena Harness tall? I recently got back on a super tall boot kick after being on an ankle boot kick, and I'm lusting after them! Not for $700, though. But I'm just wondering if anyone has pics of them wearing them, or any fit notes, or general comments.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

I'm thinking about buying a pair of Frye Paige Tall riding boots in black (and likely a pair in brown, soon, too).  I'm not sure what size to get.  I've never been able to try them on in my size!  I wear a 36.5 in most Loubies, the same in YSL Tribtoos 7 in Tory Burch Eddies, and 7 in most non-designer shoes.  Can anyone give me a suggestion as to what size I should order?


----------



## gmo

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm thinking about buying a pair of Frye Paige Tall riding boots in black (and likely a pair in brown, soon, too).  I'm not sure what size to get.  I've never been able to try them on in my size!  I wear a 36.5 in most Loubies, the same in YSL Tribtoos 7 in Tory Burch Eddies, and 7 in most non-designer shoes.  Can anyone give me a suggestion as to what size I should order?



Whenever I am buying a pair that I'm unsure of fit, I check out Zappos.

http://www.zappos.com/frye-paige-tall-riding-dark-brown-calf-leather

For the Paige ridings, they have 62% of people saying true to size, with most people who didn't believe they were true to size saying they run a half size large. I don't own this particular style, so I can't be sure, but I'd say try a 6.5 or 7. If you buy from Zappos or Amazon, there's free shipping & returns so maybe try out both sizes.


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

gmo said:


> Whenever I am buying a pair that I'm unsure of fit, I check out Zappos.
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-paige-tall-riding-dark-brown-calf-leather
> 
> For the Paige ridings, they have 62% of people saying true to size, with most people who didn't believe they were true to size saying they run a half size large. I don't own this particular style, so I can't be sure, but I'd say try a 6.5 or 7. If you buy from Zappos or Amazon, there's free shipping & returns so maybe try out both sizes.


 
Thanks!  I may just order both.  I've never ordered from Zappos, so I didn't realize they offered free shipping and free return shipping.


----------



## chicmom78

MissMeggiebeth said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I may just order both.  I've never ordered from Zappos, so I didn't realize they offered free shipping and free return shipping.



Zappos is the best. I would order your normal size but if they don't fit, Zappos will actually ship you a different size out for exchange  before you even return the first ones you got without charging you for them. Then you have two weeks or something to ship back the first pair, free shipping of course. Their customer service is amazing


----------



## mrspetey

MissMeggiebeth said:


> I'm thinking about buying a pair of Frye Paige Tall riding boots in black (and likely a pair in brown, soon, too). I'm not sure what size to get. I've never been able to try them on in my size! I wear a 36.5 in most Loubies, the same in YSL Tribtoos 7 in Tory Burch Eddies, and 7 in most non-designer shoes. Can anyone give me a suggestion as to what size I should order?


 
I just bought a pair of black Paige Tall riding boots last month. I'm usually a 9.5 in most flats/heels, and a 10 when it comes to running and workout shoes. I ordered a 9.5 in the boots and they fit perfectly so I would definitely say they run pretty true to size. Hope that helps!


----------



## Belen.E

I'm SO excited that I can finally post in this thread! I just got a pair of Frye Melissa Button Back Zip in Black Antique and I am sooo in love with them. They're the only shoes that are "allowed" to live outside of the closet and boutique case because they're too beautiful to be hidden 

For reference: I have 12.5 inch calves and 9 inch ankles so they gape a little but it's nothing major. Plus I still have room for my fuzzy socks and layers


----------



## ipudgybear

Belen.E said:


> I'm SO excited that I can finally post in this thread! I just got a pair of Frye Melissa Button Back Zip in Black Antique and I am sooo in love with them. They're the only shoes that are "allowed" to live outside of the closet and boutique case because they're too beautiful to be hidden
> 
> For reference: I have 12.5 inch calves and 9 inch ankles so they gape a little but it's nothing major. Plus I still have room for my fuzzy socks and layers



I have been lusting over the Melissa boots for so long. How are they??


----------



## Belen.E

ipudgybear said:


> I have been lusting over the Melissa boots for so long. How are they??



Wonderful! The leather is stiff enough to stand up on its own (for now at least) but it's not uncomfortably so. My only complaint is minor; I wish that the leather didn't have variations, but I still love them! 

I waited a really long time to take the plunge (4+ years due to forgetfulness, I'd want them every spring, when it didn't make sense to purchase fall/winter boots) and I'm so glad I finally bought them! These are undoubtedly my favorite boots 

ETA: I will be back with pictures once my photographer aka brother gets home!


----------



## GGee

firstaid said:


> I was browsing the Marc Jacobs thread when I came across this lovely lady wearing a pair of Frye Jane 14 boots in  Dark brown (Not sure of the color)



I love all your pics and info!! Thanks!  I was curious about the color of these Jane boots too. I read every page and didn't notice a response.  I am assuming it's brown. But are they Jane 14L or just Jane 14 or Jane 14 Stitch? I can't tell the difference.  

I am also interested in either the Martina Engineer Tall boots in dark brown versus the Engineer 15R versus the Veronica Slouch.  I like a boot that is a little stiff because I wear my jeans over the boot, BUT I would love to have a boot that looks great with skirts and leggings too.  I figure that the Jane would meet the criteria.  I am 5'3 and a size 10-12 so I have a 14 7/8" calf.  What would you recommend? Anyone has experience with the Martina Engineer Tall boots? Or the Campus?

I am also a little unsure about the size I should get. I have Frye Dorian in an 8 that is too tight, but my Engineer 12R in a size 9 is a little big and my heel slips. So what would size do you recommend in the Jane, in the Martina Engineer Tall boots and in Veronica Slouch?

Thanks!


----------



## gmo

GGee said:


> I love all your pics and info!! Thanks!  I was curious about the color of these Jane boots too. I read every page and didn't notice a response.  I am assuming it's brown. But are they Jane 14L or just Jane 14 or Jane 14 Stitch? I can't tell the difference.
> 
> I am also interested in either the Martina Engineer Tall boots in dark brown versus the Engineer 15R versus the Veronica Slouch.  I like a boot that is a little stiff because I wear my jeans over the boot, BUT I would love to have a boot that looks great with skirts and leggings too.  I figure that the Jane would meet the criteria.  I am 5'3 and a size 10-12 so I have a 14 7/8" calf.  What would you recommend? Anyone has experience with the Martina Engineer Tall boots? Or the Campus?
> 
> I am also a little unsure about the size I should get. I have Frye Dorian in an 8 that is too tight, but my Engineer 12R in a size 9 is a little big and my heel slips. So what would size do you recommend in the Jane, in the Martina Engineer Tall boots and in Veronica Slouch?
> 
> Thanks!



The ones in the picture look like the Jane 14L stitch to me, but I can't really tell the difference between the 14L and the 14L stitch aside from the colorways.

Here are all the Jane variations on Frye's site: http://www.thefryecompany.com/search?q=jane&searchButton=+

I took my true size in my Janes, Engineers, and Veronica slouch boots, so it sounds like maybe you should try an 8.5.


----------



## dragonette

My neck is getting long waiting for my Carmens to arrive...


----------



## dragonette

They are here and I love them! I'm gonna need a pair in black...

They are so solid, yet so comfy! The leather is thick and scrumptious!  The construction is just beautiful!





























edit to add sizing reference: My feet are 22 cm. Calves are 11.5-11.8 inches circumference (left is smaller than the right). I even have problems getting boots in my feet size, much less to look decent on the calves. I had a long convo via email with a Frye CS (Mariel) and she helped me so much! She told me Carmens fit a little tighter (than the others, like Vera) so I went for them - and they are PERFECT. I took the smallest of course, 5.5. This probably means I am not going to try the Vera, which will be too big for me. But I am so happy with the Carmens anyway! I wear them with medium socks and they feel so awesome, I can't take them off. I've been wearing them since they arrived, and I'm at home. LOL! It is amazing that such a solid boot can feel so comfy!

Definitely going to get Carmens in black!

Those of you with sizing questions for any particular style, I highly recommend writing to Frye. They are very helpful and patient!  Mariel gave me exact measurements for every style I asked about (Carmens, Vera, both long and short), advice on the different leathers (I wanted less stiff so they would slouch), soles (Carmen black comes in a brown and a black sole), and goodness knows what else I bugged her with! She answered every single question I had and made overseas buying so much less scary!  Frye has gained a new loyal fan right here!


----------



## jailnurse93

dragonette said:


> They are here and I love them! I'm gonna need a pair in black...
> 
> They are so solid, yet so comfy! The leather is thick and scrumptious!  The construction is just beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 1913105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913111
> 
> 
> edit to add sizing reference: My feet are 22 cm. Calves are 11.5-11.8 inches circumference (left is smaller than the right). I even have problems getting boots in my feet size, much less to look decent on the calves. I had a long convo via email with a Frye CS (Mariel) and she helped me so much! She told me Carmens fit a little tighter (than the others, like Vera) so I went for them - and they are PERFECT. I took the smallest of course, 5.5. This probably means I am not going to try the Vera, which will be too big for me. But I am so happy with the Carmens anyway! I wear them with medium socks and they feel so awesome, I can't take them off. I've been wearing them since they arrived, and I'm at home. LOL! It is amazing that such a solid boot can feel so comfy!
> 
> Definitely going to get Carmens in black!
> 
> Those of you with sizing questions for any particular style, I highly recommend writing to Frye. They are very helpful and patient!  Mariel gave me exact measurements for every style I asked about (Carmens, Vera, both long and short), advice on the different leathers (I wanted less stiff so they would slouch), soles (Carmen black comes in a brown and a black sole), and goodness knows what else I bugged her with! She answered every single question I had and made overseas buying so much less scary!  Frye has gained a new loyal fan right here!


 OMG, I LOVE LOVE LOVE those!!  They look wonderful on you!  The leather looks so thick yet comfy.  No wonder you a pair in black, yes YES! LOL


----------



## dragonette

jailnurse93 said:


> OMG, I LOVE LOVE LOVE those!!  They look wonderful on you!  The leather looks so thick yet comfy.  No wonder you a pair in black, yes YES! LOL



The leather is AMAZING! I went for the grey tumbled full grain because that is the softest leather they have. Black isn't available in this leather, but I will try the vintage veg tan leather which Mariel told me would be softer than the waxed suede.


----------



## scorp116

dragonette said:


> They are here and I love them! I'm gonna need a pair in black...
> 
> They are so solid, yet so comfy! The leather is thick and scrumptious!  The construction is just beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 1913105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913111
> 
> 
> edit to add sizing reference: My feet are 22 cm. Calves are 11.5-11.8 inches circumference (left is smaller than the right). I even have problems getting boots in my feet size, much less to look decent on the calves. I had a long convo via email with a Frye CS (Mariel) and she helped me so much! She told me Carmens fit a little tighter (than the others, like Vera) so I went for them - and they are PERFECT. I took the smallest of course, 5.5. This probably means I am not going to try the Vera, which will be too big for me. But I am so happy with the Carmens anyway! I wear them with medium socks and they feel so awesome, *I can't take them off. I've been wearing them since they arrived, and I'm at home.* LOL! It is amazing that such a solid boot can feel so comfy!
> 
> Definitely going to get Carmens in black!
> 
> Those of you with sizing questions for any particular style, I highly recommend writing to Frye. They are very helpful and patient!  Mariel gave me exact measurements for every style I asked about (Carmens, Vera, both long and short), advice on the different leathers (I wanted less stiff so they would slouch), soles (Carmen black comes in a brown and a black sole), and goodness knows what else I bugged her with! She answered every single question I had and made overseas buying so much less scary!  Frye has gained a new loyal fan right here!


 

They look great on you, congratulations! 

And wearing your new shoes around the house...I do that all the time too!  Especially lately with my Fryes.


----------



## piperbaby

Those are super cute! This is such a dangerous thread..ugh! Ive been eyeballing carmen lace-up's no thanks to gmo...haha 
I wish I could find a good sale again.


----------



## dragonette

scorp116 said:


> They look great on you, congratulations!
> 
> And wearing your new shoes around the house...I do that all the time too!  Especially lately with my Fryes.



Teehee! I used wear new shoes around the house when I lived alone in Australia. But now that I'm back with my family, it's sorta weird. LOL!



piperbaby said:


> Those are super cute! This is such a dangerous thread..ugh! Ive been eyeballing carmen lace-up's no thanks to gmo...haha
> I wish I could find a good sale again.



If the Carmen lace-ups are the same boot shape, I highly recommend them!


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Those are super cute! This is such a dangerous thread..ugh! Ive been eyeballing carmen lace-up's no thanks to gmo...haha
> I wish I could find a good sale again.



Do you mean these ones? They are on discount at Piperlime!

http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=221517002&tid=plaff2178999&ap=2&siteID=plafcid105


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Do you mean these ones? They are on discount at Piperlime!
> 
> http://piperlime.gap.com/browse/product.do?pid=221517002&tid=plaff2178999&ap=2&siteID=plafcid105


 

Not those, the lace up ones like gmo got. But, dang it yours were so cute I scored me a pair in the very same color as yours on ebay for 129 shipped... They are very gently used which works perfect, then my bf doesnt think I went anfd bought even more stuff!!!! :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Not those, the lace up ones like gmo got. But, dang it yours were so cute I scored me a pair in the very same color as yours on ebay for 129 shipped... They are very gently used which works perfect, then my bf doesnt think I went anfd bought even more stuff!!!! :lolots::lolots::lolots:



That is awesome! Well done! You will lovelovelove them... I work from home so I haven't been out in days but I keep wearing them around at home! Can't take them off!  And the smell of the leather is just . So delicious and stronger than any purse I have bought so far!

I think they will look better and better as they wear in. Yours has a good headstart!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> That is awesome! Well done! You will lovelovelove them... I work from home so I haven't been out in days but I keep wearing them around at home! Can't take them off!  And the smell of the leather is just . So delicious and stronger than any purse I have bought so far!
> 
> I think they will look better and better as they wear in. Yours has a good headstart!



Oh I work from home too! Now I live in Hawaii so I really don't think I know where im going in these boots because it really doesn't get very cool here. Maybe thats why I liked the fact they were short. I have seen people sporting uggs in the winter with their shorts...lol so I think I can get away with these. 

I did break out my paige riding boots tonight when we were messing in the carport, because the mosquitos were biting my ankles. That solved my dilema!


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Oh I work from home too! Now I live in Hawaii so I really don't think I know where im going in these boots because it really doesn't get very cool here. Maybe thats why I liked the fact they were short. I have seen people sporting uggs in the winter with their shorts...lol so I think I can get away with these.
> 
> I did break out my paige riding boots tonight when we were messing in the carport, because the mosquitos were biting my ankles. That solved my dilema!



Hey I live in Singapore! That's why I bought these too... because they are short! Our colder months are coming (monsoon season) so I'm planning to rainproof them to wear them in the next months (with denim shorts and short dresses)! Also when I travel, I prefer to go to cold places - Australia winter is middle of the year, US and Europe are end of the year so there is always somewhere cold to go! 

Gawd I hate mozzies... They love me too much.


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> They are here and I love them! I'm gonna need a pair in black...
> 
> They are so solid, yet so comfy! The leather is thick and scrumptious!  The construction is just beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 1913105
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913106
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913107
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1913111
> 
> 
> edit to add sizing reference: My feet are 22 cm. Calves are 11.5-11.8 inches circumference (left is smaller than the right). I even have problems getting boots in my feet size, much less to look decent on the calves. I had a long convo via email with a Frye CS (Mariel) and she helped me so much! She told me Carmens fit a little tighter (than the others, like Vera) so I went for them - and they are PERFECT. I took the smallest of course, 5.5. This probably means I am not going to try the Vera, which will be too big for me. But I am so happy with the Carmens anyway! I wear them with medium socks and they feel so awesome, I can't take them off. I've been wearing them since they arrived, and I'm at home. LOL! It is amazing that such a solid boot can feel so comfy!
> 
> Definitely going to get Carmens in black!
> 
> Those of you with sizing questions for any particular style, I highly recommend writing to Frye. They are very helpful and patient!  Mariel gave me exact measurements for every style I asked about (Carmens, Vera, both long and short), advice on the different leathers (I wanted less stiff so they would slouch), soles (Carmen black comes in a brown and a black sole), and goodness knows what else I bugged her with! She answered every single question I had and made overseas buying so much less scary!  Frye has gained a new loyal fan right here!



Hi dragonette, nice meeting you in this forum  I almost pulled the trigger on the ASH Titan until I saw your posting here.  Guess what? I just went ahead with my order for the same Frye boots! Still unsure if I picked the right size though.  Can you tell me if this is TTS or do you have to size up or down for this model? I heard some Frye boots runs big.  Thanks.


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Hi dragonette, nice meeting you in this forum  I almost pulled the trigger on the ASH Titan until I saw your posting here.  Guess what? I just went ahead with my order for the same Frye boots! Still unsure if I picked the right size though.  Can you tell me if this is TTS or do you have to size up or down for this model? I heard some Frye boots runs big.  Thanks.



Some Frye boots run big but I was told the Carmens are tight. This is why I can wear them, because my feet are very small. I got a US5.5, which in other shoes and boots are usually too big for me. I'm usually US5. Strangely though, I'm US5.5 in Nike runners. So... I'd say the Carmens are either true to size or slightly small. Definitely not big.

I love the Ash boots, especially Tokyo. But I saw a mod shot of a small skinny girl wearing them (google images) and the shaft was swimming around her calves. I suspect they would look the same on me, so I struck them off my list!


----------



## piperbaby

What are you going to use to waterproof? I put some mink oil on a pair of harness an pretty much ruined them for me. It took away the distressed look so I gave them to a friend.. And got me another pair.. 

It rains so much in Hilo I really need something good that wont change the coloring.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> What are you going to use to waterproof? I put some mink oil on a pair of harness an pretty much ruined them for me. It took away the distressed look so I gave them to a friend.. And got me another pair..
> 
> It rains so much in Hilo I really need something good that wont change the coloring.



I'm going to use Collonil! I use it on my Bal bags too! So far no problems! 

ps. I'm referring to the waterproofing spray! Have not tried the other products in the same line. I suspect cream-type applications tend to darken leather more than spray ones.


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> Some Frye boots run big but I was told the Carmens are tight. This is why I can wear them, because my feet are very small. I got a US5.5, which in other shoes and boots are usually too big for me. I'm usually US5. Strangely though, I'm US5.5 in Nike runners. So... I'd say the Carmens are either true to size or slightly small. Definitely not big.
> 
> I love the Ash boots, especially Tokyo. But I saw a mod shot of a small skinny girl wearing them (google images) and the shaft was swimming around her calves. I suspect they would look the same on me, so I struck them off my list!



Thanks. I also took the same size as my sport shoes, fingers -crossed it will fit else the return shipment will be so costly. Now the anticipation of the shipment begins....


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Thanks. I also took the same size as my sport shoes, fingers -crossed it will fit else the return shipment will be so costly. Now the anticipation of the shipment begins....



If they are slightly tight, you can always stretch them! If they are slightly big then wear big socks!  Did you get the grey ones too? I just took a bunch of better peektures... Will upload soon!


----------



## dragonette

Here are better peektures of the Carmen Harness Short boots:






















A few more peektures are in my blog for those interested!


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> If they are slightly tight, you can always stretch them! If they are slightly big then wear big socks!  Did you get the grey ones too? I just took a bunch of better peektures... Will upload soon!



Yes, I did.  Trying to decide between brown (which I have a plenty of) and grey but finally choice grey. On some sites, it looked totally ash-grey (which I don't like) but on some others, taupe with a little brown tone (which I prefer).  Appreciate if you have more pics. Is it easy to match? I usually wear mine with shorts or denim and also mostly when I travel to colder locations. Thanks again.


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Yes, I did.  Trying to decide between brown (which I have a plenty of) and grey but finally choice grey. On some sites, it looked totally ash-grey (which I don't like) but on some others, taupe with a little brown tone (which I prefer).  Appreciate if you have more pics. Is it easy to match? I usually wear mine with shorts or denim and also mostly when I travel to colder locations. Thanks again.



Oh it is VERY taupey. More taupe than grey really! I tried to colour-correct the above peektures but it is still more browny than what I could achieve!


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Those are super cute! This is such a dangerous thread..ugh! Ive been eyeballing carmen lace-up's no thanks to gmo...haha
> I wish I could find a good sale again.



Ooh you mean the Carson lace-ups? I see them on 6pm in grey on sale sometimes... not to tempt you even further or anything


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:
			
		

> Ooh you mean the Carson lace-ups? I see them on 6pm in grey on sale sometimes... not to tempt you even further or anything



Haha, I see that color too but I want black. If anyone ever spots them on a bargain..let me know


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> Here are better peektures of the Carmen Harness Short boots:
> 
> A few more peektures are in my blog for those interested!



You are the cutest little tiny thing ever! Those boots are fab on you


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> You are the cutest little tiny thing ever! Those boots are fab on you



Aww... Thank you!


----------



## GGee

gmo said:


> The ones in the picture look like the Jane 14L stitch to me, but I can't really tell the difference between the 14L and the 14L stitch aside from the colorways.
> 
> Here are all the Jane variations on Frye's site: http://www.thefryecompany.com/search?q=jane&searchButton=+
> 
> I took my true size in my Janes, Engineers, and Veronica slouch boots, so it sounds like maybe you should try an 8.5.



Thank you! I bought the Veronica Back Zip boots in brown in 8.5. They are beautiful!


----------



## piperbaby

My little Carson harness boots like spidermommy's came today. I promptly put them on, and and wore them around the island with my camo shorts. Lol


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> My little Carson harness boots like spidermommy's came today. I promptly put them on, and and wore them around the island with my camo shorts. Lol



You mean, Carmens!  Don't you just love them! I'm (still) wearing them right now in the house LOL!


----------



## gmo

GGee said:


> Thank you! I bought the Veronica Back Zip boots in brown in 8.5. They are beautiful!



Yay! You should post some pictures!


----------



## weekender2

dragonette said:


> Here are better peektures of the Carmen Harness Short boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more peektures are in my blog for those interested!


Fabulous! Thanks for the pics
I have the exact same in my zappos cart right now lol


----------



## piperbaby

Here are mine


----------



## piperbaby




----------



## Balvert

piperbaby said:


> View attachment 1919909
> 
> 
> 
> E]
> 
> View attachment 1919910




Is this the dark brown tumbled leather ?


----------



## xlovely

Do any shorter women (5'2 ballpark) have the Paige Tall Riding boot? 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-pa...ashionColor=Black+Leather&resultback=0&pprd=0

I love the cognac color, I'm afraid the shaft length might be too long for me


----------



## piperbaby

Balvert said:
			
		

> Is this the dark brown tumbled leather ?



Gray tumbled leather


----------



## Balvert

Balvert said:


> Is this the dark brown tumbled leather ?



Thanks, in my screen it looks different from that posted by dragonette. Glad I ordered this color, liking what I see so far.


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Thanks, in my screen it looks different from that posted by dragonette. Glad I ordered this color, liking what I see so far.



It's more taupe in real life than my peektures.


----------



## Balvert

Thanks, dragonette.  You've been so helpful, now anxiously waiting for my shoes to arrive. Fingers crossed the size fits.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I've been wanting a pair of Paige for a few yrs now.  I came across the heel ones. Which looks better?


----------



## weekender2

I like the heel


----------



## piperbaby

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> I've been wanting a pair of Paige for a few yrs now.  I came across the heel ones. Which looks better?



I think it depends on what your looking for. I have those same Paige Riding boots with the low heel. They look like a Riding Boot. I think the one with a heel looks more western, like a cowboy boot, reminds me of my Jane's.


----------



## gmo

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Paige for a few yrs now.  I came across the heel ones. Which looks better?



I agree with piperbaby, they're different boots to me. I prefer the style of a riding boot to a western boot, so I'd go with the flat ones.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Yeah I fell in love with the flat from pics.  But I bought a pair of toms desert booties and they are wedge heels and I am loving the height!  I've been wearing flats for the past 5 yrs after having kids...I'm a flip flop and flats kid of girl. And hubby commented how nice it looks to wear something that adds height.  Says I look more put together and slimmer .  He's always telling me shoes can make or break an outfit. So when I came across the Paige with heels, I considered them but it did somewhat look odd to me.  The boots are big on my legs, do you ladies think it looks sloppy when girls with skinny calf wear boots the are big around their legs?


----------



## dragonette

I think us skinny calves can wear boots which are big around the legs if the boots can slouch just a bit... If the leather is too stiff, then it might be a little odd.


----------



## rdgldy

dragonette said:


> Here are better peektures of the Carmen Harness Short boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more peektures are in my blog for those interested!


I LOVE them!!!


----------



## Zannah

xlovely said:


> Do any shorter women (5'2 ballpark) have the Paige Tall Riding boot?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-pa...ashionColor=Black+Leather&resultback=0&pprd=0
> 
> I love the cognac color, I'm afraid the shaft length might be too long for me



I'm 5'3 and tried them on but did not buy them because they were too tall the shaft hit the back of my knee uncomfortably. I ended up buying the Melissa Button instead because it was shorter and looked better on my frame. Although, I think you might just have to try them on because I have seen them on some shorter girls and they worked fine, I probably just have short legs.


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> It's more taupe in real life than my peektures.



Still waiting for my shipment - into 2nd week of waiting.  Did yours arrive quickly?


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:
			
		

> Still waiting for my shipment - into 2nd week of waiting.  Did yours arrive quickly?



Mine were very quick. Less than one week!


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> Mine were very quick. Less than one week!



It arrives this evening!  Quick question as I am suspecting it could be too big for me  My heels kept rubbing on the back of the boots when I walk and it is also quite roomy. Wondering if I should go down 1/2 a size. How does yours fit? Love the color though.


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> It arrives this evening!  Quick question as I am suspecting it could be too big for me  My heels kept rubbing on the back of the boots when I walk and it is also quite roomy. Wondering if I should go down 1/2 a size. How does yours fit? Love the color though.



What socks are you wearing with them? Maybe thicker ones would work?

Mine fit exact to slightly tight (around the foot, there is space in front of toes). As you wear them, they will expand very slightly (width). The heel will definitely slip. It's the nature of this type of boot that is stiffer.


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> What socks are you wearing with them? Maybe thicker ones would work?
> 
> Mine fit exact to slightly tight (around the foot, there is space in front of toes). As you wear them, they will expand very slightly (width). The heel will definitely slip. It's the nature of this type of boot that is stiffer.



Oh, I was wearing them without socks lol. Well, the front part feels roomy (abt one index finger's width).  It's the slipping in the heels that got me a little worried.  I'll try it again tomorrow in the day to see if there's any diff.  Btw, you mentioned yours fits exact to slightly tight, is it with or without socks? Sorry for so many questions, trying to get it right as returning and re-ordering a new size is gonna incur additional shipping fees. Thanks again


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Oh, I was wearing them without socks lol. Well, the front part feels roomy (abt one index finger's width).  It's the slipping in the heels that got me a little worried.  I'll try it again tomorrow in the day to see if there's any diff.  Btw, you mentioned yours fits exact to slightly tight, is it with or without socks? Sorry for so many questions, trying to get it right as returning and re-ordering a new size is gonna incur additional shipping fees. Thanks again



Definitely wear with socks! You can't wear boots without socks! LOL

The slipping heel cannot be helped, I think that's how it is with boots like these. The structure of the boot is such that the sole does not bend much with your step. You kinda walk a certain way in them, almost like stomping around. They are definitely not feminine boots lol! They make you walk with an attitude.


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> Definitely wear with socks! You can't wear boots without socks! LOL
> 
> The slipping heel cannot be helped, I think that's how it is with boots like these. The structure of the boot is such that the sole does not bend much with your step. You kinda walk a certain way in them, almost like stomping around. They are definitely not feminine boots lol! They make you walk with an attitude.



Thanks, you've been great help.  I'm keeping the size . Just noticed the right shaft is about 1" lower than left, bummer. Another wait for replacement before I get to wear them. Btw, you look good in yours (saw your post in Bal site


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Thanks, you've been great help.  I'm keeping the size . Just noticed the right shaft is about 1" lower than left, bummer. Another wait for replacement before I get to wear them. Btw, you look good in yours (saw your post in Bal site



Different shaft? Really?? Is it because they are scrunched differently?

You are most welcome! I hope you get your ideal pair soon! My black ones are coming.


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> Different shaft? Really?? Is it because they are scrunched differently?
> 
> You are most welcome! I hope you get your ideal pair soon! My black ones are coming.



Wow, you are fast! It's a good investment nonetheless.


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Wow, you are fast! It's a good investment nonetheless.



It's rainy season in Paris so I have to be fast! Hoping they arrive before I go... I think the black will hold up better in the rain. Otherwise it will be the grey ones plus my La Canadiennes.


----------



## gmo

Here's another pair of my Carson lace ups! Worn with Missoni for Target tights and an Equipment dress.


----------



## lorpunky

Anyone have the Melissa Back-Zip? I've been looking for a tall black riding boot for years. Seems like this boot may be the "one". I'm on the petite side at 5'2" 118 lbs so its hard to find a tall boot that is not too overwhelming. I don't know if I'm ready to pull the trigger on a $350 boot. I own two other pair of fryes so I know it's worth it. I just need to convince my hubby that this will make a great bday gift.


----------



## piperbaby

I just got mine today, im sad they aren't taller! These fit slim and are several inches below my knee. I am 5"8 ish


----------



## piperbaby

GMO- What color are those?


----------



## dragonette

gmo said:


> Here's another pair of my Carson lace ups! Worn with Missoni for Target tights and an Equipment dress.



Love the cat action in the background. LOL! And your boots look awesome on you!


----------



## gmo

dragonette said:


> Love the cat action in the background. LOL! And your boots look awesome on you!



LOL my cat is a nut! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> I'm going to use Collonil! I use it on my Bal bags too! So far no problems!
> 
> ps. I'm referring to the waterproofing spray! Have not tried the other products in the same line. I suspect cream-type applications tend to darken leather more than spray ones.



Hi dragonette, have you already tried Collonil on this leather? Am curious how it reacts.


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Hi dragonette, have you already tried Collonil on this leather? Am curious how it reacts.



Not yet. I'm not sure if I will. The leather is distressed and scuffed enough that I won't be bothered by any water marks. I went out in them and had water on them from washing my hands and they dried within minutes of walking around in A/C. I doubt Collonil will change the leather in any way though.

I will probably spray them if the black ones don't arrive and I have to take the grey to Paris. Otherwise I may leave the grey ones as they are. Just hope I don't get caught in a monsoon storm LOL!


----------



## klj

xlovely said:


> Do any shorter women (5'2 ballpark) have the Paige Tall Riding boot?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-pa...ashionColor=Black+Leather&resultback=0&pprd=0
> 
> I love the cognac color, I'm afraid the shaft length might be too long for me



 I have them and I'm 5'3..they hit me right under my knee cap..and are not too tall in the shaft.


----------



## Cullinan

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Paige for a few yrs now.  I came across the heel ones. Which looks better?




I like the first ones best - but it's you who's going to be wearing them!

No seriously, the first ones are much nicer, and the colour and leather look great!

Go for it!


----------



## klj

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Paige for a few yrs now.  I came across the heel ones. Which looks better?



I love (and have the second pr). I am a huge riding boot fan though


----------



## Cullinan

klj said:


> I love (and have the second pr). I am a huge riding boot fan though



Congratulations- they're lovely and look great quality.

Cant wait until my next pair of boots!


----------



## firstaid

xlovely said:


> Do any shorter women (5'2 ballpark) have the Paige Tall Riding boot?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-pa...ashionColor=Black+Leather&resultback=0&pprd=0
> 
> I love the cognac color, I'm afraid the shaft length might be too long for me



I am 5' 4" and just like the other poster, the top of the boot would hit my knee cap and it would really be really annoying like when I driving. Also, the extra flaps would kind of wing out  and make my legs look stumpy. I had to sell my frye paiges on ebay. I am just going to state my honest opinion here regarding the Frye Paige boot if anyone wants to here it (lol). I honestly think this boot looks good on someone who is 5' 7" or taller who has thin legs. The extra flap just doesn't give the leg a streamlined look. Again this is my opinion, so your views might be different.


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> Different shaft? Really?? Is it because they are scrunched differently?
> 
> You are most welcome! I hope you get your ideal pair soon! My black ones are coming.



My replacement order arrived today, what a speedy delivery! I'm so thrilled as the fit is definitely better (more snug but still confirtable) and the shaft isn't as gaping. Strange how 2 pieces if the same size can fit so differently but am definitely glad I made the exchange.


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> My replacement order arrived today, what a speedy delivery! I'm so thrilled as the fit is definitely better (more snug but still confirtable) and the shaft isn't as gaping. Strange how 2 pieces if the same size can fit so differently but am definitely glad I made the exchange.



That's great! I'm so glad to hear that. Maybe the first pair was a defective pair. My black ones have arrived in Singapore last night and I think they will get to me by Monday. Excited!


----------



## MissMeggiebeth

firstaid said:
			
		

> I am 5' 4" and just like the other poster, the top of the boot would hit my knee cap and it would really be really annoying like when I driving. Also, the extra flaps would kind of wing out  and make my legs look stumpy. I had to sell my frye paiges on ebay. I am just going to state my honest opinion here regarding the Frye Paige boot if anyone wants to here it (lol). I honestly think this boot looks good on someone who is 5' 7" or taller who has thin legs. The extra flap just doesn't give the leg a streamlined look. Again this is my opinion, so your views might be different.



I totally agree.  I'm 5'5", and my husband told me they made my legs look short and stumpy.  Then I looked in the mirror and had to agree with him.


----------



## dragonette

My black ones are here!!











Better peektures later!


----------



## Balvert

Awesome! In time for your trip? Any diff in fit between this and tumbled leather?


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Awesome! In time for your trip? Any diff in fit between this and tumbled leather?



Yes, I'm going next Mon! Same size, but less cushioning in the in-sole I feel. But still comfy for me with medium socks! I'm so glad I got this... The leather will def withstand water better than the grey! And I might Collonil it before going!


----------



## jailnurse93

dragonette said:


> My black ones are here!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935683
> 
> 
> Better peektures later!


  Those are lovely!  That is a great boot for you; I've looked at all of your pics!  Have a safe and wonderful trip.


----------



## dragonette

jailnurse93 said:


> Those are lovely!  That is a great boot for you; I've looked at all of your pics!  Have a safe and wonderful trip.



Thank you so much! I'm so happy to have found this style!


----------



## Balvert

Posting mine.  I'll say the color is close to actual.  Love the goes-with everything color, texture and style


----------



## jailnurse93

Balvert said:


> Posting mine. I'll say the color is close to actual. Love the goes-with everything color, texture and style


 
Wonderful, wonderful!  You must be loving them!


----------



## Balvert

jailnurse93 said:


> Wonderful, wonderful!  You must be loving them!



Yes, am so very pleased with it


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Posting mine.  I'll say the color is close to actual.  Love the goes-with everything color, texture and style



Yay! Isn't the leather incredible!!


----------



## dragonette

A few action shots with mine


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> Yay! Isn't the leather incredible!!



Yeah, both in look and smell


----------



## greengables

Frye does have great leather.Love the smell. The black and the taupe Carmens look very nice.


----------



## dragonette

greengables said:


> Frye does have great leather.Love the smell. The black and the taupe Carmens look very nice.



Thank you, greengables!  I've been in leather scent heaven since the taupe arrived, and now with the black as well, the scent is doubled LOL


----------



## jailnurse93

Anyone who photos themselves in a mirror has got mad skillz, lol.  My phone camera sux, so I apologize in advance for that.  I'm 50 years old and I've had a pair of Dingo, Lucchese, and a pair from Baker's when I was 14 that last a long time...oh I loved those boots-very well made, I don't what they were, my mom bought them for me.  I've always wanted Frye, I don't know why I waited so long.  I've been shopping (online) for these July.  Shopping for shoes/boots in general is oh-so-hard for me.  I'm a freak of nature who has one foot that is a half size larger than the other and I have to size that foot or I'm miserable.  I have shoes in my closet ranging from 8-9.5.  I love how Europeans size shoes; a 40 always fits me just right.  US may have the best money system but we have the worst shoe sizing system, IMO!  

This thread was invaluable during my search!  Thank you so much to all who have shared their knowledge and pics!  Extra thanks to Matt--your wisdom on this brand is priceless.  Between reading this thread and about  700 reviews, I am now wearing the Frye Carson Lug Boot in black, size 9 and it fits and feels so wonderful!  This is the most comfortable boot I have ever worn in my life!  I love it soooo much!  It smells good too.  Again, sorry for the lousy pics, I'll try to get better ones next week. 
 I'm 5'5", 130lbs.  Bill Adler studded belt.  I got a thing for belts.


----------



## dragonette

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Anyone who photos themselves in a mirror has got mad skillz, lol.  My phone camera sux, so I apologize in advance for that.  I'm 50 years old and I've had a pair of Dingo, Lucchese, and a pair from Baker's when I was 14 that last a long time...oh I loved those boots-very well made, I don't what they were, my mom bought them for me.  I've always wanted Frye, I don't know why I waited so long.  I've been shopping (online) for these July.  Shopping for shoes/boots in general is oh-so-hard for me.  I'm a freak of nature who has one foot that is a half size larger than the other and I have to size that foot or I'm miserable.  I have shoes in my closet ranging from 8-9.5.  I love how Europeans size shoes; a 40 always fits me just right.  US may have the best money system but we have the worst shoe sizing system, IMO!
> 
> This thread was invaluable during my search!  Thank you so much to all who have shared their knowledge and pics!  Extra thanks to Matt--your wisdom on this brand is priceless.  Between reading this thread and about  700 reviews, I am now wearing the Frye Carson Lug Boot in black, size 9 and it fits and feels so wonderful!  This is the most comfortable boot I have ever worn in my life!  I love it soooo much!  It smells good too.  Again, sorry for the lousy pics, I'll try to get better ones next week.
> I'm 5'5", 130lbs.  Bill Adler studded belt.  I got a thing for belts.



Girl, u are rocking them! I love your outfit. White and denim is my favourite combo! I also love chunky belts. Tho I am still looking for my perfect belt after throwing out my old favourite which was falling apart after 18 yrs of wearing!

I have the worst time shopping online too (yet I love it and keep trying!) because of my small feet and calves! It is always a gamble... but so satisfying when I get lucky!


----------



## jailnurse93

dragonette said:


> Girl, u are rocking them! I love your outfit. White and denim is my favourite combo! I also love chunky belts. Tho I am still looking for my perfect belt after throwing out my old favourite which was falling apart after 18 yrs of wearing!
> 
> I have the worst time shopping online too (yet I love it and keep trying!) because of my small feet and calves! It is always a gamble... but so satisfying when I get lucky!



Aw, thanks so much!  I was actually nervous waiting for the UPS man, LOL.  Have you looked at Bedstu belts?  They are very nice, chunky belts. http://www.zappos.com/bedstu-womens-accessories~2


----------



## In2themystik2

Hello everyone! New here, but totally love boots! I don't yet have any Frye boots though, but recently tried the Jane tall cuff boot.  It fit, but I wasn't sure how I liked where it hit on my leg - wasn't sure it was flattering, but might try it again someday!  

I also just ordered the Mimi scrunch boot on zappos in black (on sale!) to try, but not sure if it will work on my calf or not.  Since they have an easy return policy, I figured I'd give it a try!  Does anyone have a picture of these boots on?  Though I guess I will see for myself in a few days!  

I am also really interested in the tall Carmen harness boots and would love to see more pictures of these on in real life if anyone has them!  I watched the zappos videos, but would like to sea couple other looks.  I like them in the light grey color, as well as the short ones, thanks to the pictures posted a few pages back by dragonette!  I have a non frye brown harness boot though, so look for something different - not that I NEED anymore boots right now!  Haha 

Thank you!!


----------



## jailnurse93

In2themystik2 said:


> Hello everyone! New here, but totally love boots! I don't yet have any Frye boots though, but recently tried the Jane tall cuff boot.  It fit, but I wasn't sure how I liked where it hit on my leg - wasn't sure it was flattering, but might try it again someday!
> 
> I also just ordered the Mimi scrunch boot on zappos in black (on sale!) to try, but not sure if it will work on my calf or not.  Since they have an easy return policy, I figured I'd give it a try!  Does anyone have a picture of these boots on?  Though I guess I will see for myself in a few days!
> 
> I am also really interested in the tall Carmen harness boots and would love to see more pictures of these on in real life if anyone has them!  I watched the zappos videos, but would like to sea couple other looks.  I like them in the light grey color, as well as the short ones, thanks to the pictures posted a few pages back by dragonette!  I have a non frye brown harness boot though, so look for something different - not that I NEED anymore boots right now!  Haha
> 
> Thank you!!



Welcome to tPF!  I love boots too!  I just got my first pair of Frye's, I don't why I pondered it so long, I LOVE them and I'm a person who has difficult feet, LOL!  Zappos has an exellent return policy as well as Amazon; look for them to sometimes have Frye's on sale.  Check 6pm.com or shoebuy.com.  They may have a different video on the boots you are looking at.  I found that to be the case with me.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## ln998177

I bought a pair of frye dorado riding boot in a 9.5. I'm usually a size 11 in any standard women's shoe but in a size 10 dorado my foot was sliding around. I put the 9.5s on and they seemed fine. I walked to school in them today and had to take them off because the blisters were so bad on my heels. Do you think that they will stretch or should I return them? Since they ended up costing me $668, I want to wear them all the time. Maybe I can stretch them out at home? Help!!


----------



## dragonette

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Aw, thanks so much!  I was actually nervous waiting for the UPS man, LOL.  Have you looked at Bedstu belts?  They are very nice, chunky belts. http://www.zappos.com/bedstu-womens-accessories~2



Thank u for the belts link! Those are indeed very nice! I'm looking for a black leather version of the double O ring ones! There's one by Ralph Lauren but only available in the US right now. Sold out everywhere else!


----------



## dragonette

In2themystik2 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! New here, but totally love boots! I don't yet have any Frye boots though, but recently tried the Jane tall cuff boot.  It fit, but I wasn't sure how I liked where it hit on my leg - wasn't sure it was flattering, but might try it again someday!
> 
> I also just ordered the Mimi scrunch boot on zappos in black (on sale!) to try, but not sure if it will work on my calf or not.  Since they have an easy return policy, I figured I'd give it a try!  Does anyone have a picture of these boots on?  Though I guess I will see for myself in a few days!
> 
> I am also really interested in the tall Carmen harness boots and would love to see more pictures of these on in real life if anyone has them!  I watched the zappos videos, but would like to sea couple other looks.  I like them in the light grey color, as well as the short ones, thanks to the pictures posted a few pages back by dragonette!  I have a non frye brown harness boot though, so look for something different - not that I NEED anymore boots right now!  Haha
> 
> Thank you!!



I'm glad my peektures helped someone!  I'm also tempted by the tall ones but I think they won't suit me as much as the short ones. One can never have too many boots!


----------



## dragonette

My Frye Carmen Harness Short in Black, in action in Paris!


----------



## In2themystik2

Thanks dragonette and jailnurse!  The Mimi scrunch boots should be here on Monday and ill see if they work or not!  I know I can return them if they don't work, so that is reassuring.  If I had the money right now, I would try other styles too, but in due time...   I often shop on 6pm.com as well and always keeping my eye out for a good deal or a unique boot I just have to have!  

I really wish there was a store nearby that sold a wider selection of frye boots that I could try on. Macy's and Nordstrom have some, but for the most part, not the ones I am the most interested in!  Plus, I'm weird and hate the pressure of trying on shoes in a department store with the sales people looming overhead.  Especially if I'm just looking and trying on for size, but that's my issue!  :wondering


----------



## gmo

Anyone have anything from the Coach collaboration? I've been heavily eyeing the ocelot engineer boots... Might have to pull the trigger soon!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just received the Frye Veronica back zip boots today. Comfy but unsure of the color. Thoughts? Wondering also about the Melissa back zip?


----------



## gmo

Dukeprincess said:


> Just received the Frye Veronica back zip boots today. Comfy but unsure of the color. Thoughts? Wondering also about the Melissa back zip?



Oooh, I really like those! I love that color. The boots like awesome. If you don't love the color, though, I wouldn't keep them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

gmo said:


> Oooh, I really like those! I love that color. The boots like awesome. If you don't love the color, though, I wouldn't keep them.



Thanks!  I guess I am not used to them being so "antiqued" already.  I know, I am weird.    I love the style though.


----------



## yyz

Dukeprincess said:


> Just received the Frye Veronica back zip boots today. Comfy but unsure of the color. Thoughts? Wondering also about the Melissa back zip?
> 
> *Hi DukePrincess!
> LVE The LsunniesK and the Color of those Frye Veronica Back Zip!
> I think they look great with that color of Legging and Like I Have Said a hundred times Im So Glad to see every one getting away from just buying the usual Black or Dark Brown!
> In My Opinion you will Totally Rock Those Boots and that Color! :urock:*


----------



## Dukeprincess

yyz said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received the Frye Veronica back zip boots today. Comfy but unsure of the color. Thoughts? Wondering also about the Melissa back zip?
> 
> *Hi DukePrincess!
> LVE The LsunniesK and the Color of those Frye Veronica Back Zip!
> I think they look great with that color of Legging and Like I Have Said a hundred times Im So Glad to see every one getting away from just buying the usual Black or Dark Brown!
> In My Opinion you will Totally Rock Those Boots and that Color! :urock:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so sweet.  And you're right, I totally need to graduate away from the traditional dark brown or black.
Click to expand...


----------



## SSShayne

Im new here.....Love my Fryes, have 3 pair.  One is the campus 14 in banana.  Im really tired of the color and want to dye them.  I saw that GMO posted she used my shoe hospital.com to have hers boots dyed.  Wondering what they charged?  thanks!


----------



## gmo

SSShayne said:


> Im new here.....Love my Fryes, have 3 pair.  One is the campus 14 in banana.  Im really tired of the color and want to dye them.  I saw that GMO posted she used my shoe hospital.com to have hers boots dyed.  Wondering what they charged?  thanks!



I believe they charge around $40 for just the dye. I had other repair services done each time they dyed boots for me, so it always ended up costing me more. They have excellent boot restoration services, if you need anything else done to the boots as well.


----------



## SSShayne

gmo said:


> I believe they charge around $40 for just the dye. I had other repair services done each time they dyed boots for me, so it always ended up costing me more. They have excellent boot restoration services, if you need anything else done to the boots as well.




Wow!  That is such a great deal!  I think my local shoe repair place wanted like $80 just to do a purse!  Im definitely going to send my boots there!  It says to send a swatch.....Did you send them something or just asked to dye them a certain color?


----------



## gmo

SSShayne said:


> Wow!  That is such a great deal!  I think my local shoe repair place wanted like $80 just to do a purse!  Im definitely going to send my boots there!  It says to send a swatch.....Did you send them something or just asked to dye them a certain color?



I've used them 3 times. The first time I was just asking for black, so I didn't send a swatch. The other 2 times I was asking for different shades of cognac, so I sent swatches. I forgot to mention that you may also need to pay out of your own pocket to ship the boots to them. They've recently redesigned their site and changed policies, so I'm not certain that this is still the case, though.


----------



## SSShayne

Thanks!  Ill give them a call.  Did you post the last pair of Fryes you had dyed from them yet?


----------



## seajewel

Can anyone compare the Veronica Slouch to the Veronica Back Zip? There are some obvious differences but the overall look is pretty similar.. Is the back zip more stiff or the leather different? Anybody have a preference between the two, and why? Thanks  debating between slate slouches and cognac or black back zips


----------



## Balvert

seajewel said:


> Can anyone compare the Veronica Slouch to the Veronica Back Zip? There are some obvious differences but the overall look is pretty similar.. Is the back zip more stiff or the leather different? Anybody have a preference between the two, and why? Thanks  debating between slate slouches and cognac or black back zips



I was also eyeing the *Veronica Slouch* but along the way, was distracted by the *back-zip* and the *Shortie*.  I do not have the luxury to try them prior to buying as there isn't any Frye boutiques in my country.  I finally pulled the trigger on the Shortie and am now eagerly awaiting for it to arrive. All the best in getting the shoe of your choice


----------



## seajewel

Balvert said:
			
		

> I was also eyeing the Veronica Slouch but along the way, was distracted by the back-zip and the Shortie.  I do not have the luxury to try them prior to buying as there isn't any Frye boutiques in my country.  I finally pulled the trigger on the Shortie and am now eagerly awaiting for it to arrive. All the best in getting the shoe of your choice



Thanks!! I love the shortie style but already have something similar else I would be looking at that too! Good choice.


----------



## gmo

SSShayne said:


> Thanks!  Ill give them a call.  Did you post the last pair of Fryes you had dyed from them yet?



I didn't - they're a vintage pair that were in seriously beat up condition. I had them condition the leather & restore the color, replace the soles and heels, and adjust the ankle strap for me. I should have taken before and after pictures to show what a great job they did. I'll try to get pictures of them up the next time I wear them.


----------



## SSShayne

Thanks!  What did you send in for a swatch for boots you had dyed?  I want my campus 14s dyed brown......but there are so many brown shades.....Do you have to print something out?


----------



## In2themystik2

The Mimi scrunch boots arrived today and they look pretty good.  They are moderately comfortable for 4 inch heals, but I have only worn them in the house for a couple minutes so far.  I am still thinking about them and will try them on again tomorrow with some other outfit options.  It's so nerve wracking with such expensive boots because you want to love them to keep them, and sometimes I have to try on a few times first.  My boyfriend said he liked them.

However, I also somewhat impulsively just bought these on eBay - frye tall Carmen harness grey 

 Wanting them was not them impulse, but buying them right now was... Lol.  They were the color I want, in the size I want though, and they are used, but like 200 less than full price.  Hopefully I will love them - they are totally my style!  My boyfriend will think I went crazy - good thing he doesn't know the cost, lol.  

Doe anyone here get sole guards put on your leather bottom boots to protect them or preserve their life?

Eta, not sure if link is working, sorry if not!


----------



## SSShayne

link not working......  Whenever i buy new shoes, esp for that much money, I do the exact same thing.  Ive made bad choices in the past that have hurt in the pocketbook.  

I bet those Carmen Harness boots are awesome!  Post a pic!  Those, I wouldnt regret, bc they are used, you got a deal that you wont see again, and they are exactly what you want!


----------



## gmo

I bit the bullet and snagged these Frye for Coach ocelot engineer boots. So glad I did, they're sold out in my size now! Modeling pics to come, as I'll probably be wearing these beauties tomorrow.


----------



## Dukeprincess

gmo said:


> I bit the bullet and snagged these Frye for Coach ocelot engineer boots. So glad I did, they're sold out in my size now! Modeling pics to come, as I'll probably be wearing these beauties tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1953853



Those are gorgeous!


----------



## In2themystik2

Here, let me try the link again: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230884160454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Okay, I think it worked that time!  Anyway, those are the boots I got.  If they fit and I like them once they arrive, then I may consider having a sole guard put on or any other tweaking they might need.  The sole and heals look rather worn, so hopefully they can be fixed up if necessary! 

I am excited to get them and I hope they fit and are comfy!  I have seen the Carmen harness short version at Macy's and they were awesome and so well made!  I think the ones I saw were the same color also and I really liked it, so we shall see!  They should arrive Saturday.


----------



## Balvert

In2themystik2 said:


> Here, let me try the link again:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230884160454?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Okay, I think it worked that time!  Anyway, those are the boots I got.  If they fit and I like them once they arrive, then I may consider having a sole guard put on or any other tweaking they might need.  The sole and heals look rather worn, so hopefully they can be fixed up if necessary!
> 
> I am excited to get them and I hope they fit and are comfy!  I have seen the Carmen harness short version at Macy's and they were awesome and so well made!  I think the ones I saw were the same color also and I really liked it, so we shall see!  They should arrive Saturday.



I bought the short version of Carmen Harness and am totally loving the make and color.  The grey tumbled is so versatile & wearable I think you'll also love it.  I will line the sole (especially leather made ones) at the cobbler for extra protection & to prolong their life. So far they are holding up very very well.


----------



## jailnurse93

Dukeprincess said:


> Just received the Frye Veronica back zip boots today. Comfy but unsure of the color. Thoughts? Wondering also about the Melissa back zip?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1950521



Oh, I LOVE those!  The color and style is awesome!  Frye does brown soooo wonderful!  Frye is the most comfortable boot I have ever worn.  I'm stalking my next pair already, lol.  Those look fantastic on you!


----------



## SSShayne

Love the color of those Frye Veronica Backs too!


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Frye newbie here but I'm hooked.  Recently got a pair of Veronica slouch in black but I am wanting a taller pair in brown as well.  I don't really love a lot of slouch with something over the knee.  Does anyone know if the Jane Tall Cuff slouch a lot or are they pretty stiff (for lack of a better word?).  I am trying to decide between the dark brown and tan burnished?
http://www.zappos.com/frye-jane-tall-cuff-dark-brown-burnished-leather


----------



## SSShayne

So im going to send my Banana Frye Campus 14L in to myshoehospital.com to be dyed.  I want them dyed brown.......and they have to be med or dark brown.  Anybody got any opinions on what they would look good in?  Maybe i should play it safe and have them done in the blazer brown.......?  thx


----------



## In2themystik2

glamourgirlpink said:


> Frye newbie here but I'm hooked.  Recently got a pair of Veronica slouch in black but I am wanting a taller pair in brown as well.  I don't really love a lot of slouch with something over the knee.  Does anyone know if the Jane Tall Cuff slouch a lot or are they pretty stiff (for lack of a better word?).  I am trying to decide between the dark brown and tan burnished?
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-jane-tall-cuff-dark-brown-burnished-leather



Hello! I'm new to frye too, though certainly not new to boots!  Haha. I tried on the Jane tall cuff recently and I love the boot, but returned it for the time being because something didn't quite click right.  I think it was where they hit me at the knee that made my legs maybe look bigger? Not totally sure, but for the money, I returned them for the time being, though would like to try again sometime in taupe if I could fine them used for a reduced price.  I am 5'6" and a size 12 currently with a somewhat pear shaped body, for reference.  

As for slouchiness, they didn't seem like they would have slouched too much on me, but I think they were just about the right calf size that they were tight enough not to slouch much, but not too tight.  I think my calves are about 15 inches at the widest part.  If your calves are small, they may gradually slouch a bit more, but the leather was stiff enough that I don't think they would slouch right away.  

I hope that helps!    unfortunately I don't have any photos.


----------



## Poppys Style

I'm a HUGE Frye addict here are the ones I'm wearing today - my favorite Jenna studded http://poppys-style.com/2012/11/22/the-fourth-doctor/ - and a little more about my addicition http://poppys-style.com/2012/01/19/my-addictions-1-frye-boots/

I'm glad I found you all to share my love for Frye!


----------



## Poppys Style

glamourgirlpink said:


> Frye newbie here but I'm hooked.  Recently got a pair of Veronica slouch in black but I am wanting a taller pair in brown as well.  I don't really love a lot of slouch with something over the knee.  Does anyone know if the Jane Tall Cuff slouch a lot or are they pretty stiff (for lack of a better word?).  I am trying to decide between the dark brown and tan burnished?
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-jane-tall-cuff-dark-brown-burnished-leather




Mine are pretty stiff - I never wear them cuffed and they don't slouch at all - I wore them here - http://poppys-style.com/2012/11/19/off-to-join-the-circus/ - I'm a bit of a Fryeaholic


----------



## yyz

glamourgirlpink said:


> Frye newbie here but I'm hooked.  Recently got a pair of Veronica slouch in black but I am wanting a taller pair in brown as well.  I don't really love a lot of slouch with something over the knee.  Does anyone know if the Jane Tall Cuff slouch a lot or are they pretty stiff (for lack of a better word?).  I am trying to decide between the dark brown and tan burnished?
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-jane-tall-cuff-dark-brown-burnished-leather



*Hi glamourgirlpink!

I have 2 pairs of the Jane Tall Cuff!

25) Jane Tall Cuff in Burnt Red Pebbled Full Grain
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-6.html#post17717256

I also have them in Black.
And They both are very structured Leather and are Leather Lined and will not Slouch.
They are some of my Favorite FRYE's that I have and I wear them often!
The only OTK FRYES That I Have that seam to Slouch are the Taylors which I have 3 Pairs... Black Brown and Violet.
This Due to the fact that they DO NOT have the Leather linings like the Janes or the Sarah's which why I believe the Slouch like the Veronica's That I have!
As Far as color goes, I would have to go with the Tan or if the have the Taupe! 
But Im Always trying to encourage you all to step outside the box of just wearing the basic Black or dark Brown! 

*


----------



## yyz

*Hi All! 
I know I haven't been as active this year!
As I have been very busy!
But I just wanted to say! 
Im so Glad to see so many new FRYE Lover's here and Really I am glad to see that you all are posting information and Pictures of your experiences with FRYE Boots to Help Us All Out! 
What i do know is there is nothing better than getting real honest feedback of likes and dislikes and real pictures of real people wear them to see how the do look!
You all are the Best! 
And yes I ned to get off my butt and post all my new Purchases and get you all updated! 
*


----------



## SSShayne

Happy Thanksgiving everybody!!


----------



## yyz

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYBODY!
BTW I saw that 6PM is Having FRYE's for 70% off!
http://www.6pm.com/cyber-monday
So don't miss out!
​*


----------



## glamourgirlpink

yyz said:


> *Hi glamourgirlpink!
> 
> I have 2 pairs of the Jane Tall Cuff!
> 
> 25) Jane Tall Cuff in Burnt Red Pebbled Full Grain
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-6.html#post17717256
> 
> I also have them in Black.
> And They both are very structured Leather and are Leather Lined and will not Slouch.
> They are some of my Favorite FRYE's that I have and I wear them often!
> The only OTK FRYES That I Have that seam to Slouch are the Taylors which I have 3 Pairs... Black Brown and Violet.
> This Due to the fact that they DO NOT have the Leather linings like the Janes or the Sarah's which why I believe the Slouch like the Veronica's That I have!
> As Far as color goes, I would have to go with the Tan or if the have the Taupe!
> But Im Always trying to encourage you all to step outside the box of just wearing the basic Black or dark Brown!
> 
> *



Thank you so much for the warm welcome!!  I have totally been loving your pictures and reviews..so helpful!  Very inspired by all of the pictures on here..this is a dangerous addiction!  Oh and definitely wanting to add some color and be a little more adventurous.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Poppys Style said:


> Mine are pretty stiff - I never wear them cuffed and they don't slouch at all - I wore them here - http://poppys-style.com/2012/11/19/off-to-join-the-circus/ - I'm a bit of a Fryeaholic



Thank you!  So helpful...off to check out your link!


----------



## glamourgirlpink

My first pair of Fryes (I actually tried a few before settling on these...I almost went with the Shirley OTK in dark brown but they were too hard to get off and on...these are perfect).  Veronica Slouch in black tumbled:


----------



## yyz

glamourgirlpink said:


> My first pair of Fryes (I actually tried a few before settling on these...I almost went with the Shirley OTK in dark brown but they were too hard to get off and on...these are perfect).  Veronica Slouch in black tumbled:



* THEY LK AWESME!
You Know the funny thing was My first pair was my Veronica Slouches about 5 years ago! 
Well Back in the late 70's when I was in High School I actually got my first pair of FRYES.... They Campus 14's in Banana! and I think Back then they cost around $20.00! 
My have times Changed!
And you see What Happened to me! 
Just remember FRYE's Tend to Multiple Like Wabbits!:sunnies*


----------



## glamourgirlpink

^^^
I totally looked at and loved the Campus boots in the blazer brown!  The banana are super cool too...if only they were still $20!  Oh and I went ahead and got the Jane Tall Cuff so will post pics as soon as they get here!  Super excited!


----------



## yyz

glamourgirlpink said:


> ^^^
> I totally looked at and loved the Campus boots in the blazer brown!  The banana are super cool too...if only they were still $20!  Oh and I went ahead and got the Jane Tall Cuff so will post pics as soon as they get here!  Super excited!



*WOO HOO!
So Which Color did you get the Jane Tall Cuff in????
See i told you they are Just like Wabbits!*


----------



## In2themystik2

Just got my tall Carmen harness boots in the mail in grey and I LOVE them!  They fit perfectly and are very comfortable.  They are overall in good shape, but do look like they need a new heal/heal tap - the rubber part and hopefully a sole guard if they aren't too worn for it.  They are worn down right at the back of each heal, just about down to the leather sole, but otherwise not too bad, so hopefully a shoe repair shop can fix it properly.

Totally love them though! 

Also, I did keep the Mimi scrunch boots in black and they are very nice too.  Pretty comfortable for a 4 inch heal, but if I were walking a lot all day or making a day of it at the mall or something, the balls of my feet would start hurting a bit because of the height. not so bad that I had to take them off though.  Fortunately there is some rubber and stretch to the soles and platform, so that helps.  Wore them to work on Wednesday and again with a black skirt for thanksgiving.  

I will have to try and take some pictures to share sometime soon!


----------



## In2themystik2

glamourgirlpink said:


> ^^^
> I totally looked at and loved the Campus boots in the blazer brown!  The banana are super cool too...if only they were still $20!  Oh and I went ahead and got the Jane Tall Cuff so will post pics as soon as they get here!  Super excited!



Congrats on ordering! Can't wait to see pics, as I am not ready to give up on the Jane tall cuffs and I am also interesting in checking out the Jackie tall riding boot sometime because I love that little bit of heal on them, plus I'd like something in the lighter burnished tan color....


----------



## megt10

yyz said:


> *Hi glamourgirlpink!
> 
> I have 2 pairs of the Jane Tall Cuff!
> 
> 25) Jane Tall Cuff in Burnt Red Pebbled Full Grain
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-6.html#post17717256
> 
> I also have them in Black.
> And They both are very structured Leather and are Leather Lined and will not Slouch.
> They are some of my Favorite FRYE's that I have and I wear them often!
> The only OTK FRYES That I Have that seam to Slouch are the Taylors which I have 3 Pairs... Black Brown and Violet.
> This Due to the fact that they DO NOT have the Leather linings like the Janes or the Sarah's which why I believe the Slouch like the Veronica's That I have!
> As Far as color goes, I would have to go with the Tan or if the have the Taupe!
> But Im Always trying to encourage you all to step outside the box of just wearing the basic Black or dark Brown!
> 
> *



Just went through a lot of your pics with the boots on. You really rock these boots. I love so many of the styles, I am going to have to pay more attention to Frye.


----------



## yyz

megt10 said:


> Just went through a lot of your pics with the boots on. You really rock these boots. I love so many of the styles, I am going to have to pay more attention to Frye.



*Thanks Meg! 
And You so Rock your Bal. Moto Jackets and All those CL's I have seen you Posting!
 :urock:
And if you ever have any Questions About FRYE's! *


----------



## lilackatz

Hi All, This is my first post on here. I am obsessed with getting the back zip riding boot. From what I can gather by looking on line they seem really tall & a close fit up the leg which is what I want. Does anyone have any & could by any chance show me a pic of them being worn? Also I have a major problem in that I am in the UK & Frye won't ship there & I can't find a retailer of them here. Does anyone know of a European retailer? Thanks so much. I do already have a pair of Frye Harness Boots which I have had years & absolutely love.


----------



## yyz

In2themystik2 said:


> Congrats on ordering! Can't wait to see pics, as I am not ready to give up on the Jane tall cuffs and I am also interesting in checking out the Jackie tall riding boot sometime because I love that little bit of heal on them, plus I'd like something in the lighter burnished tan color....



*Ahhhh You Know you  want the Janes! 

But I did figure out finally what the Jackie Tall Riding were Based off of! 
It Is a cross between the FRYE Sarah Inside Zip OTK Boots and the FRYE Paige Tall Riding!
Jackie:
http://www.zappos.com/frye-jackie-tall-riding-tan-burnished-antiqued-leather
Paige:
http://www.zappos.com/frye-paige-tall-riding-saddle-burnished-antique-leather
Sarah:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFdQXQFjthk

The Best Part is thou the Jackie's Have a inside Zipper wich will make them very easy to get on and off! 
The heel is about the same as the Heel on my FRYE Sarah Inside Zip OTK Boots
As is the Zipper length.
And I can Say the Sarah's are one of my Favorites and I have worn them for over 20 hours and never had sore feet from them!
So Im thinking the Jackie's could very well use that same footbed of the Sarah and the Shaft of the Paige tall Riding. 
So Over all I will be watching for these to go on sale as well! *


----------



## yyz

lilackatz said:


> Hi All, This is my first post on here. I am obsessed with getting the back zip riding boot. From what I can gather by looking on line they seem really tall & a close fit up the leg which is what I want. Does anyone have any & could by any chance show me a pic of them being worn? Also I have a major problem in that I am in the UK & Frye won't ship there & I can't find a retailer of them here. Does anyone know of a European retailer? Thanks so much. I do already have a pair of Frye Harness Boots which I have had years & absolutely love.



*Hi Lilackatz!
Which FRYE Back Zip Riding Boot are you exactly talking about and since there a several different Styles and  I don't want to give any wrong information! *


----------



## yyz

lilackatz said:


> Hi All, This is my first post on here. I am obsessed with getting the back zip riding boot. From what I can gather by looking on line they seem really tall & a close fit up the leg which is what I want. Does anyone have any & could by any chance show me a pic of them being worn? Also I have a major problem in that I am in the UK & Frye won't ship there & I can't find a retailer of them here. Does anyone know of a European retailer? Thanks so much. I do already have a pair of Frye Harness Boots which I have had years & absolutely love.



*Hi Lilackatz!
Ok What I did find for you is That Amazon.UK does Sell FRYE Boots in England!
Now the bad news is that I did not see any Back Zip Riding Boots on there website....
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_st...ence_browse-bin:363840011,p_4:Frye&sort=price

But what I was wondering can you call them and ask them if they can Bring the style that you want in from the USA Amazon Site?
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_6793...n=679380011&sort=price&ie=UTF8&qid=1338060591

I mean it is worth asking them if they can do that for you, or if they know away it could be done?
My experience with Amazon Has been Very Good and I do know they will go the extra mile to help you out! 
But I would Give that a try! 

Ok  i also Just Found these! 
http://www.javari.co.uk/Frye/s/ref=...7028031&asin=B008R6Y1U4&ref=sr_1_3&pageCode=d


*


----------



## lilackatz

yyz said:


> *Hi Lilackatz!
> Which FRYE Back Zip Riding Boot are you exactly talking about and since there a several different Styles and  I don't want to give any wrong information! *



hi Thanks for your help. The style I am looking for is 77635 on the Frye site.


----------



## In2themystik2

yyz said:


> *Ahhhh You Know you  want the Janes!
> 
> But I did figure out finally what the Jackie Tall Riding were Based off of!
> It Is a cross between the FRYE Sarah Inside Zip OTK Boots and the FRYE Paige Tall Riding!
> Jackie:
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-jackie-tall-riding-tan-burnished-antiqued-leather
> Paige:
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-paige-tall-riding-saddle-burnished-antique-leather
> Sarah:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFdQXQFjthk
> 
> The Best Part is thou the Jackie's Have a inside Zipper wich will make them very easy to get on and off!
> The heel is about the same as the Heel on my FRYE Sarah Inside Zip OTK Boots
> As is the Zipper length.
> And I can Say the Sarah's are one of my Favorites and I have worn them for over 20 hours and never had sore feet from them!
> So Im thinking the Jackie's could very well use that same footbed of the Sarah and the Shaft of the Paige tall Riding.
> So Over all I will be watching for these to go on sale as well! *



Haha, yeah, I tried the Jane tall cuffs last month.  They fit and seemed comfortable, but something didn't seem quite right on me.  I think the height of the shaft hit me at mid knee cap and sort of cut my legs off.  I love them though, so I might try them again if I found them on sale or gently used in e taupe or tan.  I love them, I just don't know if they suite my body right! 

I am very interesting in trying the Jackie because the heal looks similar to the Jane tall cuff, but maybe the height would be better.  Although it lists the height as something like 17 inches, which is actually higher than the Jane if that's accurate.  I am waiting to see a video of them on zappos.  I had been looking at them on the frye site, but want to see a video.  Might have to try them down the road. 

I took my tall Carmen harness boots out for a test drive today and I think they are quite comfortable!  I love them!


----------



## yyz

In2themystik2 said:


> Haha, yeah, I tried the Jane tall cuffs last month.  They fit and seemed comfortable, but something didn't seem quite right on me.  I think the height of the shaft hit me at mid knee cap and sort of cut my legs off.  I love them though, so I might try them again if I found them on sale or gently used in e taupe or tan.  I love them, I just don't know if they suite my body right!
> 
> I am very interesting in trying the Jackie because the heal looks similar to the Jane tall cuff, but maybe the height would be better.  Although it lists the height as something like 17 inches, which is actually higher than the Jane if that's accurate.  I am waiting to see a video of them on zappos.  I had been looking at them on the frye site, but want to see a video.  Might have to try them down the road.
> 
> I took my tall Carmen harness boots out for a test drive today and I think they are quite comfortable!  I love them!



*Ok I just checked and Zappos is listing the Jackie's as 17" the Paige Tall as 16"
And the Jane as 19.5" 
Now I just measured my Size 11B's which should be taller than the Measurements Zappos gives since they usually use a size 7B for all of theirs
My paige's were 17" and My Jane's were 19" which I find very strange......
that a 7 could be taller than a 11?
But I do Know the Paige come up to just below my knee's and the Jane's cover them.
So yes Until some BRAVE SOUL goes and Buy's a a pair Jackie's! 
I was Just Thinking out Loud.....

I so Glad you LVE your Carmen's! 
They are some of my favorite style footbed! 
I have to different styles of Carmen's
And Over the years I think they have been worn more than any other boots I own! 
And Im Always looking to Add another Pair of Carmen's for example like the ones you just bought if I find a good deal on them! 
*


----------



## megt10

yyz said:


> *Thanks Meg!
> And You so Rock your Bal. Moto Jackets and All those CL's I have seen you Posting!
> :urock:
> And if you ever have any Questions About FRYE's! *



Thanks Matt, you are very sweet.


----------



## In2themystik2

yyz said:


> *Ok I just checked and Zappos is listing the Jackie's as 17" the Paige Tall as 16"
> And the Jane as 19.5"
> Now I just measured my Size 11B's which should be taller than the Measurements Zappos gives since they usually use a size 7B for all of theirs
> My paige's were 17" and My Jane's were 19" which I find very strange......
> that a 7 could be taller than a 11?
> But I do Know the Paige come up to just below my knee's and the Jane's cover them.
> So yes Until some BRAVE SOUL goes and Buy's a a pair Jackie's!
> I was Just Thinking out Loud.....
> 
> I so Glad you LVE your Carmen's!
> They are some of my favorite style footbed!
> I have to different styles of Carmen's
> And Over the years I think they have been worn more than any other boots I own!
> And Im Always looking to Add another Pair of Carmen's for example like the ones you just bought if I find a good deal on them!
> *



I have noticed inconsistencies at times with boot measurements in general - like different measurements listed on different sites.  It's really so hard to know until you try and I just wish there were a store around here that sold all of the frye boots for me to try!    I don't mind buying and returning, but it would be less hassle to just try on first!  

I have quite a few boots, but not nearly as many as you!  I looked at many of your photos and you have quite a collection!  Very nice! 

I now have a pair of old gringo sora boots I splurged on in the spring, sorel crazy cable wedge, a couple pairs of Nine West boots, a Matisse pair of riding boots, Born healed boots, a harness boot replica from target a few years back, and now the frye Mimi scrunch in black, and the Carmen harness.  Some other random boots too, but those are my top boots.  

My taste has gotten more expensive over the last year... Lol.  There is just something wonderful about quality made leather boots!  The fake leather just doesn't seem the same once you have had quality.  People joke about all of my boots, and now I am getting beyond the point of just practicality and having one that goes with different outfits and colors and such, but I just love them and build my outfits around them!  I just wish I could wear skinny jeans to work every day and not just Fridays because I lose out on a lot of outfits!

I know... First world problems! :giggles:

I have gone off topic, but I am interested in eventually getting a pair of short Carmen harness boots, maybe one of the riding boots like the Jackie or something.  So many options!


----------



## lilackatz

yyz said:


> *Hi Lilackatz!
> Ok What I did find for you is That Amazon.UK does Sell FRYE Boots in England!
> Now the bad news is that I did not see any Back Zip Riding Boots on there website....
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=sr_st...ence_browse-bin:363840011,p_4:Frye&sort=price
> 
> But what I was wondering can you call them and ask them if they can Bring the style that you want in from the USA Amazon Site?
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=lp_6793...n=679380011&sort=price&ie=UTF8&qid=1338060591
> 
> I mean it is worth asking them if they can do that for you, or if they know away it could be done?
> My experience with Amazon Has been Very Good and I do know they will go the extra mile to help you out!
> But I would Give that a try!
> 
> Ok  i also Just Found these!
> http://www.javari.co.uk/Frye/s/ref=...7028031&asin=B008R6Y1U4&ref=sr_1_3&pageCode=d
> 
> 
> *




I,ve been looking at the links you sent me (thanks) was just wondering which of the riding boots come closest to the knee and fit the snuggest around the top? I have quite thin legs and don't like them gaping around the top.


----------



## dragonette

Carmen Harness Short boots with me in Bangkok!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Couldn't pass up the Nordies Frye Jillian sale today...will post some pics when they come...what are the chances they will actually fit ok though?


----------



## RoseNBloom

Anyone bought the jet riding boots in plum? If so, please post pics on how you wear it and with what color jeans, dress, etc. TIA.


----------



## gmo

RoseNBloom said:


> Anyone bought the jet riding boots in plum? If so, please post pics on how you wear it and with what color jeans, dress, etc. TIA.



They're gorgeous. I don't own them, but there's a picture of them on a model at Neiman Marcus' site.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Frye-Jet-Riding-Boot/prod152080140/


----------



## RoseNBloom

gmo said:


> They're gorgeous. I don't own them, but there's a picture of them on a model at Neiman Marcus' site.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Frye-Jet-Riding-Boot/prod152080140/



Saw those pics from NM website. Thanks a bunch. Just wondering though how else to style them before I fork over 500 bucks on it from the Frye website since NM is out of stock on my size. Any ideas are appreciated.

I totally agree that they are gorgeous boots! Looks comfy too.


----------



## gmo

RoseNBloom said:


> Saw those pics from NM website. Thanks a bunch. Just wondering though how else to style them before I fork over 500 bucks on it from the Frye website since NM is out of stock on my size. Any ideas are appreciated.
> 
> I totally agree that they are gorgeous boots! Looks comfy too.



Ahh, makes sense. I would probably style them similarly to that model, though. Jeans or leggings with sweaters or blazers. That's how I style my Frye riding boots (I have the Dorado riding). I think that the color of these is totally unique but could work with a lot of things.


----------



## scorp116

dragonette said:


> Carmen Harness Short boots with me in Bangkok!
> 
> View attachment 1959617
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959618



Super cute, dragonette!  Since you've worn them on your vacation, would you say they're comfortable?  The stock photos of the Carmen harness boots never caught my eye, but seeing your pics of them in action is changing my mind!



> Anyone bought the jet riding boots in plum? If so, please post pics on how you wear it and with what color jeans, dress, etc. TIA.


I've never seen this style before, but I really like them.


----------



## lilackatz

Please can someone help? I am so confused! I am in the UK so can't easily find a store where I can actually see the boots & try them on. I am looking for a flat black riding boot that comes as high up the leg as possible & is also quite narrow. I have quite thin legs & I don't like them gaping at the top. There is a zip back riding boot on the Frye site but I can't find it anywhere, they haven't replied to me & they don't ship to the UK. I'm stuck!!!!


----------



## mary5sok

Here's my Jackie Tall yesterday....purchased at Nordstroms


----------



## mary5sok

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I've been wanting a pair of Paige for a few yrs now.  I came across the heel ones. Which looks better?



The heeled Paiges are the Jackie Tall... I just purchased them   I love them so much.  They're too comfortable to take off!


----------



## SSShayne

i need a close up of them!!


----------



## In2themystik2

mary5sok said:


> Here's my Jackie Tall yesterday....purchased at Nordstroms



Hey!  We were just talking about the Jackie riding boots the other day!  I want to see a zappos video of them!  Take more pictures if you can!  

How tall are you, if you don't mind? It looks like they come up to just about your knee?   Thanks for your input!


----------



## dragonette

scorp116 said:
			
		

> Super cute, dragonette!  Since you've worn them on your vacation, would you say they're comfortable?  The stock photos of the Carmen harness boots never caught my eye, but seeing your pics of them in action is changing my mind!
> 
> I've never seen this style before, but I really like them.



They are super comfy! I wore the black ones in Paris and the grey ones in Bangkok and both have been awesome! I don't think I need to explore any other ankle/mid calf boots anymore. I'll just stick to this style in different leathers! All I need now are tall wedge boots that fit my 11 inch calves to go under my jeans.


----------



## dragonette

Worn with my fave silk dress for dinner!


----------



## RoseNBloom

gmo said:


> Ahh, makes sense. I would probably style them similarly to that model, though. Jeans or leggings with sweaters or blazers. That's how I style my Frye riding boots (I have the Dorado riding). I think that the color of these is totally unique but could work with a lot of things.



Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## In2themystik2

dragonette said:


> Worn with my fave silk dress for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963563



Very nice! I love your dress!  I just got the tall version of the Carmen harness in the same color as yours and they are SO comfy!  I love them!  I am just trying to find more ways to wear them to work since I can't wear jeans except on Fridays.  They look good with my skinny jeans, but I wore them with tights and a skirt today.  I have so many nice boots and I build outfits around them, but it limits me a bit not being able to wear skinny jeans at work!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My new Melissa's in Bordeaux. Thoughts?


----------



## In2themystik2

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Melissa's in Bordeaux. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964646



Snazzy!  They look good on you and look like they have a nice close fit without being tight.  The color is unique too, not something you see everyday.  I like classic boots, but I also like to have boots that are a bit different and not seen everyday.  Well done!


----------



## SSShayne

I love the Melissa Button - those are my dream boots.  I tried them on at Nordstroms in the city......and couldnt believe how nice they were!  The bordeaux looked more wine in person than red.  I also love the cognac color......


----------



## Dukeprincess

In2themystik2 said:


> Snazzy!  They look good on you and look like they have a nice close fit without being tight.  The color is unique too, not something you see everyday.  I like classic boots, but I also like to have boots that are a bit different and not seen everyday.  Well done!



Thanks!  I like them and I think they're pretty versatile.  I already have brown Frye's so I wanted to try something a bit different. 



SSShayne said:


> I love the Melissa Button - those are my dream boots.  I tried them on at Nordstroms in the city......and couldnt believe how nice they were!  The bordeaux looked more wine in person than red.  I also love the cognac color......



You're right.  They are definitely more wine in person.  It's the lighting/flash making them seem so red.


----------



## gmo

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Melissa's in Bordeaux. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964646



I love the bordeaux color!


----------



## dragonette

In2themystik2 said:


> Very nice! I love your dress!  I just got the tall version of the Carmen harness in the same color as yours and they are SO comfy!  I love them!  I am just trying to find more ways to wear them to work since I can't wear jeans except on Fridays.  They look good with my skinny jeans, but I wore them with tights and a skirt today.  I have so many nice boots and I build outfits around them, but it limits me a bit not being able to wear skinny jeans at work!



Thank you! Oh I'm curious to try the tall Carmens! I suspect they won't work so well with my skinny legs, but I want to try them some day anyway!

I think tights and skirt are awesome! You can also do tights and dresses! Or skinny pants?


----------



## Dukeprincess

gmo said:


> I love the bordeaux color!


----------



## scorp116

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Melissa's in Bordeaux. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1964647
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964646



They look great on you!

I have a pair of these exact boots and I love them.  I usually stick with the usual brown and black boots, but these are suprisingly versatile and give me a little pop of color that's not too over the top.

Enjoy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

scorp116 said:


> They look great on you!
> 
> I have a pair of these exact boots and I love them.  I usually stick with the usual brown and black boots, but these are suprisingly versatile and give me a little pop of color that's not too over the top.
> 
> Enjoy!



Oh wonderful, I am glad to know they are surprisingly versatile.  Thanks for the intel!


----------



## SSShayne

I also love the Melissa Button short..........


----------



## mary5sok

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Melissa's in Bordeaux. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964646



I love the color!  I want these boots but they didn't have this color in the store.  It's different but the red wine color is gorgeous & in this fall.


----------



## mary5sok

Does anyone have the Vera or Veronica boots in black? Short or tall....pics please.  Also what is the average size calves?  I'm noticing most boots have a shaft circumference of 13" :/. My calves are already 13" lol. That won't work.


----------



## In2themystik2

mary5sok said:


> Does anyone have the Vera or Veronica boots in black? Short or tall....pics please.  Also what is the average size calves?  I'm noticing most boots have a shaft circumference of 13" :/. My calves are already 13" lol. That won't work.



Hmm, 13 seems a bit small for average calf size on boots, though I guess that depends on the height you are looking at.  Shorter boots have smaller calf circumferences since they hit at a smaller part of the leg.  It seems to me, looking at boots that are around 14-16 inches in height, they seem to have an average circumference of maybe 15 inches, give or take?  Some that go up higher, closer to the knee, seem to be around 15-16, at least the ones I was just eye balling! 

My calves are about 15 inches at the widest part, maybe a hair under, and my calves are probably above average in size, but I'm still within range that most boots I try on seem to fit my calves.  I have lost weight over the last year, so this was not always the case for me and boot shopping used to be much more frustrating!    maybe that's why I am now so boot crazy! 

I hope this helps, but I am sort of just going on my experience and what a lot of the boot measurements seem to list, particularly frye.  I have also found though, that some times the measurements listed aren't totally accurate and it's sometimes best to just try on!


----------



## In2themystik2

dragonette said:


> Thank you! Oh I'm curious to try the tall Carmens! I suspect they won't work so well with my skinny legs, but I want to try them some day anyway!
> 
> I think tights and skirt are awesome! You can also do tights and dresses! Or skinny pants?



They are a bit baggier in the calf, my calves are about 15 inches and they fit over skinny jeans perfectly with a little room to spare to give a slightly slouchy look without drooping too much.


----------



## yyz

*Hi All! 

Since I see the Question of Calf Sizing is coming up quite a bit. 
I thought I would repost something I posted about a year ago about that subject.
Most of the times Zappos uses a 7 as the boot they take there measurements from.
This is very typical for Amazon and most others as well.

But as a rule of thumb on FRYE Boots the calf size increases 1/8" per 1/2 size.
Example of this is:

5B------14"
5.5B----14 1/8"
6B------14 1/4"
6.5B----14 3/8" 
7B------14 1/2"
7.5B----14 5/8"
8B------14 3/4"
8.5B----14 7/8"
9B------15"
9.5B----15 1/8"
10B-----15 1/4"
11B-----15 1/2"

I Hope this helps you all out! *


----------



## yyz

Dukeprincess said:


> My new Melissa's in Bordeaux. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 1964647
> 
> 
> View attachment 1964646



*Hi Dukeprincess!
I totally LVE the Melissa's in Bordeaux!
Like I have been saying Im So Glad to see more and more of you trying the other colors other than Black and Dark Brown!
i think the more you wear them the more i think you will find that the  Bordeaux will just about go with just about anything! *


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Worn with my fave silk dress for dinner!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963561
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1963563



*Hi Dagonette! 
I have bee so meaning to tell that you look so AWESME wearing those FRYE Carmen's!
Carmen's are some of my most favorite and some of the most Comfy FRYE's I own!

*


----------



## In2themystik2

Ooh, I want these!  The Vera disc short boots!  I love the vintage look of these and love the little heal on these more than the flatter healed Jenna disc boots!  I need to win the lottery! 

http://www.zappos.com/frye-vera-disc-short-cognac-stone-antiqued


----------



## dragonette

In2themystik2 said:


> They are a bit baggier in the calf, my calves are about 15 inches and they fit over skinny jeans perfectly with a little room to spare to give a slightly slouchy look without drooping too much.





yyz said:


> *Hi All!
> 
> Since I see the Question of Calf Sizing is coming up quite a bit.
> I thought I would repost something I posted about a year ago about that subject.
> Most of the times Zappos uses a 7 as the boot they take there measurements from.
> This is very typical for Amazon and most others as well.
> 
> But as a rule of thumb on FRYE Boots the calf size increases 1/8" per 1/2 size.
> Example of this is:
> 
> 5B------14"
> 5.5B----14 1/8"
> 6B------14 1/4"
> 6.5B----14 3/8"
> 7B------14 1/2"
> 7.5B----14 5/8"
> 8B------14 3/4"
> 8.5B----14 7/8"
> 9B------15"
> 9.5B----15 1/8"
> 10B-----15 1/4"
> 11B-----15 1/2"
> 
> I Hope this helps you all out! *



Thank you both for the input! I have chicken legs at 11 inches in the calves, so I think the tall Carmens will overwhelm me! But I will def try them on... Maybe from Zappos!



yyz said:


> *Hi Dagonette!
> I have bee so meaning to tell that you look so AWESME wearing those FRYE Carmen's!
> Carmen's are some of my most favorite and some of the most Comfy FRYE's I own!
> 
> *



Thank you so much, Matt! The short Carmens are my absolute faves... I think I can live in them forever! Someone is getting me the red ones for Christmas... 



In2themystik2 said:


> Ooh, I want these!  The Vera disc short boots!  I love the vintage look of these and love the little heal on these more than the flatter healed Jenna disc boots!  I need to win the lottery!
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-vera-disc-short-cognac-stone-antiqued



I considered the Vera, until I realised the Carmens actually have a higher heel even though they look shorter! Carmens are 2.5 inches, and Vera is 2 inches! Also the Vera's are cut more generously than the Carmens. I'm the smallest size 5.5 in Carmens so I think Vera will be tricky for me. But I'm still curious to try them one day too, in the plain leather!


----------



## Balvert

mary5sok said:


> Does anyone have the Vera or Veronica boots in black? Short or tall....pics please.  Also what is the average size calves?  I'm noticing most boots have a shaft circumference of 13" :/. My calves are already 13" lol. That won't work.



I just received my *Veronica Shortie in Black*, posting some mod shots here so you've an idea how it fits.  Mine is a 7.5 and the shaft circumstance measures approx. 13.5", it hits just below the widest part of my calve. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dukeprincess

yyz said:


> *Hi Dukeprincess!
> I totally LVE the Melissa's in Bordeaux!
> Like I have been saying Im So Glad to see more and more of you trying the other colors other than Black and Dark Brown!
> i think the more you wear them the more i think you will find that the  Bordeaux will just about go with just about anything! *



Thank you so much!   It's just so hard to gravitate away from the basics!


----------



## NurseAnn

dragonette said:


> Carmen Harness Short boots with me in Bangkok!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959617
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1959618



Your pics are making me really want to buy these boots.  The only thing keeping me from taking the plunge is fear that I will have to baby them to keep water/dirt from ruining them.  Do they stain easily or are they fine after a little water protectant?  I live in Seattle so not wearing them when it's wet out is not an option because it's always raining here.


----------



## jamella

Ok, I plunged after seeing all the beautiful pics of Carmen!

I bought these off of ebay.  The seller said, "store display/try-on shoes without box. Bottom soles are partially sanded down and bottom heels are slightly sanded down as a mark to prevent retail returns.Other than that, they are in new condition."

Have you guys seen this before where the bottom is sanded off?  Here's a pic of the bottom:







And a pic of the boots:






I LOVE them, they're SO comfy!

This is my first pair of Fryes.  How are they in the snow after being sprayed?!


----------



## In2themystik2

jamella said:


> Ok, I plunged after seeing all the beautiful pics of Carmen!
> 
> I bought these off of ebay.  The seller said, "store display/try-on shoes without box. Bottom soles are partially sanded down and bottom heels are slightly sanded down as a mark to prevent retail returns.Other than that, they are in new condition."
> 
> Have you guys seen this before where the bottom is sanded off?  Here's a pic of the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic of the boots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE them, they're SO comfy!
> 
> This is my first pair of Fryes.  How are they in the snow after being sprayed?!



Congrats on the Carmen's!  I just got the tall version used on eBay recently and love them!  Super comfy!  I don't know anything about the sanding, but I contacted frye regarding care of these boots.  They recommended not using any conditioners or sprays on the as I guess it can darken them or alter the look of this leather?  They recommended not wearing them in snow or rain anyway because of the leather sole and heal.

I plan on trying to get a spray for them anyway, something water based that boasts that it won't alter the color. I have been doing a lot of research on this recently and still haven't landed on the perfect solutions for some of my boots.  Maybe someone else here will have some other insights!


----------



## dragonette

NurseAnn said:


> Your pics are making me really want to buy these boots.  The only thing keeping me from taking the plunge is fear that I will have to baby them to keep water/dirt from ruining them.  Do they stain easily or are they fine after a little water protectant?  I live in Seattle so not wearing them when it's wet out is not an option because it's always raining here.



Hi! I think the style of Frye is they are meant to look beat-up. So I don't baby them at all. When the boots arrived brand new, there are intentional scuffs and scratches on them as part of the design.

I was caught in a monsoon rain in Bangkok while wearing them and they got pretty wet, ie huge wet patch right in the middle of each boot where rain was dripping directly on them. We got to a mall and to my surprise, I looked at my boots after 5-10 mins and they were completely dry.

I intended to spray them with Collonil but I never did... It looks like I don't have to!


----------



## dragonette

ps. I won't be spraying them but I will take them to be rubber-soled before I wear them in US winter. Both black ones and grey ones!

The black ones already come with a thin rubber sole over the leather sole, but I feel it can be thicker, so I will add on at cobbler's.


----------



## SSShayne

Those are some cute cute boots!  Good score!! What did you pay for them on Ebay?


----------



## SSShayne

Dang - if they were 8.5 Id buy them.....


----------



## Cherry44




----------



## gmo

Cherry44 said:


> View attachment 1971101



Love your Dorado packers! Would you say they're true to size? I've been eying these for a while!


----------



## Cherry44

gmo said:


> Love your Dorado packers! Would you say they're true to size? I've been eying these for a while!



Thanks! Seems true to size, may be slightly half size smaller. I bought these on sale, paid around, 120USD. Lucky me


----------



## SSShayne

gmo said:


> I've used them 3 times. The first time I was just asking for black, so I didn't send a swatch. The other 2 times I was asking for different shades of cognac, so I sent swatches. I forgot to mention that you may also need to pay out of your own pocket to ship the boots to them. They've recently redesigned their site and changed policies, so I'm not certain that this is still the case, though.



THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! for recommending Myshoehospital.com!!  I just got my Campus 14L boots back, and they look FANTASTIC!  

They went from bright banana.......to rich blazer brown.  I will get so much more wear out of them now.  While I love the banana, i felt like a fireman, or like i was wearing yellow rain boots......just a bit too bright for my taste.  Theyve sat in my closet for most of the 3 + years or so that Ive had them...  

Just curious if you put anything on them to protect them from the weather?  Or are they ready to go?  THere was no instructions or anything with them.


----------



## gmo

SSShayne said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! for recommending Myshoehospital.com!!  I just got my Campus 14L boots back, and they look FANTASTIC!
> 
> They went from bright banana.......to rich blazer brown.  I will get so much more wear out of them now.  While I love the banana, i felt like a fireman, or like i was wearing yellow rain boots......just a bit too bright for my taste.  Theyve sat in my closet for most of the 3 + years or so that Ive had them...
> 
> Just curious if you put anything on them to protect them from the weather?  Or are they ready to go?  THere was no instructions or anything with them.



I'm so glad to hear that it worked out well! I have never put anything on my boots dyed by them, but I generally use a beeswax/lanolin based wax on my boots to protect them. I'd go ahead and do it to my dyed boots if I were anticipating wearing them in wet weather.


----------



## SSShayne

Thanks!  Will do that!  Yippee!  Its like having brand new boots!


----------



## b64199

Hey everyone, hoping that Veronica owners can help me out with something. I bought a pair in an 8.5 not long ago, and after a few trials with blisters, they are great! The only thing is, they are pretty roomy and the heels do slip a bit when I walk. That said, they are pretty comfortable. When I bought these, I tried on an 8 and could barely get the widest part of my foot past the ankle part. When I took home the 8.5, I figured out that the ankle strap actually can help tighten or loosen the boots, and I didn't try that when I tried on the smaller size. 

My question is, have you found the shoe part of the boot to stretch over time to mold to your foot? Do you think the roominess of my boots will be a problem, or maybe I'm wearing a half size too large? It's kind of a trek to go out to the store to try on the smaller size again, so I was hoping some other Veronica owners would have some advice. The boots I have are pretty comfortable and I like them so much I might buy another pair in the shortie version, but was hoping to do it online. Is this roominess and little bit of slipping normal? I'm used to having shoes that fit snugly, so this is new to me.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## chessmont

Well, I have found that western style boots slip a bit in the heel it is normal.  I do not know if this is called for in Veronica, though my 2 pair do slip a bit.  I am used to it because I wear a lot of Western boots.  I wear a size 10 and I have to use a long (boot) shoehorn to get the boots on, then they feel fine when on.  No way I can get them on without a shoehorn.  If the smaller size feels good but you cannot get into it maybe you need a shoehorn.  Maybe the smaller size will work once you "wedge" them on.  Mine feel so perfect when on, yet I need the help to get them on.  Just some thoughts.  FYI they are easy to pull off , that is so weird to me.


----------



## b64199

^Thank you! I actually made the trek out to try on the smaller pair. 

So, I guess my contribution to this thread is, if you think your Veronicas are a little loose, try on the smaller size and be sure to unbuckle the ankle strap


----------



## LeeLee1098

Height 5&#146;'-2"
Clothing size: 4
Shoe size is 6
I have a normal to wide foot
My calves are 13-14" 
These are the Melissa button back zip in grey.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Height 5&#146;'-2"
> Clothing size: 4
> Shoe size is 6
> I have a normal to wide foot
> My calves are 13-14"
> These are the Melissa button back zip in grey.



You have the prettiest smile! Great boots also!


----------



## dragonette

Guys and girls! Those of you who have the Jane 14L (stitch or without... ), how soft is the shaft? Is it slouchable? Can I force it to slouch? LOL

I suspect it may be big around my calves but I want to make it work.


----------



## dragonette

LeeLee1098 said:


> Height 5'-2"
> Clothing size: 4
> Shoe size is 6
> I have a normal to wide foot
> My calves are 13-14"
> These are the Melissa button back zip in grey.



Beautiful mod shots!


----------



## yyz

LeeLee1098 said:


> Height 5'-2"
> Clothing size: 4
> Shoe size is 6
> I have a normal to wide foot
> My calves are 13-14"
> These are the Melissa button back zip in grey.



*Hi LeeLee1098! 
Thank You for you're Modeling Shots and Information! 
It is so very Helpful to every one here! 
Those FRYE's LK AWESME!
And You Most certainly do have a Beautiful Smile! 
*


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Guys and girls! Those of you who have the Jane 14L (stitch or without... ), how soft is the shaft? Is it slouchable? Can I force it to slouch? LOL
> 
> I suspect it may be big around my calves but I want to make it work.



*Hi Dragonette! 

My Janes 14L are the Redwood with the Stitch and they are very flexible in the Shaft but what you have to remember they have a full leather lining in them. 
Unlike say the Veronica Slouches.
Mine will Slouch but then again mine are some of my older pairs of FRYE's that I have had for almost 5 years and they have gotten lots of wear time!
The Best Part is they keep looking better all the time! 
Well A picture is worth a thousand words as I say! 
I Hope this is what you are hoping they will do! 


I think they would be a perfect boot for you The Redwood color is such a Beautiful color!*


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Hi Dragonette!
> 
> My Janes 14L are the Redwood with the Stitch and they are very flexible in the Shaft but what you have to remember they have a full leather lining in them.
> Unlike say the Veronica Slouches.
> Mine will Slouch but then again mine are some of my older pairs of FRYE's that I have had for almost 5 years and they have gotten lots of wear time!
> The Best Part is they keep looking better all the time!
> Well A picture is worth a thousand words as I say!
> I Hope this is what you are hoping they will do!
> View attachment 1979424
> 
> I think they would be a perfect boot for you The Redwood color is such a Beautiful color!*



Matt!! You are AWESOME. That is exactly what I want to do! I want to get the Plum ones! Thank you so soooo much! You rock!


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Matt!! You are AWESOME. That is exactly what I want to do! I want to get the Plum ones! Thank you so soooo much! You rock!


 
*Ooooooo Dragonette! 
I just LKED at those in Plum! 
And I So LVE The Color! 
This what i so LVE About this thread Everyone really does Help each other out here! 
Can't wait to see you posting Some Totally Rockin pictures of them! *


----------



## lorpunky

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> Height 5&#146;'-2"
> Clothing size: 4
> Shoe size is 6
> I have a normal to wide foot
> My calves are 13-14"
> These are the Melissa button back zip in grey.



OMG thank you for posting this. I've been listing after these boots but have not pulled the trigger. Not to mention you are my exact stats. Now I was sold on black but the grey looks awesome too.


----------



## just1morebag

Height 5'10
wght 135
sz 7-8
calves 14-15
shoe sz 9
wide foot
AGE,,?? 50 this month!!!!,,,, lol thought i would just include that for anyone thinking they can't sport the killer tough boot look just cause they're not 20 something anymore

These are my blk frye carmen conch boots,,, got em acouple of years ago, not sure of the exact name but they zip up the inside and fit me calves alittle loosely,, i would say they are quite generous,,, but very comfy on the foot and the leather is to die for!!!!


----------



## yyz

just1morebag said:


> Height 5'10
> wght 135
> sz 7-8
> calves 14-15
> shoe sz 9
> wide foot
> AGE,,?? 50 this month!!!!,,,, lol thought i would just include that for anyone thinking they can't sport the killer tough boot look just cause they're not 20 something anymore
> 
> These are my blk frye carmen conch boots,,, got em acouple of years ago, not sure of the exact name but they zip up the inside and fit me calves alittle loosely,, i would say they are quite generous,,, but very comfy on the foot and the leather is to die for!!!!



*Hi Just1morebag! 
You LK  AWESME! 
And Thank You so much for posting all of your information here!
As Far As 50 goes I just turned 51 yesterday so I Totally Agree! 
One's Worst Critic Is one's Self! 
And Yes we Still Can totally ROCK the same as we did during the 80's
And You Truly ROCK those FRYE CARMEN MULTI RING!:urock: 
I actually Have those exact same boot posted here in Gray!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...d-post-your-pictures-640752.html#post17113018
They are some of my Favorites as well!*


----------



## SSShayne

Another over 50 over here - and still rockin' my fryes!  

Those Carmen Conch boots are SO AWESOME!!  Love them!


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Ooooooo Dragonette!
> I just LKED at those in Plum!
> And I So LVE The Color!
> This what i so LVE About this thread Everyone really does Help each other out here!
> Can't wait to see you posting Some Totally Rockin pictures of them! *



Yes Matt, everyone here is truly helpful! Frye lovers are awesome people!

I hope I end up getting them. I want them to match with a bag, but the SA for the bag is not replying me! Getting anxious...


----------



## dragonette

just1morebag said:


> Height 5'10
> wght 135
> sz 7-8
> calves 14-15
> shoe sz 9
> wide foot
> AGE,,?? 50 this month!!!!,,,, lol thought i would just include that for anyone thinking they can't sport the killer tough boot look just cause they're not 20 something anymore
> 
> These are my blk frye carmen conch boots,,, got em acouple of years ago, not sure of the exact name but they zip up the inside and fit me calves alittle loosely,, i would say they are quite generous,,, but very comfy on the foot and the leather is to die for!!!!



Always love your peektures! You always know how to rock it! Carmens are my faves... I've not noticed this style before. It looks great on you!


----------



## just1morebag

yyz said:


> *Hi Just1morebag!
> You LK  AWESME!
> And Thank You so much for posting all of your information here!
> As Far As 50 goes I just turned 51 yesterday so I Totally Agree!
> One's Worst Critic Is one's Self!
> And Yes we Still Can totally ROCK the same as we did during the 80's
> And You Truly ROCK those FRYE CARMEN MULTI RING!:urock:
> I actually Have those exact same boot posted here in Gray!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...d-post-your-pictures-640752.html#post17113018
> They are some of my Favorites as well!*



Thanx yyz!!! I'm in good company sounds like!! & happy bday,, mines today, but they just aren't as fun as they used to be!! but I'm very blessed and thankful to have health and happiness!!! I'm glad you knew the name of these boots,, i had no idea,,, i love them in gray, would love to find a pair of those!!!


----------



## just1morebag

dragonette said:


> Always love your peektures! You always know how to rock it! Carmens are my faves... I've not noticed this style before. It looks great on you!



Thanx dragonette!!! your the ROCKIN IT QUEEN!!!! i love seeing your stuff, it always inspires me!! keep on bringin it,,, i love it!!


----------



## LeeLee1098

lorpunky said:
			
		

> OMG thank you for posting this. I've been listing after these boots but have not pulled the trigger. Not to mention you are my exact stats. Now I was sold on black but the grey looks awesome too.



You are welcome! I really love the grey. I love that there's a little bit of taupe to it so I can wear them with black and brown stuff. 




			
				yyz said:
			
		

> Hi LeeLee1098!
> Thank You for you're Modeling Shots and Information!
> It is so very Helpful to every one here!
> Those FRYE's LK AWESME!
> And You Most certainly do have a Beautiful Smile!



My pleasure and thanks!




			
				dragonette said:
			
		

> Beautiful mod shots!






			
				Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> You have the prettiest smile! Great boots also!



Very sweet - thank you both!


----------



## Selyn

Im just wondering if anyone owns a veronica shortie in distressed? Im hesitatant to order it as i dont want to be shocked on how distressed they are. If anyone has any pics i would really appreciate it.  TIA


----------



## SSShayne

I saw a pic on their facebook page of the veronica shortie distressed.  I like them, but not for everyones tastes for sure


----------



## pinkfeet

Are they the dark dark Brown distressed? I like those.. I have some Vera slouch distressed but its the dark brown ( but lighter than the Veronica shorties I've seen ) and its too distressed. For me. It seems to limit what I wear them with. 

I still wear them but wish they weren't so much or were a deeper brown do it looked better. Kwim ?

I'm going to see how much it is to dye them. 
Good luck! The shorties are cute. I'm trying to get a good price on the real light tan ones.


----------



## SSShayne

pinkfeet said:


> Are they the dark dark Brown distressed? I like those.. I have some Vera slouch distressed but its the dark brown ( but lighter than the Veronica shorties I've seen ) and its too distressed. For me. It seems to limit what I wear them with.
> 
> I still wear them but wish they weren't so much or were a deeper brown do it looked better. Kwim ?
> 
> I'm going to see how much it is to dye them.
> Good luck! The shorties are cute. I'm trying to get a good price on the real light tan ones.



I just had my Campus 14L  s dyed by myshoehospital.com.  THey came out beautiful - highly recommend....


----------



## brokeshopper

http://g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/ima...3/_6843923.jpg

I just got the Frye Melissa Buttons in Cognac! For $150!!
I bought them at the ShoeBox in NYC. They're having a sale for extra 30% off


----------



## yyz

*Well, I finally made my first FRYE Purchase of this Season! 
Hopefully I will have them in few Days! 
They are a pair of FRYE Heidi Buckle Boots In Teal!
Which are like these here! 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-heidi-buckle-boot/3007615
*


----------



## pinkfeet

SSShayne said:


> I just had my Campus 14L  s dyed by myshoehospital.com.  THey came out beautiful - highly recommend....



thanks for the info!! I will check them out, still debating if I should or not. I'll keep wearing them this year and see but I am leaning towards making them a dark chocolate brown if I can!


----------



## tehkatt

Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my Veronica Slouch story and pictures. I bought a pair in 14R? Burnt Red last year because it was cheap but I didnt like the color. They sat around for a year and got kind of dirty in the hallway so the other day i decided to clean it with leather oil. As soon as i put the oil on, I discovered the leather turned a beautiful burgundy!! I was so shocked and excited so I ended up oiling up the entire boot and now my formally not very wearable red boots are a deep, luscious, gorgeous dark dark burgundy. The change is so drastic my husband thought I bough a new pair of boots! So if you guys are interested in home dying boots, try a leather oil to darken the leather. I also tried it on a pair of Veronica Slouch 8R in Sand and it turned to a lovely chocolate brown. I used Obenauf's Leather Oil which darkens most leathers; usually a pain in the butt but a great bonus here! The shoes also stretched soooo well with the oil so now my formerly squished toes are comfortable and happy.


----------



## gmo

tehkatt said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my Veronica Slouch story and pictures. I bought a pair in 14R? Burnt Red last year because it was cheap but I didnt like the color. They sat around for a year and got kind of dirty in the hallway so the other day i decided to clean it with leather oil. As soon as i put the oil on, I discovered the leather turned a beautiful burgundy!! I was so shocked and excited so I ended up oiling up the entire boot and now my formally not very wearable red boots are a deep, luscious, gorgeous dark dark burgundy. The change is so drastic my husband thought I bough a new pair of boots! So if you guys are interested in home dying boots, try a leather oil to darken the leather. I also tried it on a pair of Veronica Slouch 8R in Sand and it turned to a lovely chocolate brown. I used Obenauf's Leather Oil which darkens most leathers; usually a pain in the butt but a great bonus here! The shoes also stretched soooo well with the oil so now my formerly squished toes are comfortable and happy.



Wow! I can't even believe those are the same boots! They look great.


----------



## mary5sok

tehkatt said:


> Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my Veronica Slouch story and pictures. I bought a pair in 14R? Burnt Red last year because it was cheap but I didnt like the color. They sat around for a year and got kind of dirty in the hallway so the other day i decided to clean it with leather oil. As soon as i put the oil on, I discovered the leather turned a beautiful burgundy!! I was so shocked and excited so I ended up oiling up the entire boot and now my formally not very wearable red boots are a deep, luscious, gorgeous dark dark burgundy. The change is so drastic my husband thought I bough a new pair of boots! So if you guys are interested in home dying boots, try a leather oil to darken the leather. I also tried it on a pair of Veronica Slouch 8R in Sand and it turned to a lovely chocolate brown. I used Obenauf's Leather Oil which darkens most leathers; usually a pain in the butt but a great bonus here! The shoes also stretched soooo well with the oil so now my formerly squished toes are comfortable and happy.


I love the dark burgundy. It's in for this season as well  Nice job!


----------



## mary5sok

yyz said:


> *Well, I finally made my first FRYE Purchase of this Season!
> Hopefully I will have them in few Days!
> They are a pair of FRYE Heidi Buckle Boots In Teal!
> Which are like these here!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-heidi-buckle-boot/3007615
> *
> 
> View attachment 1986216
> 
> View attachment 1986217


I love the boots you have in your profile picture.  What kind of boots are they?


----------



## yyz

mary5sok said:


> I love the boots you have in your profile picture.  What kind of boots are they?



*Hi Mary5sok! 
They Are FRYE Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage!
They are some of my all time Favorites! 
They are the Type of Boots you can wear all day shopping or out and about doing anything.
And your feet are never sore! 
They were from 2 years ago but you do see them from time to time on Ebay! 
They are here in this thread:

19) FRYE Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage Cuff Down
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-5.html#post17218967

20) FRYE Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage Cuff Up
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-5.html#post17218979*


----------



## dragonette

tehkatt said:
			
		

> Hey everyone! Just wanted to share my Veronica Slouch story and pictures. I bought a pair in 14R? Burnt Red last year because it was cheap but I didnt like the color. They sat around for a year and got kind of dirty in the hallway so the other day i decided to clean it with leather oil. As soon as i put the oil on, I discovered the leather turned a beautiful burgundy!! I was so shocked and excited so I ended up oiling up the entire boot and now my formally not very wearable red boots are a deep, luscious, gorgeous dark dark burgundy. The change is so drastic my husband thought I bough a new pair of boots! So if you guys are interested in home dying boots, try a leather oil to darken the leather. I also tried it on a pair of Veronica Slouch 8R in Sand and it turned to a lovely chocolate brown. I used Obenauf's Leather Oil which darkens most leathers; usually a pain in the butt but a great bonus here! The shoes also stretched soooo well with the oil so now my formerly squished toes are comfortable and happy.



The result looks beautiful! I wonder why Frye's burnt red colour looks so different on every style. Sometimes it looks brown, sometimes orange, sometimes red! In 5 days I will get to open my Christmas pressie --Carmens in burnt red. I'm hoping they will be as deep red as the stock peektures show, and not some sort of reddish tan!


----------



## dragonette

just1morebag said:
			
		

> Thanx dragonette!!! your the ROCKIN IT QUEEN!!!! i love seeing your stuff, it always inspires me!! keep on bringin it,,, i love it!!



Aww u are too kind! 

Here's a few for u, taken yesterday while sneaking in some shopping when running errands!


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:
			
		

> Well, I finally made my first FRYE Purchase of this Season!
> Hopefully I will have them in few Days!
> They are a pair of FRYE Heidi Buckle Boots In Teal!
> Which are like these here!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-heidi-buckle-boot/3007615



Teal! Can't wait to see!


----------



## dragonette

brokeshopper said:
			
		

> http://g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/ima...3/_6843923.jpg
> 
> I just got the Frye Melissa Buttons in Cognac! For $150!!
> I bought them at the ShoeBox in NYC. They're having a sale for extra 30% off



Awesome price!


----------



## justpeachy4397

dragonette said:
			
		

> Aww u are too kind!
> 
> Here's a few for u, taken yesterday while sneaking in some shopping when running errands!



Dragonette you look fab in your boots! Last night I stumbled  on an online photo of frye boots, which turned into lots of Internet research.. And 2 hours later, I had purchased 3 pairs of fryes from Bloomingdales.com. Hope they fit! I used a 20% off coupon, yay


----------



## Collie5

Does anyone here have the Frye Campus 14G boot? I'm seriously considering ordering these but have some questions. I've never owned a pair of Frye boots but have always wanted some. These are the ones that look similar to the Campus 14L but with a slightly lower heel and a rubber lug sole. I want a casual pair of boots that can be worn under regular jeans or with skinny jeans tucked in. I have foot problems and need to wear orthotic inserts. I keep hearing that Frye boots run about 1/2 size large? I'm thinking if I order my regular size, and if they run large, then there will be room enough for my insert and I won't have to order a size larger to accomodate the insert, like I usually have to do. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## greengables

I have Frye Campus 14l and they do seem to run 1/2 size large. I also have pair of 12R Frye Campus boots and they also run about 1/2 size large but more snug than the 14ls. Do not know if the 14g are the same.Probably they are.The Zappos reviews seem to agree that they run large.


----------



## Collie5

greengables said:


> I have Frye Campus 14l and they do seem to run 1/2 size large. I also have pair of 12R Frye Campus boots and they also run about 1/2 size large but more snug than the 14ls. Do not know if the 14g are the same.Probably they are.The Zappos reviews seem to agree that they run large.



Thank you very much for replying!  (I'm used to being mostly ignored and getting no replies, which is getting old and making me think I'm wasting my time and should leave.  )
 I appreciate the information. The 14G is basicly the same as the 14L but with a slightly lower heel and a rubber lug sole. Did your pair of 14L take a lot of time to break in? I've heard that sometimes they take awhile to break in and that wearing thicker socks helps make the break in time more comfortable.
I'll go ahead and order my regular size, and there should be enough extra room for my insert. I'm excited to get my first pair of Frye boots.


----------



## yyz

Collie5 said:


> Thank you very much for replying!  (I'm used to being mostly ignored and getting no replies, which is getting old and making me think I'm wasting my time and should leave.  )
> I appreciate the information. The 14G is basicly the same as the 14L but with a slightly lower heel and a rubber lug sole. Did your pair of 14L take a lot of time to break in? I've heard that sometimes they take awhile to break in and that wearing thicker socks helps make the break in time more comfortable.
> I'll go ahead and order my regular size, and there should be enough extra room for my insert. I'm excited to get my first pair of Frye boots.



*Hi Collie5!
Im so Sorry that people have treated you that way here in this Forum! 
The one thing I will say is that I can speak for this thread!
And I have alway seen that if I dont post a reply.
It seems someone will always try and get an answer to that person about the FRYE Boots! 
I think the reason this thread does a lot better at it is the fact that most ALL people regardless of how much they earn or have all Have a pair of FRYE BOOTS! 
And No matter how old they get they just seem to keep lasting!
And I can Guarantee You that No CL's or Jimmy Choo's or any other High End designer Shoes or Boots will EVER take the Abuse and last as along and be able to be worn year after year and resoled and heeled and still be in fashion for as long as FRYE's Have!
The first Pair of Frye Campus 14L's I ever got was in Banana and that was in 1977 and I think I paid $20 for them Brand New...
That was 35 years ago and they still make that pair! 
But Yes you should be just fine in getting your regular size and Yes FRYE's will stretch to form to your feet!
Like I warn everyone that comes to this post.....
Be careful as FRYE's Have a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits! 
And we would LVE for You to post Modeling Shots of them and what you like or dislike about them always post your Honest feelings in this thread! *


----------



## pinkfeet

I don't have the boots you mentioned otherwise I would of answered. Also I turn off notifications due to excessive email, also most posts in this shoe forum are for high end shoes which I don't buy. 

I don't own CL's and most likely would never pay that much for shoes so I do tend to only check in here once a week or so. I know it's awful when forums or boards are cliquey.


----------



## yyz

pinkfeet said:


> i don't have the boots you mentioned otherwise i would of answered. Also i turn off notifications due to excessive email, also most posts in this shoe forum are for high end shoes which i don't buy.
> 
> I don't own cl's and most likely would never pay that much for shoes so i do tend to only check in here once a week or so. I know it's awful when forums or boards are cliquey.



* 
And The FRYE Clique LOVES Everybody!
​*


----------



## Collie5

yyz said:


> *Hi Collie5!
> Im so Sorry that people have treated you that way here in this Forum!
> The one thing I will say is that I can speak for this thread!
> And I have alway seen that if I dont post a reply.
> It seems someone will always try and get an answer to that person about the FRYE Boots!
> I think the reason this thread does a lot better at it is the fact that most ALL people regardless of how much they earn or have all Have a pair of FRYE BOOTS!
> And No matter how old they get they just seem to keep lasting!
> And I can Guarantee You that No CL's or Jimmy Choo's or any other High End designer Shoes or Boots will EVER take the Abuse and last as along and be able to be worn year after year and resoled and heeled and still be in fashion for as long as FRYE's Have!
> The first Pair of Frye Campus 14L's I ever got was in Banana and that was in 1977 and I think I paid $20 for them Brand New...
> That was 35 years ago and they still make that pair!
> But Yes you should be just fine in getting your regular size and Yes FRYE's will stretch to form to your feet!
> Like I warn everyone that comes to this post.....
> Be careful as FRYE's Have a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits!
> And we would LVE for You to post Modeling Shots of them and what you like or dislike about them always post your Honest feelings in this thread! *



Awww...thank you so much for your wonderful post and for the information! I ordered the boots and now I can't wait to get them. I ordered them in the brown (lighter brown, not the dark brown) and in my regular size, so hopefully they will fit with the inserts in them. I know Frye has been around a long time and has a great reputation, and I think you are correct about their quality, especially compared to the high end designers you mentioned. I don't mind paying extra for quality. Again, thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Collie5

pinkfeet said:


> I don't have the boots you mentioned otherwise I would of answered. Also I turn off notifications due to excessive email, also most posts in this shoe forum are for high end shoes which I don't buy.
> 
> I don't own CL's and most likely would never pay that much for shoes so I do tend to only check in here once a week or so. I know it's awful when forums or boards are cliquey.



Thank you! Yes, I have found this board to be VERY cliquey. I did find one or two threads on other topics where a couple of people replied to me, but for the most part, I seem to be a "Thread Killer". Once I post it seems the threads shut down. 
I have some foot problems so finding comfortable shoes that are fashionable is a challenge. Also, I am not a person who works in a setting where dressy clothes and shoes are appropriate (I work in a veterinary clinic), and I'm not a dress up person anyway. The most I usually dress up is when I wear a nice suit in the dog show ring showing my dogs. I'm not sure I would pay the kind of money for the CL's etc. even if I did have occasions to wear that type of shoe. I'm way more comfortable in jeans and boots. Thank you again for your reply!


----------



## greengables

Collie5 said:


> Thank you! Yes, I have found this board to be VERY cliquey. I did find one or two threads on other topics where a couple of people replied to me, but for the most part, I seem to be a "Thread Killer". Once I post it seems the threads shut down.
> I have some foot problems so finding comfortable shoes that are fashionable is a challenge. Also, I am not a person who works in a setting where dressy clothes and shoes are appropriate (I work in a veterinary clinic), and I'm not a dress up person anyway. The most I usually dress up is when I wear a nice suit in the dog show ring showing my dogs. I'm not sure I would pay the kind of money for the CL's etc. even if I did have occasions to wear that type of shoe. I'm way more comfortable in jeans and boots. Thank you again for your reply!


Collie5 , My 14l broke in immediately. I put them on and wore them for many hours the first day with no problems at all and walked a LOT. Matter of fact I wear them almost all the time they are so comfortable. I wear thick socks with mine and the 1/2 size down fits perfectly, they might feel slightly sloppy on my feet without the thick socks but that is what I wear all winter so it is fine.
 On Zappos it looks like the 14R and 14g are the same boot so the fit should be the same as the 14l .I think you will love them!!

Dragonette, I like that  white skirt on you.It looks good with the boots too.


----------



## Collie5

greengables said:


> Collie5 , My 14l broke in immediately. I put them on and wore them for many hours the first day with no problems at all and walked a LOT. Matter of fact I wear them almost all the time they are so comfortable. I wear thick socks with mine and the 1/2 size down fits perfectly, they might feel slightly sloppy on my feet without the thick socks but that is what I wear all winter so it is fine.
> On Zappos it looks like the 14R and 14g are the same boot so the fit should be the same as the 14l .I think you will love them!!
> 
> Dragonette, I like that  white skirt on you.It looks good with the boots too.



Thank you so much for the info! I think ordering my regular size was probably the right way to go since I have to wear inserts. I'll see when they get here. I'm so excited to get them! Glad to hear your's broke in fairly quickly too.


----------



## SSShayne

I have campus 14L and Engineer 12R.....both are true to size for me.  The Engineers come with the lug sole, and they are very comfortable.  So are the Campus, but if Im in them for a long time, gotta say the lug soles are a bit more comfy


----------



## gmo

justpeachy4397 said:


> Dragonette you look fab in your boots! Last night I stumbled  on an online photo of frye boots, which turned into lots of Internet research.. And 2 hours later, I had purchased 3 pairs of fryes from Bloomingdales.com. Hope they fit! I used a 20% off coupon, yay



Congrats on your new Fryes! They're addicting. What styles did you get?


----------



## justpeachy4397

gmo said:
			
		

> Congrats on your new Fryes! They're addicting. What styles did you get?



Thanks! I got the Melissa button in black, Lindsay in a reddish brown color, and Carmen harness short in grey. I can't believe how fast they shipped-- got an email confirmation that they were out for delivery yesterday, so they should arrive any day now!


----------



## LeeLee1098

I used Christmas money and bought the Jane Stitch boots in redwood. Honestly not something I normally would have selected for myself, but my SA brought them out for me and I basically fell in love. 

I'm 5'-2", size 4, shoe size 6 with a 13.5-ish circumference.


----------



## gmo

LeeLee1098 said:


> I used Christmas money and bought the Jane Stitch boots in redwood. Honestly not something I normally would have selected for myself, but my SA brought them out for me and I basically fell in love.
> 
> I'm 5'-2", size 4, shoe size 6 with a 13.5-ish circumference.



They look great on you!


----------



## justpeachy4397

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> I used Christmas money and bought the Jane Stitch boots in redwood. Honestly not something I normally would have selected for myself, but my SA brought them out for me and I basically fell in love.
> 
> I'm 5'-2", size 4, shoe size 6 with a 13.5-ish circumference.



You look fabulous in these! Love the color, too!


----------



## yyz

LeeLee1098 said:


> I used Christmas money and bought the Jane Stitch boots in redwood. Honestly not something I normally would have selected for myself, but my SA brought them out for me and I basically fell in love.
> 
> I'm 5'-2", size 4, shoe size 6 with a 13.5-ish circumference.



*Hi LeeLee! 

You LK So AWESME!
I Have to Say The Janes in the Redwood is got to be one of my favorite color FRYE Boots!
I think they should be a Staple in any and Everyone Collection! 
They just go with just about any look! *


----------



## LeeLee1098

yyz said:
			
		

> Hi LeeLee!
> 
> You LK So AWESME!
> I Have to Say The Janes in the Redwood is got to be one of my favorite color FRYE Boots!
> I think they should be a Staple in any and Everyone Collection!
> They just go with just about any look!






			
				justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous in these! Love the color, too!






			
				gmo said:
			
		

> They look great on you!



Thanks, everyone!! My other pair are the Melissa back zip in grey, so these are an awesome second pair. Very happy!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Hi everyone, here are my Lindsays! I can't believe I had been obsessively tracking UPS.com all day, and it turns out they had been delivered this morning (my husband didn't tell me he had brought the package into the house!). 

I also ordered a pair of black melissa buttons, and did not like them. The black looked a little like rubber rain boots on my feet, and I had black shoe polish all over my hands from the leather pulls. Has that happened to anyone else?


----------



## yyz

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here are my Lindsays! I can't believe I had been obsessively tracking UPS.com all day, and it turns out they had been delivered this morning (my husband didn't tell me he had brought the package into the house!).
> 
> I also ordered a pair of black melissa buttons, and did not like them. The black looked a little like rubber rain boots on my feet, and I had black shoe polish all over my hands from the leather pulls. Has that happened to anyone else?



*Hi JustPeachy!
LVE THEM!
You Totally R:sunniesCK Those FRYE Lindsays!:urock:
As for "obsessively tracking UPS.com all day" I think we all do that also! 
As far as the Melissa Buttons I have never seen that before as far as the shoe polish goes????
What Im wondering is if someone else bought them wore them and then returned them but had scuffed them up so they polished them before they returned them?
Where did you get them from?
The one thing I have never seen in any of the 50 or so pairs of FRYE's I Have is any Color transfer of any of the Dye's to my jeans or hands...
I just think the store or someone was trying to cover something up maybe?
As Far as looking like Rain Boots...
This why I say what I have been saying.....
Black Boots can be well kind of Boring at times....
Im So glad to see you all going with the other colors this year!
Not that Black Boots are not needed also but I just think that the splash of color adds so much to all of your looks!
*


----------



## justpeachy4397

yyz said:
			
		

> Hi JustPeachy!
> LVE THEM!
> You Totally R:sunniesCK Those FRYE Lindsays!:urock:
> As for "obsessively tracking UPS.com all day" I think we all do that also!
> As far as the Melissa Buttons I have never seen that before as far as the shoe polish goes????
> What Im wondering is if someone else bought them wore them and then returned them but had scuffed them up so they polished them before they returned them?
> Where did you get them from?
> The one thing I have never seen in any of the 50 or so pairs of FRYE's I Have is any Color transfer of any of the Dye's to my jeans or hands...
> I just think the store or someone was trying to cover something up maybe?
> As Far as looking like Rain Boots...
> This why I say what I have been saying.....
> Black Boots can be well kind of Boring at times....
> Im So glad to see you all going with the other colors this year!
> Not that Black Boots are not needed also but I just think that the splash of color adds so much to all of your looks!



That's a good point, and glad to hear you've never had problems with color transfer. I bought them from Bloomingdales online, so perhaps someone had put polish on them. My hands were literally covered in black polish, and I was so disappointed!


----------



## yyz

justpeachy4397 said:


> That's a good point, and glad to hear you've never had problems with color transfer. I bought them from Bloomingdales online, so perhaps someone had put polish on them. My hands were literally covered in black polish, and I was so disappointed!



*UGH!
That is terrible! 
Did you complain to the Costumer Service?
If not you should and maybe the will at least give you Free Next Day Shipping next time or a 10% or 20% coupon code for your next purchase!  
But I'm certain now that is what happened to you.
But i would definitely call them and let them know what happened and that you were not Happy at all!
Who Knows they may give you some super silly discount on you next pair of FRYE's! *


----------



## SSShayne

love Carmen Harness shorts - post a pic when you get them!


----------



## jailnurse93

Collie5 said:


> Thank you very much for replying!  (I'm used to being mostly ignored and getting no replies, which is getting old and making me think I'm wasting my time and should leave.  )
> I appreciate the information. The 14G is basicly the same as the 14L but with a slightly lower heel and a rubber lug sole. Did your pair of 14L take a lot of time to break in? I've heard that sometimes they take awhile to break in and that wearing thicker socks helps make the break in time more comfortable.
> I'll go ahead and order my regular size, and there should be enough extra room for my insert. I'm excited to get my first pair of Frye boots.



I've been ordering my regular size and they are just perfect.  I also have weird, picky-fit feet issues and I cannot believe how comfortable these are!  Frye has got me out of my Naot clogs that I've been in for 8 years!  Like Matt said, they will multiply like rabbits--I got the Carson Lug boot and have since stalked deals like crazy and bought the Frye Cavalry in Sand, the Frye Harness 12R in Dark Brown and the Frye Chuka; which is a moccasin.  I have had zero break-in period; they were comfortable right out of the box.  Frye handbags are nice too!  I bought one on ebay and I love it.  Yeah, very addicted to Frye here....


----------



## Collie5

jailnurse93 said:


> I've been ordering my regular size and they are just perfect.  I also have weird, picky-fit feet issues and I cannot believe how comfortable these are!  Frye has got me out of my Naot clogs that I've been in for 8 years!  Like Matt said, they will multiply like rabbits--I got the Carson Lug boot and have since stalked deals like crazy and bought the Frye Cavalry in Sand, the Frye Harness 12R in Dark Brown and the Frye Chuka; which is a moccasin.  I have had zero break-in period; they were comfortable right out of the box.  Frye handbags are nice too!  I bought one on ebay and I love it.  Yeah, very addicted to Frye here....



I'm getting even more excited for them to come now! I really liked the Cavalry style also. It was between that one and the Campus, but I really liked the rubber lug sole on the Campus 14G. Thanks for the information!


----------



## chessmont

Does anyone else with high arches have trouble with slipping on many of the boot styles?  I have to use a long shoehorn to wedge my feet into the boots with some difficulty.  Then the boots fit well when on.  If I got a bigger size I would be wearing winter-thick socks all the time to make them fit.  I took them to a shoemaker to stretch but it didn';t do much good.  It's a real pain!  

This is with my Veronicas and the Engineer.  It even happened with the Logger which has laces, so I sent them back.  Didn't want another pair to have to fight my way into.   This is even with thin trouser socks.  I wear a 10 and took a 10 in the V and 9.5 in the Engineer.  It doesn't happen with the Cavalry or Campus.  Just venting, but curious as to others' experiences.


----------



## yyz

chessmont said:


> Does anyone else with high arches have trouble with slipping on many of the boot styles?  I have to use a long shoehorn to wedge my feet into the boots with some difficulty.  Then the boots fit well when on.  If I got a bigger size I would be wearing winter-thick socks all the time to make them fit.  I took them to a shoemaker to stretch but it didn';t do much good.  It's a real pain!
> 
> This is with my Veronicas and the Engineer.  It even happened with the Logger which has laces, so I sent them back.  Didn't want another pair to have to fight my way into.   This is even with thin trouser socks.  I wear a 10 and took a 10 in the V and 9.5 in the Engineer.  It doesn't happen with the Cavalry or Campus.  Just venting, but curious as to others' experiences.



*Hi Chessmont!
From what you have said I was wondering if you were to get pair of FRYE's With a side Zipper if that would help?
Unless you only want boots that are a pull on?
But I think you may find them a lot easier to get on! 

*


----------



## chessmont

yyz said:


> *Hi Chessmont!
> From what you have said I was wondering if you were to get pair of FRYE's With a side Zipper if that would help?
> Unless you only want boots that are a pull on?
> But I think you may find them a lot easier to get on!
> 
> *



I'm sure your right (good idea!) but my budget is tapped out LOL.  Can only wish now for awhile...


----------



## gmo

I was browsing completed listings on eBay (researching!) and came across these lovelies: Mint Womens Frye Equestrian Riding Boots US 6.5 asnew Black leather wide cuff.

Gorgeous! Can anyone ID the style so I can try to stalk them?

Edit: Never mind, figured it out. They're the Maxine Loop Pull On, if anyone else was curious.


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> I was browsing completed listings on eBay (researching!) and came across these lovelies: Mint Womens Frye Equestrian Riding Boots US 6.5 asnew Black leather wide cuff.
> 
> Gorgeous! Can anyone ID the style so I can try to stalk them?
> 
> Edit: Never mind, figured it out. They're the Maxine Loop Pull On, if anyone else was curious.



*Hi GMO! 
Well I hope you Stalked them and won them!!! 
So Do tell us Did you Win..... 
Oh the Suspense!!!!! *


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *Hi GMO!
> Well I hope you Stalked them and won them!!!
> So Do tell us Did you Win.....
> Oh the Suspense!!!!! *



I wish! They weren't my size so now I need to *really* stalk them. Although I did buy myself a pair of Lindsay Spur boots in the two tone brown color... but that's a different story!!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> I wish! They weren't my size so now I need to *really* stalk them. Although I did buy myself a pair of Lindsay Spur boots in the two tone brown color... but that's a different story!!



*You mean Like These? 
FRYE LINDSAY SPUR IN DARK MULTISMOOTH FULL GRAIN
http://www.zappos.com/frye-lindsay-spur-dark-brown-multi-smooth-full-grain*


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *You mean Like These?
> FRYE LINDSAY SPUR IN DARK MULTISMOOTH FULL GRAIN
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-lindsay-spur-dark-brown-multi-smooth-full-grain*



Yep! That's exactly the pair. Now I just have to patiently wait for them...


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Yep! That's exactly the pair. Now I just have to patiently wait for them...



*Yes and i will do that with You! 
can't wait to see them In Real In Real pictures!
BTW I LVED your Rag & Bone Pearce OTK boots! 
Would LVED  for you to tell us about them! 
After all I have posted a few other than FRYE BOOTs Here from time to time... 
I thought about getting some of them but was afraid the calves would be to small.
Your thoughts! *


----------



## Collie5

gmo said:
			
		

> Yep! That's exactly the pair. Now I just have to patiently wait for them...



Glad you have some patience! That's something I'm lacking waiting for mine. LOL!


----------



## yyz

Collie5 said:


> Glad you have some patience! That's something I'm lacking waiting for mine. LOL!



*Ok I'LL update the waiting Picture! 
TPF members waiting on UPS, USPS, FEDEX, Or DHL
​*


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *Yes and i will do that with You!
> can't wait to see them In Real In Real pictures!
> BTW I LVED your Rag & Bone Pearce OTK boots!
> Would LVED  for you to tell us about them!
> After all I have posted a few other than FRYE BOOTs Here from time to time...
> I thought about getting some of them but was afraid the calves would be to small.
> Your thoughts! *



I LOVE my Rag & Bone Pearce boots! They have a small stretchy panel running down the back that helps with getting them on and off, but they are difficult! I read in a review (maybe on Saks?) that someone considered getting a cobbler to replace that with a zipper - that might help, and might be worth it if you can get them for a great sale price (I got them for $270 directly from Rag & Bone's site). My calves are around 15" at their widest. The other thing is that the strap in the back at the top may be a bit tight, as well, around the area at the back of your knee. It can be loosened, and I can comfortably wear it on the middle hole (there are 3, and could probably fit another hole if you got a cobbler to punch one). I am normally a US 8, and I bought the 38. They fit my foot but are a bit snug. I think the 38.5 would have been a touch too big, though, and I think the 38 will stretch to fit perfectly.

Let me know if you have more questions about them! When my boyfriend get home tomorrow I'll have him take some pics for me & I'll add them here.


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> I LOVE my Rag & Bone Pearce boots! They have a small stretchy panel running down the back that helps with getting them on and off, but they are difficult! I read in a review (maybe on Saks?) that someone considered getting a cobbler to replace that with a zipper - that might help, and might be worth it if you can get them for a great sale price (I got them for $270 directly from Rag & Bone's site). My calves are around 15" at their widest. The other thing is that the strap in the back at the top may be a bit tight, as well, around the area at the back of your knee. It can be loosened, and I can comfortably wear it on the middle hole (there are 3, and could probably fit another hole if you got a cobbler to punch one). I am normally a US 8, and I bought the 38. They fit my foot but are a bit snug. I think the 38.5 would have been a touch too big, though, and I think the 38 will stretch to fit perfectly.
> 
> Let me know if you have more questions about them! When my boyfriend get home tomorrow I'll have him take some pics for me & I'll add them here.



*AWESME! 
Now Im Stalking! :ninja:
I read that review also about the zipper! 
And Yes Please Do So! 
And that goes for any one else! 
After All I was the First who broke my own Rules about Posting in this Thread!
Really what I wanted was a thread with a lot of great advice on Boots that All of us can afford that give honest Opinions on how they fit and feel after we wear them all day.
Now Im not saying that CL's and Jimmy Choo's and Valentino's and Gucci are not comfy to wear all day but I do Know I would rather where my FRYE's out Shopping all day as opposed to the pairs of Gucci or Sergio Rossi I have. Not that i dont LOVE Them Too! 
But I would Like to keep it in this thread to at least Boots that are similar to FRYE's in Style! 
Well or if you are so excited about what you have found!
And Boy do I have some I cant wait to share with you all!
My big Problem is I need to go buy a New Camera!
*


----------



## smiley13tree

Love my new Paige boots! Can't believe the amazing deal I got for them...$170!


----------



## yyz

smiley13tree said:


> Love my new Paige boots! Can't believe the amazing deal I got for them...$170!



Hi Smiley13tree! 

*LVE THEM!
And I LVE That Red Bag you are Carrying as well! 
Sorry I dont know Bags Like I do FRYE's But I do Like that one! 
So please do tell us about them and how they fit!
And yes $170 is a great price for those FRYE Paige boots!
You totally R:sunnies CK That Look! :urock:
*


----------



## jailnurse93

smiley13tree said:


> Love my new Paige boots! Can't believe the amazing deal I got for them...$170!



There's nothing better than finding a great deal on a pair of Frye boots!  You look fabulous in those!  Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## pinkfeet

chessmont said:
			
		

> Does anyone else with high arches have trouble with slipping on many of the boot styles?  I have to use a long shoehorn to wedge my feet into the boots with some difficulty.  Then the boots fit well when on.  If I got a bigger size I would be wearing winter-thick socks all the time to make them fit.  I took them to a shoemaker to stretch but it didn';t do much good.  It's a real pain!
> 
> This is with my Veronicas and the Engineer.  It even happened with the Logger which has laces, so I sent them back.  Didn't want another pair to have to fight my way into.   This is even with thin trouser socks.  I wear a 10 and took a 10 in the V and 9.5 in the Engineer.  It doesn't happen with the Cavalry or Campus.  Just venting, but curious as to others' experiences.



Yes I do. Most of boots have a zipper except for my Fryes. My engineers were horrid to put on, and killed the top of my foot for a few wears but now they are so comfy. 

My Veronica's I could fit into easily but one hurt my foot for 2-3 wears.. All were my normal size 7, though I do have one pair in a 7.5 that I use for when I wear thick socks. 

Phillip harness ? I sent back. They were hard to zip, hurt my ankle and I was surprised since there were zip. Paige riding boots fit ok but ran really big in the calf but ok on my foot. 

I have enough dressy boots and am looking to get more rugged / casual boots. 

Campus, Carson pull tab w heel and some tall lace ups are on my stalk list !


----------



## smiley13tree

yyz said:
			
		

> Hi Smiley13tree!
> 
> LVE THEM!
> And I LVE That Red Bag you are Carrying as well!
> Sorry I dont know Bags Like I do FRYE's But I do Like that one!
> So please do tell us about them and how they fit!
> And yes $170 is a great price for those FRYE Paige boots!
> You totally R:sunnies CK That Look! :urock:



Thanks so much!! The color is amazing and I got my TTS, a 6.5 just like in the Jane boots. I love that they're flat so I can walk in them all day.




			
				jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> There's nothing better than finding a great deal on a pair of Frye boots!  You look fabulous in those!  Thanks for posting the pic.



Thanks jailnurse93. I was so shocked to hear when the SA told me the price!


----------



## beezy

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here are my Lindsays! I can't believe I had been obsessively tracking UPS.com all day, and it turns out they had been delivered this morning (my husband didn't tell me he had brought the package into the house!).
> 
> I also ordered a pair of black melissa buttons, and did not like them. The black looked a little like rubber rain boots on my feet, and I had black shoe polish all over my hands from the leather pulls. Has that happened to anyone else?




You & I have the same taste.  I am eyeing a pair of the Lindsay Plates online in Cognac.  i LOVE the color as well as the distressed look.  I've been drooling over these boots since they came out.  

Also found a pair of Melissa buttons (distressed black leather) for cheap that I plan on purchasing, too.

I love this thread!  I came on here in hopes of finding some "live" pictures of the boots that I have so been pining over and I have been pleasantly surprised!

Thank you all!


----------



## yyz

beezy said:


> You & I have the same taste.  I am eyeing a pair of the Lindsay Plates online in Cognac.  i LOVE the color as well as the distressed look.  I've been drooling over these boots since they came out.
> 
> Also found a pair of Melissa buttons (distressed black leather) for cheap that I plan on purchasing, too.
> 
> I love this thread!  I came on here in hopes of finding some "live" pictures of the boots that I have so been pining over and I have been pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Thank you all!



*HI Beezy! 

First off welcome to the Purse Forum! 
And secondly welcome to the FRYE Thread! 
And yes You will Find that I have always encouraged everyone that comes here to post pictures and to tell us all what they like or did not like about the FRYE's they bought!
I would rather have everyone be honest with what they say so we can have a great Review and Real Life Photo's of what our members really like and dont like about them! 

Also to ask any question they might have about a Pair of FRYE's they might have or want...
At some point, someone here has either or does own or wants to own about every pair that has ever been made. 
The best part is everyone has be so AWESME about sharing their experinces here over the last 2+ years! 
So we cant wait to see what you get and share with us and of course ask any questions that you might have! 

So I will warn you as I do all that come here!
FRYE BOOTS ARE LIKE WABBITS.... ONCE YOU BUY YOUR FIRST PAIR THEY SEEM TO MULTIPLY JUST LIKE THEM! *


----------



## chessmont

pinkfeet said:


> Yes I do. Most of boots have a zipper except for my Fryes. My engineers were horrid to put on, and killed the top of my foot for a few wears but now they are so comfy.
> 
> My Veronica's I could fit into easily but one hurt my foot for 2-3 wears.. All were my normal size 7, though I do have one pair in a 7.5 that I use for when I wear thick socks.
> 
> Phillip harness ? I sent back. They were hard to zip, hurt my ankle and I was surprised since there were zip. Paige riding boots fit ok but ran really big in the calf but ok on my foot.
> 
> I have enough dressy boots and am looking to get more rugged / casual boots.
> 
> Campus, Carson pull tab w heel and some tall lace ups are on my stalk list !



I find the Frye comfort and sizing are all over the place (though still are my fave brand)


----------



## yyz

*Hi All! 

Here is the DILLARDS SALE I was Talking ABOUT!
http://www.dillards.com/content/Additional_Sale_NCH?cm_mmc=email-_-010113-_-NYDsale-_-body


The FRYE's went Fast! but there is still plenty of good deals here to be Had!
I didn't get any FRYE's as they had non in a size 11B
But I did get a pair of these COACH THERESE BOOTS In Black Suede! 
http://www.dillards.com/product/COACH-THERESE-BOOT_301_-1_301_503386223


I got them for $139.00! 
Sorry I didnt get this posted earlier for you all! *


----------



## Dukeprincess

yyz said:
			
		

> Hi All!
> 
> Here is the DILLARDS SALE I was Talking ABOUT!
> http://www.dillards.com/content/Additional_Sale_NCH?cm_mmc=email-_-010113-_-NYDsale-_-body
> 
> The FRYE's went Fast! but there is still plenty of good deals here to be Had!
> I didn't get any FRYE's as they had non in a size 11B
> But I did get a pair of these COACH THERESE BOOTS In Black Suede!
> http://www.dillards.com/product/COACH-THERESE-BOOT_301_-1_301_503386223
> 
> I got them for $139.00!
> Sorry I didnt get this posted earlier for you all!



Those Coach boots are amazing in person.  My friend has them and they look awesome on her.


----------



## yyz

Dukeprincess said:


> Those Coach boots are amazing in person.  My friend has them and they look awesome on her.



*Thanks Dukeprincess!
Im So Glad you have seen these in Real Life and Liked them!
Last year I scored some FRYE HARMONY TALL HARNESS BOOTS for around $150.00 in Black!
So i was Hoping to get Something this year but all the FRYE's were size 10M or smaller....
But I saw these COACH THERESE BOOTS and fell in LVE with them and they are different from the other COACH BOOTS I Have: 
COACH REECE LACE UP BOOTS in Brown leather, COACH MEREDITH TALL BUCKLE BOOTS in Tan Leather, and COACH VICTORIA  RIDING BOOTS in Black Leather.
So I cant wait to get these! 
I was torn between the Leather ones and the Suede, but I have way more Leather Boots... 
So i figured that an AWESME Pair of Suede COACH Boots will be perfect for this year! 
Now Im in the I cant wait till Thursday mode! *


----------



## dragonette

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Dragonette you look fab in your boots! Last night I stumbled  on an online photo of frye boots, which turned into lots of Internet research.. And 2 hours later, I had purchased 3 pairs of fryes from Bloomingdales.com. Hope they fit! I used a 20% off coupon, yay



Aww yay! I'm glad u are on the frye wagon!!


----------



## dragonette

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for replying!  (I'm used to being mostly ignored and getting no replies, which is getting old and making me think I'm wasting my time and should leave.  )
> I appreciate the information. The 14G is basicly the same as the 14L but with a slightly lower heel and a rubber lug sole. Did your pair of 14L take a lot of time to break in? I've heard that sometimes they take awhile to break in and that wearing thicker socks helps make the break in time more comfortable.
> I'll go ahead and order my regular size, and there should be enough extra room for my insert. I'm excited to get my first pair of Frye boots.



Yes I have entered threads of brands I got interested in and my interest actually got killed off by the cold or non-responses of certain cliques lol

Which is a good thing for my bank account.


----------



## dragonette

greengables said:
			
		

> Collie5 , My 14l broke in immediately. I put them on and wore them for many hours the first day with no problems at all and walked a LOT. Matter of fact I wear them almost all the time they are so comfortable. I wear thick socks with mine and the 1/2 size down fits perfectly, they might feel slightly sloppy on my feet without the thick socks but that is what I wear all winter so it is fine.
> On Zappos it looks like the 14R and 14g are the same boot so the fit should be the same as the 14l .I think you will love them!!
> 
> Dragonette, I like that  white skirt on you.It looks good with the boots too.



Thank u so much greengables! I bought that skirt to wear with my leather moto jacket and frye boots!


----------



## dragonette

justpeachy4397 said:
			
		

> Thanks! I got the Melissa button in black, Lindsay in a reddish brown color, and Carmen harness short in grey. I can't believe how fast they shipped-- got an email confirmation that they were out for delivery yesterday, so they should arrive any day now!



That's awesome B! How do u like the Carmens? They are my faves. I have three pairs by now!


----------



## dragonette

LeeLee1098 said:
			
		

> I used Christmas money and bought the Jane Stitch boots in redwood. Honestly not something I normally would have selected for myself, but my SA brought them out for me and I basically fell in love.
> 
> I'm 5'-2", size 4, shoe size 6 with a 13.5-ish circumference.



I have the Janes in Plum with my gf waiting for me to collect in about two weeks!

You look awesome with yours on!


----------



## jailnurse93

pinkfeet said:


> Yes I do. Most of boots have a zipper except for my Fryes. My engineers were horrid to put on, and killed the top of my foot for a few wears but now they are so comfy.
> 
> My Veronica's I could fit into easily but one hurt my foot for 2-3 wears.. All were my normal size 7, though I do have one pair in a 7.5 that I use for when I wear thick socks.
> 
> Phillip harness ? I sent back. They were hard to zip, hurt my ankle and I was surprised since there were zip. Paige riding boots fit ok but ran really big in the calf but ok on my foot.
> 
> I have enough dressy boots and am looking to get more rugged / casual boots.
> 
> Campus, Carson pull tab w heel and some tall lace ups are on my stalk list !



If I may ask, was it the harness or O-ring that bothered your ankles with Frye Phillip Harness Boots?  I have been looking at these as I want a knee high pair of Frye's in brown.  I have the Carson Lug in black, super comfortable--I love them!  Was also considering Melissa Button in Cognac or Light Brown, even though the style of boot is kinda similar to the Carson Lug.


----------



## pinkfeet

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> If I may ask, was it the harness or O-ring that bothered your ankles with Frye Phillip Harness Boots?  I have been looking at these as I want a knee high pair of Frye's in brown.  I have the Carson Lug in black, super comfortable--I love them!  Was also considering Melissa Button in Cognac or Light Brown, even though the style of boot is kinda similar to the Carson Lug.



The zipper would get stuck at the ankle, though fine going up the leg. I just "felt " the zipper and it bothered me, and when I walked the ring or harness part just hurt that area. Maybe over time it would of broken in but the zipper part bothered me too much to try.   

Carson's are the too 2 on my wish list ! Hopefully they are my new boots for next year lol. Sad already thinking about next Fall.


----------



## mary5sok

Does anyone have the Vera slouch or Short? I would love to see pictures.  Thanks!  & Happy New Year!


----------



## pquiles

My only (for now) pair of Frye boots.


----------



## justpeachy4397

dragonette said:
			
		

> That's awesome B! How do u like the Carmens? They are my faves. I have three pairs by now!



They look and and fit nicely! It seems to be rubbing against my left ankle a bit, so hoping it'll break in. Did you experience that at all?


----------



## dragonette

justpeachy4397 said:


> They look and and fit nicely! It seems to be rubbing against my left ankle a bit, so hoping it'll break in. Did you experience that at all?



Hmmm mine were perfect straight out of the box! How is the foot part? Did you get your true size?

If you got the same grey (taupy grey) that I did, that one has the softest leather. My other two pairs are much stiffer (black and burnt red) types of leather, but they didn't cause any discomfort either. But then my feet and ankles are very scrawny and I wear thin/thick socks with them!


----------



## dragonette

pquiles said:


> View attachment 2005410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2005409
> 
> 
> My only (for now) pair of Frye boots.



You are rocking them, lady!


----------



## In2themystik2

smiley13tree said:


> Love my new Paige boots! Can't believe the amazing deal I got for them...$170!



They look good on you!  I really want to see real life pictures of the Jackie tall riding boot, which is basically the Paige with a bit of a heal.  I think someone here posted a picture a while back, but it was a little hard to tell, so if anyone has those, I would love to see more pictures!  They don't have the video up on zappos yet.


----------



## In2themystik2

Okay - I figured out how to reply to multiples at the same time, sorry for a few back to back posts! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks! I got the Melissa button in black, Lindsay in a reddish brown color, and Carmen harness short in grey. I can't believe how fast they shipped-- got an email confirmation that they were out for delivery yesterday, so they should arrive any day now!



I have the Carmen harness tall boots in the light grey taupe vintage leather (or whatever they call it exactly!). They are quite comfortable and I got them used.  Still need to take them to a shoe tailor though... How fun to buy three at once! 



LeeLee1098 said:


> I used Christmas money and bought the Jane Stitch boots in redwood. Honestly not something I normally would have selected for myself, but my SA brought them out for me and I basically fell in love.
> 
> I'm 5'-2", size 4, shoe size 6 with a 13.5-ish circumference.



They look great on you!  You look so trendy and cute! 



justpeachy4397 said:


> Hi everyone, here are my Lindsays! I can't believe I had been obsessively tracking UPS.com all day, and it turns out they had been delivered this morning (my husband didn't tell me he had brought the package into the house!).
> 
> I also ordered a pair of black melissa buttons, and did not like them. The black looked a little like rubber rain boots on my feet, and I had black shoe polish all over my hands from the leather pulls. Has that happened to anyone else?



You also look great in the Lindsay boots and love your style also!


----------



## In2themystik2

yyz said:


> *Hi All!
> 
> The FRYE's went Fast! but there is still plenty of good deals here to be Had!
> I didn't get any FRYE's as they had non in a size 11B
> But I did get a pair of these COACH THERESE BOOTS In Black Suede!
> I got them for $139.00!
> Sorry I didnt get this posted earlier for you all!*



Very nice on the coach boots!  They look great!  You always have much knowledge to share with us! 



dragonette said:


> Yes I have entered threads of brands I got interested in and my interest actually got killed off by the cold or non-responses of certain cliques lol
> 
> Which is a good thing for my bank account.



I have been on forums (other forums for other hobbies and such) before where this kind of thing runs rampant and it's like high school where they just ignore anyone not in the popular group or something.  It really can kill your interest in things sometimes or take some of the fun or joy out of it.  Especially when You go to a forum because you don't have people in real life nearby that share that same hobby or interest.

I can't really speak to this forum though, as I really joined this forum for this thread to ask questions about frye boots and I don't know if I have posted in any other topics yet.  



pquiles said:


> My only (for now) pair of Frye boots.



Very nice!  Looks good on you!   what style are those?  Taylor otk?  I am drawing a blank on a couple of the other flat OTK boots right now!



Well I ordered the frye Carmen woven short boots in camel from sundance last week because they were on major sale!  They were on my wish list so I couldn't resist checking them out in person!  I got them for $206.99 plus tax, but they are normally $428, so over 50% off!  

http://www.zappos.com/frye-carmen-woven-short-camel

They arrived today and I got to try them on real quick when I got home.  They are of excellent quality of course and based on a two minute wear in my bedroom, they seem comfy so far.  I will have to try them on some more this weekend.  I love the way they look, I just have to start visualizing them with outfits for spring or summer and make my final decision!  Always nervous deciding on something so pricey, but have to make sure I will wear them, especially since I am developing quite a boot collection!  

As far as fryes go, I have the tall Carmen harness in light vintage gray and the Mimi scrunch boots in black and I love them both!  The Carmen tall boots definitely seem to run true to size with a looser calf, but it is lined to prevent too much slouching.  I have approximately 15" calves, wear a size 10, and they fit my calves just how I would like them to - loose, but not ridiculously loose.

The Mimi scrunch also seem to fit true to size and I don't think I'd want to size down.  The calf fits perfectly and is unlined and scrunches down a little as I walk, but they are a scrunch boot and I keep them mostly pulled up, but a little scrunching is okay.  

Still no pictures of any of my boots yet though!  I haven't tried taking pictures of my own feet so far. I'll have to try that sometime soon, but not sure how good of an angle i would be able to get on my own.


----------



## dragonette

In2themystik2 said:


> Very nice on the coach boots!  They look great!  You always have much knowledge to share with us!
> 
> 
> 
> I have been on forums (other forums for other hobbies and such) before where this kind of thing runs rampant and it's like high school where they just ignore anyone not in the popular group or something.  It really can kill your interest in things sometimes or take some of the fun or joy out of it.  Especially when You go to a forum because you don't have people in real life nearby that share that same hobby or interest.
> 
> I can't really speak to this forum though, as I really joined this forum for this thread to ask questions about frye boots and I don't know if I have posted in any other topics yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!  Looks good on you!   what style are those?  Taylor otk?  I am drawing a blank on a couple of the other flat OTK boots right now!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I ordered the frye Carmen woven short boots in camel from sundance last week because they were on major sale!  They were on my wish list so I couldn't resist checking them out in person!  I got them for $206.99 plus tax, but they are normally $428, so over 50% off!
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-carmen-woven-short-camel
> 
> They arrived today and I got to try them on real quick when I got home.  They are of excellent quality of course and based on a two minute wear in my bedroom, they seem comfy so far.  I will have to try them on some more this weekend.  I love the way they look, I just have to start visualizing them with outfits for spring or summer and make my final decision!  Always nervous deciding on something so pricey, but have to make sure I will wear them, especially since I am developing quite a boot collection!
> 
> As far as fryes go, I have the tall Carmen harness in light vintage gray and the Mimi scrunch boots in black and I love them both!  The Carmen tall boots definitely seem to run true to size with a looser calf, but it is lined to prevent too much slouching.  I have approximately 15" calves, wear a size 10, and they fit my calves just how I would like them to - loose, but not ridiculously loose.
> 
> The Mimi scrunch also seem to fit true to size and I don't think I'd want to size down.  The calf fits perfectly and is unlined and scrunches down a little as I walk, but they are a scrunch boot and I keep them mostly pulled up, but a little scrunching is okay.
> 
> Still no pictures of any of my boots yet though!  I haven't tried taking pictures of my own feet so far. I'll have to try that sometime soon, but not sure how good of an angle i would be able to get on my own.



Oh! I want to try the tall Carmens but I have to be able to scrunch them because I have chopstick legs! LOL It will look terrible otherwise... I guess I won't know till I order a pair to try out!

So glad to hear you love your woven Carmens! Carmens are the best.


----------



## dragonette

In2themystik2 said:


> They look good on you!  I really want to see real life pictures of the Jackie tall riding boot, which is basically the Paige with a bit of a heal.  I think someone here posted a picture a while back, but it was a little hard to tell, so if anyone has those, I would love to see more pictures!  They don't have the video up on zappos yet.



Have you seen the Paige Wedge? I love how it looks but I'm very sure the calf will be enormous for me.


----------



## gmo

yyz said:
			
		

> Yes and i will do that with You!
> can't wait to see them In Real In Real pictures!
> BTW I LVED your Rag & Bone Pearce OTK boots!
> Would LVED  for you to tell us about them!
> After all I have posted a few other than FRYE BOOTs Here from time to time...
> I thought about getting some of them but was afraid the calves would be to small.
> Your thoughts!



Here are the pictures of my Rag & Bone Pearce boots, as promised! I love them!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Here are the pictures of my Rag & Bone Pearce boots, as promised! I love them!
> 
> View attachment 2007505
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007506
> 
> 
> View attachment 2007507



*Thank You! 
You Totally ROCK Those Boots!:urock:
I Totally LVE the Color and the full length gusset down the back!
I can definitely tell this a pair of Boots I will be Stalking!:ninja:
Now the Hard Part finding a pair in a Size 41/11!​*


----------



## Collie5

"Originally Posted by dragonette ( 
Yes I have entered threads of brands I got interested in and my interest actually got killed off by the cold or non-responses of certain cliques lol

Which is a good thing for my bank account.  
I have been on forums (other forums for other hobbies and such) before where this kind of thing runs rampant and it's like high school where they just ignore anyone not in the popular group or something. It really can kill your interest in things sometimes or take some of the fun or joy out of it. Especially when You go to a forum because you don't have people in real life nearby that share that same hobby or interest.

I can't really speak to this forum though, as I really joined this forum for this thread to ask questions about frye boots and I don't know if I have posted in any other topics yet. "


The above pretty much describes my experience on TPF. Other than this forum, where a couple of kind people have responded to me, I am almost always a "Thread killer", or I'm completely ignored. I find most of the threads on TPF to be very cliquey, sadly.
To keep on topic, I should be getting my Frye Campus 14G's today or Monday. Can't wait!


----------



## gmo

Collie5 said:


> "Originally Posted by dragonette (
> Yes I have entered threads of brands I got interested in and my interest actually got killed off by the cold or non-responses of certain cliques lol
> 
> Which is a good thing for my bank account.
> I have been on forums (other forums for other hobbies and such) before where this kind of thing runs rampant and it's like high school where they just ignore anyone not in the popular group or something. It really can kill your interest in things sometimes or take some of the fun or joy out of it. Especially when You go to a forum because you don't have people in real life nearby that share that same hobby or interest.
> 
> I can't really speak to this forum though, as I really joined this forum for this thread to ask questions about frye boots and I don't know if I have posted in any other topics yet. "
> 
> 
> The above pretty much describes my experience on TPF. Other than this forum, where a couple of kind people have responded to me, I am almost always a "Thread killer", or I'm completely ignored. I find most of the threads on TPF to be very cliquey, sadly.
> To keep on topic, I should be getting my Frye Campus 14G's today or Monday. Can't wait!



Sorry that is your experience, and yay for your boots! Post pictures when they come!


----------



## Collie5

gmo said:


> Sorry that is your experience, and yay for your boots! Post pictures when they come!



Thank you. I will...


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *Thank You!
> You Totally ROCK Those Boots!:urock:
> I Totally LVE the Color and the full length gusset down the back!
> I can definitely tell this a pair of Boots I will be Stalking!:ninja:
> Now the Hard Part finding a pair in a Size 41/11!​*



Thanks for your kind words. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Good luck with the hunt!



*Im thinking though I might do what that one reviewer did suggest and have a partial zipper at least put in them down by the ankle....
Or do you think it is not necessary?
Also would you say they ran true to size where a for example a 8M is a 38
Thanks GMO! 
Oh and I got my COACH THERESE BOOTS In Black Suede! 
And they are AWESME!
and I finally bought another camera now I have to figure out how to use it! 
*


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *Im thinking though I might do what that one reviewer did suggest and have a partial zipper at least put in them down by the ankle....
> Or do you think it is not necessary?
> Also would you say they ran true to size where a for example a 8M is a 38
> Thanks GMO!
> Oh and I got my COACH THERESE BOOTS In Black Suede!
> And they are AWESME!
> and I finally bought another camera now I have to figure out how to use it!
> *



I can't wait to see your Coach boots!

As far as the Pearce boots go, I am typically an 8 and I bought the 38. With tights and really thin socks they fit perfectly. With regular weight socks they're a bit tight, but not uncomfortably so. I've worn them probably 5 times and they're beginning to stretch, too, so that's a bonus. I think even a 38.5 would have been too large for me, so I am glad I went with the 38. A zipper might be helpful. I've only been wearing mine with tights, leggings, and my tightest jeans and I've been able to get them on and off relatively easily for OTK boots. If I wanted to wear them over jeans that weren't super tight, I think a zipper would be necessary to keep the jeans from bunching up uncomfortably on the inside. Overall I am in love with these boots and I hope you can find a pair!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> I can't wait to see your Coach boots!
> 
> As far as the Pearce boots go, I am typically an 8 and I bought the 38. With tights and really thin socks they fit perfectly. With regular weight socks they're a bit tight, but not uncomfortably so. I've worn them probably 5 times and they're beginning to stretch, too, so that's a bonus. I think even a 38.5 would have been too large for me, so I am glad I went with the 38. A zipper might be helpful. I've only been wearing mine with tights, leggings, and my tightest jeans and I've been able to get them on and off relatively easily for OTK boots. If I wanted to wear them over jeans that weren't super tight, I think a zipper would be necessary to keep the jeans from bunching up uncomfortably on the inside. Overall I am in love with these boots and I hope you can find a pair!



*AWESME! 
That Is exactly what I wanted to hear! 
It is so tricky at times with the Euro numbering as some of them a 38 is really a 7M instead of a 8M!
I just hope I can find some too! 
I will see if I can get some pictures to day of the Coach's! 
Im wearing them now and they are so Comfy! 
What happened to camera's that you just push the BIG BUTTON! 
*


----------



## pinkfeet

There's going to be a frye boot on amazon daily deals. Engineer type. If anyone is interested in checking it out.


----------



## yyz

*Hi All! 
Well Like Say I try not to Break my own Rules to Often and get to far of the Subject of FRYE BOOTS But You all are like Family here to me! 
So I finally figured out my Camera (Why you cant just push the BIG BUTTON!) 
And I totally am in LVE With these COACH THERESE Boots in Black Suede!
So here are some of my first  Attempts at Modeling shots with the new Camera! 
So these Boots run true to size and are very comfy to walk in with a 4" heel even without a platform. 
I have been wearing them all day (about 8 hours) and went grocery shopping in them and can say my feet feel great!  
BTW got lots of nice Complements on them while out shopping!
Most people around here are quite used to seeing me wearing all my different footwear and really I never do get negative remarks 
I real got to say that I am Really liking the quality of COACH Boots and will say they are just as good to wear as any of my FRYE's
The big Question is however will they look as good as the FRYE's in 5 years of use?

COACH THERESE BOOTS IN BLACK SUEDE








​ *


----------



## yyz

*Hi Everyone!
Well here are some modeling shots of my FRYE HEIDI BUCKLE BOOTS In Teal!
I got these a week before Christmas and Finally I can post some pictures!
They are a true teal in color and run true to size. 
They have a 4.5" heel with a .75" platform and are actually as are most FRYE High Heel Boots Very easy and Good on the comfort to wear!
FRYE HEIDI BUCKLE BOOTS In Teal








​*


----------



## dragonette

pinkfeet said:
			
		

> There's going to be a frye boot on amazon daily deals. Engineer type. If anyone is interested in checking it out.



Ooooh when???


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone!
> Well here are some modeling shots of my FRYE HEIDI BUCKLE BOOTS In Teal!
> I got these a week before Christmas and Finally I can post some pictures!
> They are a true teal in color and run true to size.
> They have a 4.5" heel with a .75" platform and are actually as are most FRYE High Heel Boots Very easy and Good on the comfort to wear!
> FRYE HEIDI BUCKLE BOOTS In Teal



Those look awesome Matt!


----------



## dragonette

My Christmas pressie -- Carmens in burnt red!

They are not scrunching as much as I want them to. The air is too dry here so the leather is stiff. Right now they are squished under an audio equipment to get them scrunchy ASAP lol


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Those look awesome Matt!


*Thank You Dragonette! 
*


dragonette said:


> My Christmas pressie -- Carmens in burnt red!
> 
> They are not scrunching as much as I want them to. The air is too dry here so the leather is stiff. Right now they are squished under an audio equipment to get them scrunchy ASAP lol
> 
> View attachment 2009674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009675



*YU LK STUNNINGLY AWESME IN THOSE CARMEN'S!!!!!
The Burnt Red is I think is one of the most perfect colors that FRYE has!
And it just so works with the outfit you are wearing! 
*


----------



## yyz

*Hi All!
Well I was wearing these Boots today and decide... 
Since I have a camera now I'm going to start try to catch up!
These are VINTAGE GUIDO PASQUALI OTK BOOTS from the late 1970's or early 1980's.
They Made in the same Craftsmanship as FRYE Boots were and are today!
The Leather is Super Soft and the thing that really struck me about these was the fact that this Fall Season 2012 this style of boot has made a return! 
With the long Cuffs!:sunnies
Now these can be worn as true Thigh Highs but I prefer to scrunch them down and wear them as OTK's instead. 
They Actually measure: 
28" tall in the back on top of a 2.5" Heel
31" tall in the front to the bottom of the Arch
20" across the opening at the top
16" across the calves
All I got to say is if any of you every get a chance to get a pair of Boots made By GUIDO PASQUALI do not hesitate.
They are Just as AWESME as any Pair of FRYE's! 

GUIDO PASQUALI OTK BOOTS in Carmel









​ *


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Thank You Dragonette!
> *
> 
> 
> *YU LK STUNNINGLY AWESME IN THOSE CARMEN'S!!!!!
> The Burnt Red is I think is one of the most perfect colors that FRYE has!
> And it just so works with the outfit you are wearing!
> *



Thank you so much Matt! I was so glad it was red enough... I was worried it would turn out to be a faded tan-red. I like my reds vibrant!


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> My Christmas pressie -- Carmens in burnt red!
> 
> They are not scrunching as much as I want them to. The air is too dry here so the leather is stiff. Right now they are squished under an audio equipment to get them scrunchy ASAP lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009675



hey *dragonette*, another Frye Carmen? You totally rock with those boots .  Red is a bold color but surprisingly, you pull it off so well  Love the combo.


----------



## just1morebag

Balvert said:


> hey dragonette, another Frye Carmen? You totally rock with those boots .  Red is a bold color but surprisingly, you pull it off so well  Love the combo.



Hey d...u are lookn so amazing. ..love those red carmens !!!!!!


----------



## jailnurse93

yyz said:


> *Hi Everyone!
> Well here are some modeling shots of my FRYE HEIDI BUCKLE BOOTS In Teal!
> I got these a week before Christmas and Finally I can post some pictures!
> They are a true teal in color and run true to size.
> They have a 4.5" heel with a .75" platform and are actually as are most FRYE High Heel Boots Very easy and Good on the comfort to wear!
> FRYE HEIDI BUCKLE BOOTS In Teal
> View attachment 2009543
> 
> View attachment 2009544
> 
> View attachment 2009545
> 
> View attachment 2009546
> 
> View attachment 2009547​*



I've been waiting for these since you posted the pic a week or two ago!  They look awesome Matt!  I got a thing for buckles though....There was a Frye purse on ebay a week or so ago with exact same buckle on the center of it; oh I loved that bag but the bid was too high for me.  I LOVE this boot but the heel is probably too high for me, LOL.  I did heels in my 20's and 30's but at 50, I just say no to heels.


----------



## jailnurse93

dragonette said:


> My Christmas pressie -- Carmens in burnt red!
> 
> They are not scrunching as much as I want them to. The air is too dry here so the leather is stiff. Right now they are squished under an audio equipment to get them scrunchy ASAP lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009674
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2009675



That is definetely YOUR boot dragonette!  I think of you when I see them on a site or on ebay, LOL.  You look fantastic in them.  I love this color; I didn't know the Carmen Harness came in so many colors!  I love your whole outfit; you look great!


----------



## dragonette

just1morebag said:


> Hey d...u are lookn so amazing. ..love those red carmens !!!!!!





Balvert said:


> hey *dragonette*, another Frye Carmen? You totally rock with those boots .  Red is a bold color but surprisingly, you pull it off so well  Love the combo.





jailnurse93 said:


> That is definetely YOUR boot dragonette!  I think of you when I see them on a site or on ebay, LOL.  You look fantastic in them.  I love this color; I didn't know the Carmen Harness came in so many colors!  I love your whole outfit; you look great!



Thank you so much ladies!  I love this boot shape so much, I am even considering buying pairs to send for professional dye jobs in the colours I want. Am I crazy???


----------



## In2themystik2

Haha, okay, so I tried and failed at taking pictures of a couple pairs of my frye boots.  I just don't have a good mirror to reflect in, and can't get a good angle or my hand far enough from my body to take a good shot, but here is what resulted.  Not very good, but you will get the idea. 

Here are my new frye Carmen woven short boos in camel.  These will be good for spring and summer.  They seem like they will be quite comfortable, though I have really only worn them for a few minutes so far and my bf doesn't yet know I have these! 




Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr




Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr

And here are my Carmen harness tall boots in grey.  These are comfy and I love them!




Frye Carmen harness tall by in2themystik2, on Flickr


----------



## jailnurse93

In2themystik2 said:


> Haha, okay, so I tried and failed at taking pictures of a couple pairs of my frye boots.  I just don't have a good mirror to reflect in, and can't get a good angle or my hand far enough from my body to take a good shot, but here is what resulted.  Not very good, but you will get the idea.
> 
> Here are my new frye Carmen woven short boos in camel.  These will be good for spring and summer.  They seem like they will be quite comfortable, though I have really only worn them for a few minutes so far and my bf doesn't yet know I have these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> And here are my Carmen harness tall boots in grey.  These are comfy and I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen harness tall by in2themystik2, on Flickr



Oh you look great in both of those!  Perfect perfect perfect.  Love em!! Doesn't it take crazy mad skillz to photo yourself in a mirror?  LOL.  Honest, I don't know how some ppl here come up with such great shots!  You did really well too!  I suck at it!


----------



## In2themystik2

jailnurse93 said:


> Oh you look great in both of those!  Perfect perfect perfect.  Love em!! Doesn't it take crazy mad skillz to photo yourself in a mirror?  LOL.  Honest, I don't know how some ppl here come up with such great shots!  You did really well too!  I suck at it!


Haha, thanks!  Those were the best of the bunch I took, and they aren't very good.  My mirror doesn't go all the way to the floor and its angled and the lighting is bad in there, so that wasn't an option right now. And my arm just isn't long enough!  Lol plus I was using my cell phone.

Maybe sometime Ill have my bf take pictures, but he'd think I was crazy taking pictures of myself and my boots, plus he doesn't know about the woven Carmen's yet! :shame:


----------



## whoops

Hey ladies! I'm new to frye. Any recommendations for a first boot? I'm looking for a flat boot for work and weekends. My office is business casual and I'm tired of wearing my heeled boots. Im drawn to the shirley but have never seen it in person. also, I'm wondering if there are some other styles to look at? Any modeling pix would be great! Thanks!!!


----------



## Collie5

Just a quick update...First of all THANK YOU to the few people here who actually replied to my posts. This may be my last post on TPF, because I am just done with being either a "thread killer" or posting and being totally ignored. I had enough of high school type cliquey behavior in high school (WAY back in the stone age!) and I'm way over it. I don't know why people can be so rude to someone they have never met, or for that matter even seen, but oh well. I did want to thank the people here on this thread for not only their replies, but their help with me getting my first pair of Frye's. They won't be my last. 
 I got my new Frye Campus 14G boot two days ago and I LOVE them!!! I ended up talking to s rep. at Zappos before I ordered and she told me to go with a size 9 instead of my usual 9.5, even with my orthotic half length insert. She was right. They fit great with the insert and were comfy right away. The left was a littlw tight across the instep, but thicker socks and a little shoe stretch spray and they are fine.


----------



## greengables

Collie5, Sorry you feel ignored. I just post as I want and try not care  about it.You can see I am not big on posting but I read a lot. All forums on the web  seem a bit cliquey to me. I know a lot of people, myself included, do not read here every day so are not here to answer.When I am here I only read what interests me and that this time of year is boots!Not much into handbags.Don't give up on the forum yet!!
So glad you love your boots! I knew you would! Glad the sizing has worked out as well. Got pictures? I'd love to see them! Any idea which pair you want to get next?


----------



## jailnurse93

Collie5 said:


> Just a quick update...First of all THANK YOU to the few people here who actually replied to my posts. This may be my last post on TPF, because I am just done with being either a "thread killer" or posting and being totally ignored. I had enough of high school type cliquey behavior in high school (WAY back in the stone age!) and I'm way over it. I don't know why people can be so rude to someone they have never met, or for that matter even seen, but oh well. I did want to thank the people here on this thread for not only their replies, but their help with me getting my first pair of Frye's. They won't be my last.
> I got my new Frye Campus 14G boot two days ago and I LOVE them!!! I ended up talking to s rep. at Zappos before I ordered and she told me to go with a size 9 instead of my usual 9.5, even with my orthotic half length insert. She was right. They fit great with the insert and were comfy right away. The left was a littlw tight across the instep, but thicker socks and a little shoe stretch spray and they are fine.



Aww...I'm sorry some people have treated you that way.  I know how it feels.  I have gotten the same treatment from a few also; even when I have spoken to them or  in a reply about their awesome items.  Yeah, it sucks because I see them replying to other people!
But screw it, I'm not going away because there's nice people who do take the time to talk to me here, even though at times I could probably be somewhat of an outcast.  I don't buy luxury brands; I refuse to spend over $400 on a bag.  It's just not my style and I have a style that's all my own.  I think everyone has a place here, if they love getting nice stuff from time to time. 
I'm so glad to hear that you love your Frye's though!  Oh, how could one not?   I'm usually 9 or 9.5 and 9 is perfect perfect perfect for me in Frye.  Yeah, they won't be your last pair, LOL.  What color did you get?  Are those the ones with the lug sole?  I got the Carson Lug; my first Frye.  I LOVE them.


----------



## Collie5

jailnurse93 said:


> Aww...I'm sorry some people have treated you that way.  I know how it feels.  I have gotten the same treatment from a few also; even when I have spoken to them or  in a reply about their awesome items.  Yeah, it sucks because I see them replying to other people!
> But screw it, I'm not going away because there's nice people who do take the time to talk to me here, even though at times I could probably be somewhat of an outcast.  I don't buy luxury brands; I refuse to spend over $400 on a bag.  It's just not my style and I have a style that's all my own.  I think everyone has a place here, if they love getting nice stuff from time to time.
> I'm so glad to hear that you love your Frye's though!  Oh, how could one not?   I'm usually 9 or 9.5 and 9 is perfect perfect perfect for me in Frye.  Yeah, they won't be your last pair, LOL.  What color did you get?  Are those the ones with the lug sole?  I got the Carson Lug; my first Frye.  I LOVE them.



Thank you! I got the light brown, and yes, they do have the lug sole. I had plenty of more dressy boots, but wanted a casul boot that I could wear jeans both over the boot and tucked into the boot. These are PERFECT!! The Carson is beautiful too.


----------



## Collie5

greengables said:


> Collie5, Sorry you feel ignored. I just post as I want and try not care  about it.You can see I am not big on posting but I read a lot. All forums on the web  seem a bit cliquey to me. I know a lot of people, myself included, do not read here every day so are not here to answer.When I am here I only read what interests me and that this time of year is boots!Not much into handbags.Don't give up on the forum yet!!
> So glad you love your boots! I knew you would! Glad the sizing has worked out as well. Got pictures? I'd love to see them! Any idea which pair you want to get next?



Thank you! I get more replies on this thread than any other, so maybe I'll just make myself at home here. 
I'm not sure which pair I want next...there are too many to choose from! LOL!


----------



## just1morebag

In2themystik2 said:


> Haha, okay, so I tried and failed at taking pictures of a couple pairs of my frye boots.  I just don't have a good mirror to reflect in, and can't get a good angle or my hand far enough from my body to take a good shot, but here is what resulted.  Not very good, but you will get the idea.
> 
> Here are my new frye Carmen woven short boos in camel.  These will be good for spring and summer.  They seem like they will be quite comfortable, though I have really only worn them for a few minutes so far and my bf doesn't yet know I have these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> And here are my Carmen harness tall boots in grey.  These are comfy and I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen harness tall by in2themystik2, on Flickr


lovin the tall gray ones!!!!



whoops said:


> Hey ladies! I'm new to frye. Any recommendations for a first boot? I'm looking for a flat boot for work and weekends. My office is business casual and I'm tired of wearing my heeled boots. Im drawn to the shirley but have never seen it in person. also, I'm wondering if there are some other styles to look at? Any modeling pix would be great! Thanks!!!


i would suggest the veronica slouch,, kinda like a riding boot,, sorry no pics at the moment but google it,,, theyre hot!!



jailnurse93 said:


> Aww...I'm sorry some people have treated you that way.  I know how it feels.  I have gotten the same treatment from a few also; even when I have spoken to them or  in a reply about their awesome items.  Yeah, it sucks because I see them replying to other people!
> But screw it, I'm not going away because there's nice people who do take the time to talk to me here, even though at times I could probably be somewhat of an outcast.  I don't buy luxury brands; I refuse to spend over $400 on a bag.  It's just not my style and I have a style that's all my own.  I think everyone has a place here, if they love getting nice stuff from time to time.
> I'm so glad to hear that you love your Frye's though!  Oh, how could one not?   I'm usually 9 or 9.5 and 9 is perfect perfect perfect for me in Frye.  Yeah, they won't be your last pair, LOL.  What color did you get?  Are those the ones with the lug sole?  I got the Carson Lug; my first Frye.  I LOVE them.


Try not to worry to much about the "mean" girls,, i think alot of times everyone rushes in to do their posts not really taking alot of time to do responses except if they just happen to see a friend or familiar poster,,, its not a personal thing... hopefully most of the time,,, but yes there are going to be some prima donnas just as there are anywhere else,,, so dont let it discourage you,,, keep at it


----------



## just1morebag

Triple strap Carmens!!! mmm LOVE!!


----------



## whoops

Any opinions or any model pix of the Shirley riding boot or Lindsay plate???

I see a lot of the same names repeated like Melissa, dorado, Shirley, and Lindsay. Do these refer to the toe? Or anything specific ? I'm new to frye so sorry if its an odd question.


----------



## jailnurse93

just1morebag said:


> Triple strap Carmens!!! mmm LOVE!!



You look great in that boot!  And I LOVE your Coach Rory too!  Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Collie5

just1morebag said:


> Triple strap Carmens!!! mmm LOVE!!



I LOVE those!!!


----------



## Collie5

whoops said:


> Hey ladies! I'm new to frye. Any recommendations for a first boot? I'm looking for a flat boot for work and weekends. My office is business casual and I'm tired of wearing my heeled boots. Im drawn to the shirley but have never seen it in person. also, I'm wondering if there are some other styles to look at? Any modeling pix would be great! Thanks!!!



You might take a look at the Melissa Button style. Beautiful, low heeled riding style. I tried them on because they were the only pair of Frye boots the store I was in had close to my size. I needed to find out what size I took before ordering online. (I hate sending things back). If I didn't already have a similar pair in another brand, I would have left with them. SO comfy and gorgeous boots. You might try going to Zappos.com as they carry a lot of Frye styles to look at.


----------



## NurseAnn

whoops said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I'm new to frye. Any recommendations for a first boot? I'm looking for a flat boot for work and weekends. My office is business casual and I'm tired of wearing my heeled boots. Im drawn to the shirley but have never seen it in person. also, I'm wondering if there are some other styles to look at? Any modeling pix would be great! Thanks!!!



I also think the Melissa Button boot would be perfect for a business casual situation.  I own a pair and they are soooo comfortable and versatile.  A couple of styles are on sale on Zappos right now. I haven't been able to figure out how to take a good modeling shot but if you just google Melissa Button Frye you'll find tons of pics from fashion blogs.  Good luck in your search.  You really can't go wrong with Frye.


----------



## gmo

whoops said:


> Any opinions or any model pix of the Shirley riding boot or Lindsay plate???
> 
> I see a lot of the same names repeated like Melissa, dorado, Shirley, and Lindsay. Do these refer to the toe? Or anything specific ? I'm new to frye so sorry if its an odd question.



I LOVE the look of the Lindsay plate. I tried to buy a pair, at a steal, but my order got canceled because they were out of stock. As far as the style names go, sometimes they vary by height (e.g. the Harness 8R, 12R and 15R are all the same boot, in different shaft heights), other times the styles are slightly different (e.g. Dorado riding vs. Dorado low vs. Dorado shortie, etc. etc.) but have a similar toe and foot shape.


----------



## whoops

just1morebag said:
			
		

> lovin the tall gray ones!!!!
> 
> i would suggest the veronica slouch,, kinda like a riding boot,, sorry no pics at the moment but google it,,, theyre hot!!
> 
> Try not to worry to much about the "mean" girls,, i think alot of times everyone rushes in to do their posts not really taking alot of time to do responses except if they just happen to see a friend or familiar poster,,, its not a personal thing... hopefully most of the time,,, but yes there are going to be some prima donnas just as there are anywhere else,,, so dont let it discourage you,,, keep at it



Thank you!!! I'll have to check out the veronica. They seem so cute! Even if I buy just for weekends.




			
				NurseAnn said:
			
		

> I also think the Melissa Button boot would be perfect for a business casual situation.  I own a pair and they are soooo comfortable and versatile.  A couple of styles are on sale on Zappos right now. I haven't been able to figure out how to take a good modeling shot but if you just google Melissa Button Frye you'll find tons of pics from fashion blogs.  Good luck in your search.  You really can't go wrong with Frye.



I've seen this style around and been meaning to try it! I saw 6pm has a great sale but that no free returns 




			
				gmo said:
			
		

> I LOVE the look of the Lindsay plate. I tried to buy a pair, at a steal, but my order got canceled because they were out of stock. As far as the style names go, sometimes they vary by height (e.g. the Harness 8R, 12R and 15R are all the same boot, in different shaft heights), other times the styles are slightly different (e.g. Dorado riding vs. Dorado low vs. Dorado shortie, etc. etc.) but have a similar toe and foot shape.



I love the dark brown Lindsay plate! Definitely want to try on in person. Thank you for the explanation. In the beginning I kept saying how cute the Shirley is not realizing there are several versions!


----------



## Collie5

Here are my new Frye Campus 14G's. I have more dressy tall riding style boots, but I needed a nice casual pair of boots to wear both under straight leg or boot cut jeans, and also to wear skinny jeans tucked into the boot. These are perfect...I LOVE them!


----------



## gmo

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Here are my new Frye Campus 14G's. I have more dressy tall riding style boots, but I needed a nice casual pair of boots to wear both under straight leg or boot cut jeans, and also to wear skinny jeans tucked into the boot. These are perfect...I LOVE them!



They look fantastic!!!


----------



## Collie5

gmo said:


> They look fantastic!!!



Thank you! 
Here is a full length shot my husband took as we were walking out the door to go to lunch. Love these boots, even on an old fat lady like me.

 Geez, I hate having my picture taken! (I HATE my hair ...I'm trying to be patient while I'm growing it out from a short cut that I didn't like as much as I thought I would, and I'm getting over an eye injury to my left eye which is why I have a slightly black eye. I'm a wreck! So, just focus on the nice boots... LOL!)  I should have held my new Kooba Jonnie bag in front of me to hide my hips...


----------



## chessmont

Collie5 said:


> Thank you!
> Here is a full length shot my husband took as we were walking out the door to go to lunch. Love these boots, even on an old fat lady like me.
> 
> Geez, I hate having my picture taken! (I HATE my hair ...I'm trying to be patient while I'm growing it out from a short cut that I didn't like as much as I thought I would, and I'm getting over an eye injury to my left eye which is why I have a slightly black eye. I'm a wreck! So, just focus on the nice boots... LOL!)  I should have held my new Kooba Jonnie bag in front of me to hide my hips...



Oh hush, you look great!!!  Seriously.  The boots look good, too


----------



## Collie5

chessmont said:
			
		

> Oh hush, you look great!!!  Seriously.  The boots look good, too



Awww....thank you. I rarely pose for pictures unless they are dog show win photos with my dogs. I always feel the dogs are the main focus of the picture and most of the time people looking at them are more interested in the dog and not paying much attention to the handler.


----------



## chessmont

Collie5 said:


> Awww....thank you. I rarely pose for pictures unless they are dog show win photos with my dogs. I always feel the dogs are the main focus of the picture and most of the time people looking at them are more interested in the dog and not paying much attention to the handler.



I know what you mean; I am semi-retired from showing (don't have any prospects at the moment)


----------



## yyz

Collie5 said:


> Here are my new Frye Campus 14G's. I have more dressy tall riding style boots, but I needed a nice casual pair of boots to wear both under straight leg or boot cut jeans, and also to wear skinny jeans tucked into the boot. These are perfect...I LOVE them!


*THOSE LK AWESME!​*



Collie5 said:


> Thank you!
> Here is a full length shot my husband took as we were walking out the door to go to lunch. Love these boots, even on an old fat lady like me.
> 
> Geez, I hate having my picture taken! (I HATE my hair ...I'm trying to be patient while I'm growing it out from a short cut that I didn't like as much as I thought I would, and I'm getting over an eye injury to my left eye which is why I have a slightly black eye. I'm a wreck! So, just focus on the nice boots... LOL!)  I should have held my new Kooba Jonnie bag in front of me to hide my hips...



*Once Again Collie!!

YOU TOTALLY ROCK THOSE FRYE BOOTS!:urock:AND YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!​
There is a reason I have not done any full pictures of me in this thread...I have been fighting Diabetes for the last 3 years and was making tremendous gains on it and then lost my fight with my weight again.... 
UGH..
I was down to 250 from 340 and now Im back up 320 but I am loosing weight again!
The FRYE Boots That I Have Bought Have been Total Motivators for me to keep walking 1 mile every evening at the Mall and beating this...
Some Day I hope to be able to post some Wonderful Pictures like you all can!
But you all totally keep me motivated to keep walking and to keep trying!

*


----------



## yyz

In2themystik2 said:


> Haha, okay, so I tried and failed at taking pictures of a couple pairs of my frye boots.  I just don't have a good mirror to reflect in, and can't get a good angle or my hand far enough from my body to take a good shot, but here is what resulted.  Not very good, but you will get the idea.
> 
> Here are my new frye Carmen woven short boos in camel.  These will be good for spring and summer.  They seem like they will be quite comfortable, though I have really only worn them for a few minutes so far and my bf doesn't yet know I have these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen woven short by in2themystik2, on Flickr
> 
> And here are my Carmen harness tall boots in grey.  These are comfy and I love them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Carmen harness tall by in2themystik2, on Flickr



*
Hi  In2themystik2!
I Totally:lI Totally LVE Both of Those FRYE CARMEN's!
I can't say How much I think The Carmen Style is one of FRYE's best Style's Of Boots and I think EVERYONE Needs At least one Pair in Their Collection!
Now as for taking Pictures....
My secret is to use a tripod and the built in timers that all of the Camera's that we have these days have.
That is why you might see a small piece of paper on the floor in my pictures so I know where to stand while Im waiting for the camera.
BTW Most Best Buys and Walmarts carry tripods for a a very cheap price and from what I have seen most all of these new camera's still all have the mounting screw hole in them!
Hope this helps you all!*


----------



## yyz

just1morebag said:


> Triple strap Carmens!!! mmm LOVE!!



*Hi Just1morebag!

:urock:You Totally Are RCKING Those FRYE CARMEN's and That Coach Rory Satchel!:urock:​*


----------



## gubbakka

Hi everyone! FRYE new bee here. I bought these frye OTK campus boots in clay and they fit perfect. For sure they are exceptional quality with full grain leather. But when I wear it, I look down and can't ignore that they are quite chunky, so they have been sitting in my closet for a while. I really want them to work so bad but at the same time afraid that they will make me look even more bigger. Totally confused about weather to keep them or part with them. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Collie5

chessmont said:


> I know what you mean; I am semi-retired from showing (don't have any prospects at the moment)



I'm out of the show ring for a few months since all of my dogs are blowing their coats. Of course it would happen that they are all getting naked right when I wanted to take my newest champion to shows in Washington next month. There are 3 judges that she had a good chance of winnning Breed under.


----------



## Collie5

yyz said:


> *THOSE LK AWESME!​*
> 
> 
> 
> *Once Again Collie!!
> 
> YOU TOTALLY ROCK THOSE FRYE BOOTS!:urock:AND YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!​
> [B]Awww...Thank you so much! What a nice thing to say. It's hard to think of myself at 56 years old "rocking" anything, but it's nice to hear. *_
> 
> 
> 
> There is a reason I have not done any full pictures of me in this thread...I have been fighting Diabetes for the last 3 years and was making tremendous gains on it and then lost my fight with my weight again....
> UGH..
> I was down to 250 from 340 and now Im back up 320 but I am loosing weight again!
> The FRYE Boots That I Have Bought Have been Total Motivators for me to keep walking 1 mile every evening at the Mall and beating this...
> Some Day I hope to be able to post some Wonderful Pictures like you all can!
> But you all totally keep me motivated to keep walking and to keep trying!
> 
> _[/B]



Oh, I'm so sorry. My grandmother was diabetic. She struggled the first few years until she figured out a routine and they got her insulin dose right. She was heavy for a long time, but once everything fell into place she lost the weight. She was 2 days shy of her 97th birthday when she passed away 2 years ago this May. Diabetes is a very difficult disease to live with, but I know they are making many new strides in treating it. Hopefully, someday they will find a cure. Until then HANG IN THERE! I like to walk at the mall too during winter months. I get Seasonal Affective Depression in the winter, and I HATE cold weather. Walking at the mall gets me into a warm place with lots of distractions to look at as I walk. Also, the people watching helps make the time go by quicker. Keep up the good work, and showing off those AWESOME Frye boots while you're at it.


----------



## Collie5

gubbakka said:


> Hi everyone! FRYE new bee here. I bought these frye OTK campus boots in clay and they fit perfect. For sure they are exceptional quality with full grain leather. But when I wear it, I look down and can't ignore that they are quite chunky, so they have been sitting in my closet for a while. I really want them to work so bad but at the same time afraid that they will make me look even more bigger. Totally confused about weather to keep them or part with them. Any advice is greatly appreciated!




OMG, I LOVE them! I think they look GREAT on you. (and you are not big at all!) I love the color too. I say wear them proudly.


----------



## anitalilac

Collie5 said:


> Here are my new Frye Campus 14G's. I have more dressy tall riding style boots, but I needed a nice casual pair of boots to wear both under straight leg or boot cut jeans, and also to wear skinny jeans tucked into the boot. These are perfect...I LOVE them!



oh my!! they are beautiful..do they carry this wide calf I wonder? thanks.


----------



## yyz

gubbakka said:


> Hi everyone! FRYE new bee here. I bought these frye OTK campus boots in clay and they fit perfect. For sure they are exceptional quality with full grain leather. But when I wear it, I look down and can't ignore that they are quite chunky, so they have been sitting in my closet for a while. I really want them to work so bad but at the same time afraid that they will make me look even more bigger. Totally confused about weather to keep them or part with them. Any advice is greatly appreciated!



*Hi Gubbakka! 

First Off You Look AWESME In those FRYE OTK Campus Boots! 
I totally LVE the Clay Color in them! 
As far as Chunky looking Boots Not at all!
Actually They lengthen the look of your leg and give a sliming look on you!
(BTW You are not big at all!)
I was thinking also you might want to try pairing them with a knee length jean Skirt 
such as a Levi's 512 skirt in Hazy Dark or something similar.
http://us.levi.com/product/index.js...6849.18396896.18397756&fbn=12990137|null|null
With say a lighter colored top! 
Just a thought! 
*


----------



## yyz

Collie5 said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry. My grandmother was diabetic. She struggled the first few years until she figured out a routine and they got her insulin dose right. She was heavy for a long time, but once everything fell into place she lost the weight. She was 2 days shy of her 97th birthday when she passed away 2 years ago this May. Diabetes is a very difficult disease to live with, but I know they are making many new strides in treating it. Hopefully, someday they will find a cure. Until then HANG IN THERE! I like to walk at the mall too during winter months. I get Seasonal Affective Depression in the winter, and I HATE cold weather. Walking at the mall gets me into a warm place with lots of distractions to look at as I walk. Also, the people watching helps make the time go by quicker. Keep up the good work, and showing off those AWESOME Frye boots while you're at it.



* THANK YOU SO MUCH! ​And BTW no more silly talk of you being a Thread Killer!
Or you leaving this Forum!
And Yes I think you found a Home here in this Thread!
And yes I will always wear my FRYE's Proudly everyday!
But Once Again!
 THANK YOU FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT! ​*


----------



## yyz

anitalilac said:


> oh my!! they are beautiful..do they carry this wide calf I wonder? thanks.



*Hi Anitalilac! 

If my memory severs me right FRYE at one time did have the Campus in a Extended Calf but they are no longer made...
BUT....
They do make the FRYE Jane 14L Extended which is avery similar Boot! 
http://www.zappos.com/frye-jane-14l-stitch-extended-redwood-extended-smooth-full-grain

So i was wondering if this might be an option that you might like? *


----------



## anitalilac

Hi Matt, 

Thanks for the link...


----------



## gubbakka

Thanks everyone! hope I will get to like it more as I go. Thanks Matt, I will try these with skirt and light colored tops like you suggested for a different look. While they fit perfect on my calf, they are loose at my ankle and little roomy in the feet area too. I feel like I should have sized down in these for more sung fit. If you have regular calf  and wide ankle and feet these are the boots for you. I have normal calf and small ankle and narrow feet so they bunch up at my ankle.May be wearing them with socks will solve the problems. Matt envy you you for having so many FRYE boots  

Collie5 love your campus boots, they look great on you!


----------



## yyz

gubbakka said:


> Thanks everyone! hope I will get to like it more as I go. Thanks Matt, I will try these with skirt and light colored tops like you suggested for a different look. While they fit perfect on my calf, they are loose at my ankle and little roomy in the feet area too. I feel like I should have sized down in these for more sung fit. If you have regular calf  and wide ankle and feet these are the boots for you. I have normal calf and small ankle and narrow feet so they bunch up at my ankle.May be wearing them with socks will solve the problems. Matt envy you you for having so many FRYE boots
> 
> Collie5 love your campus boots, they look great on you!



*Awwww Sucks! 
But what I would suggest is put a gel insole in them if they are a little loose!
That will take up a 1/2 size or more depending on the insole! 
The reason I was thinking a lighter colored top was that way the boots dont totally stand out.
also if you wore them with lighter colored jeans is what I have found works best with my FRYE's I Have in That color! 
But You Do Look Great in those pictures! *


----------



## just1morebag

jailnurse93 said:


> You look great in that boot!  And I LOVE your Coach Rory too!  Thanks for sharing the pics!





Collie5 said:


> I LOVE those!!!


Tanks!!!


yyz said:


> *Hi Just1morebag!
> 
> :urock:You Totally Are RCKING Those FRYE CARMEN's and That Coach Rory Satchel!:urock:​*


Thank u yyz!!!!


----------



## Collie5

yyz said:
			
		

> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> And BTW no more silly talk of you being a Thread Killer!
> Or you leaving this Forum!
> And Yes I think you found a Home here in this Thread!
> And yes I will always wear my FRYE's Proudly everyday!
> But Once Again!
> THANK YOU FOR THE ENCOURAGEMENT!



Well, on any other thread but this one I am a thread killer or just ignored completely. The. Coach threads are the worst. Glad I found a thread I can call "home".


----------



## greengables

Collie5 said:


> Here are my new Frye Campus 14G's. I have more dressy tall riding style boots, but I needed a nice casual pair of boots to wear both under straight leg or boot cut jeans, and also to wear skinny jeans tucked into the boot. These are perfect...I LOVE them!



Those look great on you Collie5!
 I am also glad you have decided to stay and make this thread your home. It is a good thread and everyone is friendly.


----------



## greengables

gubbakka said:


> Hi everyone! FRYE new bee here. I bought these frye OTK campus boots in clay and they fit perfect. For sure they are exceptional quality with full grain leather. But when I wear it, I look down and can't ignore that they are quite chunky, so they have been sitting in my closet for a while. I really want them to work so bad but at the same time afraid that they will make me look even more bigger. Totally confused about weather to keep them or part with them. Any advice is greatly appreciated!



Those look great, not at  all chunky. I know I feel the same way about my Frye's when I look down but looking straight on they look really good. Just like yours.


----------



## gubbakka

Thanks greengables, you are right! they look less chunkier straight on than looking down. Matt you are so right about pairing light color boots with light color tops, you should be a designer! I tried bunch of different outfits with these boots today and finally wore the boots out. I did get couple of glances at my boots, don't know if they were good or bad.
Sorry for posting so many pics, let me which one works the best.


----------



## yyz

gubbakka said:


> Thanks greengables, you are right! they look less chunkier straight on than looking down. Matt you are so right about pairing light color boots with light color tops, you should be a designer! I tried bunch of different outfits with these boots today and finally wore the boots out. I did get couple of glances at my boots, don't know if they were good or bad.
> Sorry for posting so many pics, let me which one works the best.



*Hi Gubbakka! 
ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!​
That is exactly what I was Talking about!
I Think you are now seeing what I was saying about pairing those boots with other than dark Clothes!
And You didi it Perfectly!
Trust me people were Glancing because they liked what they saw and it was a VERY GOOD THING INDEED!
Now as far as what Look I like Best I like them all! 
But what I want you to try is the same things but with The cuffs up or OTK what this will do for you is help elongate your legs and give you a totally different look!
But My Favorite if I have to pick one is between the jean skirt and purple dress!
But Like I say I would like to see all of these withe the cuffs up!
Personally I think taking Pictures is the best way to see what looks good and what doesnt.
What it does that a mirror doesnt it lets you sit down and look over what you are seeing and look at everything to see what you like and not and also to be able to change the lighting and compare them (with or without FLASH) this way you get different views all at the same time.
And in todays Day and Age Pictures are very cheap to take!
As far as posting here in this thread I personally dont think any one here minds and Im sure they all will help you as to what looks best!
That is one of the reasons I made this thread so people could get honest opinions of what worked good with their FRYE BOOTS!
After all I just wanted a place here where we could get opinions other than what we read in the reviews from the stores. 
So I totally encourage everyone here to do this a help each other!
BTW You Flatter me saying I should be a Designer!
I just Enjoy trying to help you all out!


*


----------



## gubbakka

Thanks Matt! the boot is not looking that great on me in the cuffs up position. I think I need to stretch it out a little to fit my upper calf little better. Have you ever tried stretching them a little on your own? I like the boots with the skirt and the dress too, but those are really not practical to wear here in NJ in winter at least for my age (35). They look good with the light colored jeans and stand out a lot with dark color jeans, but all my jeans are dark color except one or two.All in all I still love the boots for FRYE quality (so comfy) but honestly feel I should have bought it in a different color for it to be my go to winter boot.


----------



## Collie5

yyz said:


> *Hi Gubbakka!
> ALL I CAN SAY IS YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!​
> That is exactly what I was Talking about!
> I Think you are now seeing what I was saying about pairing those boots with other than dark Clothes!
> And You didi it Perfectly!
> Trust me people were Glancing because they liked what they saw and it was a VERY GOOD THING INDEED!
> Now as far as what Look I like Best I like them all!
> But what I want you to try is the same things but with The cuffs up or OTK what this will do for you is help elongate your legs and give you a totally different look!
> But My Favorite if I have to pick one is between the jean skirt and purple dress!
> But Like I say I would like to see all of these withe the cuffs up!
> Personally I think taking Pictures is the best way to see what looks good and what doesnt.
> What it does that a mirror doesnt it lets you sit down and look over what you are seeing and look at everything to see what you like and not and also to be able to change the lighting and compare them (with or without FLASH) this way you get different views all at the same time.
> And in todays Day and Age Pictures are very cheap to take!
> As far as posting here in this thread I personally dont think any one here minds and Im sure they all will help you as to what looks best!
> That is one of the reasons I made this thread so people could get honest opinions of what worked good with their FRYE BOOTS!
> After all I just wanted a place here where we could get opinions other than what we read in the reviews from the stores.
> So I totally encourage everyone here to do this a help each other!
> BTW You Flatter me saying I should be a Designer!
> I just Enjoy trying to help you all out!
> 
> 
> *



I completely agree! I love all the looks but my fav is also with the jeans skirt...WONDERFUL look! I can't tell you how much I love those boots... As far as the cold weather, what about wearing some winter tights with the boots and skirt?


----------



## Trayler

Does anyone own the Missy tall boots? I have been admiring them for some time now and I'm really thinking of ordering them. I don't have the opportunity to try them on first. I typically wear Loeffler Randall boots and I have what I think are normal size calves. I would really appreciate some advice on them. Thank you!


----------



## In2themystik2

gubbakka said:


> Thanks greengables, you are right! they look less chunkier straight on than looking down. Matt you are so right about pairing light color boots with light color tops, you should be a designer! I tried bunch of different outfits with these boots today and finally wore the boots out. I did get couple of glances at my boots, don't know if they were good or bad.
> Sorry for posting so many pics, let me which one works the best.


I have other replies for other people later, but just had a minute and wanted to add my two cents on your posting.  I didn't get a chance to respond last night, but was going to say the same thing as Matt about balancing with lighter colors on top.  I like the first three the best - I love boots with skirts and dresses and wear various combinations like that more often than pants!  

I agree with the tights suggestion for winterizing looks as well, AND, that might help them slide on better with the cuffs up until they stretch a bit or if you decide to have them stretched.  It's always more snug over jeans, and sometimes the interior sticks on skin a bit if you are bare legged, depending on the lining of the boot.  

I think you could also still try these with darker wash jeans/denim, but maybe balance it out with lighter colors on top instead of all dark and except for the light boots.  Your first look posted yesterday would look good with a saddle brown boot, or maybe something a little darker than saddle brown.  

I have some lighter taupe colored boots that I wear with darker skinny jeans, but it all kind of depends on how I balance them out on the top, usually something in a lighter color scheme. Someday when I have time, I'll have to try the tripod idea or get a better mirror up and take pics like you did!   

Also, if you ultimately feel that the color just isn't going to work for you, I know people here have talked about having great dye jobs done on boots.  OR, if they just aren't what you want in the end, you could always try to sell on and try some other pairs.   ... Or, like I do, just buy more pairs...

And above all!  Whatever you wear - wear it with confidence and own it, and no one will question you!   and if they do... Ignore 'em, you should be dressing for you!  Have fun with it, because life is too short to not strive to be fabulous every day!


----------



## jailnurse93

Collie5 said:


> Here are my new Frye Campus 14G's. I have more dressy tall riding style boots, but I needed a nice casual pair of boots to wear both under straight leg or boot cut jeans, and also to wear skinny jeans tucked into the boot. These are perfect...I LOVE them!



Oooh..LIKE LIKE LIKE!!!  I came to this thread tonight hoping you'd have a pic of your Campus' boot posted!  Thank you!  Before long you will be stalking another pair of pair of Frye's!  I think the favorite of all of my pairs if my Harness 12r in dark brown.  They are so comfy and wrinkly and I love the color.


----------



## jailnurse93

gubbakka said:


> Thanks greengables, you are right! they look less chunkier straight on than looking down. Matt you are so right about pairing light color boots with light color tops, you should be a designer! I tried bunch of different outfits with these boots today and finally wore the boots out. I did get couple of glances at my boots, don't know if they were good or bad.
> Sorry for posting so many pics, let me which one works the best.



I like those on you!  Super cute with dresses!  You make me want to wear a dress, really.  Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## dragonette

gubbakka said:
			
		

> Thanks greengables, you are right! they look less chunkier straight on than looking down. Matt you are so right about pairing light color boots with light color tops, you should be a designer! I tried bunch of different outfits with these boots today and finally wore the boots out. I did get couple of glances at my boots, don't know if they were good or bad.
> Sorry for posting so many pics, let me which one works the best.



My faves on you are first denim jeans and denim skirt! Looks awesome!


----------



## dragonette

just1morebag said:
			
		

> Triple strap Carmens!!! mmm LOVE!!



You are rocking them as usual sista!


----------



## dragonette

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Thank you!
> Here is a full length shot my husband took as we were walking out the door to go to lunch. Love these boots, even on an old fat lady like me.
> 
> Geez, I hate having my picture taken! (I HATE my hair ...I'm trying to be patient while I'm growing it out from a short cut that I didn't like as much as I thought I would, and I'm getting over an eye injury to my left eye which is why I have a slightly black eye. I'm a wreck! So, just focus on the nice boots... LOL!)  I should have held my new Kooba Jonnie bag in front of me to hide my hips...



You are so not a wreck... You look wonderful! Seriously cannot tell you have a black eye at all and you are rocking those boots!


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:
			
		

> THOSE LK AWESME!
> 
> Once Again Collie!!
> 
> YOU TOTALLY ROCK THOSE FRYE BOOTS!:urock:AND YOU LOOK FANTASTIC!
> 
> There is a reason I have not done any full pictures of me in this thread...I have been fighting Diabetes for the last 3 years and was making tremendous gains on it and then lost my fight with my weight again....
> UGH..
> I was down to 250 from 340 and now Im back up 320 but I am loosing weight again!
> The FRYE Boots That I Have Bought Have been Total Motivators for me to keep walking 1 mile every evening at the Mall and beating this...
> Some Day I hope to be able to post some Wonderful Pictures like you all can!
> But you all totally keep me motivated to keep walking and to keep trying!



Looking fwd to "seeing" u one day Matt!


----------



## dragonette

gubbakka said:
			
		

> Hi everyone! FRYE new bee here. I bought these frye OTK campus boots in clay and they fit perfect. For sure they are exceptional quality with full grain leather. But when I wear it, I look down and can't ignore that they are quite chunky, so they have been sitting in my closet for a while. I really want them to work so bad but at the same time afraid that they will make me look even more bigger. Totally confused about weather to keep them or part with them. Any advice is greatly appreciated!



This outfit seriously shows off your boots wonderfully!!


----------



## dragonette

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Well, on any other thread but this one I am a thread killer or just ignored completely. The. Coach threads are the worst. Glad I found a thread I can call "home".



Oh I'm so sorry to hear that! It's funny that things have become this way. Back in 2008 Coach was one of the friendliest subforums but I guess people do move around different brands and the vibe changes! I used to be a Coachie in 2008!  Frye is good. Pls stick around!


----------



## dragonette

Sharing an action peekture of my Burnt Red Carmens when I wore them to SF for football game!


----------



## dragonette

And I wore them shopping the next day!


----------



## Collie5

jailnurse93 said:


> Oooh..LIKE LIKE LIKE!!!  I came to this thread tonight hoping you'd have a pic of your Campus' boot posted!  Thank you!  Before long you will be stalking another pair of pair of Frye's!  I think the favorite of all of my pairs if my Harness 12r in dark brown.  They are so comfy and wrinkly and I love the color.



Thanks! And, oh yeah, I have already been looking at other styles...this could be dangerous to my pocketbook!


----------



## Collie5

dragonette said:


> You are so not a wreck... You look wonderful! Seriously cannot tell you have a black eye at all and you are rocking those boots!



Awww....you are so sweet to say that! Thank you!!! As I said before, Now that I'm 56 it's hard to think of myself as being able to "rock" anything. LOL! You get to this age and you think, "I don't FEEL old, but my body sometimes reminds me that I am". I'm so drooling over your Carmens. That may be my next pair.


----------



## Collie5

dragonette said:


> Sharing an action peekture of my Burnt Red Carmens when I wore them to SF for football game!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024291



Love, love love these boots and you look so pretty!


----------



## dragonette

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Awww....you are so sweet to say that! Thank you!!! As I said before, Now that I'm 56 it's hard to think of myself as being able to "rock" anything. LOL! You get to this age and you think, "I don't FEEL old, but my body sometimes reminds me that I am". I'm so drooling over your Carmens. That may be my next pair.



56 is not old! And as many in this thread will tell u, age is just a number, especially when we wear Frye! 

Pls try the Carmens! They are awesome!


----------



## dragonette

Collie5 said:
			
		

> Love, love love these boots and you look so pretty!



Thank u so much! I hope u get them too... Spreading the Carmen love!


----------



## piperbaby

Im going to have to get those red carmen's too! They will be my Valentine's present Dang that dragonette! 

I have been naught and won 3 auctions on ebay this week One Frye harness in Olive i have been trying to hunt down for 7 months in my size so yay!!! A Frye Campus in Bananna because, I dont have a pair of Campus and for the price it was too good to pass up a BNIB pair. The same with a Villager pair. I dont know how im going to sneak all these in


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Im going to have to get those red carmen's too! They will be my Valentine's present Dang that dragonette!
> 
> I have been naught and won 3 auctions on ebay this week One Frye harness in Olive i have been trying to hunt down for 7 months in my size so yay!!! A Frye Campus in Bananna because, I dont have a pair of Campus and for the price it was too good to pass up a BNIB pair. The same with a Villager pair. I dont know how im going to sneak all these in



Congrats on your eBay victories!  The olive is so gorgeous on the Harness boots. Post pictures when you get them!


----------



## scorp116

dragonette said:


> Sharing an action peekture of my Burnt Red Carmens when I wore them to SF for football game!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024291



Looking fab as usual dragonette!  And can I tell you how jealous I am that you went to a 49er game?  I'm from the SF bay area and I haven't been to a game this season.  Anyway, go Niners!


----------



## gubbakka

Thanks jailnurse93, dragonette and Collie5! I am so glad I posted pics here, now I see what you guys are saying. Glad that I get to enjoy a great quality boots by wearing them rather than keeping them in the closet. Thanks Matt for starting a great thread! dragonette love those burnt red boots you have, super hot!


----------



## gubbakka

In2themystik2 said:


> I have other replies for other people later, but just had a minute and wanted to add my two cents on your posting.  I didn't get a chance to respond last night, but was going to say the same thing as Matt about balancing with lighter colors on top.  I like the first three the best - I love boots with skirts and dresses and wear various combinations like that more often than pants!
> 
> I agree with the tights suggestion for winterizing looks as well, AND, that might help them slide on better with the cuffs up until they stretch a bit or if you decide to have them stretched.  It's always more snug over jeans, and sometimes the interior sticks on skin a bit if you are bare legged, depending on the lining of the boot.
> 
> I think you could also still try these with darker wash jeans/denim, but maybe balance it out with lighter colors on top instead of all dark and except for the light boots.  Your first look posted yesterday would look good with a saddle brown boot, or maybe something a little darker than saddle brown.
> 
> I have some lighter taupe colored boots that I wear with darker skinny jeans, but it all kind of depends on how I balance them out on the top, usually something in a lighter color scheme. Someday when I have time, I'll have to try the tripod idea or get a better mirror up and take pics like you did!
> 
> Also, if you ultimately feel that the color just isn't going to work for you, I know people here have talked about having great dye jobs done on boots.  OR, if they just aren't what you want in the end, you could always try to sell on and try some other pairs.   ... Or, like I do, just buy more pairs...
> 
> And above all!  Whatever you wear - wear it with confidence and own it, and no one will question you!   and if they do... Ignore 'em, you should be dressing for you!  Have fun with it, because life is too short to not strive to be fabulous every day!



Thanks In2themystik2 for such a thorough and great advise! I would love to see some of your pics sometime. Where have you seen people talking about dye jobs, is there a separate thread? I have FRYE billy pull on in clay, which I bought at the same time as this one on sale. Love that one and have been wearing it all the time. It is a cowboy boot, so I always wear it with girly dresses to reduce the masculinity. The look is cute etc but I can only do that look spring/fall that is only 2-3 times a season. Have been thinking about dyeing it to a darker color so that I can wear it with pants too.


----------



## chessmont

Do you guys/gals think the Banana Campus Boot would look good with dark jeans (tucked in and not)?  I mainly wear dark jeans.   I have bought and returned these boots twice now because I thought maybe it just didn't look good.  But now I am looking to you for opinions.  I just love the color, reminds me of college when we all wore the Banana Campus Fryes!  (MANY moons ago!) Of course, though, our jeans were tattered and bleached back then...

Sorry I don't have mod pics, but thought I would see if you could picture it.


----------



## dragonette

scorp116 said:


> Looking fab as usual dragonette!  And can I tell you how jealous I am that you went to a 49er game?  I'm from the SF bay area and I haven't been to a game this season.  Anyway, go Niners!



Go Niners! The new bf is a HUGE Niners fan and basically gets all the tickets LOL. We are going to Atlanta this weekend! He says Superbowl is too expensive though!

In other news... My Taylor Harness is out for delivery today! I am excited!


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Im going to have to get those red carmen's too! They will be my Valentine's present Dang that dragonette!
> 
> I have been naught and won 3 auctions on ebay this week One Frye harness in Olive i have been trying to hunt down for 7 months in my size so yay!!! A Frye Campus in Bananna because, I dont have a pair of Campus and for the price it was too good to pass up a BNIB pair. The same with a Villager pair. I dont know how im going to sneak all these in



Teehee! You won't regret getting them! They were my Christmas pressie!

Congrats on all your new Frye scores! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## dragonette

gubbakka said:


> Thanks jailnurse93, dragonette and Collie5! I am so glad I posted pics here, now I see what you guys are saying. Glad that I get to enjoy a great quality boots by wearing them rather than keeping them in the closet. Thanks Matt for starting a great thread! dragonette love those burnt red boots you have, super hot!



Thank you dear! Pls keep posting pics!


----------



## dragonette

chessmont said:


> Do you guys/gals think the Banana Campus Boot would look good with dark jeans (tucked in and not)?  I mainly wear dark jeans.   I have bought and returned these boots twice now because I thought maybe it just didn't look good.  But now I am looking to you for opinions.  I just love the color, reminds me of college when we all wore the Banana Campus Fryes!  (MANY moons ago!) Of course, though, our jeans were tattered and bleached back then...
> 
> Sorry I don't have mod pics, but thought I would see if you could picture it.



I think they would look awesome with dark denim!


----------



## dragonette

gubbakka said:


> Thanks In2themystik2 for such a thorough and great advise! I would love to see some of your pics sometime. Where have you seen people talking about dye jobs, is there a separate thread? I have FRYE billy pull on in clay, which I bought at the same time as this one on sale. Love that one and have been wearing it all the time. It is a cowboy boot, so I always wear it with girly dresses to reduce the masculinity. The look is cute etc but I can only do that look spring/fall that is only 2-3 times a season. Have been thinking about dyeing it to a darker color so that I can wear it with pants too.



Have you considered getting fleece tights so you can wear your skirts and dresses in the winter too? That's how I am wearing my Carmens! It's not easy for me to find skinny jeans that fit me properly, and I keep wanting to wear my Carmens but they only fit under very wide legged jeans (which I do have, but I always want my Carmens visible, you know?). Fleece tights are the bomb!


----------



## gubbakka

Thanks dragonette for mentioning fleece tights! they are my fav too I wear them all the time with sweater dresses, long tops etc. But I have only found them so far in dark colors mainly black, I can imagine how gorgeous your carmines might look with them but for clay boots it will be too much contrast. But thanks to you guys here for inspiring me, I will try more outfits with it.


----------



## Collie5

I just want to say, THANK YOU to all the wonderful people in this thread! You all are so nice and I will definitely be staying and posting here. It's so nice to know there is actually a sub-forum on TPF that I can go to and ask questions and be acknowledged and not ignored. (I did break my vow to not post on anymore threads though. This morning I posted on two threads in the "Animalicious" sub-forum and will probably regret it, for more reasons than one. Oh well...) 
Thank you too for your help with my Frye questions and for welcoming me into the Frye family here. PLEASE keep posting pics of those beautiful boots too!


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:


> Congrats on your eBay victories!  The olive is so gorgeous on the Harness boots. Post pictures when you get them!



Oh I know I have been stalking a pair of Olive forever and have not been able to find one anywhere. One finally showed it's face on ebay and I believe its actually the belted harness, so I was scared to get it for fear it wouldnt be the olive I was wanting, and I would be sad but I think I kind of like the fact that its even more difficult to find this one...hahaha


----------



## piperbaby

ohhh sorry thats so big...and why is the other one so small? eeks


----------



## gmo

gubbakka said:


> Thanks In2themystik2 for such a thorough and great advise! I would love to see some of your pics sometime. Where have you seen people talking about dye jobs, is there a separate thread? I have FRYE billy pull on in clay, which I bought at the same time as this one on sale. Love that one and have been wearing it all the time. It is a cowboy boot, so I always wear it with girly dresses to reduce the masculinity. The look is cute etc but I can only do that look spring/fall that is only 2-3 times a season. Have been thinking about dyeing it to a darker color so that I can wear it with pants too.



Hi! I just saw your post. I have mentioned dyeing my Fryes a couple of times on this thread. I use myshoehospital.com and they do an excellent job.


----------



## jailnurse93

piperbaby said:


> Oh I know I have been stalking a pair of Olive forever and have not been able to find one anywhere. One finally showed it's face on ebay and I believe its actually the belted harness, so I was scared to get it for fear it wouldnt be the olive I was wanting, and I would be sad but I think I kind of like the fact that its even more difficult to find this one...hahaha



Oooh...sigh!  Another one to love!  What a great color!  And no, that pic is not too big! LOL


----------



## jailnurse93

Collie5 said:


> I just want to say, THANK YOU to all the wonderful people in this thread! You all are so nice and I will definitely be staying and posting here. It's so nice to know there is actually a sub-forum on TPF that I can go to and ask questions and be acknowledged and not ignored. (I did break my vow to not post on anymore threads though. This morning I posted on two threads in the "Animalicious" sub-forum and will probably regret it, for more reasons than one. Oh well...)
> Thank you too for your help with my Frye questions and for welcoming me into the Frye family here. PLEASE keep posting pics of those beautiful boots too!



I'm glad you reconsidered and are staying Collie!  There are lots of nice people here.  The Frye thread is one of my favorites; I check it regularly.  I just became a Frye addict in November when my ex-husband bought my first pair for me.  I have since purchased 2 more pairs plus the Frye Chuka, a moccasin that is sooo comfortable.  If you are looking for good deals, shoebuy.com and 6pm.com often has nice sales on Frye.  Also ebay, I got my Cavalry's there, new in box.   Frye has got me out of my Naot clogs that have been on my feet for 8+ years!!  UNBELIEVABLE.  I never would have dreamed I would not have a pair of Naot clogs on my feet everyday!


----------



## jailnurse93

dragonette said:


> And I wore them shopping the next day!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024302



You look great!  The Fryes looks great! Like I said before-this is your boot!  Love the color!  I was looking at the Phillip Harness in this color but there are so many Frye's that I want, LOL.  LOVE LOVE LOVE your leather jacket!!!  Bal moto, correct?  I've seen it in your blog...LOVE YOUR JACKET!!!!  You have a great style!  Did I say that I love your jacket?


----------



## piperbaby

Does anyone know what color this is? http://youlookfab.com/2010/01/20/frye-comfortable-casual-boots-are-forever-fab/
And why I cant find it anywhere?


----------



## EMMY

I just ordered the Melissa lace ups in black..anyone have these? I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything...can't wait to get them!!! I like the side zip so I get the look of the lace-up w/o the headache lol!!


----------



## piperbaby

EMMY said:
			
		

> I just ordered the Melissa lace ups in black..anyone have these? I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything...can't wait to get them!!! I like the side zip so I get the look of the lace-up w/o the headache lol!!



Not the lace up, but I have the back zip and im wearing my Melissa button right now


----------



## Trayler

I'm officially joining this thread today! I just got a pair of Tall Missy Wedge boots and I'm in love!!! I totally get why you all love Frye boots so much.


----------



## EMMY

piperbaby said:


> Not the lace up, but I have the back zip and im wearing my Melissa button right now



Those are sweet too...I haven't bought a pair of Fryes in a few years so I'm really looking forward to getting these   Hope I like to keep!!!

The buttons are gorgy too..I'm sure you look awesome in them!!!


----------



## piperbaby

I saw some partial lace up Melissa's earlier this year that were super cute. They didn't have my size


----------



## SSShayne

So i have a confession to make.  Even tho I have 2 pairs of Fryes, among my growing collection of boots, that I love dearly and many more on my want list.....I had a gift card for amazon.com from xmas, and bought a knock off pair of harness boots.  Some of the comments were favorable, so I thought Id take a chance.  WRONG - they were so cheap, uncomfortable and not very nice looking either..... pretty much inferior in every way.

Of course I sent them back - and vow to never ever buy a cheap pair of boots ever again.......


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Oh I know I have been stalking a pair of Olive forever and have not been able to find one anywhere. One finally showed it's face on ebay and I believe its actually the belted harness, so I was scared to get it for fear it wouldnt be the olive I was wanting, and I would be sad but I think I kind of like the fact that its even more difficult to find this one...hahaha



Beautiful boots! That color is amazing.


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> Do you guys/gals think the Banana Campus Boot would look good with dark jeans (tucked in and not)?  I mainly wear dark jeans.   I have bought and returned these boots twice now because I thought maybe it just didn't look good.  But now I am looking to you for opinions.  I just love the color, reminds me of college when we all wore the Banana Campus Fryes!  (MANY moons ago!) Of course, though, our jeans were tattered and bleached back then...
> 
> Sorry I don't have mod pics, but thought I would see if you could picture it.



Well, this time I will keep them, they arrived today.  I am photo-taking and posting challenged so not sure if I'll mod, but thanks for the support here.  Now gotta get the nerve up to go out in my bright banana boots!


----------



## gmo

So, I went to Saks to return some Rachel Comey shoes from an online order (I went a little crazy with the holiday sale and consolidation sale). I was trying to be good and not make any purchases, but then I found a pair of Vera Slouch boots for $143! Excuse the dark pictures, the lighting in my apartment is the worst:


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:
			
		

> So, I went to Saks to return some Rachel Comey shoes from an online order (I went a little crazy with the holiday sale and consolidation sale). I was trying to be good and not make any purchases, but then I found a pair of Vera Slouch boots for $143! Excuse the dark pictures, the lighting in my apartment is the worst:



Ohhhhh score!!!


----------



## piperbaby

SSShayne said:
			
		

> So i have a confession to make.  Even tho I have 2 pairs of Fryes, among my growing collection of boots, that I love dearly and many more on my want list.....I had a gift card for amazon.com from xmas, and bought a knock off pair of harness boots.  Some of the comments were favorable, so I thought Id take a chance.  WRONG - they were so cheap, uncomfortable and not very nice looking either..... pretty much inferior in every way.
> 
> Of course I sent them back - and vow to never ever buy a cheap pair of boots ever again.......



Lol, live and learn! At least it didnt cost you shipping. I have realized though that ALL the boots in Macy's


----------



## piperbaby

piperbaby said:
			
		

> Lol, live and learn! At least it didnt cost you shipping I have realized though that almost ALL the boots in the Macy's here in Hawaii seemed super cheap this year now that I'm stuck on my Fry's. Now mind you, it does not get cold here, so they dont carry high end boots anyway. But, all the leathers just seemed thin.  [/QUOTE


----------



## dragonette

jailnurse93 said:


> You look great!  The Fryes looks great! Like I said before-this is your boot!  Love the color!  I was looking at the Phillip Harness in this color but there are so many Frye's that I want, LOL.  LOVE LOVE LOVE your leather jacket!!!  Bal moto, correct?  I've seen it in your blog...LOVE YOUR JACKET!!!!  You have a great style!  Did I say that I love your jacket?



Aww... Thank you my dear! And thank you for reading my blog! I have so much to post... I am always behind! Yes, it's a Bal moto and I lovelovelove it! I took mod shots of my new Frye Taylor Harness while wearing my moto, just for you! I will post them soon!

ps. I have 3 pairs of Fryes in my 6pm basket... *gulp*


----------



## dragonette

Seeking advice from anyone who has the Caroline Campus and Rory Scrunch!

Do they run large? I am a 5.5 in Carmens and Taylor. Would I be able to wear these?

I am so sad I missed out on the Caroline Campus in Cranberry in 5.5! But I will try the Navy if this style doesn't run too big! I heard that Rory runs a full size large, so that may rule out Rory completely.


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> Seeking advice from anyone who has the Caroline Campus and Rory Scrunch!
> 
> Do they run large? I am a 5.5 in Carmens and Taylor. Would I be able to wear these?
> 
> I am so sad I missed out on the Caroline Campus in Cranberry in 5.5! But I will try the Navy if this style doesn't run too big! I heard that Rory runs a full size large, so that may rule out Rory completely.



I want a Rory too! Bah


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Seeking advice from anyone who has the Caroline Campus and Rory Scrunch!
> 
> Do they run large? I am a 5.5 in Carmens and Taylor. Would I be able to wear these?
> 
> I am so sad I missed out on the Caroline Campus in Cranberry in 5.5! But I will try the Navy if this style doesn't run too big! I heard that Rory runs a full size large, so that may rule out Rory completely.



*Hi Dargonette!
I have 2 pairs of the Caroline Campus one is pair is Gray the other is Black and they both ran TTS!
*


----------



## yyz

*Hi All! 

Sorry that I haven't been Around this Last week.
And I see I Have a Bunch of Catching up to do with All of your Posts!
I Have been sick with the FLU and trying to go to work as much as possible and have Just been so drained this last week!:rain:
But I am Finally feeling Better and hope to get back to my nightly 1 mile walk in the Mall!

*


----------



## Balvert

gmo said:


> So, I went to Saks to return some Rachel Comey shoes from an online order (I went a little crazy with the holiday sale and consolidation sale). I was trying to be good and not make any purchases, but then I found a pair of Vera Slouch boots for $143! Excuse the dark pictures, the lighting in my apartment is the worst:



hi gmo, that's really one great deal! I've been contemplating the Veronica Slouch for a while.  I bought the Shortie in my regular size but returned it because it almost slipped off my feet after a few hours of wearing in the house.  Would you say the slouch is TTS or did you have to size up/down?


----------



## gmo

Balvert said:


> hi gmo, that's really one great deal! I've been contemplating the Veronica Slouch for a while.  I bought the Shortie in my regular size but returned it because it almost slipped off my feet after a few hours of wearing in the house.  Would you say the slouch is TTS or did you have to size up/down?



Hi! These are the Vera, and I'd say they actually fit a bit big on me! My typical size is an 8 but I think a 7.5 would have been perfect. I used to have a pair of Veronicas that were TTS, so I think I'd buy true.


----------



## piperbaby

I bought my bf his first 2 pais of Frye today:lolots: He says he does not need them and says he will not wear them, which is typical of him. He says that about everything. That is exactly why I got them for him, because he trys to wear mine instead!! He has tried wearing my Veronica slouch and my Heath outside zip, and then says they hurt his feet Now we are nearly the same size me 5"9 and he 5"10 but his feet are a smide bigger and apparently wider and thats why they just dont work well for him... So he MUST have his own... 

I got him a Rogan Engineer, which to me looks like a men's Veronica slouch only shorter.... and a Dakota....


----------



## Balvert

gmo said:


> Hi! These are the Vera, and I'd say they actually fit a bit big on me! My typical size is an 8 but I think a 7.5 would have been perfect. I used to have a pair of Veronicas that were TTS, so I think I'd buy true.



Thanks for the advice


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> Hi Dargonette!
> I have 2 pairs of the Caroline Campus one is pair is Gray the other is Black and they both ran TTS!



Thank u Matt! How is the shaft? Is it scrunchable?


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Sorry that I haven't been Around this Last week.
> And I see I Have a Bunch of Catching up to do with All of your Posts!
> I Have been sick with the FLU and trying to go to work as much as possible and have Just been so drained this last week!:rain:
> But I am Finally feeling Better and hope to get back to my nightly 1 mile walk in the Mall!



So glad to hear u are feeling better!


----------



## dragonette

gmo said:


> Hi! These are the Vera, and I'd say they actually fit a bit big on me! My typical size is an 8 but I think a 7.5 would have been perfect. I used to have a pair of Veronicas that were TTS, so I think I'd buy true.



I have wanted to try the Vera but I also heard they ran large. Sigh!


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> I bought my bf his first 2 pais of Frye today:lolots: He says he does not need them and says he will not wear them, which is typical of him. He says that about everything. That is exactly why I got them for him, because he trys to wear mine instead!! He has tried wearing my Veronica slouch and my Heath outside zip, and then says they hurt his feet Now we are nearly the same size me 5"9 and he 5"10 but his feet are a smide bigger and apparently wider and thats why they just dont work well for him... So he MUST have his own...
> 
> I got him a Rogan Engineer, which to me looks like a men's Veronica slouch only shorter.... and a Dakota....



That's awesome of u to get him his own Frye's! So funny that he tried to wear yours. If he keeps doing that he's gonna stretch yours out!


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> So glad to hear u are feeling better!



* Yes Much Better Today! *




dragonette said:


> Thank u Matt! How is the shaft? Is it scrunchable?



* OH Yes! They are VERY SCRUNCHABLE! :love;
I just Put a pair on to make sure just for you! 
But the shaft will compress to half it pulled up height!
I have been thinking of getting another pair of these from 6pm also!
http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus?zfcTest=mat:1
Im totally LVING the Spice or the Cranberry! 
i think The Spice would be a Great color for YOU!  
BTW They do have it in a 5.5....
Not that I would ever enable any one around here! 
*


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> Yes Much Better Today!
> 
> OH Yes! They are VERY SCRUNCHABLE! :love;
> I just Put a pair on to make sure just for you!
> But the shaft will compress to half it pulled up height!
> I have been thinking of getting another pair of these from 6pm also!
> http://www.6pm.com/frye-caroline-campus?zfcTest=mat%3A1
> Im totally LVING the Spice or the Cranberry!
> i think The Spice would be a Great color for YOU!
> BTW They do have it in a 5.5....
> Not that I would ever enable any one around here!



I really want cranberry! So sad I missed out. I'm thinking the navy to go with my blue bag! Spice is nice but I'm resisting buying an orange bag!


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> I bought my bf his first 2 pais of Frye today:lolots: He says he does not need them and says he will not wear them, which is typical of him. He says that about everything. That is exactly why I got them for him, because he trys to wear mine instead!! He has tried wearing my Veronica slouch and my Heath outside zip, and then says they hurt his feet Now we are nearly the same size me 5"9 and he 5"10 but his feet are a smide bigger and apparently wider and thats why they just dont work well for him... So he MUST have his own...
> 
> I got him a Rogan Engineer, which to me looks like a men's Veronica slouch only shorter.... and a Dakota....


*Hi Piperbaby! 
Welcome to the FRYE THREAD!
I will first give you my famous words i tell everyone.....
The one thing about FRYE Boots is They are like Wabbits and tend to multiply like them once you get your first pair! 
Now I see that we have both you and your BF addicted to them!
As for me as you can tell I Sooooo LVE my FRYE's I think actually I have closer to 100 pairs of them....
What i was wondering is what size you wear and your BF?
I can wear a size 10 or 11 and really it depends on the boot and what socks I want to wear with them!
my feet are a true B width so this why Im very lucky in that regard as to what choices I have in Footwear.
But I think a pair of Veronica Slouches are a perfect boot for any Guy to wear really, and really it is a shame that FRYE doesn't make them in lager sizes for them.*



dragonette said:


> That's awesome of u to get him his own Frye's! So funny that he tried to wear yours. If he keeps doing that he's gonna stretch yours out!


*Awwwwwww I think It AWESME He tried on the Veronica's Maybe a size 11 might fit him? 

*


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> I really want cranberry! So sad I missed out. I'm thinking the navy to go with my blue bag! Spice is nice but I'm resisting buying an orange bag!



*Awwwwww But you really do Need a Orange Bag......
You Know I bet I could Find you one of those to go with the FRYE Caroline's in Spice! *


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Oh I know I have been stalking a pair of Olive forever and have not been able to find one anywhere. One finally showed it's face on ebay and I believe its actually the belted harness, so I was scared to get it for fear it wouldnt be the olive I was wanting, and I would be sad but I think I kind of like the fact that its even more difficult to find this one...hahaha



*VERY Nice! LVE the Olive Color! 
And No such thing as to big or to many pictures on this thread!*


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Sharing an action peekture of my Burnt Red Carmens when I wore them to SF for football game!
> View attachment 2024291





dragonette said:


> And I wore them shopping the next day!
> View attachment 2024300
> 
> View attachment 2024302



*Dragonette!

All I can Say is you Totally RCK! 
:urock::urock:*​


----------



## yyz

chessmont said:


> Do you guys/gals think the Banana Campus Boot would look good with dark jeans (tucked in and not)?  I mainly wear dark jeans.   I have bought and returned these boots twice now because I thought maybe it just didn't look good.  But now I am looking to you for opinions.  I just love the color, reminds me of college when we all wore the Banana Campus Fryes!  (MANY moons ago!) Of course, though, our jeans were tattered and bleached back then...
> 
> Sorry I don't have mod pics, but thought I would see if you could picture it.



*I can Because I wore them back in the late 70's that way also both in and out of my jeans! 
And Yes I think they will Look Great with dark Jeans Just pair them with a Lighter colored top! 
But definitely wear them over the Jeans!
Like I alway tell people that ask me why I wear my Boots over my Jeans...
"It is Simple! The Jeans cost $30.00 the Boots cost $300.00... Why would I cover up AWESME Boots with $30.00 Jeans!"
Matt's words of Wisdom! *


----------



## yyz

EMMY said:


> I just ordered the Melissa lace ups in black..anyone have these? I tried doing a search but couldn't find anything...can't wait to get them!!! I like the side zip so I get the look of the lace-up w/o the headache lol!!



*Hi Emmy! 
Welcome to the FRYE Thread!
But No I don't think any one has got those yet here!
So You will be our First with them So I cant wait to hear what you have to say about how they fit and how you like them! 
And of Course We would LVE for you to Post Some Modeling Picture if you would Like! *


----------



## yyz

Trayler said:


> I'm officially joining this thread today! I just got a pair of Tall Missy Wedge boots and I'm in love!!! I totally get why you all love Frye boots so much.


*Hi Trayler!
Welcome to the FRYE THREAD!
And As I warn Everyone....
The one thing about FRYE Boots is They are like Wabbits and tend to multiply like them once you get your first pair! 
Yes and you are right the best thing about them is theyjust keep getting better the more you wear them!
Some of the pairs Ihave had for close to 7 years now and are still in AWESME shape!
Please feel free to post what you like about them and post modeling picture if you would Like! 
*


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> So, I went to Saks to return some Rachel Comey shoes from an online order (I went a little crazy with the holiday sale and consolidation sale). I was trying to be good and not make any purchases, but then I found a pair of Vera Slouch boots for $143! Excuse the dark pictures, the lighting in my apartment is the worst:


*Hi GMO! 
You are totally RCKING those Veronica Slouches! 
And Yes you Totally scored on the Price!
:urock::urock:​*


----------



## chessmont

yyz said:


> *I can Because I wore them back in the late 70's that way also both in and out of my jeans!
> And Yes I think they will Look Great with dark Jeans Just pair them with a Lighter colored top!
> But definitely wear them over the Jeans!
> Like I alway tell people that ask me why I wear my Boots over my Jeans...
> "It is Simple! The Jeans cost $30.00 the Boots cost $300.00... Why would I cover up AWESME Boots with $30.00 Jeans!"
> Matt's words of Wisdom! *



Very wise, indeed!


----------



## piperbaby

yyz said:
			
		

> Hi Piperbaby!
> Welcome to the FRYE THREAD!
> I will first give you my famous words i tell everyone.....
> The one thing about FRYE Boots is They are like Wabbits and tend to multiply like them once you get your first pair!
> Now I see that we have both you and your BF addicted to them!
> As for me as you can tell I Sooooo LVE my FRYE's I think actually I have closer to 100 pairs of them....
> What i was wondering is what size you wear and your BF?
> I can wear a size 10 or 11 and really it depends on the boot and what socks I want to wear with them!
> my feet are a true B width so this why Im very lucky in that regard as to what choices I have in Footwear.
> But I think a pair of Veronica Slouches are a perfect boot for any Guy to wear really, and really it is a shame that FRYE doesn't make them in lager sizes for them.
> 
> Awwwwwww I think It AWESME He tried on the Veronica's Maybe a size 11 might fit him?



Matt- thanks for the welcome wow you have alot of Frye's! I wear a 10 straight across the board. I never size down in my Frye's. I tried that once with a harness and that poor boot took the rath of all kinds of tortures to try and stretch it, and never was right. I ended up giving it to a friend. 

I got Bruce an 8.5 in the men's I hope they work out ok. I did read that the mens really do run a full size large. Who knows if thats true or not. It could all be subjective.  He wears a 8.5 or 9 so I figure he can stick an insole in there if its a problem. I would rather too large than small. I forgot, he slips on my Paige's sometimes too... Haha. I bet he could do an 11. He doesnt fuss about the Paige tho. Odd

Im trying to think how many pair I have now, I may have to list them. 

Harness- olive
Harness- dark brown
Paige- clovertab fawn
Paige- burnished antique
Melissa- back zip black
Melissa button- cognac
Veronica slouch- dark brown
Veronica slouch- charcoal- what a horrid color
Carmen harness short- gray
Carmen back tie- dark brown
Elise- suede 
Dorado riding- jade
Dorado inside zip- charcoal 
Daisy duke- dark brown/orange
Campus-banana
Villager-Brown 

I think thats it for now. Of course im lemming more...agh


----------



## piperbaby

piperbaby said:
			
		

> Matt- thanks for the welcome wow you have alot of Frye's! I wear a 10 straight across the board. I never size down in my Frye's. I tried that once with a harness and that poor boot took the rath of all kinds of tortures to try and stretch it, and never was right. I ended up giving it to a friend.
> 
> I got Bruce an 8.5 in the men's I hope they work out ok. I did read that the mens really do run a full size large. Who knows if thats true or not. It could all be subjective.  He wears a 8.5 or 9 so I figure he can stick an insole in there if its a problem. I would rather too large than small. I forgot, he slips on my Paige's sometimes too... Haha. I bet he could do an 11. He doesnt fuss about the Paige tho. Odd
> 
> Im trying to think how many pair I have now, I may have to list them.
> 
> Harness- olive
> Harness- dark brown
> Paige- clovertab fawn
> Paige- burnished antique
> Melissa- back zip black
> Melissa button- cognac
> Veronica slouch- dark brown
> Veronica slouch- charcoal- what a horrid color
> Carmen harness short- gray
> Carmen back tie- dark brown
> Elise- suede
> Dorado riding- jade
> Dorado inside zip- charcoal
> Daisy duke- dark brown/orange
> Campus-banana
> Villager-Brown
> 
> I think thats it for now. Of course im lemming more...agh



Oh and Heath outside zip in stone stonewash.


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Matt- thanks for the welcome wow you have alot of Frye's! I wear a 10 straight across the board. I never size down in my Frye's. I tried that once with a harness and that poor boot took the rath of all kinds of tortures to try and stretch it, and never was right. I ended up giving it to a friend.
> 
> I got Bruce an 8.5 in the men's I hope they work out ok. I did read that the mens really do run a full size large. Who knows if thats true or not. It could all be subjective.  He wears a 8.5 or 9 so I figure he can stick an insole in there if its a problem. I would rather too large than small. I forgot, he slips on my Paige's sometimes too... Haha. I bet he could do an 11. He doesnt fuss about the Paige tho. Odd
> 
> Im trying to think how many pair I have now, I may have to list them.
> 
> Harness- olive
> Harness- dark brown
> Paige- clovertab fawn
> Paige- burnished antique
> Melissa- back zip black
> Melissa button- cognac
> Veronica slouch- dark brown
> Veronica slouch- charcoal- what a horrid color
> Carmen harness short- gray
> Carmen back tie- dark brown
> Elise- suede
> Dorado riding- jade
> Dorado inside zip- charcoal
> Daisy duke- dark brown/orange
> Campus-banana
> Villager-Brown
> 
> I think thats it for now. Of course im lemming more...agh


*Hi Piperbaby! 
You Have a Great collection as well! 
And I would LVE for you Post Pictures or Modeling Shots of them all as well! 
i think the reason Bruce can wear the Paige's is if I remember right they have a higher In Step than the Veronica Slouches.
There widths are very similar but I think the calf area is larger in the Paiges.
Now I m going to have to try mine on to double check!
So do you have the Villager Lace up like mine or did you get a pair of the Villager pull ons?
Im Still Looking for a pair of the Pull On's!
But i think it sounds like Burce's feet are about my size so who knows next time on Ebay get him some Veronica's in a 11 and you never know you both could share some FRYE Boots! 
After All, all you would need to Do (and Trust me I do this all the time is Slip a insert in a 11 and you have a FRYE 10!) 
All I know is if he every gets a Pair of Carmen's He will be Hooked for Life! 
*


----------



## piperbaby

Haha, I dont know if he will go for the heel. I have twi Carmen's and he has yet to try on a pair Oh well. 

I just won those Villagers on ebay last week for a song. I think they are Villagers 
I cant wait to get my hands on them! The lady sent me a message yesterday and was like does it ever get cool enough in Hawaii to even wear these? Im like send me my boots! Yes, it does 

Here they are...tell me they are villagers please

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281050982790


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Haha, I dont know if he will go for the heel. I have twi Carmen's and he has yet to try on a pair Oh well.
> 
> I just won those Villagers on ebay last week for a song. I think they are Villagers
> I cant wait to get my hands on them! The lady sent me a message yesterday and was like does it ever get cool enough in Hawaii to even wear these? Im like send me my boots! Yes, it does
> 
> Here they are...tell me they are villagers please
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281050982790


 
*The Good News is Yes They are FRYE Villagers!
Mine are posted right here!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-5.html#post17218931

Well you could always ask him ask him to try the Carmen's on....
I will bet you once he did he will want a pair....
Not that I would want to encourage anyone....
But then again if he does and needs a size 11 Hmmmmm...
Wait second you might end up biding on Ebay against me!!!!
Ok Bad Idea He should NEVER try Them on!!!!*


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> Awwwwww But you really do Need a Orange Bag......
> You Know I bet I could Find you one of those to go with the FRYE Caroline's in Spice!



I have one in mind but I told myself I didn't need it! Lol!! If I don't get it, the same amount could get me many more Frye's


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> Dragonette!
> 
> All I can Say is you Totally RCK!
> :urock::urock:



Thank u Matt!! More peektures coming up. My new Taylor Harness!


----------



## dragonette

My very first pair of Frye, Carmen in grey, are still my faves. It's the way the leather slouches. I hope my other pairs will be soft enough for this effect one day.


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> Thank u Matt!! More peektures coming up. My new Taylor Harness!



Those are cute too!


----------



## piperbaby

Haha! I will try not to bid against you. Im going to try to take a Frye break until Valentines when I buy myself the red Carmen's like Dragonette's. She's such an enabler! 

 I have stumbled upon way too many Frye bargains this month that I knew I just could not pass up or I would be regretting later on. I feel a bit guilty but the reality is I got 3 new pair of Frye boots 125 a pair and I mean bnib for what 1 pair would cost retail. So I'm trying to look at it that way instead of like dang you greedy shopping fool You just really don't find deals like that too often. 

I will post some random pics Matt off my phone. I do have one of Bruce feet in my Veronica at his desk...lol


----------



## Collie5

dragonette said:


> My very first pair of Frye, Carmen in grey, are still my faves. It's the way the leather slouches. I hope my other pairs will be soft enough for this effect one day.
> 
> View attachment 2029845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029846



Yeah...I think those should be my next pair of Frye boots! But, of course they won't look nearly as cute on me as they do you, but those boots are just gorgeous! (as are you!)


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Thank u Matt!! More peektures coming up. My new Taylor Harness!


 *LVE! LVE! LVE!*



dragonette said:


> My very first pair of Frye, Carmen in grey, are still my faves. It's the way the leather slouches. I hope my other pairs will be soft enough for this effect one day.


 *LVE! LVE! LVE!*



dragonette said:


> I have one in mind but I told myself I didn't need it! Lol!! If I don't get it, the same amount could get me many more Frye's


*Now After seeing the NEW Taylor Harness.....
Im seeing FRYE Caroline in Spice! 
I totally think your Navy Bag would work with the Taylor's......
So you see where Im Going! 
You know sometimes I have way to much fun with you all!*


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Haha! I will try not to bid against you. Im going to try to take a Frye break until Valentines when I buy myself the red Carmen's like Dragonette's. She's such an enabler!
> 
> I have stumbled upon way too many Frye bargains this month that I knew I just could not pass up or I would be regretting later on. I feel a bit guilty but the reality is I got 3 new pair of Frye boots 125 a pair and I mean bnib for what 1 pair would cost retail. So I'm trying to look at it that way instead of like dang you greedy shopping fool You just really don't find deals like that too often.
> 
> I will post some random pics Matt off my phone. I do have one of Bruce feet in my Veronica at his desk...lol



*Oh Piperbaby...
How well do I know the deals of EBAY!
And when you talk about them in our sizes!
The people that wear the smaller sizes don't realize how many pairs come up at 10 cents on the dollar sales in size 10 and 11 in FRYE's and Ever other Designer!
Not to mention the close out sales for the seasons...
So Yes I can Totally understand!
If you want You can always PM me if you are biding on Ebay So I dont Bid against you!
And Yes That would be AWESME if You would post more Pictures!
BTW You Are Going to LVE those FRYE Villager's Very Comfy!*


----------



## yyz

Collie5 said:


> Yeah...I think those should be my next pair of Frye boots! But, of course they won't look nearly as cute on me as they do you, but those boots are just gorgeous! (as are you!)



*Hi Collie5! 
That would be A GREAT Pair for Your next Pair of FRYE's!
And Remember in the FRYE Thread..... 
:urock:WE ALL TOTAL RCK OUR FRYE's HERE!:urock:​*


----------



## Collie5

yyz said:


> *Hi Collie5!
> That would be A GREAT Pair for Your next Pair of FRYE's!
> And Remember in the FRYE Thread.....
> :urock:WE ALL TOTAL RCK OUR FRYE's HERE!:urock:​*



LOL!! Thanks...I'll try to remember that you all think I can still "rock" something.  
BTW- the younger girls at work got a kick out of me pulling into work the other day with AC/DC blaring from my car stereo. (the cd before that was The Rolling Stones)


----------



## piperbaby

yyz said:
			
		

> Oh Piperbaby...
> How well do I know the deals of EBAY!
> And when you talk about them in our sizes!
> The people that wear the smaller sizes don't realize how many pairs come up at 10 cents on the dollar sales in size 10 and 11 in FRYE's and Ever other Designer!
> Not to mention the close out sales for the seasons...
> So Yes I can Totally understand!
> If you want You can always PM me if you are biding on Ebay So I dont Bid against you!
> And Yes That would be AWESME if You would post more Pictures!
> BTW You Are Going to LVE those FRYE Villager's Very Comfy!



I tried to post some pics from my phone but idk where they went Those villagers were a fluke, im glad I got them tho im more excited about them than the campus which is what I had set out to get and just won when those magically appeared.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Haha! I will try not to bid against you. Im going to try to take a Frye break until Valentines when I buy myself the red Carmen's like Dragonette's. She's such an enabler!
> 
> I have stumbled upon way too many Frye bargains this month that I knew I just could not pass up or I would be regretting later on. I feel a bit guilty but the reality is I got 3 new pair of Frye boots 125 a pair and I mean bnib for what 1 pair would cost retail. So I'm trying to look at it that way instead of like dang you greedy shopping fool You just really don't find deals like that too often.
> 
> I will post some random pics Matt off my phone. I do have one of Bruce feet in my Veronica at his desk...lol



Teehee! Always happy to share Frye love!!


----------



## dragonette

Collie5 said:


> Yeah...I think those should be my next pair of Frye boots! But, of course they won't look nearly as cute on me as they do you, but those boots are just gorgeous! (as are you!)



I'm sure u will look just as cute in them! Wearing Frye gives us a natural attitude!


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> LVE! LVE! LVE!
> 
> LVE! LVE! LVE!
> 
> Now After seeing the NEW Taylor Harness.....
> Im seeing FRYE Caroline in Spice!
> I totally think your Navy Bag would work with the Taylor's......
> So you see where Im Going!
> You know sometimes I have way to much fun with you all!



Noooooo my bag isn't navy, it's a greyish blue so a navy pair of Caroline's would be nice! I will resist Spice for as long as I can... I wish they made more colours in all the awesome styles-- Carmens, Taylors etc! Tomorrow I will get to try my Plum Janes!


----------



## gmo

Hi all! I just wanted to share that if you have a small foot, Designs by Stephene has the Lindsay plate in the two tone brown color and the tall Philip stud in brown, both size 6 for $129.99. The code 25DBS give you an extra 25% off, so they're a steal!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Hi all! I just wanted to share that if you have a small foot, Designs by Stephene has the Lindsay plate in the two tone brown color and the tall Philip stud in brown, both size 6 for $129.99. The code 25DBS give you an extra 25% off, so they're a steal!



*OMG! I just went There and Got The Carson Pull-On in Sapphire size 11 and Size 7.5 for Fiancee  for $74.25 a piece!


SOOOO Yes We have Matching FRYE's! 

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH GMO! 
I was so excited i even spulurged for 2 day shipping at $19.00!
What an AWESOME DEAL!:urock:

UPDATE I JUST WENT BACK AND BOUGHT MY FIANCEE THE SAME PAIR IN A 7.5!!!!*


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *OMG! I just went There and Got The Carson Pull-On in Sapphire size 11 and Size 7.5 for Fiancee  for $74.25 a piece!
> View attachment 2030314
> 
> SOOOO Yes We have Matching FRYE's!
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH GMO!
> I was so excited i even spulurged for 2 day shipping at $19.00!
> What an AWESOME DEAL!:urock:
> 
> UPDATE I JUST WENT BACK AND BOUGHT MY FIANCEE THE SAME PAIR IN A 7.5!!!!*



Yay!! Glad you were able to get such a deal!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> Yay!! Glad you were able to get such a deal!



*They have Lots great deals there! 
Must resist!
The Silly Thing is Im Sure you All Know that my Fiancee Has Quite a Collection as well....
And Yes we Do Have several Boots That Match!
Actually we Have A lot of fun wearing them out Shopping together!
Some Day I will Have to get her to start posting Here....
She Just Say Nah.... It you thread... But trust me she LOVES her FRYE's Just as Much! *


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *They have Lots great deals there!
> Must resist!
> The Silly Thing is Im Sure you All Know that my Fiancee Has Quite a Collection as well....
> And Yes we Do Have several Boots That Match!
> Actually we Have A lot of fun wearing them out Shopping together!
> Some Day I will Have to get her to start posting Here....
> She Just Say Nah.... It you thread... But trust me she LOVES her FRYE's Just as Much! *



So hard to resist. I've used the 25DBS promo for a lot of things since the year turned... like the gorgeous bordeaux SW 5050s!

And I'd love to see your fiancée's collection!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> So hard to resist. I've used the 25DBS promo for a lot of things since the year turned... like the gorgeous bordeaux SW 5050s!
> 
> And I'd love to see your fiancée's collection!



*YOU HAVE The SW 5050s in Bordeaux!
I soooo LVE that color in them!
I so LVE my SW 5050's in Black Nappa! I have had them now for 2 years and they still LOOK Brand New!
I Do so LVE My FRYE's But I got to Say SW 5050's are some of the best goto Boots I got! 
You Must post pictures of the 5050's!
So what you are saying this coupon 25DBS has been good since the first of the year till when?
Oh Boy Im Going to get in Big trouble I can Feel it Now! 
She is about half moved in here and the other half is in Canada!
But Hopefully this year we will get everything under one roof!*


----------



## gmo

yyz said:


> *YOU HAVE The SW 5050s in Bordeaux!
> I soooo LVE that color in them!
> I so LVE my SW 5050's in Black Nappa! I have had them now for 2 years and they still LOOK Brand New!
> I Do so LVE My FRYE's But I got to Say SW 5050's are some of the best goto Boots I got!
> You Must post pictures of the 5050's!
> So what you are saying this coupon 25DBS has been good since the first of the year till when?
> Oh Boy Im Going to get in Big trouble I can Feel it Now!
> She is about half moved in here and the other half is in Canada!
> But Hopefully this year we will get everything under one roof!*



I have no idea how long the 25DBS code is good for, but I've been using it for a few weeks. I've been able to use it over and over with no problems. It has been very, very dangerous! I got the bordeaux 5050s, Fiorentini+Baker Eternity boots, and some MBMJ smoking slippers. So bad! They also snail mailed me a 20% coupon after I made my first purchase that I'll probably use once the 25% finally expires.

Next time I wear the bordeaux 5050s I'll post pictures. I also have them in leopard calf hair (the stretchy part is black) and I have a pair of the black studded ones en route to me! I have a serious boot obsession, but Fryes are some of my favorites. My top 3 are definitely Frye, Fiorentini+Baker and Stuart Weitzman!


----------



## yyz

gmo said:


> I have no idea how long the 25DBS code is good for, but I've been using it for a few weeks. I've been able to use it over and over with no problems. It has been very, very dangerous! I got the bordeaux 5050s, Fiorentini+Baker Eternity boots, and some MBMJ smoking slippers. So bad! They also snail mailed me a 20% coupon after I made my first purchase that I'll probably use once the 25% finally expires.
> 
> Next time I wear the bordeaux 5050s I'll post pictures. I also have them in leopard calf hair (the stretchy part is black) and I have a pair of the black studded ones en route to me! I have a serious boot obsession, but Fryes are some of my favorites. My top 3 are definitely Frye, Fiorentini+Baker and Stuart Weitzman!


*OH You Have to post the Others as well! 
I never knew they made the 5050s in Leopard! UGH!
I LOVE Zebra Pony Hair! And Leopard as well! 
Yes, and as you can tell I have a wee Bit of a boot obsession as well!
But My fiancee weakness is heavier in  Shoes so we Balance out pretty well!
So at least our Buying seasons are offset!
But Yes Please do Post some more of what you Have here and Like I said I dont think any of the FRYE LOVER's Here will mind Seeing and Sharing in some of our other LOVE's And I Also Encourage any of them to also post any of their other Boots if they would Like! 
After all Like I say It is the people that have always made this thread a special Place and The FRYE BOOTS just seem to bring those People together!  
*


----------



## piperbaby

A fun pic for y'all...Carmen at Reeds Bay..Hawaii


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> A fun pic for y'all...Carmen at Reeds Bay..Hawaii



*JEALUS!!!!!
It Is a Balmy 25 Degrees outside right now in Kansas and Heading for the Teens for in the Morning!
But the Carmen's Lk very Happy!

*


----------



## piperbaby

Too chilly for me there.... So Matt there are some Carson Lace up's on ebay that I saw in an 11. Now I dont have any in an 11. I dont own any shoes at all in an 11. I tied a Jane once and it was giant. But you mentioned something rarlier about putting an insole in and it would be a 10. Is that right?


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Too chilly for me there.... So Matt there are some Carson Lace up's on ebay that I saw in an 11. Now I dont have any in an 11. I dont own any shoes at all in an 11. I tied a Jane once and it was giant. But you mentioned something rarlier about putting an insole in and it would be a 10. Is that right?



*Yes I Did now that being said there are some FRYE's That do run Larger than others These seem to be some not all of them that are made in Mexico.
That is Why possibly Bruce did fit in the Paige's but not the Veronica's as both are made there.
Now I did read that these FRYE CARSON Lace ups do run a tad bit narrow which is in your favor so yes I would most likely think these might be a good choice for you to try.
After all if they are still to large You could always let Bruce try them on and like I said Earlier there are very likely some Pairs that you could share with just a good Gel insert put in them! 
Now That all being Said I dont have those style of FRYE Boots to try it out for you otherwise I could tell you for sure!

Update I just looked on EBAY and and if you get one of those for the Prices I saw on there i think it would be a great boot for $75! 

*


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Too chilly for me there.... So Matt there are some Carson Lace up's on ebay that I saw in an 11. Now I dont have any in an 11. I dont own any shoes at all in an 11. I tied a Jane once and it was giant. But you mentioned something rarlier about putting an insole in and it would be a 10. Is that right?



Hi! I have 4 pairs of Carson lace-ups, and they run about a half size large for me. I am typically an 8, but I take these in a 7.5. I've tried the 8, and I could wear it, but it's a little bit roomy. Maybe it would be OK if I had super thick socks.


----------



## Amkana

Hello Everyone! 

I've been looking into getting my first pair of Frye's and this thread has been a great resource! I have a question or two though...

I really really really want to get a pair of the Jane Strappy's, but don't know if I should size down, bc the reviews at nordstrom and amazon are conflicting. I'm normally a size 8, and there are some 8's on ebay, but I don't want to run the risk of the sole and shaft being too big for me (my calves are small, and I'm only 5'1), and then not being able to return them . Should I wait to see if a 7.5 will magically reappear in the color that I want, or make an offer on a pair of size 8's that I've been stalking for weeks? Any advice that you have would be greatly appreciated.  

Thank you!


----------



## piperbaby

Amkana said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I've been looking into getting my first pair of Frye's and this thread has been a great resource! I have a question or two though...
> 
> I really really really want to get a pair of the Jane Strappy's, but don't know if I should size down, bc the reviews at nordstrom and amazon are conflicting. I'm normally a size 8, and there are some 8's on ebay, but I don't want to run the risk of the sole and shaft being too big for me (my calves are small, and I'm only 5'1), and then not being able to return them . Should I wait to see if a 7.5 will magically reappear in the color that I want, or make an offer on a pair of size 8's that I've been stalking for weeks? Any advice that you have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you!



I found my Jane's true to size BUT, they were hard to get on at first. In fact I thought I was going to have to send them back because I could not get them on at all. Finally I used plastic bags and slipped my feet in and once they were in I was ok. But it took about a week of that to get them on before I could get them on without that trick. That may be what you are seeng in the reviews thats conflicting.


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:


> Hi! I have 4 pairs of Carson lace-ups, and they run about a half size large for me. I am typically an 8, but I take these in a 7.5. I've tried the 8, and I could wear it, but it's a little bit roomy. Maybe it would be OK if I had super thick socks.



Ok..thanks..Well then I think I should not get one that is definatly a size too big if it is knowingly running a half size big already...boo  and its a steal too

But, never fear I spied something else already... I am not supposd to be looking at anything. OMG I saw a pair of Carson outside zip boots in Cognac...they look super cool. Tell me I DO NOT NEED because I already have Melissa Button in Cognac..I dont need two tall boots the same color right?


----------



## Amkana

piperbaby said:


> I found my Jane's true to size BUT, they were hard to get on at first. In fact I thought I was going to have to send them back because I could not get them on at all. Finally I used plastic bags and slipped my feet in and once they were in I was ok. But it took about a week of that to get them on before I could get them on without that trick. That may be what you are seeng in the reviews thats conflicting.


Thank you Piperbaby! I've been looking for an excuse to pull the trigger, so it looks like I'll be making an offer soon


----------



## Collie5

Question for those of you who have the Carmens. I bought 1/2 size smaller than my regular size in the Campus 14G's. Should I get the same size in the Carmen as my Campus?


----------



## piperbaby

Collie5 said:


> Question for those of you who have the Carmens. I bought 1/2 size smaller than my regular size in the Campus 14G's. Should I get the same size in the Carmen as my Campus?



Both my Carmen's are my regular size. Idk about anyone else though, maybe us big feet people tend to stay true to size


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Both my Carmen's are my regular size. Idk about anyone else though, maybe us big feet people tend to stay true to size



*ROFLMFAO!​Ok Piperbaby, Thanks for the coffee!
But yes i would order your correct size in the Carmen's!
Campus 14's tend to run a little big.
Well Now that I got keyboard dry again I think I will take my BIG FOOTED BUTT:doggie: to Walmart and Buy a New Thermostat for the House! 

*


----------



## piperbaby

yyz said:


> *ROFLMFAO!​Ok Piperbaby, Thanks for the coffee!
> But yes i would order your correct size in the Carmen's!
> Campus 14's tend to run a little big.
> Well Now that I got keyboard dry again I think I will take my BIG FOOTED BUTT:doggie: to Walmart and Buy a New Thermostat for the House!
> 
> *



Hey...us big footed ones get the best deals apparently...not such a bad gig!!  I am so trying not to snag these Carson outside zip boots I cant stand it!!  I have been talking myself in and out of them all day. Are all Cognac colors the same in Frye or do they vary?


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Hey...us big footed ones get the best deals apparently...not such a bad gig!!  I am so trying not to snag these Carson outside zip boots I cant stand it!!  I have been talking myself in and out of them all day. Are all Cognac colors the same in Frye or do they vary?


*Yes We Do!
And Yes It the Cognac Does vary with the Styles and the different years thatthe boots were made!
and does the rest of the colors
SO I REALLY THINK THAT YOU NEED TO RESCUE THOSE....
FRYE Carson outside zip boots and give them a nice warm home in Hawaii! 
Not that I would try and encourage you at all....*


----------



## piperbaby

yyz said:


> *Yes We Do!
> And Yes It the Cognac Does vary with the Styles and the different years thatthe boots were made!
> and does the rest of the colors
> SO I REALLY THINK THAT YOU NEED TO RESCUE THOSE....
> FRYE Carson outside zip boots and give them a nice warm home in Hawaii!
> Not that I would try and encourage you at all....*



Oh my I need :help: with this problem. I may get them, and this is going to be my last pair...until Valentines day... bah!


----------



## Poppys Style

Hello all - it's been a while since I was on here!  I hope you all got some fabulous new Fryes for Xmas or in the sales!  I did so I am churning my collection and selling some barely worn ones!  Check them out under Poppys_Style if you are interested  Can't wait to see some of your new boots - I'll get photos up soon! x


----------



## EMMY

yyz said:


> *Hi Emmy!
> Welcome to the FRYE Thread!
> But No I don't think any one has got those yet here!
> So You will be our First with them So I cant wait to hear what you have to say about how they fit and how you like them!
> And of Course We would LVE for you to Post Some Modeling Picture if you would Like! *



I think they will be delivered today  Can't wait to get them..hope I love!!! I will post pics and review when I do..


----------



## gmo

Poppys Style said:


> Hello all - it's been a while since I was on here!  I hope you all got some fabulous new Fryes for Xmas or in the sales!  I did so I am churning my collection and selling some barely worn ones!  Check them out under Poppys_Style if you are interested  Can't wait to see some of your new boots - I'll get photos up soon! x



You have some awesome stuff up! I'm trying to clean out, too. Good luck selling!


----------



## Collie5

yyz said:


> *ROFLMFAO!​Ok Piperbaby, Thanks for the coffee!
> But yes i would order your correct size in the Carmen's!
> Campus 14's tend to run a little big.
> Well Now that I got keyboard dry again I think I will take my BIG FOOTED BUTT:doggie: to Walmart and Buy a New Thermostat for the House!
> 
> *



LOL!! You all crack me up! I'm not a small footed person either. I usually wear a 9.5 and sometimes have to go up to a 10 due to my nasty Plantar Fasciitis ridden feet needing arch inserts. Thanks for the info...


----------



## piperbaby

Collie5 said:


> LOL!! You all crack me up! I'm not a small footed person either. I usually wear a 9.5 and sometimes have to go up to a 10 due to my nasty Plantar Fasciitis ridden feet needing arch inserts. Thanks for the info...



What size did you get in Campus? I cant try anything on because they dont sell Frye here anywhere so I always order a straight 10. I have 2 pair coming a banana and a dark brown distressed both in a 10. I see Matt posted last night they run a bit big....eeks. Oh well now this is one boot that I am counting on being a dual Andrea/Bruce boot since it really does come in both mens and ladies


----------



## Collie5

piperbaby said:


> What size did you get in Campus? I cant try anything on because they dont sell Frye here anywhere so I always order a straight 10. I have 2 pair coming a banana and a dark brown distressed both in a 10. I see Matt posted last night they run a bit big....eeks. Oh well now this is one boot that I am counting on being a dual Andrea/Bruce boot since it really does come in both mens and ladies



I bought a 9 in the Campus. I tried on a pair of Melissa Button for size and the 9.5 was a little large even with my insert. So, I tried on a 9 and it fit perfect. I called Zappos and talked to a customer service rep. She said to order the 9 in Campus also, and she was right.


----------



## piperbaby

Sounds like they will be plenty roomy...Lol

here are some of my boots..had to throw in the orange Hunters for good measure since they are fun


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Sounds like they will be plenty roomy...Lol
> 
> here are some of my boots..had to throw in the orange Hunters for good measure since they are fun
> 
> View attachment 2033214



Gorgeous boots!


----------



## Balvert

piperbaby said:


> Sounds like they will be plenty roomy...Lol
> 
> here are some of my boots..had to throw in the orange Hunters for good measure since they are fun
> 
> View attachment 2033214




What's the second pair from left? Love the shaft height and the color is so rich & beautiful.


----------



## piperbaby

That's Melissa Button in Cognac


----------



## SSShayne

My campus fit true to size.  When I tried on the Melissa in the store, it was also true to size for me.  I wouldnt worry....


----------



## In2themystik2

Woo! This thread has been moving too fast for me to keep up the last few days!  Lots of frye action going on! 

Matt, glad to hear you are feeling better and I also meant to say keep p the good work on your weight loss efforts and waging war against diabetes!  I know it isn't always easy to stay on that path!  I fortunately don't have diabetes, but have been working on losing weight with weight watchers since October 2011 and have lost 52 lbs so far!  The last 10-15 are sure slow going though!  It has helped me fit into boots much better now though!   

Boot shopping used to be much more frustrating, but now my calves are smaller and my options opened up!  Perhaps a little too much....  



dragonette said:


> Thank u Matt!! More peektures coming up. My new Taylor Harness!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2029844



Very nice!  Love the outfit!  I peeked at your blog and you have all kinds of cool stuff!  I would love to get a balenciaga jacket like that in camel or grey or something, but that's just a pipe dream!  Way out of my social worker budget unfortunately.   You must be loaded!   I think I chose the wrong profession to support my shopping wants!  




piperbaby said:


> A fun pic for y'all...Carmen at Reeds Bay..Hawaii



Very nice!  So jealous of living in Hawaii!  I would so love to go there someday!  Nice Carmen's too!  



Collie5 said:


> Question for those of you who have the Carmens. I bought 1/2 size smaller than my regular size in the Campus 14G's. Should I get the same size in the Carmen as my Campus?



I've talked about my Carmen's before, but I have the tall harness and the short woven and I would say they both fit very much true to size.  I wear a 10 and so far all the frye boots I have tried on (only about 4 pairs so far) have fit true to size.  So generally when I am looking at ordering any pairs, I pretty much start with my true size. 

 Like with the Jane tall cuff, I tried those on and didn't keep them for the time being, but they seemed true to size eve though quite a few of the reviews said they ran large.  Same with the Mimi scrunch boot - I have those and they seem true to size, though a lot of reviews said they seemed to run large.  

I think it really can vary from person to person and sometimes from one pair to the next.  Not that that makes it any easier for those of us ordering online!


----------



## sues

Hi there, just wondering if anyone is familiar with the Frye Miranda Stud Bootie and sizing. I have the Frye Tall Villager Lace Boot in size 10 and they fit ok - normally 10's are a tiny bit small on me. Just wondering how I might go in the size 10s in the Miranda as I will be ordering online to Oz. I fear the 11s may just be way too big/wide. Many thanks in advance for any comments. I apologise if this question is out of place here. Regards, Suzy


----------



## EMMY

Boots coming today..!  On the truck!  Sweet..can't wait!


----------



## gmo

sues said:


> Hi there, just wondering if anyone is familiar with the Frye Miranda Stud Bootie and sizing. I have the Frye Tall Villager Lace Boot in size 10 and they fit ok - normally 10's are a tiny bit small on me. Just wondering how I might go in the size 10s in the Miranda as I will be ordering online to Oz. I fear the 11s may just be way too big/wide. Many thanks in advance for any comments. I apologise if this question is out of place here. Regards, Suzy



I don't have those boots, but I do have the Miranda Chelsea. I'd think they would fit similarly. I found them to be TTS, unlike some of my other Fryes. It sounds like even if the Mirandas are snug, 11 would be too big.


----------



## jailnurse93

For anyone struggling on what size to order, I relate.  I had the same problem.  First I did an online tutorial on how to find one's correct shoe size.  I came up a size 9 and that is what I ordered in Frye and that is what fit correctly in Carson Lug, Harness, and Cavalary.   http://shoes.about.com/od/fitcomfort/ss/measurefeet.htm


----------



## Collie5

jailnurse93 said:


> For anyone struggling on what size to order, I relate.  I had the same problem.  First I did an online tutorial on how to find one's correct shoe size.  I came up a size 9 and that is what I ordered in Frye and that is what fit correctly in Carson Lug, Harness, and Cavalary.   http://shoes.about.com/od/fitcomfort/ss/measurefeet.htm



It really can be confusing. I know I really hesitate ordering clothing and shoes online due to the fact that sizes are all over the place between brands. If you're not familiar with how certain brands run, you end up sending things back, which I hate. I'm happy I tried on a pair of Fryes before ordering due to the fact that some people say theirs were true to size, and others said order down or up. In my case, I usually wear a 9.5 but the 9 fit perfectly in the Frye even with my orthotic insert.
I really wish there was some kind of standardized sizing for all companies to follow.


----------



## jailnurse93

Collie5 said:


> It really can be confusing. I know I really hesitate ordering clothing and shoes online due to the fact that sizes are all over the place between brands. If you're not familiar with how certain brands run, you end up sending things back, which I hate. I'm happy I tried on a pair of Fryes before ordering due to the fact that some people say theirs were true to size, and others said order down or up. In my case, I usually wear a 9.5 but the 9 fit perfectly in the Frye even with my orthotic insert.
> I really wish there was some kind of standardized sizing for all companies to follow.



I agree Collie!  I like Amazon and Zappos for more $$$ purchases like Frye; they have such easy-peasy returns.  There were no Frye's in my area to try on so I had to wing it.  I have fussy, hard to size feet.  One is nearly half a size larger than the other so I always have to size that one or I'm miserable.  I know I'm a 9.5 in Nike Pegasus runners, a 40 in Naot, but I have American Eagle boots from 10 years ago that are an 8.5 and they fit fine.  But according to that size chart, I'm a 9!  Oh, you know what else I did Collie?  When I received my first pair, I found two video tutorials on youtube on boot fit.  One is by Justin Boots, it is very good and the other is by Lucchesse Boots.  These confirmed to me that my fit was correct.  I had ordered an 8.5 also to try; no heel slip, wrong fit.  You know what is really weird?  They didn't even look right.  The shaft was just a TAD lower than the 9 but it made a difference on how they looked on me!  It confirmed to me that proper fit is not only important to comfort but aesthetics too.


----------



## dragonette

In2themystik2 said:


> Woo! This thread has been moving too fast for me to keep up the last few days!  Lots of frye action going on!
> 
> Very nice!  Love the outfit!  I peeked at your blog and you have all kinds of cool stuff!  I would love to get a balenciaga jacket like that in camel or grey or something, but that's just a pipe dream!  Way out of my social worker budget unfortunately.   You must be loaded!   I think I chose the wrong profession to support my shopping wants!



If you save a little at a time, skip buying some smaller items, slowly but surely, you will be able to get a Bal moto too!  ps. Get one from ******, so you don't pay retail! And look out for promotional discounts... She sometimes has 10% + addition $250 off jackets. 

And thank you for visiting my blog!


----------



## Balvert

piperbaby said:


> That's Melissa Button in Cognac



Nice, love it!


----------



## Maels

Ladies, I need your advice. I just bought a pair of Campus Lug Lace boots in Banana, and they arrived today. I am seriously in LOVE. The leather is so buttery and they feel so gorgeous on!

My problem is this: I have wide feet and huge calves, and so I bought in my usual size for boots (a size 10). The boots fit BEAUTIFULLY, except for one thing - the foot bed is far too long for me! I've got something like an entire extra inch of room in the toe box. If Amazon had a pair available in a 9.5, I would simply return the boots and try the 9.5 out, but they only have up to size 8 now.

Do I live with the extra long toe box and feel a bit clown shoe-ish when I wear these loveiles, or do I return the size 10s and order a 9.5 off of the Frye website? It's the only place I can seem to find the boots in a 9.5 in the Banana color (which is a MUST, I cannot get over this shade!).

Help! I need your learned advice!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi gals!

I found my first pair at a great price ($103)... Can you help ID?











Pardon the mess - de cluttering 

Thanks!


----------



## piperbaby

Have you tried putting an insole in there and see what that does? You might do that.


----------



## piperbaby

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Hi gals!
> 
> I found my first pair at a great price ($103)... Can you help ID?
> 
> Pardon the mess - de cluttering
> 
> Thanks!



Not sure..maybe a harlow..Matt can probably tell for certain.


----------



## Collie5

piperbaby said:


> Have you tried putting an insole in there and see what that does? You might do that.



That would be my suggestion also.


----------



## Maels

I've put together an outfit to go with them today, and I think I'm set on keeping them. I just can't say no to boots as lovely as these! Pardon the messy room, my husband and I have recently moved and we're still getting the new place in order. 

As far as fit goes: I'm wearing thicker socks today than when I tried them on, so the foot feels a bit tight - hopefully that will ease a bit as the leather warms up. If it doesn't, I'll loosen the laces in about half an hour. You can see evidence of my large calves at the top of the boot, but I still think they look fabulous!


----------



## piperbaby

They are lovely!  How are they working out so far?


----------



## yyz

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi gals!
> I found my first pair at a great price ($103)... Can you help ID?
> View attachment 2036153
> 
> View attachment 2036154
> 
> Pardon the mess - de cluttering
> Thanks!



*Hi Gottaluvmybags! 
AWESME Price!
And what you have there is a Pair of FRYE Harlow Multi Straps in Fatigue!
And as I warn all that come here....
"FRYE Boots are Like Wabbits.....
As they tend to multiply just like them!" 
Welcome to the FRYE Thread! 
And we would LVE to hear your thoughts on Your new FRYE's and if you want Please post some modeling Shots as well! *


----------



## yyz

Maels said:


> I've put together an outfit to go with them today, and I think I'm set on keeping them. I just can't say no to boots as lovely as these! Pardon the messy room, my husband and I have recently moved and we're still getting the new place in order.
> 
> As far as fit goes: I'm wearing thicker socks today than when I tried them on, so the foot feels a bit tight - hopefully that will ease a bit as the leather warms up. If it doesn't, I'll loosen the laces in about half an hour. You can see evidence of my large calves at the top of the boot, but I still think they look fabulous!



*HI Maels! 

:urock:YOU ARE TOTALLY ROCKING THOSE FRYE CAMPUS LUG LACE BOOTS! :urock:
I LVE! LVE! LVE! the Banana Color! 
*


----------



## piperbaby

Bruce's boots came  They are cute! I will say the men's Frye really do run big!! I ordered a half size smaller in both pair and need to exchange the Dakota for a smaller one still Oh well. He's pretty stoked at the Regan engineer right now and im super glad it fits It looks like a short Veronica to me. He says he's wearing it out tonight, guess tht means I have a date


----------



## piperbaby

Pics...the last one is so you can see the diff in sizing. Both boots are the same size just different styles.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

yyz said:


> Hi Gottaluvmybags!
> AWESME Price!
> And what you have there is a Pair of FRYE Harlow Multi Straps in Fatigue!
> And as I warn all that come here....
> "FRYE Boots are Like Wabbits.....
> As they tend to multiply just like them!"
> Welcome to the FRYE Thread!
> And we would LVE to hear your thoughts on Your new FRYE's and if you want Please post some modeling Shots as well!



Aww thank you!!! I've enjoyed reading the thread.  I wanted to wear them today but it was raining . And you are right about the multiplying... I'm in the hunt for a black pair (bad girl...)


----------



## Eternity24get

PHP:
	



I started reading this thread from page 1 straight through page 59 and couldn't wait to join!!! So I am a Frye lover but so far I only been getting it from eBay  most of them are new. My dilemma now is that I really want to get a Frye Vera Short and I been stalking eBay for 6 months now and finally found one that is decently price!!! It is for 140 including shipping but the issue is that I'm a size 6 and that one is a 6.5. I bought my Engineer in a 6.5 and it is slightly big but with that one, people recommended to go half a size up. With the Vera Short, people said half a size down. 
So what do you think? Should I get it anyway? I would like to wear it during summer with white summer dress also.


----------



## Eternity24get

Here is the bigger pix of it


----------



## Eternity24get

piperbaby said:


> Pics...the last one is so you can see the diff in sizing. Both boots are the same size just different styles.


I'm trying to convince my man to give Frye a chance! But after seeing me accumulate 15 of Frye, he is a bit scare now...


----------



## mariposa08

I've been reading this thread for a while and now that I have a couple of pairs of boots I wanted to post my pictures.

I bought the Veronica slouch in dark brown in the fall and I love them.  They are extremely comfortable.  I went with the veronica because they have a shorter shaft height than most other boots and since I'm short it's hard to find something that fits my legs well.  







After buying those I really wanted a lighter boot color.  I tried the Melissa button, but they didn't fit me very well and weren't as comfortable as the Veronicas.  I decided to try the Veronica back zip in the cognac antique.  I just got them yesterday and I love them though I do wish they were a little lighter.  They were a birthday present to myself.


----------



## piperbaby

Very nice, I have the same dark brown Veronicas I had not seen the new ones you got very pretty, adn Happry Birthday to you:sunnies



mariposa08 said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while and now that I have a couple of pairs of boots I wanted to post my pictures.
> 
> I bought the Veronica slouch in dark brown in the fall and I love them.  They are extremely comfortable.  I went with the veronica because they have a shorter shaft height than most other boots and since I'm short it's hard to find something that fits my legs well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After buying those I really wanted a lighter boot color.  I tried the Melissa button, but they didn't fit me very well and weren't as comfortable as the Veronicas.  I decided to try the Veronica back zip in the cognac antique.  I just got them yesterday and I love them though I do wish they were a little lighter.  They were a birthday present to myself.


----------



## gmo

mariposa08 said:


> I've been reading this thread for a while and now that I have a couple of pairs of boots I wanted to post my pictures.
> 
> I bought the Veronica slouch in dark brown in the fall and I love them.  They are extremely comfortable.  I went with the veronica because they have a shorter shaft height than most other boots and since I'm short it's hard to find something that fits my legs well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After buying those I really wanted a lighter boot color.  I tried the Melissa button, but they didn't fit me very well and weren't as comfortable as the Veronicas.  I decided to try the Veronica back zip in the cognac antique.  I just got them yesterday and I love them though I do wish they were a little lighter.  They were a birthday present to myself.



They look great on you!


----------



## piperbaby

What do you use on your boots to clean or condition/ waterproof? I got my VIlalgers in the mail today and they are really creased. Im wondering if i can buff this out somehow with a mink oil or saddle soap. I dont want to darken then too much if I dont have too.


----------



## piperbaby

Heres some pics..any advice appreciated...


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> What do you use on your boots to clean or condition/ waterproof? I got my VIlalgers in the mail today and they are really creased. Im wondering if i can buff this out somehow with a mink oil or saddle soap. I dont want to darken then too much if I dont have too.



I typically use mink oil, but it does darken light leathers. I'd love to see what other people suggest!


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Heres some pics..any advice appreciated...



*OMG! Those Look AWESME Like That! 
That is a perfect look for that Style of Boots!
I guess it is just me but in the Lace up boots like that I really like them to show the natural Patina and those really look Great!  
But yes any mink oil or saddle soap will work just fine!
As far a waterproofing goes Me and my Ex wife did a test on that subject a few years back!
HERE IS THE LINK: 

 http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/the-waterproof-tests-362389.html#post8078162

But the results are still true to this day! 

*


----------



## piperbaby

Maybe I will leave them alone for a bit and see how they do. They are a fun style, im glad I happened upon them.


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> Maybe I will leave them alone for a bit and see how they do. They are a fun style, im glad I happened upon them.



*I Totally Agree! 
I have been wearing mine today!
And really LVE the look of them!
They Go great over a Pair of Jeans Just have that total Casual Look about them!
I really think once you wear them out like that you will go what was thinking about wanting to remove the Patina from them! 
That is what Makes FRYE's so better than any other Brand of Boots as they age they Just get better!
Unlike most of those Higher End ones that once they get scuffed or creases then they get buried in the closet never to be worn again...:tumbleweed: *


----------



## piperbaby

I think thats what I liked about this style is the boho kinda casualness, thats how we roll around here. I figure I can wear these alot. Now I want me that gold looking pair, although the odds of finding a bnib one like these are probably slim...but you never know. Im sure something will turn up in time... 

PS. Bruce is ruined! My Dark Brown distressed Campus came today, and he said they were his boots!  I said no their no they are mine! He said no they are mine! OMG here we go...Lol


----------



## yyz

piperbaby said:


> I think thats what I liked about this style is the boho kinda casualness, thats how we roll around here. I figure I can wear these alot. Now I want me that gold looking pair, although the odds of finding a bnib one like these are probably slim...but you never know. Im sure something will turn up in time...
> 
> PS. Bruce is ruined! My Dark Brown distressed Campus came today, and he said they were his boots!  I said no their no they are mine! He said no they are mine! OMG here we go...Lol



*Well Andrea, 
What could be more fun than to Share your FRYE's with Bruce!
Now here is your only option if you dont want to buy more of them with higher heels....
Well, That wouldn't stop me but might him!
Or enjoy the fact he will never complain about your choice in Footwear!
And yes I Totally LOVE The Boho Look of those Villager's which why I also bought my Fiona Moc Tall in Brown Suede as well! 
*


----------



## EMMY

Sorry for the delay ladies..my bad..(!) I received the Melissa Tall Lace but they are already sent back..they just weren't what I was looking for although it killed me to return..but for the price I wouldn't wear them as much as some of my fav other boots so I did the right thing and let them go (Waaahhh!!!) I took pics before I did tho! As for fit they are true to size..They are VERY form fitting but very much adjustable.  At first I had a hard time getting them on but just from prancing around the house they were already starting to loosen and mold to my feet. If I had unlimited amounts of cash tho I prob would have ordered a half size up--they are THAT TTS...So the hunt continues..


----------



## EMMY

OMG looking at them again I wish I kept them..but I am old enough to know better lol..The price just wouldn't justify the wear time..bummer!!!


----------



## gmo

EMMY said:


> OMG looking at them again I wish I kept them..but I am old enough to know better lol..The price just wouldn't justify the wear time..bummer!!!



They're beautiful! What made you decide against them?


----------



## yyz

EMMY said:


> OMG looking at them again I wish I kept them..but I am old enough to know better lol..The price just wouldn't justify the wear time..bummer!!!



*Hi Emmy! 

WW!! THOSE FRYE MELISSA TALL LACE LK FANTASTIC!:urock:
But I do understand that if you're not feeling them as much as your other boots...
But Thank You So much for posting those AWESOME Picture and the great review!
*


----------



## mariposa08

piperbaby said:


> Very nice, I have the same dark brown Veronicas I had not seen the new ones you got very pretty, adn Happry Birthday to you:sunnies




Are the Veronica back zip boots newer?  I was surprised there were very few reviews on Zappos, but I wasn't sure why that was.

And Thank you !


----------



## yyz

mariposa08 said:


> Are the Veronica back zip boots newer?  I was surprised there were very few reviews on Zappos, but I wasn't sure why that was.



*Hi Mariposa!

Yes, the Back Zip was a New Version of the Veronica's for the Fall 2012 season!
And Im so Glad you posted your pictures of them!
And yes HAPPY BIRTHDAY! resents
The Veronica Series of Boots has been one of the most popular and comfortable styles that FRYE has released.
And they have come in probably the most different colors and types of materials than another FRYE Boot!
I have had my Veronica Slouches for over 5 years now and they just get more Comfy as they age! *


----------



## Collie5

I was BAAAAAADDDD today...I was just going to try a pair of Frye Veronica shorties on for size and got caught up in the Frye "magic". I had been thinking about the Carmens but tried them on and my picky feet didn't like them. I have Plantar Fasciitis and have to wear inserts. All of the other Frye styles I've tried on were very comfortable and my insert fit fine. But the shape of the Carmen didn't work for my feet due to the way the shoe has the slight curve toward the toe and the higher heel. The SA told me that style the way the toe curves up doesn't work for some people. (GGRRRR- my stupid feet!) Anyway, there was a lady trying on a pair of the Veronica shorties, and I kept noticing how cute they were. Well, one thing lead to another and I'm now waiting for a pair to be shipped to ME! The pair the other lady tried on was a little too dark &  distressed for me (and my age!) but the SA showed me the Camel color, which looks really pretty, kind of antiqued caramel color. It looks beautiful in the photo, so I hope I like it when they get here. He said he thinks it's the prettiest color, so he better be right! LOL!


----------



## piperbaby

cant't wait too see. 




Collie5 said:


> I was BAAAAAADDDD today...I was just going to try a pair of Frye Veronica shorties on for size and got caught up in the Frye "magic". I had been thinking about the Carmens but tried them on and my picky feet didn't like them. I have Plantar Fasciitis and have to wear inserts. All of the other Frye styles I've tried on were very comfortable and my insert fit fine. But the shape of the Carmen didn't work for my feet due to the way the shoe has the slight curve toward the toe and the higher heel. The SA told me that style the way the toe curves up doesn't work for some people. (GGRRRR- my stupid feet!) Anyway, there was a lady trying on a pair of the Veronica shorties, and I kept noticing how cute they were. Well, one thing lead to another and I'm now waiting for a pair to be shipped to ME! The pair the other lady tried on was a little too dark &  distressed for me (and my age!) but the SA showed me the Camel color, which looks really pretty, kind of antiqued caramel color. It looks beautiful in the photo, so I hope I like it when they get here. He said he thinks it's the prettiest color, so he better be right! LOL!


----------



## EMMY

gmo said:


> They're beautiful! What made you decide against them?



I have a TON of boots..I was looking for another pair of low-heeled non-dressy boots to wear w/ leggings...these are great boots, just not the look I was going for...plus these are somewhat of a chore to get on...true they side zip but I found I still had to loosen the laces to get them on, then tighten again to fit my leg..just too much work for the type of boot I was looking for..I want a pair I can just slip on, no worries, no fuss.  Like I said..these are GREAT boots..I don't want to discourage anyone from ordering them...but like I said..I am not lacking in the boot department and I don't need something I'm just going to wear a few times-especially at this price..


----------



## gmo

EMMY said:


> I have a TON of boots..I was looking for another pair of low-heeled non-dressy boots to wear w/ leggings...these are great boots, just not the look I was going for...plus these are somewhat of a chore to get on...true they side zip but I found I still had to loosen the laces to get them on, then tighten again to fit my leg..just too much work for the type of boot I was looking for..I want a pair I can just slip on, no worries, no fuss.  Like I said..these are GREAT boots..I don't want to discourage anyone from ordering them...but like I said..I am not lacking in the boot department and I don't need something I'm just going to wear a few times-especially at this price..



Ahh, makes sense! You're being reasonable...which I never am when it comes to footwear!


----------



## EMMY

Yeah well to be fair I am not THAT reasonable...I have tons of shoes and boots..3 more pair on the way as we speak..and I STILL haven't found the low heeld black boots I've been looking for!!!


----------



## mariposa08

EMMY said:


> I have a TON of boots..I was looking for another pair of low-heeled non-dressy boots to wear w/ leggings...these are great boots, just not the look I was going for...plus these are somewhat of a chore to get on...true they side zip but I found I still had to loosen the laces to get them on, then tighten again to fit my leg..just too much work for the type of boot I was looking for..I want a pair I can just slip on, no worries, no fuss.  Like I said..these are GREAT boots..I don't want to discourage anyone from ordering them...but like I said..I am not lacking in the boot department and I don't need something I'm just going to wear a few times-especially at this price..


Have you tried the Veronica slouch?  They are so comfortable and easy to slip on and off.


----------



## mariposa08

yyz said:


> *Hi Mariposa!
> 
> Yes, the Back Zip was a New Version of the Veronica's for the Fall 2012 season!
> And Im so Glad you posted your pictures of them!
> And yes HAPPY BIRTHDAY! resents
> The Veronica Series of Boots has been one of the most popular and comfortable styles that FRYE has released.
> And they have come in probably the most different colors and types of materials than another FRYE Boot!
> I have had my Veronica Slouches for over 5 years now and they just get more Comfy as they age! *


 
Thank you!

Buying the Veronica's first might have been bad.  I compare everything to how comfortable they are.


----------



## EMMY

gmo said:


> Ahh, makes sense! You're being reasonable...which I never am when it comes to footwear!





mariposa08 said:


> Have you tried the Veronica slouch?  They are so comfortable and easy to slip on and off.



No I'll have to check those out...but I don't like boots that are big on my calves..I think I remember these being kinda 'loose'..


----------



## mariposa08

EMMY said:


> No I'll have to check those out...but I don't like boots that are big on my calves..I think I remember these being kinda 'loose'..



Yeah they are loose because of the slouch look that they have.


----------



## mistyknightwin

Ladies, Ladies, Ladies!! I finally got my hands on a pair of the Shirley Over the Knee boot! I've lusted over these boots for some time but they were so worth the wait!! I simply LOVE them...


----------



## Collie5

I'm waiting impatiently for my new Veronica shortie boots to come, but I'm wondering how I'm going to like the color. I was originally wanting a darker color. The SA told me he thought the Camel was the prettiest, and due to the time of year, a better color to get than a dark brown. I'm really hoping I like it. What do you all think about the color?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-veronica-shortie-boot/3359221?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=784#


----------



## Collie5

mistyknightwin said:


> ladies, ladies, ladies!! I finally got my hands on a pair of the shirley over the knee boot! I've lusted over these boots for some time but they were so worth the wait!! I simply love them...



nice!!


----------



## mistyknightwin

Thanks, they are by far my favorite boots ever!! 


Collie5 said:


> nice!!


----------



## gmo

mistyknightwin said:


> Ladies, Ladies, Ladies!! I finally got my hands on a pair of the Shirley Over the Knee boot! I've lusted over these boots for some time but they were so worth the wait!! I simply LOVE them...



Gorgeous boots!!



Collie5 said:


> I'm waiting impatiently for my new Veronica shortie boots to come, but I'm wondering how I'm going to like the color. I was originally wanting a darker color. The SA told me he thought the Camel was the prettiest, and due to the time of year, a better color to get than a dark brown. I'm really hoping I like it. What do you all think about the color?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-veronica-shortie-boot/3359221?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=784#



I LOVE that color! I think it will be really versatile.


----------



## piperbaby

I like it  it is pretty. Im waiting on a Veronica shortie too but in black. 



Collie5 said:


> I'm waiting impatiently for my new Veronica shortie boots to come, but I'm wondering how I'm going to like the color. I was originally wanting a darker color. The SA told me he thought the Camel was the prettiest, and due to the time of year, a better color to get than a dark brown. I'm really hoping I like it. What do you all think about the color?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-veronica-shortie-boot/3359221?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=784#


----------



## Eternity24get

Rocking my Frye campus stitching horse during snowstorm in Utah... SOOO comfy


----------



## mariposa08

Eternity24get said:


> Rocking my Frye campus stitching horse during snowstorm in Utah... SOOO comfy



Wow those are gorgeous!


----------



## Eternity24get

I am currently waiting for my Frye engineer 12r with shearling wool lining and the Frye and Coach Ocelot to arrive. I'm beginning to think it is a mistake to own 3 pair of black engineer.... Did I mention I already have a normal black 8r at home already?


----------



## Eternity24get

Thanks! The leather is very sturdy but very soft at the same time!


----------



## gmo

Eternity24get said:


> I am currently waiting for my Frye engineer 12r with shearling wool lining and the Frye and Coach Ocelot to arrive. I'm beginning to think it is a mistake to own 3 pair of black engineer.... Did I mention I already have a normal black 8r at home already?



I have the Frye x Coach Ocelot engineers! I LOVE them. Totally fine to have 3


----------



## SSShayne

SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just got a pair of reddish brown Campus 14 for $9 !!!!!!!

at the Goodwill!  They were marked 14.99, but with my various coupons I got them for $9!!.

They are in great shape!  But are stiff and need some conditioning....  Other than that, they are perfect.  The girl was putting them out on the rack while I was just walking up.......WOW!!


----------



## Collie5

SSShayne said:


> SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Just got a pair of reddish brown Campus 14 for $9 !!!!!!!
> 
> at the Goodwill!  They were marked 14.99, but with my various coupons I got them for $9!!.
> 
> They are in great shape!  But are stiff and need some conditioning....  Other than that, they are perfect.  The girl was putting them out on the rack while I was just walking up.......WOW!!



WOW!!! SCORE is right! I want to know where you live so I can shop at that Goodwill!


----------



## Collie5

Eternity24get said:


> Rocking my Frye campus stitching horse during snowstorm in Utah... SOOO comfy



Those are BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## SSShayne

Ive never found anything this great - I have gotten a few short boots in ok condition.....but these look almost new - but i bet they were in someones closet for a few years not in a box.  Ill need to buy some leather conditioner for them and really work on them.  I grabbed them and almost ran out the store....squealing like a little girl!   

oh I live in Northern AZ


----------



## Collie5

SSShayne said:


> Ive never found anything this great - I have gotten a few short boots in ok condition.....but these look almost new - but i bet they were in someones closet for a few years not in a box.  Ill need to buy some leather conditioner for them and really work on them.  I grabbed them and almost ran out the store....squealing like a little girl!
> 
> oh I live in Northern AZ



Hmmm...My best friend lives in Gilbert AZ. I'll bet a little conditioner and they will look great. I would have been SO excited too!


----------



## piperbaby

SSShayne said:
			
		

> SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just got a pair of reddish brown Campus 14 for $9 !!!!!!!
> 
> at the Goodwill!  They were marked 14.99, but with my various coupons I got them for $9!!.
> 
> They are in great shape!  But are stiff and need some conditioning....  Other than that, they are perfect.  The girl was putting them out on the rack while I was just walking up.......WOW!!



Now that is a score!!!!  post pics


----------



## SSShayne

ok........searching how to post a pic............?


----------



## Balvert

Collie5 said:


> I'm waiting impatiently for my new Veronica shortie boots to come, but I'm wondering how I'm going to like the color. I was originally wanting a darker color. The SA told me he thought the Camel was the prettiest, and due to the time of year, a better color to get than a dark brown. I'm really hoping I like it. What do you all think about the color?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-veronica-shortie-boot/3359221?origin=category&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=784#



Does your Veronica Shortie fit TTS? I ended up returning mine which I ordered in my regular size coz it is 1/2 size too big (almost slipped off my feet). I am still on the fence on re-ordering a smaller size as returning shipping is too costly to take the chances.


----------



## Collie5

Balvert said:


> Does your Veronica Shortie fit TTS? I ended up returning mine which I ordered in my regular size coz it is 1/2 size too big (almost slipped off my feet). I am still on the fence on re-ordering a smaller size as returning shipping is too costly to take the chances.



No, both my Veronica and my Campus 14G are 1/2 size smaller than my regular size. I also tried on the Melissa Button, and it too ran 1/2 size smaller.


----------



## Balvert

Collie5 said:


> No, both my Veronica and my Campus 14G are 1/2 size smaller than my regular size. I also tried on the Melissa Button, and it too ran 1/2 size smaller.



Thanks,* Collie5*.  This is very helpful and confirms that I probably will need to size down for this model. Enjoy your new boots .


----------



## Collie5

Balvert said:


> Thanks,* Collie5*.  This is very helpful and confirms that I probably will need to size down for this model. Enjoy your new boots .



You're welcome...and Thank you!


----------



## lacey29

Bought a pair of Veronica slouch on sale for 200 dollars. I snatched them up but am having buyers remorse and will probably return them. I don't like the dark brown, as it is a bit patchy looking in colour. That is just not a look I personally like. Shame because I was looking forward to owning my own pair of boots- and for a great price!


----------



## Eternity24get

lacey29 said:


> Bought a pair of Veronica slouch on sale for 200 dollars. I snatched them up but am having buyers remorse and will probably return them. I don't like the dark brown, as it is a bit patchy looking in colour. That is just not a look I personally like. Shame because I was looking forward to owning my own pair of boots- and for a great price!


Next time! Don't buy unless you are in love!


----------



## Eternity24get

Today frye boots, I am putting so many scratches and miles on it that it is becoming beautiful! Favorite out of my 20 fryes so far and it was my first.


----------



## Eternity24get

SSShayne said:


> Ive never found anything this great - I have gotten a few short boots in ok condition.....but these look almost new - but i bet they were in someones closet for a few years not in a box.  Ill need to buy some leather conditioner for them and really work on them.  I grabbed them and almost ran out the store....squealing like a little girl!
> 
> oh I live in Northern AZ


Nniiicccee. The frye leather conditioner works really well!


----------



## SSShayne

Ok - here is my $9 Frye boot score from the Goodwill!!  They are a bit darker as I used a conditioner on them.  They have really softened up.  they are creased where the ankles are, so looks like someone had them flopped over in their closet for a few years....  cant wait to wear them!


----------



## SSShayne

Here is a pic next to my Campus 14L that were banana, and I had them dyed dark brown a couple months ago.  Notice how much taller the red boots are?? Its like 2-3 inches difference!


----------



## Divealicious

I've been enjoying everyone's stories and pictures so much that I ordered a pair online! Can't wait to see them in real life... I ordered the Phillip Harness (tall version) in cognac


----------



## st.love

Hi every one 

I am a Frye virgin & looking to buy my first pair a.s.a.p! I just have a couple of questions if anyone would be so kind as to help me out?

I am leaning towards the paige riding or the melissa button, however I am only 5'3" and wondering if the paige would be too tall for me? I would like it to hit below my knee.. Are there different heights in the paige style? Like I said, I am a total newbie!

Secondly, I really like the Cognac color but don't want anything too "red", I have looked at TONS of pictures & find that the color of cognac varies in all of them. So, for anyone who has this color, is it more red or more brown? Or a good mixture of both? I will be ordering online/sight unseen so any description of the Cognac color would be a great help!


----------



## NurseAnn

st.love said:


> Hi every one
> 
> I am a Frye virgin & looking to buy my first pair a.s.a.p! I just have a couple of questions if anyone would be so kind as to help me out?
> 
> I am leaning towards the paige riding or the melissa button, however I am only 5'3" and wondering if the paige would be too tall for me? I would like it to hit below my knee.. Are there different heights in the paige style? Like I said, I am a total newbie!
> 
> Secondly, I really like the Cognac color but don't want anything too "red", I have looked at TONS of pictures & find that the color of cognac varies in all of them. So, for anyone who has this color, is it more red or more brown? Or a good mixture of both? I will be ordering online/sight unseen so any description of the Cognac color would be a great help!



I am 5ft tall and own the Melissa button boots.  They hit below the knee and the way that they are cut (with a v in the front so the top isn't perfectly straight) helps to make them not seem too tall on petite legs.  The cognac color is gorgeous and to me looks exactly as pictured here http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/frye-me...-5-HP-RR-People also viewed:&BaseUrl=HomePage a perfect blend of red and brown.  To me they are not "too red.". 

I can't speak for the Paige boots but I also own the Jane 14L boots and haven't found those to be too tall either.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## st.love

NurseAnn said:


> I am 5ft tall and own the Melissa button boots.  They hit below the knee and the way that they are cut (with a v in the front so the top isn't perfectly straight) helps to make them not seem too tall on petite legs.  The cognac color is gorgeous and to me looks exactly as pictured here http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/frye-me...-5-HP-RR-People also viewed:&BaseUrl=HomePage a perfect blend of red and brown.  To me they are not "too red.".
> 
> I can't speak for the Paige boots but I also own the Jane 14L boots and haven't found those to be too tall either.  Good luck with your search!



Thank you so so much! I am definitely going with the melissa button, now to decide between cognac & dark brown


----------



## Balvert

Does anyone know if there is any marked difference between the Veronica *Shortie* vs Veronica *Short*?  I have a coupon to use at a site but they do not have the *Shortie* in my size.  The *Short *is available though but is more pricey, at $30 more.  Apart from the shaft height in the product description (8.5" vs 8"), I couldn't spot any difference visually.  I'm a web shopper and do not have the opportunity to try or compare the boots irl, hence would appreciate any help there is here, thanks!


----------



## NurseAnn

st.love said:


> Thank you so so much! I am definitely going with the melissa button, now to decide between cognac & dark brown



I sent you a PM with some good pictures.


----------



## Collie5

The Melissa Button I tried on was Cognac and it was not too red. It was a nice color. Any color you choose in those boots will be beautiful.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

I'm somewhat of a Frye newbie and recently bought a pair of Jane tall Strappy boots on ebay.  Does anyone else have these and would you be able to help me verify authenticity?  They look like the other Fryes that I've had but the lining isn't a smooth leather lining...it feels like the back side to a piece of leather-unfinished is the best way to describe it.  There also isn't a Frye label sewn onto the inside of the boot where the Made In Mexico and size stamps are.  My other pairs have had it but I wasn't sure if all do?

Everything else looks right other than the sole which is plain (doesn't have the Frye "stamp" like the picture on Zappos?.  They are brand new but could have been resoled?  Any help would be great as I'll be returning them and rebuying from Zappos if they aren't authentic.


----------



## dragonette

Eternity24get said:


> Today frye boots, I am putting so many scratches and miles on it that it is becoming beautiful! Favorite out of my 20 fryes so far and it was my first.



Those are beautiful! They age so well!


----------



## dragonette

SSShayne said:


> Ok - here is my $9 Frye boot score from the Goodwill!!  They are a bit darker as I used a conditioner on them.  They have really softened up.  they are creased where the ankles are, so looks like someone had them flopped over in their closet for a few years....  cant wait to wear them!



Congrats on the score!! They look awesome!


----------



## dragonette

SSShayne said:


> Here is a pic next to my Campus 14L that were banana, and I had them dyed dark brown a couple months ago.  Notice how much taller the red boots are?? Its like 2-3 inches difference!



Your dyed boots look really good too!


----------



## dragonette

Divealicious said:


> I've been enjoying everyone's stories and pictures so much that I ordered a pair online! Can't wait to see them in real life... I ordered the Phillip Harness (tall version) in cognac



Can't wait to see them!


----------



## dragonette

Balvert said:


> Does anyone know if there is any marked difference between the Veronica Shortie vs Veronica Short?  I have a coupon to use at a site but they do not have the Shortie in my size.  The Short is available though but is more pricey, at $30 more.  Apart from the shaft height in the product description (8.5" vs 8"), I couldn't spot any difference visually.  I'm a web shopper and do not have the opportunity to try or compare the boots irl, hence would appreciate any help there is here, thanks!



Wow I nvr knew there were two different short ones!


----------



## dragonette

glamourgirlpink said:


> I'm somewhat of a Frye newbie and recently bought a pair of Jane tall Strappy boots on ebay.  Does anyone else have these and would you be able to help me verify authenticity?  They look like the other Fryes that I've had but the lining isn't a smooth leather lining...it feels like the back side to a piece of leather-unfinished is the best way to describe it.  There also isn't a Frye label sewn onto the inside of the boot where the Made In Mexico and size stamps are.  My other pairs have had it but I wasn't sure if all do?
> 
> Everything else looks right other than the sole which is plain (doesn't have the Frye "stamp" like the picture on Zappos?.  They are brand new but could have been resoled?  Any help would be great as I'll be returning them and rebuying from Zappos if they aren't authentic.



I don't have the Jane Strappy but can u spot any differences from the peektures on Zappos?


----------



## dragonette

More peektures coming up!

My fave grey Carmens visiting New Hampshire with me. 

Black Taylor Harness out shopping with me. 

Black Carmens under my new fave skirt from Free People!


----------



## Eternity24get

dragonette said:


> More peektures coming up!
> 
> My fave grey Carmens visiting New Hampshire with me.
> 
> Black Taylor Harness out shopping with me.
> 
> Black Carmens under my new fave skirt from Free People!
> 
> View attachment 2050512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050517


Free People is amazing, great style!!! Which brand is your bag from the first picture? It's gorgeous!


----------



## Eternity24get

My newly arrive Frye Coach Ocelot. The lining is definitely better than the normal Engineer. Love it, but much harder to style with the print.


----------



## dragonette

Eternity24get said:


> Free People is amazing, great style!!! Which brand is your bag from the first picture? It's gorgeous!



Thank u dear! It's Balenciaga!  I'm a Bal girl through and through... Except shoes! Then I'm a Frye girl!


----------



## st.love

dragonette said:


> More peektures coming up!
> 
> My fave grey Carmens visiting New Hampshire with me.
> 
> Black Taylor Harness out shopping with me.
> 
> Black Carmens under my new fave skirt from Free People!
> 
> View attachment 2050512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050517



First of all, I  your bag in the first picture (and of course the boots too)! 

Secondly, where in NH did you visit? I live on the Seacoast


----------



## SSShayne

dragonette said:


> Congrats on the score!! They look awesome!


Thanks!  Yea......the dyed boots were dyed at myshoehospital.com - as I dont have a decent shoe place in the town I live.  I thought they came out great, and I get a lot more wear out of them in this color than the banana.  While the banana were nice, I always felt like I had yellow rain boots on


----------



## dragonette

st.love said:


> First of all, I  your bag in the first picture (and of course the boots too)!
> 
> Secondly, where in NH did you visit? I live on the Seacoast



Thank you so much! My BFF lives in Enfield!


----------



## dragonette

SSShayne said:


> Thanks!  Yea......the dyed boots were dyed at myshoehospital.com - as I dont have a decent shoe place in the town I live.  I thought they came out great, and I get a lot more wear out of them in this color than the banana.  While the banana were nice, I always felt like I had yellow rain boots on



LOL! I wouldn't be able to wear yellow either! I seldom touch colours like yellow, orange and green! Although orange can be quite nice!


----------



## SSShayne

dragonette said:


> LOL! I wouldn't be able to wear yellow either! I seldom touch colours like yellow, orange and green! Although orange can be quite nice!



Yea, im the same - horrible for my skin tone. I guess i bought them because I had the banana color Fryes back in the 70s..... Nostalgia can do strange things to your decision making.....


----------



## Collie5

dragonette said:


> More peektures coming up!
> 
> My fave grey Carmens visiting New Hampshire with me.
> 
> Black Taylor Harness out shopping with me.
> 
> Black Carmens under my new fave skirt from Free People!
> 
> View attachment 2050512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050517



Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Balvert

dragonette said:


> More peektures coming up!
> 
> My fave grey Carmens visiting New Hampshire with me.
> 
> Black Taylor Harness out shopping with me.
> 
> Black Carmens under my new fave skirt from Free People!
> 
> View attachment 2050512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2050517



Especially like the gear on the last pic, especially how you matched the moto with the FP skirt. Brilliant!


----------



## Balvert

Balvert said:


> Does anyone know if there is any marked difference between the Veronica *Shortie* vs Veronica *Short*?  I have a coupon to use at a site but they do not have the *Shortie* in my size.  The *Short *is available though but is more pricey, at $30 more.  Apart from the shaft height in the product description (8.5" vs 8"), I couldn't spot any difference visually.  I'm a web shopper and do not have the opportunity to try or compare the boots irl, hence would appreciate any help there is here, thanks!



Here's the reply I received from the CS of the shopping site, hope it helps those with similar question.

"two styles are very similar and have few differences. The shortie has more of a curved outward form at the top of the shaft whereas the short is more of a flat top at the end of the shaft. The item toe is a little more curved up in the short version of the boot and does have more slouch."


----------



## Collie5

Hello my Frye loving friends!
 I got my Frye Veronica Shorties yesterday  late afternoon when I got home from work. I think I really like the color. It looks like a piece of caramel candy. (YUM! Caramel anything is another of my vices, but that is another topic). They are SO comfortable and my arch support inserts fit perfectly. 
What do you all think?







BTW, I am yet again ready to leave TPF all together. There is a thread on the "Animalicious" sub-forum which has me so insulted and angry that I'm afraid I might blow a gasket. It's the thread about women who show AKC. I have shown my dogs at AKC shows for 23 years. The bashers and haters are out in force there. I posted and tried to defend myself and other show people, and explain that just because someone there met a bad show person, it doesn't mean ALL of us are bad people. 
This thread is the only place that people have been friendly and welcoming (also no know-it-alls here!) but I just don't know if I am going to stay. If I come to TPF then it's too tempting to mosey over to the other sub-forum threads where I'll either be treated rudely and get angry, or I'll be ignored completely. If I do leave, I want ALL of you here to know how much I've enjoyed "talking" to all of you, reading your posts and replies, and looking at the pictures of your gorgeous Frye's. THANK YOU, and best of luck to you all! You are all so nice...


----------



## SSShayne

Collie5 said:


> Hello my Frye loving friends!
> I got my Frye Veronica Shorties yesterday  late afternoon when I got home from work. I think I really like the color. It looks like a piece of caramel candy. (YUM! Caramel anything is another of my vices, but that is another topic). They are SO comfortable and my arch support inserts fit perfectly.
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am yet again ready to leave TPF all together. There is a thread on the "Animalicious" sub-forum which has me so insulted and angry that I'm afraid I might blow a gasket. It's the thread about women who show AKC. I have shown my dogs at AKC shows for 23 years. The bashers and haters are out in force there. I posted and tried to defend myself and other show people, and explain that just because someone there met a bad show person, it doesn't mean ALL of us are bad people.
> This thread is the only place that people have been friendly and welcoming (also no know-it-alls here!) but I just don't know if I am going to stay. If I come to TPF then it's too tempting to mosey over to the other sub-forum threads where I'll either be treated rudely and get angry, or I'll be ignored completely. If I do leave, I want ALL of you here to know how much I've enjoyed "talking" to all of you, reading your posts and replies, and looking at the pictures of your gorgeous Frye's. THANK YOU, and best of luck to you all! You are all so nice...


Love the color of these!  Id love to see them on.  When I tried on the veronica slouch, they looked terrible on me - like firemens boots.....could be bc im so short.  Would love to see the shorties modeled......


----------



## gmo

I absolutely love the boots, they're gorgeous! And I'm sorry that people are so nasty. How frustrating.



Collie5 said:


> Hello my Frye loving friends!
> I got my Frye Veronica Shorties yesterday  late afternoon when I got home from work. I think I really like the color. It looks like a piece of caramel candy. (YUM! Caramel anything is another of my vices, but that is another topic). They are SO comfortable and my arch support inserts fit perfectly.
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am yet again ready to leave TPF all together. There is a thread on the "Animalicious" sub-forum which has me so insulted and angry that I'm afraid I might blow a gasket. It's the thread about women who show AKC. I have shown my dogs at AKC shows for 23 years. The bashers and haters are out in force there. I posted and tried to defend myself and other show people, and explain that just because someone there met a bad show person, it doesn't mean ALL of us are bad people.
> This thread is the only place that people have been friendly and welcoming (also no know-it-alls here!) but I just don't know if I am going to stay. If I come to TPF then it's too tempting to mosey over to the other sub-forum threads where I'll either be treated rudely and get angry, or I'll be ignored completely. If I do leave, I want ALL of you here to know how much I've enjoyed "talking" to all of you, reading your posts and replies, and looking at the pictures of your gorgeous Frye's. THANK YOU, and best of luck to you all! You are all so nice...


----------



## chessmont

Don't leave, Collie!  I enjoy your posts in  any of the sub forums.

Cute boots, I do like the caramel color, too.  This thread is way too dangerous for me LOL.  I keep going to Frye site and to Zappos and 'browse'


----------



## greengables

Collie I love the color of those boots! I just bought some Harness 15r Chocolate boots..not totally sure I love the color but the price was too good to pass on and I am sure I will wear them.I might oil them..I wonder what that antiqued chocolate finish will look like oiled?? 
They are really nice boots.


----------



## greengables

I just realized how many pairs of FRyes I have!! I have Campus 14l in black, Campus 12r in Saddle, Paige  oxfords in Fawn, Billy short heel in gray and a pair of campus short 8rs in redwood and now the harness 15rs...Hmm..I think I may be addicted!!LOL!!


----------



## Eternity24get

greengables said:


> I just realized how many pairs of FRyes I have!! I have Campus 14l in black, Campus 12r in Saddle, Paige  oxfords in Fawn, Billy short heel in gray and a pair of campus short 8rs in redwood and now the harness 15rs...Hmm..I think I may be addicted!!LOL!!


Haha for sure!!!!! But no shame though!


----------



## Eternity24get

Collie5 said:


> Hello my Frye loving friends!
> I got my Frye Veronica Shorties yesterday  late afternoon when I got home from work. I think I really like the color. It looks like a piece of caramel candy. (YUM! Caramel anything is another of my vices, but that is another topic). They are SO comfortable and my arch support inserts fit perfectly.
> What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I am yet again ready to leave TPF all together. There is a thread on the "Animalicious" sub-forum which has me so insulted and angry that I'm afraid I might blow a gasket. It's the thread about women who show AKC. I have shown my dogs at AKC shows for 23 years. The bashers and haters are out in force there. I posted and tried to defend myself and other show people, and explain that just because someone there met a bad show person, it doesn't mean ALL of us are bad people.
> This thread is the only place that people have been friendly and welcoming (also no know-it-alls here!) but I just don't know if I am going to stay. If I come to TPF then it's too tempting to mosey over to the other sub-forum threads where I'll either be treated rudely and get angry, or I'll be ignored completely. If I do leave, I want ALL of you here to know how much I've enjoyed "talking" to all of you, reading your posts and replies, and looking at the pictures of your gorgeous Frye's. THANK YOU, and best of luck to you all! You are all so nice...


Beautiful!!!! Don't leave, it's not worth it to abandon all of the thread just because one of the post is impolite.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

dragonette said:


> I don't have the Jane Strappy but can u spot any differences from the peektures on Zappos?



Thank you for the reply!  I did some research and they are definitely authentic.  I can't wait to break them in now!


----------



## Divealicious

They arrived!




And it's love at first sight...  the leather is really soft and they even smell nice!


----------



## gmo

Divealicious said:


> They arrived!
> 
> View attachment 2054116
> 
> 
> And it's love at first sight...  the leather is really soft and they even smell nice!



Gorgeous! Take some mod pics!


----------



## madamefifi

Hi, y'all! I am a lurker and long-time Frye lover since 1976. My current collection is three pairs and I am excited that I will be getting my 4th pair any day now--the Harness 12R in tan. I chose them over the Ariat Hollywood boots I've been contemplating because the Ariats have very pointy toes and with my foot size to leg length ratio (i am short with big feet if you must know!) I was worried they'd look like clown shoes, lol. I love the thought of the cowboy boot but the reality is, not sure I can carry it off. I also wanted a pair of boots that were less fashion, more work, if you KWIM, but that would look good in either milieu. It's a pain changing from my "city boots" to my messing-with-horses boots, which is usually a pair of Muck tack boots, very functional but not so pretty. The other day I came home from Southern States and went straight out to the barn in my tall Vera slouches--risky!  I told the DH, these are $400 boots I'm wearing here, it's your day to shovel poop! 

I am also deeply in love with the Cavalry Strap 15L and plan to make them my next acquisition. Anyone got some modeling pics or info about sizing? I am a true 9 in Frye.


----------



## chessmont

madamefifi I have to tell you, out of all my boots (bunch of Frye and a bunch of hi-end western) the Ariat Hollywood are THE most comfortable boots I have ever put on my feet. Just unbelievable. So I bought both colors.  Nice and supportive and padded inside.


----------



## gmo

madamefifi said:


> I am also deeply in love with the *Cavalry Strap 15L *and plan to make them my next acquisition. Anyone got some modeling pics or info about sizing? I am a true 9 in Frye.



I have the Cavalry Strap 15Ls in black. I found them to be TTS. I'll try to get some modeling pics up soon! I love them!


----------



## piperbaby

Carson folks... I got my first pair a Carson shortie..in a fleshy pinkish color. They are super cute but I feel like they look really big and feel big. I can not go try any one as there is not one store on the Island that sells Frye boots. . I have not sized down in any of my Frye boots including the Campus, Harness or Heath. Has anyone not sized down in any style but needed too in Carson?


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Carson folks... I got my first pair a Carson shortie..in a fleshy pinkish color. They are super cute but I feel like they look really big and feel big. I can not go try any one as there is not one store on the Island that sells Frye boots. . I have not sized down in any of my Frye boots including the Campus, Harness or Heath. Has anyone not sized down in any style but needed too in Carson?



I took a half size down in my Carsons. I tried TTS and they fit ok, but were a bit roomy. I wouldn't have known any better if I didn't try the half size down on a whim. Much better. I also took a half size down in my Harnesses, too. I am TTS in Campus and Heath.


----------



## piperbaby

My next pair I will try a half size down then. I wore these all around yesterday after I got them in the mail:lolots: and when I was in Home Depot is when I was noticing how large they seemed. Which is quite odd because shoes are usually never too big for me...hahaha 



gmo said:


> I took a half size down in my Carsons. I tried TTS and they fit ok, but were a bit roomy. I wouldn't have known any better if I didn't try the half size down on a whim. Much better. I also took a half size down in my Harnesses, too. I am TTS in Campus and Heath.


----------



## s2media

gubbakka said:


> Thanks greengables, you are right! they look less chunkier straight on than looking down. Matt you are so right about pairing light color boots with light color tops, you should be a designer! I tried bunch of different outfits with these boots today and finally wore the boots out. I did get couple of glances at my boots, don't know if they were good or bad.
> Sorry for posting so many pics, let me which one works the best.


Love your style and those boots!


----------



## s2media

gubbakka said:


> Hi everyone! FRYE new bee here. I bought these frye OTK campus boots in clay and they fit perfect. For sure they are exceptional quality with full grain leather. But when I wear it, I look down and can't ignore that they are quite chunky, so they have been sitting in my closet for a while. I really want them to work so bad but at the same time afraid that they will make me look even more bigger. Totally confused about weather to keep them or part with them. Any advice is greatly appreciated!



Been after another Frye pair for quite some time, really dig these...your pics are making me want to snag them.  I'm curious, how do those fit in the calf, are they tight or normal?  Far too many Frye boots run narrow in the calf it seems.


----------



## gmo

Waiting on 2 new pairs, can't wait to get them!!!

Deborah python booties:






Jet riding in plum:


----------



## MadameElle

chessmont said:


> I keep going to Frye site and to Zappos and 'browse'



Me too.  In addition to Frye and Zappos, I go to Amazon and 6pm for deals.


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:
			
		

> Waiting on 2 new pairs, can't wait to get them!!!
> 
> Deborah python booties:
> 
> Jet riding in plum:



Ohhh, when are they coming? And where can I find some deals on some colorful Carson's?


----------



## beggarbaby

gmo said:


> Waiting on 2 new pairs, can't wait to get them!!!
> 
> Deborah python booties:
> 
> Jet riding in plum:



The jet looks nice. Are they new? Don't think I've seen them before.


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Ohhh, when are they coming? And where can I find some deals on some colorful Carson's?



With the amount of snow we have in Boston, I have no idea when they'll get here. They're both scheduled for delivery on Tuesday, though.



beggarbaby said:


> The jet looks nice. Are they new? Don't think I've seen them before.



I hadn't seen them until someone mentioned them in the thread earlier. I think they're new for this year. There's also a two-tone Jet that I was eyeing!


----------



## gubbakka

s2media said:


> Been after another Frye pair for quite some time, really dig these...your pics are making me want to snag them.  I'm curious, how do those fit in the calf, are they tight or normal?  Far too many Frye boots run narrow in the calf it seems.



Thanks s2media, I would say they run normal in the calf area for Frey boots. Definitely not slouchy but not too tight either like many other Frey models.I have  15" calves and they fit just right when I cuff them down, cuffed up I get a little extra space. But the boot is made of thick full grain leather and its double layered at the cuff, plus when you fold it down its 4 layers of thick leather so looks little tight in the pics.


----------



## justpeachy4397

This thread is so enabling  Here are my grey Carmens!


----------



## chinggay

justpeachy4397 said:


> This thread is so enabling  Here are my grey Carmens!



I'm a frye noob. I originally had my eyes set on Melissa buttons in cognac but ever since I saw your modeling pic in Lindsays (burnt red) I've been eyeing that one too. You are one of the real enablers with your awesome shots! 

So I recently ordered both online to try them on coz I can't find them in my local stores. But I can only justify keeping one at the moment. I've been eagerly waiting for the shipment to come. Hopefully anyone here can chime in to help me decide.


----------



## gmo

justpeachy4397 said:


> This thread is so enabling  Here are my grey Carmens!



They look great on you! All these great pictures of Carmens are making me want a pair!


----------



## Divealicious

Wearing my Phillip harness boots to the office today with jeans


----------



## gmo

Divealicious said:


> Wearing my Phillip harness boots to the office today with jeans



They look great!


----------



## dragonette

justpeachy4397 said:


> This thread is so enabling  Here are my grey Carmens!



Hey B, your grey ones are a different leather! I think yours is Smoke. They are very nice! Mine are the softer leather and it's more taupe than grey (tho they call it grey)


----------



## justpeachy4397

dragonette said:


> Hey B, your grey ones are a different leather! I think yours is Smoke. They are very nice! Mine are the softer leather and it's more taupe than grey (tho they call it grey)



Hey J - you're right, these are called smoke. And actually, now that i look at them more closely, they're brown -- not grey! Wow my eyes are bad!

I was hoping they would be soft like yours but when I opened the package I was surprised to see it in a different type of leather. Do you have a link to the kinds you own? Would love to see what those stock photos look like.


----------



## piperbaby

Mine look like yours too dragonette, ohhh but I like hers too! 




dragonette said:


> Hey B, your grey ones are a different leather! I think yours is Smoke. They are very nice! Mine are the softer leather and it's more taupe than grey (tho they call it grey)


----------



## dragonette

justpeachy4397 said:


> Hey J - you're right, these are called smoke. And actually, now that i look at them more closely, they're brown -- not grey! Wow my eyes are bad!
> 
> I was hoping they would be soft like yours but when I opened the package I was surprised to see it in a different type of leather. Do you have a link to the kinds you own? Would love to see what those stock photos look like.



Carmens come in many different leathers! Mine are the tumbled full grain which is the softest. These come in two colours - dark brown and grey (which looks like taupe lol).

Your Smoke one is either same leather as my Burnt Red or Black. They are quite a bit stiffer, but I find it's possible to scrunch them if you put something heavy on them. I did that. 

Okay I checked... yours is the Grey Vintage Veg Tanned, which is same as my Black ones!

Have a look here:

http://www.zappos.com/frye-carmen-harness-short-dark-brown-leather

The Dark Brown Leather and Grey Leather are the soft leathers. The rest are tougher. You can see how some of them have a smoother surface, while those two have a "matte" surface.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Mine look like yours too dragonette, ohhh but I like hers too!



Yes I like hers too, too!  I just love all the Carmens and want all the colours! When is Frye going to release some new exciting colours for the current styles? Do they ever do that?

I am not feeling the new designs at all...

I just ordered the tall Carmens in dark brown. Let's see how they fit my chicken calves...


----------



## justpeachy4397

dragonette said:


> Carmens come in many different leathers! Mine are the tumbled full grain which is the softest. These come in two colours - dark brown and grey (which looks like taupe lol).
> 
> Your Smoke one is either same leather as my Burnt Red or Black. They are quite a bit stiffer, but I find it's possible to scrunch them if you put something heavy on them. I did that.
> 
> Okay I checked... yours is the Grey Vintage Veg Tanned, which is same as my Black ones!
> 
> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/frye-carmen-harness-short-dark-brown-leather
> 
> The Dark Brown Leather and Grey Leather are the soft leathers. The rest are tougher. You can see how some of them have a smoother surface, while those two have a "matte" surface.



Thanks for all this info! Now, something else to add to my neverending shopping list... Hehe


----------



## dragonette

justpeachy4397 said:


> Thanks for all this info! Now, something else to add to my neverending shopping list... Hehe



Teehee! You are most welcome!


----------



## Tygriss

I just got these Deborah Shorties in Python. After reading the reviews of other Deborah Shorties on Zappos, I went a size down. I normally wear a 38-38.5 and 39 in some boots. Size 8-8.5 in US sizes. I got these in a size 7. I probably could've gone up to a 7.5. 

They are extremely comfortable and just a tad snug on the right boot around the ball of the foot. This is is odd for me because my left foot is the one to have any sizing issues so I gather it has to be from variations in manufacturing. I do have a modeling shot, but the PF app isn't being friendly today.


----------



## dragonette

Tygriss said:


> I just got these Deborah Shorties in Python. After reading the reviews of other Deborah Shorties on Zappos, I went a size down. I normally wear a 38-38.5 and 39 in some boots. Size 8-8.5 in US sizes. I got these in a size 7. I probably could've gone up to a 7.5.
> 
> They are extremely comfortable and just a tad snug on the right boot around the ball of the foot. This is is odd for me because my left foot is the one to have any sizing issues so I gather it has to be from variations in manufacturing. I do have a modeling shot, but the PF app isn't being friendly today.



Can't wait to see them on u!


----------



## dragonette

Are there any ladies here in SF? I'll be there for two days and am trying to find a store (or a few) that has the largest selection of Frye to try on.


----------



## piperbaby

Ok ugh confession time.. My Campus boots are not comfortable at all. Either pair, they squish the sides of my feet. Any suggestions for this? There is no shoe repair here in Hilo. It not cost effective to mail them to the mainland be stretched either. I dont have this issue with any other style. Boo


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Ok ugh confession time.. My Campus boots are not comfortable at all. Either pair, they squish the sides of my feet. Any suggestions for this? There is no shoe repair here in Hilo. It not cost effective to mail them to the mainland be stretched either. I dont have this issue with any other style. Boo



Mail order some wooden shoe stretcher things! I think I bought mine for $20! But those were for shoes. I think they come in boot style too...


----------



## SSShayne

When my campus 14s were new, I wore them around the house with super thick socks.....they will stretch pretty easily.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Here are the Carmens today!


----------



## Trayler

Gradually becoming an addict!!!
I recently bought the Tall Missy Wedge in brown which I wore nonstop since I got them and then I decided I needed them in black too. I'm in love!!!


----------



## justpeachy4397

Trayler said:


> Gradually becoming an addict!!!
> I recently bought the Tall Missy Wedge in brown which I wore nonstop since I got them and then I decided I needed them in black too. I'm in love!!!



Wow these are really pretty. Is the leather soft? It looks it!


----------



## Trayler

justpeachy4397 said:


> Wow these are really pretty. Is the leather soft? It looks it!



Thank you!!! Yes, the leather is very supple and soft. I usually wear Loeffler Randall boots and I own the Matilde in almost all the colors and I own the Sophie too but they don't even come close to these Frye's!!!


----------



## gmo

Tygriss said:


> I just got these Deborah Shorties in Python. After reading the reviews of other Deborah Shorties on Zappos, I went a size down. I normally wear a 38-38.5 and 39 in some boots. Size 8-8.5 in US sizes. I got these in a size 7. I probably could've gone up to a 7.5.
> 
> They are extremely comfortable and just a tad snug on the right boot around the ball of the foot. This is is odd for me because my left foot is the one to have any sizing issues so I gather it has to be from variations in manufacturing. I do have a modeling shot, but the PF app isn't being friendly today.



Beautiful! I'm waiting for those exact boots to be delivered tomorrow. I'm normally an 8 and ordered 7.5. I hope they fit! Can't wait to see what they look like on you! What do you plan to wear with them?


----------



## insideout

I was wondering if anyone here owns the Carmen Harness boots as well as the Harness 12R. I have a pair of the tall Carmen Harness in an 8.5 which fit like a glove.  In general I tend to wear an 8 or an 8.5 depending on the shoe. 

I'm looking to buy a pair of the Harness 12R, and I've been reading all of the zappos reviews.  The general census seems to be to size down for the Harness 12R. So should I order an 8.5 or an 8? Is the sizing not consistent between styles of Frye boots?


----------



## SSShayne

Ive tried on the Harness 12R and they fit true to size.  But the Melissa Button and Campus 14s also fit true to size for me- and I read that they run big for some people.  I usually wear a 8.5 in Fryes.  The veronica slouch I tried on in the store, I had to size up to a 9 to fit in to it.  If you read the reviews on Zappos, you can get a good idea......


----------



## dragonette

insideout said:


> I was wondering if anyone here owns the Carmen Harness boots as well as the Harness 12R. I have a pair of the tall Carmen Harness in an 8.5 which fit like a glove.  In general I tend to wear an 8 or an 8.5 depending on the shoe.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a pair of the Harness 12R, and I've been reading all of the zappos reviews.  The general census seems to be to size down for the Harness 12R. So should I order an 8.5 or an 8? Is the sizing not consistent between styles of Frye boots?



I only have tonnes of Carmens and one Taylor so I can't be of much help, BUT I have heard the Carmens run very slightly small.


----------



## dragonette

justpeachy4397 said:


> Here are the Carmens today!



Loves it B!


----------



## Tygriss

gmo said:


> Beautiful! I'm waiting for those exact boots to be delivered tomorrow. I'm normally an 8 and ordered 7.5. I hope they fit! Can't wait to see what they look like on you! What do you plan to wear with them?



I think they'd definitely fit! I plan to pair them with dresses and skirts. I tried them with boot cut jeans but because they're much lighter than I'm used to seeing when I look down they feel odd. I need to take some photos and get them posted


----------



## gmo

insideout said:


> I was wondering if anyone here owns the Carmen Harness boots as well as the Harness 12R. I have a pair of the tall Carmen Harness in an 8.5 which fit like a glove.  In general I tend to wear an 8 or an 8.5 depending on the shoe.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a pair of the Harness 12R, and I've been reading all of the zappos reviews.  The general census seems to be to size down for the Harness 12R. So should I order an 8.5 or an 8? Is the sizing not consistent between styles of Frye boots?



I guess I'm not much help either, but I always size a half size down in my harness boots. I've done this in 12R and 15R styles. I don't have Carmens, but I want them! I guess reviews for these are all over the place.



Tygriss said:


> I think they'd definitely fit! I plan to pair them with dresses and skirts. I tried them with boot cut jeans but because they're much lighter than I'm used to seeing when I look down they feel odd. I need to take some photos and get them posted



Great! I'll be stalking my UPS guy today then  I'd love to see what you wore them with!


----------



## gmo

gmo said:


> Great! I'll be stalking my UPS guy today then  I'd love to see what you wore them with!



Update: The Deborah phythons came, and I decided to send them back. Absolutely gorgeous but I don't think I'd get much wear out of them. The Jet boots, though, are definitely keepers. Pictures to come!


----------



## piperbaby

We want pics!!   That's too bad about the pyton, but better you realize it now then have it sit for 6 months



gmo said:


> Update: The Deborah phythons came, and I decided to send them back. Absolutely gorgeous but I don't think I'd get much wear out of them. The Jet boots, though, are definitely keepers. Pictures to come!


----------



## Ljlj

Balvert said:


> Here's the reply I received from the CS of the shopping site, hope it helps those with similar question.
> 
> "two styles are very similar and have few differences. The shortie has more of a curved outward form at the top of the shaft whereas the short is more of a flat top at the end of the shaft. The item toe is a little more curved up in the short version of the boot and does have more slouch."



Hello. Which one did you get? My size is OOS but I'm thinking of getting the Short in black vintage tumbled full grain or the Shortie in black waxy tumbled. 

Any recommendations, ladies?

So glad to join this thread. I currently have a Black Melissa Button (tall) and the Veronica slouch (tall) in brown.


----------



## Balvert

Ljlj said:


> Hello. Which one did you get? My size is OOS but I'm thinking of getting the Short in black vintage tumbled full grain or the Shortie in black waxy tumbled.
> 
> Any recommendations, ladies?
> 
> So glad to join this thread. I currently have a Black Melissa Button (tall) and the Veronica slouch (tall) in brown.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2067082



I wanted the Veronica Short (for the slouchier fit) in Black but it was out of my size. Ended up using my coupon for an outfit instead.


----------



## piperbaby

Carson Heel Tab in black. Not sure I would like this but I think I will keep them. Excuse my thighs, not good at taking these modeling shots yall do. 




Also, these do not run big like the reg Carson's do. The leather is super soft. I did have trouble getting them on, had to use the plastic bag trick


----------



## dragonette

Frye family peekture for u guys!


----------



## piperbaby

that's cute, how did you get them squnched down so nicely? 




dragonette said:


> Frye family peekture for u guys!
> 
> View attachment 2068893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2068894


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> that's cute, how did you get them squnched down so nicely?



I wore them at home a lot when they were new and kept lifting my toes to scrunch them lol! And Singapore is humid so I think the leather gets softer there. Can't wait to bring my Burnt Red home and do the same to them. U can see they are much stiffer than my grey and black.


----------



## piperbaby

OK thanks. I just got some new ones in sand and the leather is stiffer than the gray. I think it maybe like the burnt red. I havethem in a room with the windows open since the moist air here should help them loosen up. THehn I will try to squish them. The sand color really is spot on for the sand on the beaches here 




dragonette said:


> I wore them at home a lot when they were new and kept lifting my toes to scrunch them lol! And Singapore is humid so I think the leather gets softer there. Can't wait to bring my Burnt Red home and do the same to them. U can see they are much stiffer than my grey and black.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> OK thanks. I just got some new ones in sand and the leather is stiffer than the gray. I think it maybe like the burnt red. I havethem in a room with the windows open since the moist air here should help them loosen up. THehn I will try to squish them. The sand color really is spot on for the sand on the beaches here



I saw Sand just now at Macy's! Thankfully they didn't have my size or my luggage would burst. . Yes they are very stiff and feels just like Burnt Red. The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> I saw Sand just now at Macy's! Thankfully they didn't have my size or my luggage would burst. . Yes they are very stiff and feels just like Burnt Red. The colour is gorgeous!



So is Burnt Red, Im going to get a pair if I can ever get them on a sale. I just got the sand last week.


----------



## piperbaby

Anyone have the Carson tab boots? The leather is so amazingly soft and supple. The shaft of the boot  reminds me of a fine leather glove. I scored a new pair of the heel ones off ebay for a song and have just fallen in love with the leather. I have scoured around to find some on sale without the heel because I wont be wearing the heel nearly as much as I would the regular Carson style. I got a pair in Camel from Island Surf on sale and they have an extra 15% code Mahalo15. Not much left there though, but thought id post just in case. I was torn between tall and short. They are so supple I can slouch them so tall wins


----------



## NurseAnn

I just ordered a pair of Carmen Harness (short) boots off of Zappos for $180!  They are in dark brown waxed suede.  Anyone have any experience with this kind of leather?  Do I need to be careful not to get it wet like I have to with other suede items?  I need to stay away from this thread.  Your pictures are all so enabling!


----------



## NurseAnn

Just got my Carmen Harness short boots.  I love how quickly Zappos ships!  I am in LOVE with these shoes.  They are every bit as comfortable as the Danskos I wear for my 12hour shifts at work despite having a nice heel.  I love how they have no "break in" time!  The leather is supposed to be dark brown waxed suede but in some lights it almost looks like dark grey (which is fine by me).  I'd love some advice on what to wear these with (Dragonette more pics please!) and how to protect suede.


----------



## dragonette

NurseAnn said:


> Just got my Carmen Harness short boots.  I love how quickly Zappos ships!  I am in LOVE with these shoes.  They are every bit as comfortable as the Danskos I wear for my 12hour shifts at work despite having a nice heel.  I love how they have no "break in" time!  The leather is supposed to be dark brown waxed suede but in some lights it almost looks like dark grey (which is fine by me).  I'd love some advice on what to wear these with (Dragonette more pics please!) and how to protect suede.



I'm so happy for u Ann! Glad u love them! They look awesome on u! U are on the right track, I love wearing skirts and dresses with mine. Depending on your climate, shorts are great too. Skinny jeans or tights are great for colder times!

I can't remember which outfits I posted and which ones I didn't but I'll throw a few here for u! Apologies if they are repeats!


----------



## dragonette

And this is how I wear them in warm climates!


----------



## dragonette

Since I'm here, I have to show u guys my new tall Carmens!


----------



## piperbaby

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Just got my Carmen Harness short boots.  I love how quickly Zappos ships!  I am in LOVE with these shoes.  They are every bit as comfortable as the Danskos I wear for my 12hour shifts at work despite having a nice heel.  I love how they have no "break in" time!  The leather is supposed to be dark brown waxed suede but in some lights it almost looks like dark grey (which is fine by me).  I'd love some advice on what to wear these with (Dragonette more pics please!) and how to protect suede.



Oh those are super cute! I love Carmen's, they look good and are nice and roomy for my chubs


----------



## piperbaby

Very nice, here are my new sand ones. It's been pouring for almost 2 weeks I've kept them near an open window to soften them up an squish them down.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Very nice, here are my new sand ones. It's been pouring for almost 2 weeks I've kept them near an open window to soften them up an squish them down.



I'm happy to report my Burnt Reds have softened immediately upon arrival in Singapore! I'll posted a peekture later!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> I'm happy to report my Burnt Reds have softened immediately upon arrival in Singapore! I'll posted a peekture later!



Oh yay! I cant wait to see. I still want a pair  in that color.


----------



## piperbaby

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Just got my Carmen Harness short boots.  I love how quickly Zappos ships!  I am in LOVE with these shoes.  They are every bit as comfortable as the Danskos I wear for my 12hour shifts at work despite having a nice heel.  I love how they have no "break in" time!  The leather is supposed to be dark brown waxed suede but in some lights it almost looks like dark grey (which is fine by me).  I'd love some advice on what to wear these with (Dragonette more pics please!) and how to protect suede.



Oh and in that one pic they look really gray and shiney. I haven't done anything to any of my boots yet. Im scared too after my summer catastrophe


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Oh and in that one pic they look really gray and shiney. I haven't done anything to any of my boots yet. Im scared too after my summer catastrophe



Oh I have touched the waxed suede in Macy's and I think you could get away with not applying anything. It's not like the usual soft suede that gets stained easily. At least that's how it felt to me. I read somewhere that Frye says not to apply anything? I haven't protected any of mine. My grey tumbled ones got caught in rain and there was a slight water spot but it has disappeared over the past weeks.


----------



## dragonette

Peekture of Burnt Reds getting smooshier!

This leather is definitely the stiffest among my Carmens. They may not achieve the same effect as my grey and black but I'm gonna try!


----------



## NurseAnn

dragonette said:


> I'm so happy for u Ann! Glad u love them! They look awesome on u! U are on the right track, I love wearing skirts and dresses with mine. Depending on your climate, shorts are great too. Skinny jeans or tights are great for colder times!
> 
> I can't remember which outfits I posted and which ones I didn't but I'll throw a few here for u! Apologies if they are repeats!



Ahhh I love all the outfits but most of all I want that leather jacket!  I live in Seattle so the season for short skirts is fairly limited.  I like how you had the longer socks over tights.  I will definitely try that.  Thanks for all the pics.  I hope my Carmen's get all soft and scrunchy soon too.


----------



## NurseAnn

piperbaby said:


> Oh and in that one pic they look really gray and shiney. I haven't done anything to any of my boots yet. Im scared too after my summer catastrophe



Your sand ones look amazing!  What was your summer catastrophe?


----------



## NurseAnn

dragonette said:


> Oh I have touched the waxed suede in Macy's and I think you could get away with not applying anything. It's not like the usual soft suede that gets stained easily. At least that's how it felt to me. I read somewhere that Frye says not to apply anything? I haven't protected any of mine. My grey tumbled ones got caught in rain and there was a slight water spot but it has disappeared over the past weeks.



I think I'm just going to take my chances.  UGG makes a suede repellant that gets good reviews but I'm just too scared to mess up the leather color.  I called the Frye customer service line and asked if it would be okay if they got a little wet (just from walking during rain not splashing around in rivers) and she literally told me "we recommend that you never get any of the leathers wet.". So.....that wasn't helpful.  I already own a few pairs of Fryes that have stood up well so I'm not sure what made her so absolute in her response.  I just haven't tried it with a non smooth leather.  Your grey ones still looking great reassures me.


----------



## dragonette

NurseAnn said:


> I think I'm just going to take my chances.  UGG makes a suede repellant that gets good reviews but I'm just too scared to mess up the leather color.  I called the Frye customer service line and asked if it would be okay if they got a little wet (just from walking during rain not splashing around in rivers) and she literally told me "we recommend that you never get any of the leathers wet.". So.....that wasn't helpful.  I already own a few pairs of Fryes that have stood up well so I'm not sure what made her so absolute in her response.  I just haven't tried it with a non smooth leather.  Your grey ones still looking great reassures me.



Let me get a peekture of the grey ones today so you can see how they are holding up. They are definitely more beat up now, but I think that's how Frye's are meant to look. A lot of the distressing was there beforehand when brand new, so that's the way they are meant to look. I like that so I don't worry about adding more scuffs etc!

When I was caught in the rain, it was in Bangkok in Nov and it was POURING. Most of the upper around the toe box got very wet. They dried out very quickly, even in humid climate, and a small water spot remained on the right boot. And today when I looked again, it was gone. I'm not sure when it actually blended in, probably a long time ago but I never really looked at it LOL.

The waxed suede felt very sturdy to me. I believe my grey ones are more delicate than yours! And the dark brown was really dark... I doubt any water stains would show up even if they were there!


----------



## dragonette

Grey tumbled, seasoned.


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> Peekture of Burnt Reds getting smooshier!
> 
> This leather is definitely the stiffest among my Carmens. They may not achieve the same effect as my grey and black but I'm gonna try!



They are getting there. They look just like sand


----------



## piperbaby

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> I think I'm just going to take my chances.  UGG makes a suede repellant that gets good reviews but I'm just too scared to mess up the leather color.  I called the Frye customer service line and asked if it would be okay if they got a little wet (just from walking during rain not splashing around in rivers) and she literally told me "we recommend that you never get any of the leathers wet.". So.....that wasn't helpful.  I already own a few pairs of Fryes that have stood up well so I'm not sure what made her so absolute in her response.  I just haven't tried it with a non smooth leather.  Your grey ones still looking great reassures me.



I might take mine too, honestly I have done nothing to any of mine at all and they are fine. And if they are not ruined living in this crazy Hilo weather then Idk, because this is the rainiest city ever! 

Ps. I just got a maggie perforated oxford in turquoise off zappos for 159 The toe looks like a Carson toe so I sized down, hope thats not a mistake.


----------



## nina.

I'm so close to purchasing the short Carmen's, but have a quick question. 
Are these comfortable to wear in the summer without being too hot?


----------



## dragonette

nina. said:


> I'm so close to purchasing the short Carmen's, but have a quick question.
> Are these comfortable to wear in the summer without being too hot?



I think it depends on the individual's tolerance.

I wear them in Singapore with no problems. In fact, my feet do not get sweaty in Singapore, but they do in dry US winter. Still have not figured out why...


----------



## piperbaby

NurseAnn said:
			
		

> Your sand ones look amazing!  What was your summer catastrophe?



I got a pair of harness in tan and hey were a lovely color. But, I sized down like everyone said and they were too small width mainly. So I read every trick on the internet to fix this OMG I abused these things. I soaked them in a bath of hot water, poured vodka on them, in them, wore them wet, with wet socks, tryed to work the wet leather out with the bulb end of a screwdriver, froze them with ziploc bags of water inside. Nothing worked btw so, I decided I better treat this leather surely it needs some moisture. 

So, I read up put some olive oil and something else I cant remember. Did that and they went DARK Put soe mink oil on them and so I set them in the Texas sun for a few days to try to help. Ended up giving them to my girlfriend. Last time I saw them they were still  dark, that was in the summer tho. not putting anything on my lighter boots again!


----------



## NurseAnn

dragonette said:


> Let me get a peekture of the grey ones today so you can see how they are holding up. They are definitely more beat up now, but I think that's how Frye's are meant to look. A lot of the distressing was there beforehand when brand new, so that's the way they are meant to look. I like that so I don't worry about adding more scuffs etc!
> 
> When I was caught in the rain, it was in Bangkok in Nov and it was POURING. Most of the upper around the toe box got very wet. They dried out very quickly, even in humid climate, and a small water spot remained on the right boot. And today when I looked again, it was gone. I'm not sure when it actually blended in, probably a long time ago but I never really looked at it LOL.
> 
> The waxed suede felt very sturdy to me. I believe my grey ones are more delicate than yours! And the dark brown was really dark... I doubt any water stains would show up even if they were there!



Yeah with the color I bet your grey ones are more delicate too.  They sure are pretty though.  Even after you've had them for a while.  I am not worried about scratches/scuffs.  I'd even go so far as to say I want some because I like that look.  I just don't want color loss or big ugly blotches.  I doubt that will happen.  I wore them out today for the first time and a woman literally got out of her car as I walked by just to compliment my boots.  I love love love them!


----------



## NurseAnn

piperbaby said:


> I got a pair of harness in tan and hey were a lovely color. But, I sized down like everyone said and they were too small width mainly. So I read every trick on the internet to fix this OMG I abused these things. I soaked them in a bath of hot water, poured vodka on them, in them, wore them wet, with wet socks, tryed to work the wet leather out with the bulb end of a screwdriver, froze them with ziploc bags of water inside. Nothing worked btw so, I decided I better treat this leather surely it needs some moisture.
> 
> So, I read up put some olive oil and something else I cant remember. Did that and they went DARK Put soe mink oil on them and so I set them in the Texas sun for a few days to try to help. Ended up giving them to my girlfriend. Last time I saw them they were still  dark, that was in the summer tho. not putting anything on my lighter boots again!



Oh wow what an ordeal!  Do you have a good cobbler in your area?  I took my Jane 14L stitch boots to mine because I needed just a little more room and he was able to work miracles.  It's funny what we do for these shoes.  My husband said "why don't you just get a different pair if they are a little tight?" but he doesn't understand that I needed that exact pair!


----------



## piperbaby

NurseAnn said:


> Yeah with the color I bet your grey ones are more delicate too.  They sure are pretty though.  Even after you've had them for a while.  I am not worried about scratches/scuffs.  I'd even go so far as to say I want some because I like that look.  I just don't want color loss or big ugly blotches.  I doubt that will happen.  I wore them out today for the first time and a woman literally got out of her car as I walked by just to compliment my boots.  I love love love them!



 And you will love them more as you have them a little ,longer and they dont look so new. But being my in a rainy city too; I bet you can get yours to squish down pretty quickly too if waxed suede does that  and thats the look your going for. Of course we never really close the windows here in Hawaii so its pretty moist in here all the time. And with the recent flooding, it's been prime to get mine down fairly quick. They were pretty stiff straight out of the box.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> I got a pair of harness in tan and hey were a lovely color. But, I sized down like everyone said and they were too small width mainly. So I read every trick on the internet to fix this OMG I abused these things. I soaked them in a bath of hot water, poured vodka on them, in them, wore them wet, with wet socks, tryed to work the wet leather out with the bulb end of a screwdriver, froze them with ziploc bags of water inside. Nothing worked btw so, I decided I better treat this leather surely it needs some moisture.
> 
> So, I read up put some olive oil and something else I cant remember. Did that and they went DARK Put soe mink oil on them and so I set them in the Texas sun for a few days to try to help. Ended up giving them to my girlfriend. Last time I saw them they were still  dark, that was in the summer tho. not putting anything on my lighter boots again!



omg yes, what an ordeal! I used to be a fan of "make it work" but after several expensive mistakes, now I just send them back even at a small loss in postage... Now that I am back in Singapore, this will cost me even more!


----------



## dragonette

NurseAnn said:


> Oh wow what an ordeal!  Do you have a good cobbler in your area?  I took my Jane 14L stitch boots to mine because I needed just a little more room and he was able to work miracles.  It's funny what we do for these shoes.  My husband said "why don't you just get a different pair if they are a little tight?" but he doesn't understand that I needed that exact pair!



Hehe! I had the Janes in Plum and had to send them back... The purple was way too dark to match my bag and I found them rather uncomfy as well... They were sooooo stiff and the calves were too big for my chicken legs!


----------



## dragonette

NurseAnn said:


> Yeah with the color I bet your grey ones are more delicate too.  They sure are pretty though.  Even after you've had them for a while.  I am not worried about scratches/scuffs.  I'd even go so far as to say I want some because I like that look.  I just don't want color loss or big ugly blotches.  I doubt that will happen.  I wore them out today for the first time and a woman literally got out of her car as I walked by just to compliment my boots.  I love love love them!



Frye's will season very nicely! I love the worn in look too! But yes, definitely no big splotches and things like that... From being caught in a downpour, I'd say it's unlikely big splotches will occur, unless you get oil on them!


----------



## Porter4

Well all of your Carmen short photos "made" me break down and order the Grey Vintage Veg Tan from Zappos today!  I am so excited, they should be here Tuesday!  This will be my 3rd pair of Fryes.  I have Campus 14L in banana and Harness 12R in smoke old town.  I find I reach for my Fryes almost everyday and don't really want to wear any of the other shoes in my closet!    Has anyone seen the veg tan in person?  I am curious how they will feel.


----------



## LeeLee1098

NurseAnn said:


> Oh wow what an ordeal!  Do you have a good cobbler in your area?  I took my Jane 14L stitch boots to mine because I needed just a little more room and he was able to work miracles.  It's funny what we do for these shoes.  My husband said "why don't you just get a different pair if they are a little tight?" but he doesn't understand that I needed that exact pair!



I have the Jane Stitch also! Mine fit true to size for me but I think I would totally do the same and get them altered in your position! May as well be perfect, right?



dragonette said:


> Hehe! I had the Janes in Plum and had to send them back... The purple was way too dark to match my bag and I found them rather uncomfy as well... They were sooooo stiff and the calves were too big for my chicken legs!



Awww that is too bad that they didn't work out! I love my Janes so much!


----------



## dragonette

Porter4 said:


> Well all of your Carmen short photos "made" me break down and order the Grey Vintage Veg Tan from Zappos today!  I am so excited, they should be here Tuesday!  This will be my 3rd pair of Fryes.  I have Campus 14L in banana and Harness 12R in smoke old town.  I find I reach for my Fryes almost everyday and don't really want to wear any of the other shoes in my closet!    Has anyone seen the veg tan in person?  I am curious how they will feel.



My black ones are the vintage veg tan... They are a medium-stiffness. Not as stiff as Sand and Burnt Red, but not as soft as tumbled leather. My black ones have softened up very nicely (but I did wear them a lot while traveling).


----------



## dragonette

LeeLee1098 said:


> I have the Jane Stitch also! Mine fit true to size for me but I think I would totally do the same and get them altered in your position! May as well be perfect, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that is too bad that they didn't work out! I love my Janes so much!



They look awesome on you! I wish I had your legs!


----------



## piperbaby

I got new goodies today...I will post pics from my phone in a few. I got the Julia lace up in gray and I really like it, it's funky. That was a ebay find. I got the Maggie perf wingtip in turquoise- im not quite sure what I think of this one. I have never worn a wingtip shoe before, I might like it with some dresses. And the Carson Tab Tall came Friday I think Im sending the Camel back for sure torn on the Charcoal. I think im to the point I might be content with my boot collection for a bit..did I just say that


----------



## piperbaby

Pics...


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Pics...



Love the lace-ups! You are right, I'm not sure about the turquoise ones too.

Model the Carsons so we can help you decide!


----------



## SeverineCherry

yyz said:


> *11) Vicki Campus Tall in Black
> View attachment 1245886
> View attachment 1245885
> View attachment 1245887
> View attachment 1245888
> View attachment 1245884​*


TS, lovely boots, I am sure they would look stunning on you with a skirt to your knees instead of pants. I talk from experience


----------



## dragonette

SeverineCherry said:


> TS, lovely boots, I am sure they would look stunning on you with a skirt to your knees instead of pants. I talk from experience



LOL!! I really don't think Matt wears skirts...


----------



## SeverineCherry

dragonette said:


> LOL!! I really don't think Matt wears skirts...


 wait........ hahahaha oops!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:
			
		

> LOL!! I really don't think Matt wears skirts...



Where is Matt anyways, has anyone heard from him? I know he had been having some health struggles


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Where is Matt anyways, has anyone heard from him? I know he had been having some health struggles



I haven't heard from him for weeks. I hope he's okay too!


----------



## dragonette

SeverineCherry said:


> wait........ hahahaha oops!



Teehee!!


----------



## SSShayne

I love all the boots pictured - AND the turquoise shoes!  Super cute!


----------



## gmo

piperbaby said:


> Pics...



LOVE the style of the Maggies. The color is the only thing that would hold me back, personally, because I'd have no idea what to pair them with! The color is beautiful, though, and I'd definitely keep them if you have things to wear them with.


----------



## insideout

insideout said:


> I was wondering if anyone here owns the Carmen Harness boots as well as the Harness 12R. I have a pair of the tall Carmen Harness in an 8.5 which fit like a glove.  In general I tend to wear an 8 or an 8.5 depending on the shoe.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a pair of the Harness 12R, and I've been reading all of the zappos reviews.  The general census seems to be to size down for the Harness 12R. So should I order an 8.5 or an 8? Is the sizing not consistent between styles of Frye boots?



Just an update for those who are curious, I ended up with a size 8 in the Harness 12R and they aren't even all that tight, it's possible I could have gone down to a 7.5 (though they would have probably been painful to break in). After trying on my tall Carmen Harness boots to compare, the conclusion is that the Carmen definitely runs small. There is no way I could have sized down from an 8.5 in those boots!


----------



## piperbaby

gmo said:
			
		

> LOVE the style of the Maggies. The color is the only thing that would hold me back, personally, because I'd have no idea what to pair them with! The color is beautiful, though, and I'd definitely keep them if you have things to wear them with.



I think I'm going to switch them for stone or blush. I like the color too, but I'm not too sure how often they would get worn. They are much stiffer than any of my boots though  which idk if I like.


----------



## piperbaby

6pm.com has Rory scrunch for 98.40 in brown vintage leather today. They also have others on sale but that was a steal.


----------



## jailnurse93

piperbaby said:


> Pics...



Those are all awesome!  I am loving those lace ups!  I had a pair of lace ups waaaaay back when I was in high school.  I wore them for years and years and ended up giving them away, I so wish I would have kept them!  I know you're on the fence about the turquoise shoes....I like them!  They are super cute and stylish.  Oh I love Frye!


----------



## piperbaby

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> Those are all awesome!  I am loving those lace ups!  I had a pair of lace ups waaaaay back when I was in high school.  I wore them for years and years and ended up giving them away, I so wish I would have kept them!  I know you're on the fence about the turquoise shoes....I like them!  They are super cute and stylish.  Oh I love Frye!



My mom had some black patent lace up's back in the day.. And I mean way back, she's in her 70's now. They were awesome. I remember my sister messing around with them some when I was in jr high. I have no idea where they have disappeared to now. I am so digging the Julia!


----------



## LemonCookies

I'm relatively new to Frye boots & bags. I'm thinking of getting a Frye Elaine Vintage Satchel in Smoke color. 

http://www.thefryecompany.com/handbags/view-all/db288/elaine-vintage-satchel?color=SMK

Does anyone know what their Smoke color looks like in real life? In the pictures, it seems to have some brown and some black. 

I would be thrilled if it's actually more like a dark grey. I've been looking for a grey bag for a while, and it seems quite hard to find!


----------



## dragonette

LemonCookies said:


> I'm relatively new to Frye boots & bags. I'm thinking of getting a Frye Elaine Vintage Satchel in Smoke color.
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/handbags/view-all/db288/elaine-vintage-satchel?color=SMK
> 
> Does anyone know what their Smoke color looks like in real life? In the pictures, it seems to have some brown and some black.
> 
> I would be thrilled if it's actually more like a dark grey. I've been looking for a grey bag for a while, and it seems quite hard to find!



From my observations, Frye's greys and smoke colours tend to be like dark brown. LOL!

But I don't know if it applies to the bags. They probably use the same leathers?


----------



## LemonCookies

dragonette said:


> From my observations, Frye's greys and smoke colours tend to be like dark brown. LOL!
> 
> But I don't know if it applies to the bags. They probably use the same leathers?



Oh no, that's what I was worried about!  I'd probably wait then. 

I am really hoping they use some true grey leather on bags!


----------



## piperbaby

I don't have anything smoke, but I have two gray and they are both really taupe..lol Now, my Carson charcoal really is a dark lovely charcoal, but my veronica slouch charcoal is some kind of ugly brownish gray color. In fact they are such an ugly color I got them on clearance for 60.00 brand new, even so 9 months later they are still in the box unworn.


----------



## gmo

LemonCookies said:


> I'm relatively new to Frye boots & bags. I'm thinking of getting a Frye Elaine Vintage Satchel in Smoke color.
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/handbags/view-all/db288/elaine-vintage-satchel?color=SMK
> 
> Does anyone know what their Smoke color looks like in real life? In the pictures, it seems to have some brown and some black.
> 
> I would be thrilled if it's actually more like a dark grey. I've been looking for a grey bag for a while, and it seems quite hard to find!



These are my Billy boots in Navajo/smoke:







As you can tell from the picture, the smoke is more of a brownish. I find that their "slate" color is more of a gray.

Edit: Sorry for the massive picture!


----------



## LemonCookies

gmo said:


> These are my Billy boots in Navajo/smoke:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can tell from the picture, the smoke is more of a brownish. I find that their "slate" color is more of a gray.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for the massive picture!


Thanks, ladies!  Now I know what I need is the "slate" color.


----------



## Divealicious

Hi ladies, I'm currently eyeing a pair of Veronica short boots, can anyone tell me if this model is TTS? I've been searching this thread but I can only find posts about the slouchy version, is the sizing the same? I have one other pair (I posted not long ago ) and it's size EU 39,5 and they are slightly large but the smaller size was not available, my TTS is probably 39. Any advice?


----------



## piperbaby

Mine are tts, both my short and and slouch are my reg shoe size.


----------



## Divealicious

piperbaby said:


> Mine are tts, both my short and and slouch are my reg shoe size.



thanks, that helps!


----------



## Divealicious

I was too late, they sold out :'(


----------



## SmoothOperator

Does anyone have the combat boots? Pics?


----------



## jailnurse93

LemonCookies said:


> I'm relatively new to Frye boots & bags. I'm thinking of getting a Frye Elaine Vintage Satchel in Smoke color.
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/handbags/view-all/db288/elaine-vintage-satchel?color=SMK
> 
> Does anyone know what their Smoke color looks like in real life? In the pictures, it seems to have some brown and some black.
> 
> I would be thrilled if it's actually more like a dark grey. I've been looking for a grey bag for a while, and it seems quite hard to find!



I'm don't know anything about the color Smoke but that is a super cute bag.  I have a Frye satchel from a few years ago....it is very well made.  The leather is thick and soft and the zipper is sturdy and it runs smooth.  Nice hardware.  Unfortunetely I do not remember the name of the bag.  It is maroon in color.


----------



## justpeachy4397

LemonCookies said:


> Oh no, that's what I was worried about!  I'd probably wait then.
> 
> I am really hoping they use some true grey leather on bags!



My smoke boots are  a dark greyish brown


----------



## piperbaby

So I returned the aqua maggie wingtip shoes. I found a pair of bluch color on ebay yeah ... They camt to day and they are lovely only they are not a size 10 they are a 8.5!!!!!!!! OMG how does someone make that mistake!! SO I email the lady and she emails me back and is like what makes you think they are a 8.5 im like um they are makrked 8.5, and I knew something was wriong when I took them out. They looked too small. Sheesh....  

Now heres the deal, I can get my foot in ther, and because these are like Carson I could probably get away with this using a thin sock. But the width is killer, no way. So, do yall think this is pointless or should I try to get these things stretched. BTW I dont think you can get this color anymore. These are hard to find.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> So I returned the aqua maggie wingtip shoes. I found a pair of bluch color on ebay yeah ... They camt to day and they are lovely only they are not a size 10 they are a 8.5!!!!!!!! OMG how does someone make that mistake!! SO I email the lady and she emails me back and is like what makes you think they are a 8.5 im like um they are makrked 8.5, and I knew something was wriong when I took them out. They looked too small. Sheesh....
> 
> Now heres the deal, I can get my foot in ther, and because these are like Carson I could probably get away with this using a thin sock. But the width is killer, no way. So, do yall think this is pointless or should I try to get these things stretched. BTW I dont think you can get this color anymore. These are hard to find.



1.5 sizes too small seems a little much for me... I hear you can stretch up 0.5 size max. How on earth could your seller make such a mistake omg! How annoying... Even though you will definitely get your money back, it's the waste of time and effort and getting happy for nothing! I feel so annoyed for you!

I would send it back and wait for a perfect pair.


----------



## SSShayne

Return them - they will never be able to be stretched that much without damaging them!


----------



## piperbaby

I'm returning them even though I dont want too,they are so cute. Im going to get a pair of Lanvin flats instead I think.


----------



## Black Elite

I found these harness boots some time ago at Nordstrom . Either they are a men's shoe, or they are a women's shoe but mismarked. I say this because they are a size 8.5 but I am definitely most often a women's 10.5 or so. I haven't been an 8.5 since middle school, lol, bu I LOVE these boots


----------



## aliceanna

I recently got my first pair of Frye's. These are the Melissa Buttons in Burgundy Brush-Off Leather.  They were a steal--on sale for $209 at Zappos! I looked today, and they still have them for $246 if anyone is interested. The color and leather are gorgeous; they're just a little redder than the Cognac, but not nearly as red as Wine, Bordeaux, or Burnt Red.


----------



## piperbaby

Ok is anyone elses app broken? Im gonna venture a yes sine there are no posts here in a long time. I cant get on here using thr pf app on my ipad or iphone in over a week. It gives some crazy unknown response error. bah 


Those are lovely brush off burgandy boots, anf gorg pics! You look quite glamorous


----------



## Divealicious

piperbaby said:


> Ok is anyone elses app broken? Im gonna venture a yes sine there are no posts here in a long time. I cant get on here using thr pf app on my ipad or iphone in over a week. It gives some crazy unknown response error. bah
> 
> 
> Those are lovely brush off burgandy boots, anf gorg pics! You look quite glamorous



Yes, theyve been trying to fix it for over a week now I think  I miss the app!
.


----------



## piperbaby

Any word on the fix? This as been the 
I guess im an app girl...anyone score any end of season deals? I have a few things headed my way. Jane Trapunto Bootie showed her face today. Its pretty identical to my 14L just got the short version because of the tropical weather here, Anyone who has Jane knows that is some thick leather to be wearing around when the weather doesnt get cool. 

Got a Vera Slouch in black,and a tall Carmen Harness in Dark Brown both for steals- about 135.00 that all the news in Hawaii


----------



## dragonette

Finally!! About damn time!! Hello app!!


----------



## dragonette

So many peektures clogged up to post!


----------



## dragonette

And my first Frye bag! The Brooke satchel! Mod shots soon.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Any word on the fix? This as been the
> I guess im an app girl...anyone score any end of season deals? I have a few things headed my way. Jane Trapunto Bootie showed her face today. Its pretty identical to my 14L just got the short version because of the tropical weather here, Anyone who has Jane knows that is some thick leather to be wearing around when the weather doesnt get cool.
> 
> Got a Vera Slouch in black,and a tall Carmen Harness in Dark Brown both for steals- about 135.00 that all the news in Hawaii



How do the Vera Slouch fit compared to the Carmens? I've always been curious about them but I think they would be too big for me!

And how did u score the Carmens so cheap? Good job... What a good deal! I had to pay full price lol! But I'm so happy with them!


----------



## piperbaby

Oh finally its back love the bag! I am so not getting started into that&#127802; Dragonette- sometimes I score Frye boots for cheap in the night, well whats night for the mainland. think its the time diff Nobody is around or awake when they mark them down, or list on ebay and I am, so I get me one 

Here are my carmen tall...mine dont seem to be as distressed as yours


----------



## piperbaby

Oh thats my Jane 14l and what I call my baby Jane...in the pic above

Here is my burnt red that came today. i think the red carmens are cuter but these will do for now, since it was another steal in the night.


----------



## piperbaby

And on a sad note, the lava terrain here is not nice I was horrified when I took off my gray carmens and saw this after an afternoon out. There is no cobbler here either.


----------



## mariame2

piperbaby said:


> And on a sad note, the lava terrain here is not nice I was horrified when I took off my gray carmens and saw this after an afternoon out. There is no cobbler here either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2120112



Oh no!!!! I just got my Carmen's about 4 weeks ago and I wore through the rubber part of the heel. I love them so much! I called up frye and they said that since I bought them from an authorized dealer frye would take care of the rubber replacement for up to 2 years. They would even reimburse me for the cost if I take them to replace it locally. But the representative said not to wear out the wooden part of the heel.  When I took them in to a local shoe repair store he said I caught it just in time. I would call up frye and see what they say!


----------



## gmo

mariame2 said:


> Oh no!!!! I just got my Carmen's about 4 weeks ago and I wore through the rubber part of the heel. I love them so much! I called up frye and they said that since I bought them from an authorized dealer frye would take care of the rubber replacement for up to 2 years. They would even reimburse me for the cost if I take them to replace it locally. But the representative said not to wear out the wooden part of the heel.  When I took them in to a local shoe repair store he said I caught it just in time. I would call up frye and see what they say!



Agreed! Frye replaced a pair of boots for me once when the craftsmanship was a bit subpar. Their service is excellent.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Oh finally its back love the bag! I am so not getting started into that&#127802; Dragonette- sometimes I score Frye boots for cheap in the night, well whats night for the mainland. think its the time diff Nobody is around or awake when they mark them down, or list on ebay and I am, so I get me one
> 
> Here are my carmen tall...mine dont seem to be as distressed as yours
> View attachment 2120099
> View attachment 2120100
> View attachment 2120101



Oh I know why... You bought a different leather! Still a great bargain though! Just work on getting them softer.


----------



## GGee

dragonette said:


> And my first Frye bag! The Brooke satchel! Mod shots soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2118255
> 
> View attachment 2118259



Beautiful bag!


----------



## GGee

piperbaby said:


> Oh finally its back love the bag! I am so not getting started into that&#127802; Dragonette- sometimes I score Frye boots for cheap in the night, well whats night for the mainland. think its the time diff Nobody is around or awake when they mark them down, or list on ebay and I am, so I get me one
> 
> Here are my carmen tall...mine dont seem to be as distressed as yours
> View attachment 2120099
> View attachment 2120100
> View attachment 2120101



Beautiful boots! I love the brown Carmens, I think they are Carmens. Do they have a reddish tint to them?


----------



## GGee

Question for all my Frye Boot experts. 

Where is Matt? I hope he is okay. I miss reading his comments.

So I need advice. Does anyone own the Miranda Slouch or the Engineer 15R? With time, do the Miranda Slouch's stretch out width wise?

I was lucky enough to try on a friend's new Frye's Engineer 15R in a size 8.5. It made me order my own in 8.5. It's not here yet. The only problem is that the top of my foot hurts in her boots, right where the strap goes across. Has anyone else had this problem? Would I be able to stretch this out? My size 9 Engineer 12R is big on me. I have to wear thick socks with it and my right heel slips out a little, so I prefer a 8.5. I had bought Veronica Back Zip in a size 8.5 which felt great but I returned because the snap kept unsnapping. 

I also ordered Miranda Slouch in both a 8.5 and a 9.  They did not come with the protective white finish, so that means that they are most likely returns. But the 9's feel tight and the 8.5 feel better but I am worried about them stretching out over time and then my feel will slip out. 

ANY ADVICE?????

Thanks!


----------



## piperbaby

The tall Carmen's are not really red to me, more a true dark brown. 

Thye middle pic up there wiht the tall and short together is a Jane in Redwood, and the last pic is a Jane in Burnt Red..ive decided I dont know that I love it even if it was a steal. I might send that back. Bah 



GGee said:


> Beautiful boots! I love the brown Carmens, I think they are Carmens. Do they have a reddish tint to them?


----------



## piperbaby

GGee said:


> Question for all my Frye Boot experts.
> 
> Where is Matt? I hope he is okay. I miss reading his comments.
> 
> So I need advice. Does anyone own the Miranda Slouch or the Engineer 15R? With time, do the Miranda Slouch's stretch out width wise?
> 
> I was lucky enough to try on a friend's new Frye's Engineer 15R in a size 8.5. It made me order my own in 8.5. It's not here yet. The only problem is that the top of my foot hurts in her boots, right where the strap goes across. Has anyone else had this problem? Would I be able to stretch this out? My size 9 Engineer 12R is big on me. I have to wear thick socks with it and my right heel slips out a little, so I prefer a 8.5. I had bought Veronica Back Zip in a size 8.5 which felt great but I returned because the snap kept unsnapping.
> 
> I also ordered Miranda Slouch in both a 8.5 and a 9.  They did not come with the protective white finish, so that means that they are most likely returns. But the 9's feel tight and the 8.5 feel better but I am worried about them stretching out over time and then my feel will slip out.
> 
> ANY ADVICE?????
> 
> Thanks!


 
I dont know where Matt is, I wonder about him too, I hope he is ok. 

I dont have either of those two boots so I am not much help. Can you loosen that buckle? I had a pair of Vernica Slouch that I loosened the buckle on and it helped.


----------



## dragonette

GGee said:


> Question for all my Frye Boot experts.
> 
> Where is Matt? I hope he is okay. I miss reading his comments.
> 
> So I need advice. Does anyone own the Miranda Slouch or the Engineer 15R? With time, do the Miranda Slouch's stretch out width wise?
> 
> I was lucky enough to try on a friend's new Frye's Engineer 15R in a size 8.5. It made me order my own in 8.5. It's not here yet. The only problem is that the top of my foot hurts in her boots, right where the strap goes across. Has anyone else had this problem? Would I be able to stretch this out? My size 9 Engineer 12R is big on me. I have to wear thick socks with it and my right heel slips out a little, so I prefer a 8.5. I had bought Veronica Back Zip in a size 8.5 which felt great but I returned because the snap kept unsnapping.
> 
> I also ordered Miranda Slouch in both a 8.5 and a 9.  They did not come with the protective white finish, so that means that they are most likely returns. But the 9's feel tight and the 8.5 feel better but I am worried about them stretching out over time and then my feel will slip out.
> 
> ANY ADVICE?????
> 
> Thanks!



I don't know where Matt is either. I hope he's okay!

The strap unsnapping doesn't sound right. Agree with piper, can you loosen it? I don't have those either. Have you tried emailing Frye CS? I'm pretty sure most boots would stretch a little to form to the feet, some leathers more and some less.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> The tall Carmen's are not really red to me, more a true dark brown.
> 
> Thye middle pic up there wiht the tall and short together is a Jane in Redwood, and the last pic is a Jane in Burnt Red..ive decided I dont know that I love it even if it was a steal. I might send that back. Bah



I think you should hold out for what you really like!


----------



## dragonette

GGee said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you GG!


----------



## dragonette

mariame2 said:


> Oh no!!!! I just got my Carmen's about 4 weeks ago and I wore through the rubber part of the heel. I love them so much! I called up frye and they said that since I bought them from an authorized dealer frye would take care of the rubber replacement for up to 2 years. They would even reimburse me for the cost if I take them to replace it locally. But the representative said not to wear out the wooden part of the heel.  When I took them in to a local shoe repair store he said I caught it just in time. I would call up frye and see what they say!



Wow! That's very good of Frye to do that. How do we go about getting them to reimburse the replacement of the heel? That's quite a substantial amount (because of how many pairs we have LOL)


----------



## dragonette

Today's outfit with Frye's!

Brooke and Carmen...


----------



## dragonette

Hmm edit post doesn't let me attach a peekture!


----------



## mariame2

dragonette said:


> Wow! That's very good of Frye to do that. How do we go about getting them to reimburse the replacement of the heel? That's quite a substantial amount (because of how many pairs we have LOL)



You need the receipt for both the boots and the repair. Call up frye, the woman who I spoke to gave me her email address to send in the receipts. I did not want to send my boots back to frye because I figured they would replace it with the same rubber that I wore out in a matter of 3 weeks. I'm hoping the one the cobbler put in is more durable.


----------



## dragonette

mariame2 said:


> You need the receipt for both the boots and the repair. Call up frye, the woman who I spoke to gave me her email address to send in the receipts. I did not want to send my boots back to frye because I figured they would replace it with the same rubber that I wore out in a matter of 3 weeks. I'm hoping the one the cobbler put in is more durable.



Definitely, those from cobblers last much longer! I was told one year at least!


----------



## gagabag

Veronica slouch in burnt red


----------



## SmoothOperator

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2122114
> 
> 
> Veronica slouch in burnt red



Love them!


----------



## GGee

piperbaby said:


> The tall Carmen's are not really red to me, more a true dark brown.
> 
> Thye middle pic up there wiht the tall and short together is a Jane in Redwood, and the last pic is a Jane in Burnt Red..ive decided I dont know that I love it even if it was a steal. I might send that back. Bah




Thanks for all the specifics on your boots.  They are beautiful.  I am the return queen, so if you don't LOVE it, I say return them!! LOL


----------



## GGee

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2122114
> 
> 
> Veronica slouch in burnt red



OMG!! They are soooo beautiful! I am in looooooove! I love all the brown and red tone boots and purses!


----------



## GGee

dragonette said:


> Hmm edit post doesn't let me attach a peekture!



I hate when that happens. I am having problems loading pictures too.

I love your bag. I am drooling at the Jane Speedy in Bordeaux.


----------



## GGee

dragonette said:


> Hmm edit post doesn't let me attach a peekture!



I am having issues too! But the boots and bag look great!


----------



## gagabag

SmoothOperator said:


> Love them!





GGee said:


> OMG!! They are soooo beautiful! I am in looooooove! I love all the brown and red tone boots and purses!



Thanks!


----------



## dragonette

Out today in Burnt Red Carmens and Burnt Red Brooke Satchel!


----------



## dragonette

GGee said:


> I hate when that happens. I am having problems loading pictures too.
> 
> I love your bag. I am drooling at the Jane Speedy in Bordeaux.



Please show us if you get the Jane Speedy!


----------



## st.love

Wearing my brown Melissa button boots on Easter!


----------



## jailnurse93

gagabag said:


> View attachment 2122114
> 
> 
> Veronica slouch in burnt red


 
Oh, those rock!  Thanks for the pic!


----------



## jailnurse93

dragonette said:


> Hmm edit post doesn't let me attach a peekture!


 
Love your Brooke satchel with the Carmen's!  Looks great!  I like alot of Frye bags, I have one.  They are nice.  You have great boot slouching skills btw.


----------



## dragonette

jailnurse93 said:


> Love your Brooke satchel with the Carmen's!  Looks great!  I like alot of Frye bags, I have one.  They are nice.  You have great boot slouching skills btw.



Teehee! Thank you my dear! Slouching takes persistence. Funny how much effort is put into making it look so effortless LOL


----------



## piperbaby

Dragonette- here is Vera..you can see the sole is just not quite the same as Carmen. They say its rubber, but almost looks plastic to me. Not sure im in love with these.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> View attachment 2134214
> View attachment 2134215
> View attachment 2134216
> 
> 
> Dragonette- here is Vera..you can see the sole is just not quite the same as Carmen. They say its rubber, but almost looks plastic to me. Not sure im in love with these.



Hehe! They do look a bit like leather rainboots... Thank you for posting peektures!

Yeh I can see they won't be as flattering as the Carmens. Somehow the Vera has a clumsier feel.


----------



## GGee

piperbaby said:


> View attachment 2134214
> View attachment 2134215
> View attachment 2134216
> 
> 
> Dragonette- here is Vera..you can see the sole is just not quite the same as Carmen. They say its rubber, but almost looks plastic to me. Not sure im in love with these.



How do they look on you?  You should post mod pics of both your Carmen's and the Vera Slouch together?  I actually bought the Vera Slouch in Burnt Red Vintage and the color is gorgeous! But I want a black pair in a different style.   I have the Engineered 15R which I am keeping. It's very casual.  I wanted a slightly dressier style of black boots so I just ordered the Frye Martina Engineer Tall and the Frye Veronica Back Zip, both in black to compare. The ankle area of the Vera Slouch can look a little "baggy" and not as tailored.  The pair I have is okay. Not as bad.


----------



## GGee

gagabag said:


> Thanks!



So I ordered some Veronica Slouch in Burnt Red from Zappos and they had a more of a red-orange color. They had to go back. They were not as beautiful as yours.  I did order a Vera Slouch in Burnt Red that I liked more so I kept them. Your pic was the motivation! Thanks!


----------



## GGee

dragonette said:


> Out today in Burnt Red Carmens and Burnt Red Brooke Satchel!



Love the Burnt Red color! You are definitely rocking it!  GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## GGee

st.love said:


> Wearing my brown Melissa button boots on Easter!



Beautiful boots and baby!


----------



## st.love

GGee said:


> Beautiful boots and baby!




Thank you


----------



## gagabag

GGee said:


> So I ordered some Veronica Slouch in Burnt Red from Zappos and they had a more of a red-orange color. They had to go back. They were not as beautiful as yours.  I did order a Vera Slouch in Burnt Red that I liked more so I kept them. Your pic was the motivation! Thanks!



Oh GGee, I hope you find that beautiful red you're looking for


----------



## piperbaby

GGee said:


> How do they look on you?  You should post mod pics of both your Carmen's and the Vera Slouch together?  I actually bought the Vera Slouch in Burnt Red Vintage and the color is gorgeous! But I want a black pair in a different style.   I have the Engineered 15R which I am keeping. It's very casual.  I wanted a slightly dressier style of black boots so I just ordered the Frye Martina Engineer Tall and the Frye Veronica Back Zip, both in black to compare. The ankle area of the Vera Slouch can look a little "baggy" and not as tailored.  The pair I have is okay. Not as bad.



Oh I haven't seen the red ones i think they look okay on just this pair maybe the color, idk looks cheap. I cant get over that rubber sole maybe. Im sure the problem is me....haha I just send a pair of Carson shorties back today because I think they make me look like clown feet.


----------



## GGee

piperbaby said:


> Oh I haven't seen the red ones i think they look okay on just this pair maybe the color, idk looks cheap. I cant get over that rubber sole maybe. Im sure the problem is me....haha I just send a pair of Carson shorties back today because I think they make me look like clown feet.



Yep, I know how that goes! I am very picky too, so I am the RETURN QUEEN, LOL. At least according to my husband.  I will post pics of me wearing my Vera Slouch soon.  I thought they made my foot look smaller than wearing the Martina Engineer Boots.


----------



## GGee

gagabag said:


> Oh GGee, I hope you find that beautiful red you're looking for



Thanks! Me too.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Oh I haven't seen the red ones i think they look okay on just this pair maybe the color, idk looks cheap. I cant get over that rubber sole maybe. Im sure the problem is me....haha I just send a pair of Carson shorties back today because I think they make me look like clown feet.



Oh no! Sorry to hear about the Carson!


----------



## dragonette

GGee said:


> Yep, I know how that goes! I am very picky too, so I am the RETURN QUEEN, LOL. At least according to my husband.  I will post pics of me wearing my Vera Slouch soon.  I thought they made my foot look smaller than wearing the Martina Engineer Boots.



Can't wait to see!!


----------



## piperbaby

I am so tickled!! I FINALLY found a Carson to be my friend This Jade color is amazing! I am in love


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> I am so tickled!! I FINALLY found a Carson to be my friend This Jade color is amazing! I am in love
> View attachment 2143801
> View attachment 2143802



That looks awesome!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> That looks awesome!



Too bad they don't make Carmen in this color! She so would have been mine...ha


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Too bad they don't make Carmen in this color! She so would have been mine...ha



Mine too mine too!!

They need to make more Carmen colours. Do they ever do that to existing styles?

(and why do they not release more stuff for us to buy?)


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Mine too mine too!!
> 
> They need to make more Carmen colours. Do they ever do that to existing styles?
> 
> (and why do they not release more stuff for us to buy?)



I do not know. I have seen Carson in a rainbow of colors, and the Harness style too. But not so much Carmen, not sure why.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> I do not know. I have seen Carson in a rainbow of colors, and the Harness style too. But not so much Carmen, not sure why.



There are some other colours of Carmens but in the stiff leather. I want them to bring back Amethyst! So sad I missed it...


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> There are some other colours of Carmens but in the stiff leather. I want them to bring back Amethyst! So sad I missed it...



Where did you see that OMG?


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Where did you see that OMG?



Google images! LOL!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Google images! LOL!



Oh this is so wrong......http://www.google.com/search?q=frye...AA&biw=768&bih=928#biv=i|75;d|NWx53knkNfUxoM:


----------



## GGee

piperbaby said:


> I am so tickled!! I FINALLY found a Carson to be my friend This Jade color is amazing! I am in love
> View attachment 2143801
> View attachment 2143802



Beautiful color! You definitely are lucky to find such great boots in your size! I  going to NY this summer and I am planning to visit The Frye Store in NYC. I am hoping they have a nice selection of boots for me to try on...


----------



## piperbaby

GGee said:


> Beautiful color! You definitely are lucky to find such great boots in your size! I  going to NY this summer and I am planning to visit The Frye Store in NYC. I am hoping they have a nice selection of boots for me to try on...



I bet you will find lots! For me it is trial an error. There is not a store here that carries Frye, I have to order everything by mail. I have probably sent back more than I have kept and I have kept plenty..


----------



## GGee

piperbaby said:


> I bet you will find lots! For me it is trial an error. There is not a store here that carries Frye, I have to order everything by mail. I have probably sent back more than I have kept and I have kept plenty..



Ahhh! A RETURN QUEEN just like me! LOL The UPS store workers know my name!  But it is what we have to do if we can't try them on in person. The only time I was able to try some on in person was last year at Dillards.  It was the beginning of the fall season when they had a lot of the Frye boots in stock. After that, poof, they are gone!!


----------



## GGee

dragonette said:


> Can't wait to see!!



Thanks! I love your pics the best! Do you use the app on your phone?  I have to download it.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Oh this is so wrong......http://www.google.com/search?q=frye...AA&biw=768&bih=928#biv=i|75;d|NWx53knkNfUxoM:



That's HORRID! lol


----------



## dragonette

GGee said:


> Thanks! I love your pics the best! Do you use the app on your phone?  I have to download it.



These days, I only post peektures from my phone!


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> That's HORRID! lol





piperbaby said:


> Oh this is so wrong......http://www.google.com/search?q=frye...AA&biw=768&bih=928#biv=i|75;d|NWx53knkNfUxoM:




*Hehehhehe! 

I saw some of my pictures of me in there and some of you! 
ARE WE ALL GOOD LOOKING OR WHAT!
Made me Smile!:sunnies
So Glad to see you all and All Of your great FRYE's That You Have been Buying! 
Hopefully I'll be back with you all soon.
Been going through some tough medical issues Please just keep me in your Prayers.
 To you all! *


----------



## LVLover

Can someone please help me out with this? I love the color sand as pictured on thefryecompany.com (see picture). Frye describes this as "old town leather." I however, love zappos because shipping is uber fast and returns are free. But, the sand color looks different on the zappos website (see picture) and there is no description as to the type of leather. Are these boots the same? If so, which color is more true to real life? 

Also, what is crazy horse leather? How is it different than "old town leather"

Thanks, fellow frye lovers...

P.S. really bored today, I will post a picture of my fryes later today!


----------



## GGee

yyz said:


> *Hehehhehe!
> 
> I saw some of my pictures of me in there and some of you!
> ARE WE ALL GOOD LOOKING OR WHAT!
> Made me Smile!:sunnies
> So Glad to see you all and All Of your great FRYE's That You Have been Buying!
> Hopefully I'll be back with you all soon.
> Been going through some tough medical issues Please just keep me in your Prayers.
> To you all! *



Hi Matt!! We miss you!! I will be saying a prayer for you.  To a fast recovery and to getting healthy!!


----------



## GGee

LVLover said:


> Can someone please help me out with this? I love the color sand as pictured on thefryecompany.com (see picture). Frye describes this as "old town leather." I however, love zappos because shipping is uber fast and returns are free. But, the sand color looks different on the zappos website (see picture) and there is no description as to the type of leather. Are these boots the same? If so, which color is more true to real life?
> 
> Also, what is crazy horse leather? How is it different than "old town leather"
> 
> Thanks, fellow frye lovers...
> 
> P.S. really bored today, I will post a picture of my fryes later today!



Honestly, you never know what you are going to get.  The same color leather on the same style differs so much depending on that batch of COW! LOL  I have ordered the same color, same style, same size and have gotten two different variations on the color and texture.  It just depends. Your best bet is ordering from Zappos so if you don't like it you can return it for free.  Good luck!


----------



## GGee

Frye Vera Slouch in Burnt Red Vintage


----------



## GGee

Okay so I need a little help choosing between these boots. I would like the boots to be versatile enough to go with jeans, shorts or a skirt and/or dress. 

Black Frye's Engineer 15" boots, 


(hehe, all the Zappos and Amazon.com Boot boxes by the front door)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Black Frye's Black Martina Engineer Tall




Or Black Frye's Veronica Back Zip,  please ignore my children's crumbs on the rug! LOL I had to bribe them to take the pics...





Thanks! Appreciate any opinions. I just noticed the GORGEOUS Carmen 14L side zip boots in the above google weblink. Everyone looks great in the pics! LOL Hmmm...


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Hehehhehe!
> 
> I saw some of my pictures of me in there and some of you!
> ARE WE ALL GOOD LOOKING OR WHAT!
> Made me Smile!:sunnies
> So Glad to see you all and All Of your great FRYE's That You Have been Buying!
> Hopefully I'll be back with you all soon.
> Been going through some tough medical issues Please just keep me in your Prayers.
> To you all! *



Matt! All the best and get well real soon!


----------



## dragonette

GGee said:


> Okay so I need a little help choosing between these boots. I would like the boots to be versatile enough to go with jeans, shorts or a skirt and/or dress.
> 
> Black Frye's Engineer 15" boots,
> View attachment 2151584
> 
> (hehe, all the Zappos and Amazon.com Boot boxes by the front door)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151585
> 
> 
> Black Frye's Black Martina Engineer Tall
> View attachment 2151586
> View attachment 2151587
> 
> 
> Or Black Frye's Veronica Back Zip,  please ignore my children's crumbs on the rug! LOL I had to bribe them to take the pics...
> View attachment 2151590
> View attachment 2151591
> View attachment 2151592
> 
> 
> Thanks! Appreciate any opinions. I just noticed the GORGEOUS Carmen 14L side zip boots in the above google weblink. Everyone looks great in the pics! LOL Hmmm...



I vote the Martina!


----------



## Balvert

me too! More give at the shaft and love the slightly slouch effect.


----------



## chessmont

dragonette said:


> i vote the martina!



+1


----------



## piperbaby

Me too for martina!


----------



## GGee

dragonette said:


> I vote the Martina!


 


Balvert said:


> me too! More give at the shaft and love the slightly slouch effect.


 


chessmont said:


> +1


 


piperbaby said:


> Me too for martina!


 
Thank you guys for your opinion! The Martina Boots win!


----------



## allwearenow

Ive been searching everywhere but keep getting mixed answers... I just reaaly desperately want to know: Will the size 9 Paige riding boots fit my monster 17" calves???? Does anyone know the answer? Can't try them on because unavailable where I live and so have to order online  but for the price I want to make sure they fit...


----------



## piperbaby

allwearenow said:


> Ive been searching everywhere but keep getting mixed answers... I just reaaly desperately want to know: Will the size 9 Paige riding boots fit my monster 17" calves???? Does anyone know the answer? Can't try them on because unavailable where I live and so have to order online  but for the price I want to make sure they fit...



Paige size 10 is about 17 1/4th around the top. My calves are not that size so I'm not sure how that works if both are around the same size.


----------



## piperbaby

My Carmen Triple Strap getting slouchy and my Taylor Harness,  Dragonette wasn't playing when she says the shaft is narrow


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> My Carmen Triple Strap getting slouchy and my Taylor Harness,  Dragonette wasn't playing when she says the shaft is narrow



Your 3 Strap Carmen looks interesting...  I didn't think they could slouch but they look good! The Taylor is gorgeous! Love the colour!


----------



## piperbaby

Thanks!  I don't think the triple would slouch either but anything's possible here it's so moist.  They are also not as tall as I thought they would be but I'm enjoying them more than I thought I would.


----------



## mariame2

piperbaby said:


> Thanks!  I don't think the triple would slouch either but anything's possible here it's so moist.  They are also not as tall as I thought they would be but I'm enjoying them more than I thought I would.



They are nice!  Been looking at these because of the straps. My next frye's will either be these or the harness 12r. Still trying to decide while I'm saving up.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Thanks!  I don't think the triple would slouch either but anything's possible here it's so moist.  They are also not as tall as I thought they would be but I'm enjoying them more than I thought I would.



Very nice on you!


----------



## dragonette

I'm so glad I did not attempt to dye the Light Tan Carmens. Love them!

Hmm... This is weird. The peektures are not loading on my phone. I'll delete and post again.


----------



## dragonette

2nd attempt!!


----------



## piperbaby

Those are lovely 
Is the color called light tan?


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Those are lovely
> Is the color called light tan?



Yes!


----------



## piperbaby

You have those babies squashed like an accordion.  Sweet


----------



## mariame2

dragonette said:


> I'm so glad I did not attempt to dye the Light Tan Carmens. Love them!
> 
> Hmm... This is weird. The peektures are not loading on my phone. I'll delete and post again.



They look great!  I think they are nice for the summer and spring. By the way seeing you style the Carmen short is what made me go for them. I love them!!!


----------



## dragonette

mariame2 said:


> They look great!  I think they are nice for the summer and spring. By the way seeing you style the Carmen short is what made me go for them. I love them!!!



I'm glad I could "help"!


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> You have those babies squashed like an accordion.  Sweet



Squashy works the best for me! Until I grow some calves...


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Squashy works the best for me! Until I grow some calves...



Love it


----------



## piperbaby

I ruined my Taylor's I think. I left them sitting outside in a chair and we went to the night market. They got rained on and they are all mottled now. I tryed putting them in the dryer with the rack, leaving them in the sun. They dont look much better. I may have to have them dyed black if they dont straighten out 






Yep, ive got them hanging on the clothes line today...lol


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> I ruined my Taylor's I think. I left them sitting outside in a chair and we went to the night market. They got rained on and they are all mottled now. I tryed putting them in the dryer with the rack, leaving them in the sun. They dont look much better. I may have to have them dyed black if they dont straighten out
> 
> View attachment 2166790
> View attachment 2166791
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, ive got them hanging on the clothes line today...lol



Yikes! What if you soak them thoroughly and try to dry them uniformly?


----------



## GGee

Oh no! I am sorry to hear that.  Either try soaking them like Dragonette suggests or maybe take them in to a shoeshop?


----------



## GGee

piperbaby said:


> My Carmen Triple Strap getting slouchy and my Taylor Harness,  Dragonette wasn't playing when she says the shaft is narrow



The modeling pics are awesome! Thanks.



piperbaby said:


> Thanks!  I don't think the triple would slouch either but anything's possible here it's so moist.  They are also not as tall as I thought they would be but I'm enjoying them more than I thought I would.



You are my role model for wearing tall boots in hot weather! LOL I am here in hot AZ and plan on wearing mine!



dragonette said:


> 2nd attempt!!



You also always have beautiful boots and clothes! Thanks for modeling them. You have definitely put the Carmen boots on the map and made slouching look good and very cool!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Yikes! What if you soak them thoroughly and try to dry them uniformly?



I may try that.  They are still on the line,  I will post an update when the sun goes down see if it changed.  If not they might get a bath


----------



## piperbaby

piperbaby said:


> I may try that.  They are still on the line,  I will post an update when the sun goes down see if it changed.  If not they might get a bath



After the bath


----------



## Ljlj

piperbaby, they look good and it seems like they're gonna dry uniformly.

Hi to all. I just got these babies. I'm so glad I ordered because now my size is already OOS. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-ve...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_A
I have a tall veronica slouch and I have been wanting the black short ones for some time now. Love the leather smell and can't wait for the weather to cool down a little so I can wear them. I'll probably have to wait until fall, lol.

Anybody have the Veronica combat boots? Are they TTS?

Btw, I'm loving all the mod shots! This is a great thread. I have 3 pairs of Frye boots but I still want more! :greengrin:


----------



## piperbaby

Ljlj said:


> piperbaby, they look good and it seems like they're gonna dry uniformly.
> 
> Hi to all. I just got these babies. I'm so glad I ordered because now my size is already OOS. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/frye-ve...m_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-1_2_A
> I have a tall veronica slouch and I have been wanting the black short ones for some time now. Love the leather smell and can't wait for the weather to cool down a little so I can wear them. I'll probably have to wait until fall, lol.
> 
> Anybody have the Veronica combat boots? Are they TTS?
> 
> Btw, I'm loving all the mod shots! This is a great thread. I have 3 pairs of Frye boots but I still want more! :greengrin:



I have a short pair of veronica that I wear with everything,  shorts and all.  Weather never cools down here:o so I just wear them and roll along.  I quite love them


----------



## piperbaby

Not doing well


----------



## Ljlj

piperbaby said:


> I have a short pair of veronica that I wear with everything,  shorts and all.  Weather never cools down here:o so I just wear them and roll along.  I quite love them


 
Love the slouchy look! I'm a big fan of the Veronica. Very versatile. I want another short in a different color. Maybe gray? I have a tall Melissa button but I rarely use them. So hard to put on and take off!



piperbaby said:


> Not doing well


  The mottled look is somewhat gone. It has that uneven, vintage look which is not bad at all. Sorry I don't have first-hand tips but I suggest going to the cobbler if you're unhappy with it.


----------



## piperbaby

Ljlj said:


> Love the slouchy look! I'm a big fan of the Veronica. Very versatile. I want another short in a different color. Maybe gray? I have a tall Melissa button but I rarely use them. So hard to put on and take off!
> 
> 
> The mottled look is somewhat gone. It has that uneven, vintage look which is not bad at all. Sorry I don't have first-hand tips but I suggest going to the cobbler if you're unhappy with it.



I'm going to see what happens,  no cobbler on the island.  

I'm with you on Melissa,  I sold one on ebay and have another one listed.  

And ugh... I've decided I don't like where Carmen 3 strap hits me.  I like short and tall better


----------



## dragonette

Out yesterday with the pair that started it all...


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Not doing well



It doesn't look as bad now... I agree, it has the vintage look that some pairs come with brand new. Maybe use a leather conditioner (when they are completely dry) to darken the leather if you want it more even?


----------



## Ljlj

piperbaby said:


> I'm going to see what happens,  no cobbler on the island.
> 
> I'm with you on Melissa,  I sold one on ebay and have another one listed.
> 
> And ugh... I've decided I don't like where Carmen 3 strap hits me.  I like short and tall better


 
Yeah, I convince myself that it'll get better over time, but the leather hasn't broken in yet. I should have gotten the Melissa with the back zip. Same here, sticking with the tall and short.

Good luck and please update us.



dragonette said:


> Out yesterday with the pair that started it all...


 
Wow you look great!  And your boots look so soft and slouchy. You know, my brother lives there. I haven't been but I'm hoping to visit in the future.

Woke up to a gloomy weather, 60s today. Might wear my Veronica Short today, woohoo!


----------



## dragonette

Ljlj said:


> Wow you look great!  And your boots look so soft and slouchy. You know, my brother lives there. I haven't been but I'm hoping to visit in the future.
> 
> Woke up to a gloomy weather, 60s today. Might wear my Veronica Short today, woohoo!



This place is great for a short stay, but not too long. LOL! The weather is killing me. I need to get out soon.


----------



## Ljlj

I love them! I forgot about the heel slippage of Veronicas but I can live with that


----------



## Ljlj

dragonette said:


> This place is great for a short stay, but not too long. LOL! The weather is killing me. I need to get out soon.


 
Humid? Well, regardless of the weather, you look great!


----------



## dragonette

Ljlj said:


> Humid? Well, regardless of the weather, you look great!



Sweltering and humid! LOL. Thank you! I probably look better than I feel...


----------



## dragonette

Ljlj said:


> I love them! I forgot about the heel slippage of Veronicas but I can live with that
> 
> View attachment 2169257
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169258



Look great on you! I actually think many Frye's have that heel slippage. It's normal.


----------



## Ljlj

dragonette said:


> Sweltering and humid! LOL. Thank you! I probably look better than I feel...


 





dragonette said:


> Look great on you! I actually think many Frye's have that heel slippage. It's normal.


 
Thanks dragonette!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> This place is great for a short stay, but not too long. LOL! The weather is killing me. I need to get out soon.



 lol,  your so funny!  We get out maybe once a year.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> lol,  your so funny!  We get out maybe once a year.



I try to be away more often than I am home! LOL


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> I try to be away more often than I am home! LOL



That sounds fun! If we are gone too long we might not find the house when we come back  The yard will take over. Last year I did go to Texas for about 3 months while he stayed here


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> That sounds fun! If we are gone too long we might not find the house when we come back  The yard will take over. Last year I did go to Texas for about 3 months while he stayed here



LOL! That is too funny!!


----------



## piperbaby

very nice!


----------



## piperbaby

Frye Caroline Campus in Cranberry   the color is to die for! Bruce hates the wedge but I think they have to stay here.


----------



## piperbaby

Here are the results of the Taylor incident after the bath they looked pretty even.  They dried horribly.  And they have gotten no better.  Amazon marked them off 100 in my size this week so I ordered a new one.  

It came today.  You can see how bad the first one really looks.  Bruce says it looks burned.  They are not soft anymore either.


----------



## piperbaby

Ljlj said:


> I love them! I forgot about the heel slippage of Veronicas but I can live with that
> 
> View attachment 2169257
> 
> 
> View attachment 2169258



I like them, makes want one


----------



## qtiekiki

Hey ladies, do you think a 0.5 size up would be too big?


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Here are the results of the Taylor incident after the bath they looked pretty even.  They dried horribly.  And they have gotten no better.  Amazon marked them off 100 in my size this week so I ordered a new one.
> 
> It came today.  You can see how bad the first one really looks.  Bruce says it looks burned.  They are not soft anymore either.



Use a leather conditioner on them! Condition the heck outta them! That happens to leather and water, it can't be helped unfortunately...


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Frye Caroline Campus in Cranberry   the color is to die for! Bruce hates the wedge but I think they have to stay here.



The colour is amazing!!  So juicy!

(for some reason guys seem to hate wedges?)


----------



## mariame2

Hello all! So I've been wearing my beloved Carmen short any chance I can get, especially on my Friday job which is in a knitting store. My boss came in yesterday asking what shoe size I was and it turns out she was giving me a pair of frye short boots. I literally squealed then pouted because they were a full size smaller then what I wear. They went to my 16 year old daughter instead. She was saying she doesn't know anything about frye boots and I was telling her about them. Lol ok more like hounding her with frye info, I just hope she really appreciates them!!


----------



## piperbaby

Oh that's fab! Did you at least try them on? What kind of boot is it?


----------



## mariame2

piperbaby said:


> Oh that's fab! Did you at least try them on? What kind of boot is it?



No  I didn't try them on. I looked on the inside and it says Sam boot. She had to push into them so I doubt I could get my big foot in there lol.


----------



## piperbaby

Oh doesn't sound like one of the styles that ran big then.... Well at least your daughter scored a free pair.


----------



## piperbaby

For dragonette.... Excuse my wardrobe I'm just showing how they can squash


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> For dragonette.... Excuse my wardrobe I'm just showing how they can squash



Omg they are fab! Thank u my dear!


----------



## js7.violet

Hi! 

Does anyone have black Melissa button boots with black soles? If so, where did you purchase? TIA?


----------



## piperbaby

This too is Dragonette's fault.  But I do love this light tan they are squishy right out of the box.  I've decided to ebay both my 3 strap ones in favor of these. These hit a little higher and it looks nicer.


----------



## qtiekiki

I got my burnished grey Paige (aka my Mother's Day gift) came today.  I am not sure if they look good on me.  Thoughts?


----------



## piperbaby

qtiekiki said:


> I got my burnished grey Paige (aka my Mother's Day gift) came today.  I am not sure if they look good on me.  Thoughts?
> View attachment 2180135


 

Oh I can not see good. I would love to see the color better. Can you take some more please


----------



## qtiekiki

This is the color.


----------



## dragonette

mariame2 said:


> Hello all! So I've been wearing my beloved Carmen short any chance I can get, especially on my Friday job which is in a knitting store. My boss came in yesterday asking what shoe size I was and it turns out she was giving me a pair of frye short boots. I literally squealed then pouted because they were a full size smaller then what I wear. They went to my 16 year old daughter instead. She was saying she doesn't know anything about frye boots and I was telling her about them. Lol ok more like hounding her with frye info, I just hope she really appreciates them!!



LOL! That's pretty awesome! I hope she likes them!


----------



## dragonette

qtiekiki said:


> I got my burnished grey Paige (aka my Mother's Day gift) came today.  I am not sure if they look good on me.  Thoughts?
> View attachment 2180135



I like them but they seem very big at the top! Can you get them taken in?


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> This too is Dragonette's fault.  But I do love this light tan they are squishy right out of the box.  I've decided to ebay both my 3 strap ones in favor of these. These hit a little higher and it looks nicer.



Glad to be of "help" LOL!!


----------



## piperbaby

I really like that color


----------



## qtiekiki

dragonette said:


> I like them but they seem very big at the top! Can you get them taken in?



I am going to try it with jeans and see how it goes.


----------



## piperbaby

Dragonette.... Are your boots this color? I was expecting some sort of red but they are a rust color.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Dragonette.... Are your boots this color? I was expecting some sort of red but they are a rust color.



No! Mine are very red!!


----------



## dragonette

Compare against the light tan and grey which u have as well...


----------



## piperbaby

Ok cuz im kina really sad, ive been lemming them since Christmas. Let me go take a picture.


----------



## piperbaby

I don't like mine I got them directly from Frye too.  Wonder if I should call or just send them back.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> I don't like mine I got them directly from Frye too.  Wonder if I should call or just send them back.



Call and ask if u got a dud pair/if every pair is like that cos u saw someone who has a red pair!


----------



## piperbaby

I will it looks nothing like yours or the one on the Frye website. Wonder if its an off dye lot. I know I'm not keeping it especially at full price! I don't even think I like that color on sale too much...lol


----------



## chloe speaks

woohoo - I just got my first ever pair of Frye boots. after a great deal of deliberation btwn the 12R and the 8R, I got the 12R! for reference, i'm 5'5 and 130#, with a 'dancer's build'. I thought the 8R would be alot less heavy and make my 27" inseam look long, but I was convinced by my Frye sales team that the look for the 12R was better for my build. Also, one of them thought that after you wear them in, the ankle slouches and you can't tell the difference between the two anymore.

Anyone have any strong thoughts about this difference who owns these and are more or less my build/height? I haven't worn them out and am still waffling on which pair is most practical/fashionable for me. 

I love these boots but I am not looking forward to the initial break in period . I feel that they fit properly, but the instep feels sooooo tight!


----------



## piperbaby

Congratulations :thumbup: I don't have that short boot,  nor have I seen it in person.  I think a user named gmo may have tho.  I haven't seen her post in a while maybe she's hiding.


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Call and ask if u got a dud pair/if every pair is like that cos u saw someone who has a red pair!



Well I ordered a pair from amazon in a 9. 5 which is really 1/2 size smaller than l normally wear for three reasons.  One to see if the color would be different coming from amazon vs Frye,  two they were on sale,  l got them for 178  or close to that,  and lastly they did not have my size 


I am pretty pleased with them.  I guess I will just suffer thru a break in period with these.  Because who wants to pay full price if you don't have too.  

On another note.. The burnt red Carmen seems to be vanishing.  Amazon and Zappos have not had my size in months.  Amazon doesn't have any sizes anymore at all.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Well I ordered a pair from amazon in a 9. 5 which is really 1/2 size smaller than l normally wear for three reasons.  One to see if the color would be different coming from amazon vs Frye,  two they were on sale,  l got them for 178  or close to that,  and lastly they did not have my size
> 
> 
> I am pretty pleased with them.  I guess I will just suffer thru a break in period with these.  Because who wants to pay full price if you don't have too.
> 
> On another note.. The burnt red Carmen seems to be vanishing.  Amazon and Zappos have not had my size in months.  Amazon doesn't have any sizes anymore at all.



Did u get to speak to frye CS? I'm curious how they would explain that brown faded pair they sent u. 

You can get boot stretchers that cobblers use for stretching boots and shoes! They are about 20-30bux.


----------



## gmo

chloe speaks said:


> woohoo - I just got my first ever pair of Frye boots. after a great deal of deliberation btwn the 12R and the 8R, I got the 12R! for reference, i'm 5'5 and 130#, with a 'dancer's build'. I thought the 8R would be alot less heavy and make my 27" inseam look long, but I was convinced by my Frye sales team that the look for the 12R was better for my build. Also, one of them thought that after you wear them in, the ankle slouches and you can't tell the difference between the two anymore.
> 
> Anyone have any strong thoughts about this difference who owns these and are more or less my build/height? I haven't worn them out and am still waffling on which pair is most practical/fashionable for me.
> 
> I love these boots but I am not looking forward to the initial break in period . I feel that they fit properly, but the instep feels sooooo tight!





piperbaby said:


> Congratulations :thumbup: I don't have that short boot,  nor have I seen it in person.  I think a user named gmo may have tho.  I haven't seen her post in a while maybe she's hiding.



I'm still here! I've been studying for boards and preparing for my 3rd year of medical school so I guess you could say I've been hiding. Still getting email alerts about this thread, but been avoiding TPF because I get sucked in! 

About the 12R vs. 8R -- I've had both and though I've sold both pairs (I am always trying to streamline my closet -- an ongoing struggle) I definitely did love them both. I had 2 pairs of 12Rs, one black and one slate. They break in beautifully but you're definitely in for some work. The 12Rs do slouch but not to the point of the 8R, which to me is truly an ankle boot. I go through weird phases where I either want really short ankle boots or super tall OTK boots, which contributed to my decision to get rid of my 12R harness boots. I'm 5'6 and hover around 135 lbs, so not that different from yourself. I usually wore mine (both the 12Rs and 8R) over skinny jeans. 

If you're between the two, I'd really say that you can't go wrong with the 12R since I think overall it will be more versatile. But I'm impractical and say keep both! They really are different and you'll reach for them in different situations.


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Did u get to speak to frye CS? I'm curious how they would explain that brown faded pair they sent u.
> 
> You can get boot stretchers that cobblers use for stretching boots and shoes! They are about 20-30bux.



I did call but she couldn't really explain, maybe that hide didn't take dye well. Other than I can mail them back and then they will exchange them for another one when they get it. Im not fond of that idea, they should be like zappos sending me one straight away. I guess thats why im keeping the 9.5 too. They are here and I like them after waiting so long, I had to put them on. I don't want to mail something back, then be waiting around for them to mail a new one. Im just going to return them. 

I have a shoe stretcher wonder if i could make it work in this. Thank goodness Frye is generous in sizing, its just the width thats tight, not length. I put on Bruce's athletic socks and toodled around outside in the humidity hoping to soften and stretch them earlier


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> I did call but she couldn't really explain, maybe that hide didn't take dye well. Other than I can mail them back and then they will exchange them for another one when they get it. Im not fond of that idea, they should be like zappos sending me one straight away. I guess thats why im keeping the 9.5 too. They are here and I like them after waiting so long, I had to put them on. I don't want to mail something back, then be waiting around for them to mail a new one. Im just going to return them.
> 
> I have a shoe stretcher wonder if i could make it work in this. Thank goodness Frye is generous in sizing, its just the width thats tight, not length. I put on Bruce's athletic socks and toodled around outside in the humidity hoping to soften and stretch them earlier



I hope they don't take too long to break in for you. One thing to note is Burnt Red seems to be the thicker leather they use for Carmens, and I have noticed that mine are not really softening much compared to all my other ones! I managed to force them to slouch, but the foot area isn't forming to my feet as much as the others have.


----------



## mariame2

So is amazon ok to buy from for frye's? I'm a bit nervous buying from there with all the different sellers.


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> I hope they don't take too long to break in for you. One thing to note is Burnt Red seems to be the thicker leather they use for Carmens, and I have noticed that mine are not really softening much compared to all my other ones! I managed to force them to slouch, but the foot area isn't forming to my feet as much as the others have.



I see,  they are thick for sure.  My toes are yelling at me.  I've got mine slouched a bit from the weather here being so moist but not enough. 
They were stiff as a poker straight out of the box.


----------



## qtiekiki

mariame2 said:


> So is amazon ok to buy from for frye's? I'm a bit nervous buying from there with all the different sellers.



I bought both of mine from amazon.  One was sold by amazon, and the other was sold by vendor but fulfilled by amazon.


----------



## piperbaby

qtiekiki said:


> I bought both of mine from amazon.  One was sold by amazon, and the other was sold by vendor but fulfilled by amazon.



I get mine there all the time,  but they have all been sold by Amazon.


----------



## mariame2

> Originally Posted by qtiekiki
> 
> I bought both of mine from amazon.  One was sold by amazon, and the other was sold by vendor but fulfilled by amazon.





I get mine there all the time,  but they have all been sold by Amazon.

Great ill take a look at what they have  the prices are a lot less


----------



## piperbaby

Dragonette... These stiff red boots just didn't want to bend much.  I stopped by the saddlery to see what that had.  He gave me some conditioner which did soften them up,  but they are now a wine color

It's actually not bad, I kinda d of like it.  I'm wondering if it will change back some though as it absorbs in more.  It's been a few days.  Otherwise I may be on the hunt again for a red pair in my size.


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone know what Frye fall 2013 boot styles will be? Any new colors in the classic boots? Any collaborations this fall (i.e. Coach fall 2012)??


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> Dragonette... These stiff red boots just didn't want to bend much.  I stopped by the saddlery to see what that had.  He gave me some conditioner which did soften them up,  but they are now a wine color
> 
> It's actually not bad, I kinda d of like it.  I'm wondering if it will change back some though as it absorbs in more.  It's been a few days.  Otherwise I may be on the hunt again for a red pair in my size.



Hey that's pretty nice!! I like the wine colour too. Maybe I should get a pair to make into this wine colour... LOL!

Has it faded back at all?


----------



## dragonette

LVLover said:


> Does anyone know what Frye fall 2013 boot styles will be? Any new colors in the classic boots? Any collaborations this fall (i.e. Coach fall 2012)??



I would also like to know!

(I am hoping for Carmens in more colours! *wishful thinking*)


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> Hey that's pretty nice!! I like the wine colour too. Maybe I should get a pair to make into this wine colour... LOL!
> 
> Has it faded back at all?



Not much change yet. Its been really wet though the last couple of days. Maybe when the sun comes out and pulls some moisture out of the air it might.


----------



## LVLover

Hey all my fellow frye lovers SO, I ordered the uber popular chloe susanna boot and a smilier style (studded, pointed toe, low heel) Frye style. Here's how the Frye's deborah star short matched up against the high end designer Chloe....

My Husband: on Chloe boots: "those boots are the ugliest things in the world. Seriously you have to return those they are so ugly."  on frye boots: "those are cool, your really into stars, but don't you already have black boots?"

My Sister: on Chloe boots: "I hate to admit this but {husband's name} is right, the boots are so ugly people probably stop and comment because you are crazy enough to wear them. They look like the elf got drunk and bedazzeld his shoes." on Frye- "Those.Boots.Are. AMAZING--Freakin' Amazing"

Okay I know they both were a little dramatic. To all you chloe lovers- you rock your boots. I think they look awesome on a person who know how to style them, which is not me. The frye's fit me, my personality, and my lifestyle to perfection. 

I love the deborah star short!! Such a fun style.

Tell me what you think!


----------



## Balvert

I'm a Frye lover and don't own a Chloe. But I must say from the pics, the Chloe is a head-turner.  It seems that the Frye Deborah Star is more your style and and I'll say choose the one that makes you smile and enjoy wearing.


----------



## ennna

LVlover: love the Fryes! Like them better than the Chloe ones, altough I also like those. My boyfriend had a similar reaction at the Susannas, I was looking at them online and he went on a rant about how much he hated them  I think that's the first time he hated something I liked that much!

On topic, I bought two pairs of Frye boots this month. I had the Caroline Campus a few years ago but bought them too big and sold them unworn... This time I bought short brown Harness boots and short black distressed Veronica boots. Ordered both in 38 (7.5 US I think?) and the Veronicas are perfect size wise while the Harness boots are quite big. I have normal or a little narrow feet, so it's not a problem for me they're quite narrow but length wise I should've sized down. Half sizes were only available from 38 and higher and I think a 37 would be too narrow. I'm usually a 37.5 of 38. I've only worn them 3 short times and they're pretty okay, I think it will be nice to have a little room so I can wear them with thick socks in winter, but have to see how I like that. 

I added photos, I like their short and a little tough style, wear those kind of boots with dresses and skirts a lot. The memory foam is really comfortable too. Haven't worn the Veronicas yet, they were replacements for my black biker boots I threw away and I wore those a lot so in fall they will probably be favorites again! 

Hmm, pictures don't work, gonna try again


----------



## piperbaby

I like the star boots


----------



## piperbaby

Not boots,  but I got some toe flip flops from 6pm.com and then my girlfriend was shopping in a Neimans last call and ran across this bag for 75. I told her to send it to me.  It came today It's cute enough for the price.  It's got quite a bit of the crackle missing in a few spots tho.


I'm in the basement... We're trying to finish it


----------



## piperbaby

Dragonette.... They actually came....


----------



## piperbaby

More true color


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> More true color



You lucky girl!! I lovelovelove!!


----------



## piperbaby

dragonette said:


> You lucky girl!! I lovelovelove!!



We're gonna find you a pair.


----------



## dragonette

piperbaby said:


> We're gonna find you a pair.



Aww thank you!! I know it's pretty impossible but I appreciate the effort!


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

Hey lovely Frye ladies......I have a question for you. I'm looking to buy my 1st pair of Frye boots and I don't live near a store to try any on.

I would like to buy the Jenna Tall Disc boots. But I have a calf of 17"....I know they're huge. Do you have any experience with this style? Would they fit my calves or should I stick with the short version of these boots? 

Thanks for any help!!!! 

http://www.thefryecompany.com/products/76391/jenna-disc?color=BLK&skuId=787934042961


----------



## LVLover

hell_lo_kitty said:


> Hey lovely Frye ladies......I have a question for you. I'm looking to buy my 1st pair of Frye boots and I don't live near a store to try any on.
> 
> I would like to buy the Jenna Tall Disc boots. But I have a calf of 17"....I know they're huge. Do you have any experience with this style? Would they fit my calves or should I stick with the short version of these boots?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/products/76391/jenna-disc?color=BLK&skuId=787934042961



zappos.com lists the shaft circumfernce as 14in. However, there is an adjustable buckle. If you order from zappos there is free shipping and returns I have the short ones and  them. Good luck

http://www.zappos.com/frye-jenna-disc-black-stone-wash


----------



## dragonette

hell_lo_kitty said:


> Hey lovely Frye ladies......I have a question for you. I'm looking to buy my 1st pair of Frye boots and I don't live near a store to try any on.
> 
> I would like to buy the Jenna Tall Disc boots. But I have a calf of 17"....I know they're huge. Do you have any experience with this style? Would they fit my calves or should I stick with the short version of these boots?
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/products/76391/jenna-disc?color=BLK&skuId=787934042961



I recommended giving a call to Frye CS, even if it's a long distance call it would be worth it to confirm the actual calf size and save a tonne of hassle!


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

Thanks ladies!!! I'll give them a call. If all else fails, I can rock the shorter version.


----------



## yyz

*Hi All!
 I know I Have been away for sometime and You all Look So AWESOME!
I think The Dr has finally got my meds under control. 

But to answer the question about FRYE Calf Sizing way back on Post #229 I wrote this ....
This is a rule of Thumb for FRYE's! 
Here is a link to that post! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ost-your-pictures-640752-16.html#post20425406 

But as a rule of thumb on FRYE Boots the calf size increases 1/8" per 1/2 size.
Example of this is:

5B------14"
5.5B----14 1/8"
6B------14 1/4"
6.5B----14 3/8" 
7B------14 1/2"
7.5B----14 5/8"
8B------14 3/4"
8.5B----14 7/8"
9B------15"
9.5B----15 1/8"
10B-----15 1/4"
11B-----15 1/2"

I Hope this helps you all out! *


----------



## hell_lo_kitty

^^^^^^^^^^^ THANK YOU!!! That's amazing info!!!!


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Hi All!
> I know I Have been away for sometime and You all Look So AWESOME!
> I think The Dr has finally got my meds under control.
> 
> But to answer the question about FRYE Calf Sizing way back on Post #229 I wrote this ....
> This is a rule of Thumb for FRYE's!
> Here is a link to that post!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ost-your-pictures-640752-16.html#post20425406
> 
> But as a rule of thumb on FRYE Boots the calf size increases 1/8" per 1/2 size.
> Example of this is:
> 
> 5B------14"
> 5.5B----14 1/8"
> 6B------14 1/4"
> 6.5B----14 3/8"
> 7B------14 1/2"
> 7.5B----14 5/8"
> 8B------14 3/4"
> 8.5B----14 7/8"
> 9B------15"
> 9.5B----15 1/8"
> 10B-----15 1/4"
> 11B-----15 1/2"
> 
> I Hope this helps you all out! *



So good to see u Matt!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Here are my Veronica slouch boots.  Love, love, love them!!!  I am 5'1" and these are 7.5.  I am usually a size 7 but I always wear socks with my boots.


----------



## piperbaby

Very nice


----------



## HeartMyMJs

piperbaby said:


> Very nice



Thanks!!!


----------



## yyz

*Hi HeartMyMJs! 
The Veronica Slouch Boots Look AWESME!
I Think They are one of the MUST HAVE Frye Boots That Everyone needs to get since they Just work with EVERYTHING! 
Thank You for posting your sizes and fit! 
AS You will Soon find Out FRYE BOOTS Tend to MULTIPLY like Wabbits! *


----------



## HeartMyMJs

yyz said:


> *Hi HeartMyMJs!
> The Veronica Slouch Boots Look AWESME!
> I Think They are one of the MUST HAVE Frye Boots That Everyone needs to get since they Just work with EVERYTHING!
> Thank You for posting your sizes and fit!
> AS You will Soon find Out FRYE BOOTS Tend to MULTIPLY like Wabbits! *



Thank you!!


----------



## LVLover

HeartMyMJs said:


> Thank you!!



Love the boots! They look great on you!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

LVLover said:


> Love the boots! They look great on you!



Thanks!!!


----------



## Ljlj

HeartMyMJs said:


> Here are my Veronica slouch boots.  Love, love, love them!!!  I am 5'1" and these are 7.5.  I am usually a size 7 but I always wear socks with my boots.
> View attachment 2253817



So stylish! Love the outfit too.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Ljlj said:


> So stylish! Love the outfit too.


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## mariposa08

yyz said:


> *Hi HeartMyMJs!
> The Veronica Slouch Boots Look AWESME!
> I Think They are one of the MUST HAVE Frye Boots That Everyone needs to get since they Just work with EVERYTHING!
> Thank You for posting your sizes and fit!
> AS You will Soon find Out FRYE BOOTS Tend to MULTIPLY like Wabbits! *



This is SO true.  I now have the Veronica Slouch in 3 colors!  And I just ordered the Veronica short. I've been finding great deals on Amazon.


----------



## Sukey

Hi,

I'm getting a pair of Veronica Slouch and need help deciding the color......looking (online) at the camel and the whiskey.  Any opinions on which is nicer and more versatile irl?


----------



## mariposa08

Sukey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm getting a pair of Veronica Slouch and need help deciding the color......looking (online) at the camel and the whiskey.  Any opinions on which is nicer and more versatile irl?



I looked at  those two colors as well.  I went with the whiskey and I think I made the right choice.  I think the camel would have been a little lighter than the whiskey which I didn't want.  I can take a picture later today and post them so you can see the whiskey.


----------



## mariposa08

Sukey said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm getting a pair of Veronica Slouch and need help deciding the color......looking (online) at the camel and the whiskey.  Any opinions on which is nicer and more versatile irl?



Here are my pictures of the whiskey.  I think they are very similar to cognac which I consider a neutral in boot colors.  Very versatile IMO.













fyi- Amazon has them for $189 right now


----------



## Sukey

thanks!

I ended up ordering the camel but now I may order the whiskey too and compare.  I do have a pair of Born Sage boots in walnut and wanted to make sure the Veronicas were different enough in color


----------



## kaylenxo

Hello everyone, after looking through the forum, I didn't see anything about the Billy Hammered Studded boots (pictured below). Is the fit true to size? I have the Melissa button boot currently in a size 10 that fits perfectly, but some reviews online are saying the Billy runs a little small. Any info on these would be great! TIA


----------



## Sukey

the frye veronica slouch comes in 2 different shades of burnt red, right?  One looks red, one more like wine?


----------



## pinkfeet

Does anyone have both Veronica and Martina Engineer ? I have veronicas but wanted a brown boot and am undecided between them both. I love my Veronica's no doubt but the Martina looks good with a bigger heel as well. 

I just wondered if anyone had both, or tried on both and how did you like/dislike them? Between the 2.


----------



## Tiffanymich

Does anyone have the Veronica in whiskey! I'm tossed between whiskey&black...


----------



## Sukey

Tiffanymich said:


> Does anyone have the Veronica in whiskey! I'm tossed between whiskey&black...



There are pix of it on the previoius page (pg 86)


----------



## Tiffanymich

Thank you! I did see the photos but it's a little dark


----------



## Sukey

I'm struggling with Frye sizing and could use some help

I got the Veronica back zip short in 7.5 and it just fits (actually one pair fits--black, the other pair --brown--my big toe rub the top of the toe cap).  Then I ordered the Veronica Slouch (tall) in camel in a 7.5 and its pretty big.  If I add an insert it raises my super narrow heel up a bit too much.  Should I try ordering a Veronica slouch in 7?  Do different colors run differently?  Id actually love a Veronica with stiffer leather and less slouch (like the only I tried on several years ago, was thicker leather)

I also have the Phillip Harness in choc vintage in a 7.5 and it's snug, mainly width wise.....yet the 8 is baggy even with an insert.  

And then we have the Harness 12r in dark brown....the 7.5 feels suuuuuuper roomy on my foot (which is thin, not really narrow, just flat and skinny lol) but the shaft just barely fits my calf.  Try a 7?

Help!!!!


----------



## mariposa08

Sukey said:


> I'm struggling with Frye sizing and could use some help
> 
> I got the Veronica back zip short in 7.5 and it just fits (actually one pair fits--black, the other pair --brown--my big toe rub the top of the toe cap).  Then I ordered the Veronica Slouch (tall) in camel in a 7.5 and its pretty big.  If I add an insert it raises my super narrow heel up a bit too much.  Should I try ordering a Veronica slouch in 7?  Do different colors run differently?  Id actually love a Veronica with stiffer leather and less slouch (like the only I tried on several years ago, was thicker leather)
> 
> I also have the Phillip Harness in choc vintage in a 7.5 and it's snug, mainly width wise.....yet the 8 is baggy even with an insert.
> 
> And then we have the Harness 12r in dark brown....the 7.5 feels suuuuuuper roomy on my foot (which is thin, not really narrow, just flat and skinny lol) but the shaft just barely fits my calf.  Try a 7?
> 
> Help!!!!



I found that the leather that had more slouch ran bigger-- it just had so much more give to it.  I wear a 7.5 in the Veronica short, a 7.5 in Veronica slouch in the dark brown, and a size 7 in the slouch in the whiskey.  I ordered the whiskey in 7.5 first because that was my size in the dark brown that I have and it was huge, but the 7 fits well.  If you want stiffer in the Veronica slouch try the dark brown (amazon has it listed as dark brown brush off leather). If that doesn't end up working you may want to try the Veronica back zip (the tall regular one)--they are stiffer and really beautiful.

What did you think of the camel color?


----------



## Sukey

mariposa08 said:


> I found that the leather that had more slouch ran bigger-- it just had so much more give to it.  I wear a 7.5 in the Veronica short, a 7.5 in Veronica slouch in the dark brown, and a size 7 in the slouch in the whiskey.  I ordered the whiskey in 7.5 first because that was my size in the dark brown that I have and it was huge, but the 7 fits well.  If you want stiffer in the Veronica slouch try the dark brown (amazon has it listed as dark brown brush off leather). If that doesn't end up working you may want to try the Veronica back zip (the tall regular one)--they are stiffer and really beautiful.
> 
> What did you think of the camel color?



Thanks...I was thinking of ordering the dark brown, so that helps 

I really like the camel color. Its darker than it appears online.  I'm just not sure I love it for the Veronica.


----------



## Sukey

Speaking of the Veronica slouch in dark brown....I see 4 different dark brown option

dark brown
dark brown brush off
dark brown stone antiqued
dark brown vintage tumbled full grain

Does anyone know how these all compare?


----------



## kaylenxo

So I went ahead and purchased the Billy Hammered Studded boot from zappos. While I love them, I'm not sure I love them for ME. They're much pointier than I expected. What do you all think?


----------



## Sukey

kaylenxo said:


> So I went ahead and purchased the Billy Hammered Studded boot from zappos. While I love them, I'm not sure I love them for ME. They're much pointier than I expected. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273436
> View attachment 2273437
> View attachment 2273438
> View attachment 2273439



they're not my style either....exchange for something you love


----------



## Dixies Momma

So. I am new to this site and Fryes...just bought my first pair at Nordsrom half yearly sale. Bought the Veronica back zip short. They're beautiful, but I bought size 9.5 which is what I usually wear in shoes and they are a little snug, but my heels lift a little too so I'm not sure if I should exchange them for a 10...anyone else have this sizing issue? Any input/thoughts would be appreciated! thanks and great thread


----------



## PJMac

kaylenxo said:


> So I went ahead and purchased the Billy Hammered Studded boot from zappos. While I love them, I'm not sure I love them for ME. They're much pointier than I expected. What do you all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2273436
> View attachment 2273437
> View attachment 2273438
> View attachment 2273439


hmm I agree they are gorgeous, I love the color and the studs!!! but they are very pointy. If you will wear them, keep them cause they are gorgeous (especially with a white tee and jeans) but they aren't really my style and I know that they would just sit in my closet.


----------



## jj11

Hi, new here!

Just got Veronica slouch boots in dark brown and not sure if I should keep or return. I have skinny calves and feel like they might be too big on my legs. Maybe if they were more broken in and slouchy?

Excuse the kiddie handprints on my mirror!


----------



## mariposa08

jj11 said:


> Hi, new here!
> 
> Just got Veronica slouch boots in dark brown and not sure if I should keep or return. I have skinny calves and feel like they might be too big on my legs. Maybe if they were more broken in and slouchy?
> 
> Excuse the kiddie handprints on my mirror!



They do look big.  The first picture seems a little odd though, are you leaning back into them or standing like you naturally would?  Have you tried tightening the buckles? Have you tried them with skinny jeans - leggings will probably always be a little looser since they are so thin.


----------



## mariposa08

Sukey said:


> they're not my style either....exchange for something you love



agreed, get something you really love.


----------



## kaylenxo

Thank you everyone! I sent them back because I knew that I didn't love them for myself. I also think they were returned by someone else because the left heel looked worn. Oh well.


----------



## Lady Brick

I thought I was new to this site, but it looks like I made an account ages ago! Anyway, I have a few pair of Fryes (my favorites are my black Phillip Harness Tall) and keep an eye out for good deals when I have some savings. I've very hard to fit in footwear (super narrow feet and ankles, skinny calves) and am pretty short, so I end up buying and returning a lot of styles that don't fit or look quite right. Better for my wallet, though!

I just ordered the Veronica Short in the stone washed cognac but when they arrived, they were so "distressed" that both had noticeable chunks missing from the leather sole! I ordered a replacement pair since these were technically damaged, but I'm worried that the new pair will have the same issue. Has anyone had this problem with distressed Fryes?

I'm also considering getting the burnt red vintage tumbled full grain instead of the cognac if I have the same issue with the new pair, but it's hard to see just how red they really are. They look more brown in some pictures, which isn't really what I want. Does anyone have this color in Veronica and know how red it really is?


----------



## viba424

Do you all tend to like the tumbled leather, or the smoother vintage leather typically? Im looking at the Melissa and see they have both types of leather available. I like the look of both but cant decide what looks and feels better over time.


----------



## bakdfk

About to buy my first pair of Frye boots. I have it narrowed down to the short Veronica in black or the Melissa harness in dark brown. Any thoughts/recommendations on better choice for my first pair?


----------



## Tiffanymich

bakdfk said:


> About to buy my first pair of Frye boots. I have it narrowed down to the short Veronica in black or the Melissa harness in dark brown. Any thoughts/recommendations on better choice for my first pair?


Veronica is your basic boot, I feel like the Melissa is more of a cowboy type of boot.


----------



## Pursestan

I'm thinking that I'm going to order the Carmen shorts with the harness.  Have any of you taken yours to a cobbler and put a protective sole on  them? I've heard that the heel will wear down really quickly on these so  thought that maybe that would help.


----------



## mariame2

Pursestan said:


> I'm thinking that I'm going to order the Carmen shorts with the harness.  Have any of you taken yours to a cobbler and put a protective sole on  them? I've heard that the heel will wear down really quickly on these so  thought that maybe that would help.



I have. I bought my Carmen's in march and wore the heel out in less then 3 weeks. So I took them to a cobbler and had him put another heel pad and that's lasted me so far. I called frye and they also reimbursed me ( not that it was so expensive to replace the heel $12 ) the representative was really sweet, I called initially to see how long it would take for frye to replace the heel pad and she suggested taking them somewhere close because I didn't want to part with them for the length of time that frye would have them


----------



## Pursestan

Thanks!

I just placed an order from Zappos 5 minutes ago. I hope that I love them!


----------



## pinkfeet

My black veronica's have major wear on the heels. It's annoying as I have had them less than a year. I will have to get them fixed before boot season this year. 

I have the stone wash in the Vera and that color really is distressed, there are tiny "bits" of leather missing but in a distressed looking way from the stone washing I assume. I have seen others that look like this. I exchanged once and they were the same. I even bought a pair from Piperlime and returned them in another style because the fit was off and they accused me of wearing and returning when I only tried on ONE boot. 

I called to let them know it's the COLOR/ STYLE of the boot to look so very distressed but they didn't care. I haven't shopped there since I was so miffed. I have no problems wearing and returning if an item is defective but don't call me a liar! 

Don't think I would get this color of distressing again though one pair is enough unless I find a truly amazing deal.


----------



## LVLover

*Frye has the 150th anniversary collection posted* . 

http://www.thefryecompany.com/search?q=150&searchButton=+

I have ordered the engineer americana short in both tan and dark brown, can't wait to see these IRL :sunnies.


----------



## Lady Brick

Here are pictures of some recent purchases...






Veronica Short in Cognac Stone Wash. Super comfortable but I ordered two pairs that had  actual damage to the leather beyond the expected distressing, so giving  up on this color as much as I like it.





Veronica Short in Burnt Red Vintage Tumbled Full Grain. Also like these but they seem to be a half size too big (box is right but no size marked inside the boot which is weird). Going to try a replacement pair.





I never thought I'd get cowboy boots, but for under $100 for Fryes I had to try. I think I like them but not 100% convinced. Pretty comfortable though. Thoughts?





Veronica Harness in black. Also undecided on these. They're HUGE in the ankle.


----------



## candiebear

Lady Brick said:


> Here are pictures of some recent purchases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Short in Cognac Stone Wash. Super comfortable but I ordered two pairs that had  actual damage to the leather beyond the expected distressing, so giving  up on this color as much as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Short in Burnt Red Vintage Tumbled Full Grain. Also like these but they seem to be a half size too big (box is right but no size marked inside the boot which is weird). Going to try a replacement pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd get cowboy boots, but for under $100 for Fryes I had to try. I think I like them but not 100% convinced. Pretty comfortable though. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Harness in black. Also undecided on these. They're HUGE in the ankle.



They all look really good, I love them all. I think that you're undecided because you're probably more used to a structured boot, which frye isn't going to give you. They're more of a rough and tumble kind of shoe, which I love. All my Fryes and the ones I've tried are large around the ankle and calf which adds to the look. If you're not 100% I'd return them so the rest of us can have at 'em


----------



## Lady Brick

candiebear said:


> They all look really good, I love them all. I think that you're undecided because you're probably more used to a structured boot, which frye isn't going to give you. They're more of a rough and tumble kind of shoe, which I love. All my Fryes and the ones I've tried are large around the ankle and calf which adds to the look. If you're not 100% I'd return them so the rest of us can have at 'em



I do have a few pair of Frye and the Veronica Harness definitely is bigger in the ankle than my 12R Harness. I tend toward zip Frye boots because anything that's loose on an average person looks absurd on me. I do like the Veronica Short quite a bit, just haven't gotten a good pair yet.

ETA: Did some measurements. Harness 12R has a 12" ankle, Veronica Harness has a 13" ankle. My calf is only a little over 13". so that's why it looks so big to me.


----------



## Bronny

Hi all,  this thread made me want some Carmens, but I really need some help now. The only place I could find to buy them (I'm in the UK) was Zalando, they're in Germany I think, so they take about a week or a bit more to get here. 

Anyhow, the first pair of 8.5's they sent me, one was smaller than the other, so I ordered another pair. They matched, but are tight on my larger foot. Ordered the 9's to see if that would be better, but when they arrived this morning they were a pair of 8's in a 9 box! Plus they were a really dark colour, nothing like the other two pairs. 

Should I give up and just keep the 8.5's? They are long enough in the foot with enough toe room, but the right one is tight on the top of my foot and my heel doesn't slip, which rubs more than the left with some heel slip. 

Will they give, they're so thick, (they're the sand) that I'm not sure.... Will half a size up just be too big on my littler foot?  These are my first pair of Fryes and I blame you guys, haha 

Thanks for reading anyway!


----------



## viba424

Bronny said:


> Hi all,  this thread made me want some Carmens, but I really need some help now. The only place I could find to buy them (I'm in the UK) was Zalando, they're in Germany I think, so they take about a week or a bit more to get here.
> 
> Anyhow, the first pair of 8.5's they sent me, one was smaller than the other, so I ordered another pair. They matched, but are tight on my larger foot. Ordered the 9's to see if that would be better, but when they arrived this morning they were a pair of 8's in a 9 box! Plus they were a really dark colour, nothing like the other two pairs.
> 
> Should I give up and just keep the 8.5's? They are long enough in the foot with enough toe room, but the right one is tight on the top of my foot and my heel doesn't slip, which rubs more than the left with some heel slip.
> 
> Will they give, they're so thick, (they're the sand) that I'm not sure.... Will half a size up just be too big on my littler foot?  These are my first pair of Fryes and I blame you guys, haha
> 
> Thanks for reading anyway!



That is so frustrating! Was the shoe smaller or are your feet two different sizes? If thats the case, I would have the smaller one stretched. Otherwise I would have them send another pair...


----------



## Bronny

Hi Viba, and thank you for your reply, this pair are the same size, unlike the first pair. The ones in the wrong box are very odd, really dark brown and greasy, nothing like the others. 

Forgot to say I love them, they are so chunky and well made. 

I am sure you are right, there is a big difference between the 8 and the 8.5 so the 9's would be too big. I've worn them a bit around the house yesterday and they feel better already. I think my high instep is the problem, makes them tight on the top of my foot, but they're becoming more comfy. 

Oh dear, I am already coveting a tall pair, this can't be good. I am so jealous of you lot with your Zappos and 6pm!


----------



## mariposa08

Lady Brick said:


> Here are pictures of some recent purchases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Short in Cognac Stone Wash. Super comfortable but I ordered two pairs that had  actual damage to the leather beyond the expected distressing, so giving  up on this color as much as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Short in Burnt Red Vintage Tumbled Full Grain. Also like these but they seem to be a half size too big (box is right but no size marked inside the boot which is weird). Going to try a replacement pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd get cowboy boots, but for under $100 for Fryes I had to try. I think I like them but not 100% convinced. Pretty comfortable though. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Harness in black. Also undecided on these. They're HUGE in the ankle.



I really like the burnt red more than I thought I would.  It's not all that red.  Does it seem that way IRL?  I'm tempted to order them.  I tried the Cognac stone wash not too long ago and while I liked the look of them I felt like they were too young for me.  

I like the Veronica Harness a lot.  What did you decide?


----------



## Lady Brick

mariposa08 said:


> I really like the burnt red more than I thought I would.  It's not all that red.  Does it seem that way IRL?  I'm tempted to order them.  I tried the Cognac stone wash not too long ago and while I liked the look of them I felt like they were too young for me.
> 
> I like the Veronica Harness a lot.  What did you decide?



The burnt red was pretty accurate to the photos. I ended up returning all of the above besides the Veronica Harness (too expensive to return and still undecided on them anyway). The second pair of burnt red arrived scratched up and I kind of wanted them to be redder anyway.

I did end up buying a pair of Rogan Engineers in brown that I really like. I'll have to take a picture. Snapped a few pics of a few others I bought at the same time but returned. I think Amazon regrets my signing up for Prime right now...


----------



## mariposa08

I ordered the burnt red and a dark brown stone wash pair the other day that should arrive today.  
LOL I love Amazon prime so much.  I buy so much that I don't need I'm sure it makes up for the few pairs of boots I've ordered and returned.


----------



## mariposa08

I posted that and then they showed up.  I'm going to keep the burnt red pair.  The dark brown stone wash fit small and I don't love the color.    I love the burnt red pair though and love the deal I got on them-  $162 on Amazon.


----------



## Lady Brick

Amazon has been killing me with those shoe deals. Glad the burnt red worked out for you!

I did take some more Frye boot pictures. I'll have to post them when I have some time to edit them.


----------



## glamourgirlpink

Just got the Dorado Lug Riding boots in tan and totally love them!  They slip a little in the heel but I'm hoping that will go away with use.  Are heel inserts helpful?


----------



## mariposa08

Lady Brick said:


> Here are pictures of some recent purchases...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Short in Cognac Stone Wash. Super comfortable but I ordered two pairs that had  actual damage to the leather beyond the expected distressing, so giving  up on this color as much as I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Short in Burnt Red Vintage Tumbled Full Grain. Also like these but they seem to be a half size too big (box is right but no size marked inside the boot which is weird). Going to try a replacement pair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I'd get cowboy boots, but for under $100 for Fryes I had to try. I think I like them but not 100% convinced. Pretty comfortable though. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veronica Harness in black. Also undecided on these. They're HUGE in the ankle.



How is the sizing on the Veronica Harness?  Fit the same as your other Frye boots?  I wear a 7.5 in the Veronica short and a 7 in the Veronica slouch.  I was thinking about trying the harness, but wasn't sure which size would be best.


----------



## LVLover

Here are some pics of the Frye 150th Anniversary Americana Engineer Short. color is tan. What do you think??

I love: engineer short (favorite boot), stars, stripes, and americana decor....


----------



## LVLover

One more pic...


----------



## gmo

LVLover said:


> Here are some pics of the Frye 150th Anniversary Americana Engineer Short. color is tan. What do you think??
> 
> I love: engineer short (favorite boot), stars, stripes, and americana decor....



Love love love them! I'd been eyeing the short harness ones. You're tempting me!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

From their twitter page.  Boots at Nordstrom rack in Redondo Beach, CA.


----------



## Lady Brick

mariposa08 said:


> How is the sizing on the Veronica Harness?  Fit the same as your other Frye boots?  I wear a 7.5 in the Veronica short and a 7 in the Veronica slouch.  I was thinking about trying the harness, but wasn't sure which size would be best.



I got the Veronica Harness and Short both in a 6.5 and thought the fit was similar.




LVLover said:


> Here are some pics of the Frye 150th Anniversary  Americana Engineer Short. color is tan. What do you think??



Those are really cute. The 150th styles make me think of Captain America (in a good way).


----------



## gelbergirl

After seeing these boots, and then visiting and thinking about them this past summer, I finally got them! My first ever pair of Frye, I may be hooked and they smell so good!

Veronica Canvas Shortie.
Congnac.
I love the canvas, makes them perfect to wear from summer into fall with rolled up jeans (here, my white jeans).  My normal size 8 bumped to a 8.5 for easy in and out (no zipper)


----------



## EMMY

..Just wanted to share!!!!  These came yesterday..got them at 6pm.com....Frye Heath Harness....They are very comfortable..the fit is NICE..I take between a 7.5 and an 8 depending on the shoe/boot so it's hard for me to order online (doesn't stop me though lol!!) ..I ordered a 7.5 and they are perfect..even room in the toe box and for socks!!
Enjoy..


----------



## EMMY

^ Forgot to mention the zipper is in the back..VERY easy to get in and out of..what a plus!


----------



## piperbaby

EMMY said:


> ..Just wanted to share!!!!  These came yesterday..got them at 6pm.com....Frye Heath Harness....They are very comfortable..the fit is NICE..I take between a 7.5 and an 8 depending on the shoe/boot so it's hard for me to order online (doesn't stop me though lol!!) ..I ordered a 7.5 and they are perfect..even room in the toe box and for socks!!
> Enjoy..



Those are hot! I like them alot.


----------



## gelbergirl

Veronica Shortie in Grey, 2nd pair in a few weeks
(Matt is so right, Frye will multiply like wabbits!)

Here is me in skinny jeans and my new Frye's


----------



## klj

I NEEEEEED the Frye Abigail's in Whiskey..Gah! Why do they have to be 587.00 :-/


----------



## AnnaZ

Hi everyone! I have a question. Does anyone own the Vera Hiker boots? I found them on 6pm for a good price, but wanted to see what people thought of them/what they look on a real person and not just a random Zappos/6pm model 

Wish 6pm would do free returns...I would just buy them and see for myself but I hate paying return shipping!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Hey all!  Amazon has Fryes on sale for 25% off!  I just ordered a pair of Paige's and Lindsey's!  The code is BOOTSFAM


----------



## multijen99

I just bought a pair of the Veronica Slouch and my question is will they stretch?? I notice that these are so much tighter the my other Frye boots!


----------



## qtiekiki

I can't decide if I should keep these Carmen Harness Short.  What do you love about them?


----------



## renza

multijen99 said:


> I just bought a pair of the Veronica Slouch and my question is will they stretch?? I notice that these are so much tighter the my other Frye boots!


Where are they tight? I used to have a pair of Veronica Slouch and I did not find them to stretch at all.



qtiekiki said:


> I can't decide if I should keep these Carmen Harness Short.  What do you love about them?
> 
> View attachment 2380540


I think those are very cute and versatile. If you don't love them, though, don't keep them!


----------



## Classic Chic

never thought i'll join the Frye band wagon but here I am   I'm keeping the redwood Vera Strappy, *but need help on keeping the short or tall Jenna Braid boots.  Tell me your thoughts!*


----------



## lvgoddess

Classic chic. That's a hard decision.  But if you are keeping the short in red. Maybe keep the tall in black.   So hard. &#128561;


----------



## yyz

qtiekiki said:


> I can't decide if I should keep these Carmen Harness Short.  What do you love about them?
> 
> View attachment 2380540



*Hi Qtiekiki! 

I personally Love The Carmen Style of Boot if it is the Short or Tall versions of them.
What I have found over the years of wearing so many different FRYE's That I own is the Carmen's Are some of the most comfortable boots I have ever bought and get more wear time than most.
As far as Shaft Hight goes I Love both the short or tall equally and it really matters what look you are going for.
Personally my solution is to buy a tall pair as well to go with your short pair! 
But seriously you look AWESME wearing those and they will look Awesome also if you wear them under jeans or with jeans tucked in.
The good thing about the short one is since I see you live in SoCal the short ones are a lot cooler (temp wise) to wear under jeans than the tall ones so you will get much more wear time (season wise) out of them.
Either way Just remember That FRYE Boots Have a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits!*


----------



## yyz

Classic Chic said:


> never thought i'll join the Frye band wagon but here I am   I'm keeping the redwood Vera Strappy, *but need help on keeping the short or tall Jenna Braid boots.  Tell me your thoughts!*



*Hi Classic Chic!
LVE the FRYE Vera Strappy's in Redwood!
Keepers!
As Far as the short or tall FRYE Jenna Braid boots go.
Since you are keeping the Vera's
And Personally I Really like the looks of the Tall Jenna's better!
I just think the Braiding is way to large on the short boots and would have looked better on them if it was half the width.
It just Looks to Busy.
Now that same braiding on the Tall ones Looks very Proportional to the boots and They Look AWESME on you in the pictures you took of them!

*


----------



## qtiekiki

yyz said:


> *Hi Qtiekiki!
> 
> I personally Love The Carmen Style of Boot if it is the Short or Tall versions of them.
> What I have found over the years of wearing so many different FRYE's That I own is the Carmen's Are some of the most comfortable boots I have ever bought and get more wear time than most.
> As far as Shaft Hight goes I Love both the short or tall equally and it really matters what look you are going for.
> Personally my solution is to buy a tall pair as well to go with your short pair!
> But seriously you look AWESME wearing those and they will look Awesome also if you wear them under jeans or with jeans tucked in.
> The good thing about the short one is since I see you live in SoCal the short ones are a lot cooler (temp wise) to wear under jeans than the tall ones so you will get much more wear time (season wise) out of them.
> Either way Just remember That FRYE Boots Have a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits!*



Thanks Matt.  I was wondering if they would be comfy for long days.  I am debating if I should keep these now, and then get the Veronica short later (to replace the Veronica short back zip that I returned to nordstrom because they were killing my heels).  Or get the Veronica short first, then these.  I really like the Veronica short, and flat is easier when you are running after kids.  

Lol on frye multiplying.  I have the Vera and Paige.  I actually want another Paige.


----------



## Classic Chic

yyz said:


> *Hi Classic Chic!
> LVE the FRYE Vera Strappy's in Redwood!
> Keepers!
> As Far as the short or tall FRYE Jenna Braid boots go.
> Since you are keeping the Vera's
> And Personally I Really like the looks of the Tall Jenna's better!
> I just think the Braiding is way to large on the short boots and would have looked better on them if it was half the width.
> It just Looks to Busy.
> Now that same braiding on the Tall ones Looks very Proportional to the boots and They Look AWESME on you in the pictures you took of them!
> 
> *


*YYZ,* appreciate your detail inputs on the matter of short or tall Jenna.  The dilemmas I am facing are given that I am in the 'back to basic' mode for next few years, I really need Frye to handle the four seasons MI has to offer.  What I love about the tall boots are that it keeps me warm in thin summer jeans I brought from TX, does not dig into my leg when I walk as short/ankle boots do yet I can sit comfortably without it hitting the back of my knee, slim fit so little chance of snow/rain drips in.  Yet it is so slim that it's a chore to pull it on/off (having to actually sit on a chair and do the wiggle thing in front of SO, it's like doing the wiggle to pry a pair of jeans on :giggles, may be too heavy to wear during spring/summer seasons?  And I don't have any short boots aside from the Vera Strappy.

Now the short boots is so easy to pull on/off, I can see myself wearing it in summer/spring too, plus I am lacking in short boots department.  The flip side is I think my legs look stubby in it (or may be because I'm not used to seeing it on myself?), the opening of shaft could be a problem during snow/rain time.


----------



## qtiekiki

Classic Chic said:


> *YYZ,* appreciate your detail inputs on the matter of short or tall Jenna.  The dilemmas I am facing are given that I am in the 'back to basic' mode for next few years, I really need Frye to handle the four seasons MI has to offer.  What I love about the tall boots are that it keeps me warm in thin summer jeans I brought from TX, does not dig into my leg when I walk as short/ankle boots do yet I can sit comfortably without it hitting the back of my knee, slim fit so little chance of snow/rain drips in.  Yet it is so slim that it's a chore to pull it on/off (having to actually sit on a chair and do the wiggle thing in front of SO, it's like doing the wiggle to pry a pair of jeans on :giggles, may be too heavy to wear during spring/summer seasons?  And I don't have any short boots aside from the Vera Strappy.
> 
> 
> 
> Now the short boots is so easy to pull on/off, I can see myself wearing it in summer/spring too, plus I am lacking in short boots department.  The flip side is I think my legs look stubby in it (or may be because I'm not used to seeing it on myself?), the opening of shaft could be a problem during snow/rain time.




Are you set on this style in short?  I also think the braiding is too busy in the short.  I do like the short height.


----------



## Classic Chic

qtiekiki said:


> Are you set on this style in short?  I also think the braiding is too busy in the short.  I do like the short height.



to be honest, I am still torn!  I agree that the braiding details may seem out of proportion, but it's so easy to get in/out of....having to set on a chair to get in/out of boots makes me feel old and the sight of muffin top don't help either   I am always wishy washy on nailing one out of two lol.  Do think the tall may be too much 'black' for Spring/Summer?


----------



## dragonette

Classic Chic said:


> to be honest, I am still torn!  I agree that the braiding details may seem out of proportion, but it's so easy to get in/out of....having to set on a chair to get in/out of boots makes me feel old and the sight of muffin top don't help either   I am always wishy washy on nailing one out of two lol.  Do think the tall may be too much 'black' for Spring/Summer?



Why don't you wear the short Vera for spring/summer? Tall ones for a/w? To be honest, one tall one short is the only way you will cover four seasons, to me at least that's how it works.


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Hi Classic Chic!
> LVE the FRYE Vera Strappy's in Redwood!
> Keepers!
> As Far as the short or tall FRYE Jenna Braid boots go.
> Since you are keeping the Vera's
> And Personally I Really like the looks of the Tall Jenna's better!
> I just think the Braiding is way to large on the short boots and would have looked better on them if it was half the width.
> It just Looks to Busy.
> Now that same braiding on the Tall ones Looks very Proportional to the boots and They Look AWESME on you in the pictures you took of them!
> 
> *



Matt! How are you? Good to see you back!


----------



## gelbergirl

Just got these Harness 8G boots.
So happy with these, the fit, the color, everything.
These are dark brown, distressed nubuck, rubber lug outsole.


----------



## Classic Chic

dragonette said:


> Why don't you wear the short Vera for spring/summer? Tall ones for a/w? To be honest, one tall one short is the only way you will cover four seasons, to me at least that's how it works.



Good idea!  Think that's what I'll have to do, a good pair of tall boots is harder to find than short boots anyway IMO.


----------



## Snugglez

Hi all! Frye newbie here! I'd been searching for the perfect pair of boots for the longest and bought the following 6 pairs:

Melissa button in black
Melissa back zip in grey
Melissa logo in cognac and saddle
Lindsay plate in redwood
Riding back zip in black

Of these, decided to keep the Melissa logos in both colors and the Riding back zip, returned the rest. I suppose I like the embellishment of the logo &#128518; Anyhoo, am a huge fan now, excited to join the thread! Will load photos once I get them out in action!


----------



## st.love

Snugglez said:


> Hi all! Frye newbie here! I'd been searching for the perfect pair of boots for the longest and bought the following 6 pairs:
> 
> Melissa button in black
> Melissa back zip in grey
> Melissa logo in cognac and saddle
> Lindsay plate in redwood
> Riding back zip in black
> 
> Of these, decided to keep the Melissa logos in both colors and the Riding back zip, returned the rest. I suppose I like the embellishment of the logo &#128518; Anyhoo, am a huge fan now, excited to join the thread! Will load photos once I get them out in action!





Yes pics pics!!


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> Matt! How are you? Good to see you back!



*Hi Dagonette! 
Im Doing Better these Days and So Glad to be Back posting Again! 
It is so Good to see everyone is still LVING FRYE's! 
In fact I final Got a pair of FRYE Campus 14 L in Banana that are Identical to the very first pair I got when I was a teenager some Oh Good Grief 37 years ago! 
And Yes I really need to post some pictures of all the FRYE's I have gotten!
Hope all is going well for you also! 
Cant wait to see your Latest! 
*


----------



## yyz

gelbergirl said:


> Just got these Harness 8G boots.
> So happy with these, the fit, the color, everything.
> These are dark brown, distressed nubuck, rubber lug outsole.



*Hi Gelbergirl!

Im So Happy You LVE Your FRYE Harness 8G Boots!
You Definitely are R:urock:CKING Them in your Pictures! 

As I will Always Say.

Just remember That FRYE Boots Have a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits!*


----------



## yyz

Snugglez said:


> Hi all! Frye newbie here! I'd been searching for the perfect pair of boots for the longest and bought the following 6 pairs:
> 
> Melissa button in black
> Melissa back zip in grey
> Melissa logo in cognac and saddle
> Lindsay plate in redwood
> Riding back zip in black
> 
> Of these, decided to keep the Melissa logos in both colors and the Riding back zip, returned the rest. I suppose I like the embellishment of the logo &#128518; Anyhoo, am a huge fan now, excited to join the thread! Will load photos once I get them out in action!



*Hi Sugglez!
First off Im So Glad you joined us here in the FRYE Thread and please do post pictures and anything good or bad about you experience with your FRYE Boots!
Any of us here will be glad to help if we can and we all learn from each other as far as how each style fits us different!
And did you pick some very AWESME FRYE Boots and some AWESME colors!
As Lots people here all know I truly LVE To see you all get boots in other colors than the basic browns and black.
 Although we all need them as well.
I just think so many people don't realize how so many of the other colors will work with so much of the clothing we all wear and give that extra pop of color that can just sooooo make a Fabulous Look even better! 

I would Have warned you about FRYE's.
But I See That FRYE Boots Have already have had a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits for you!*


----------



## st.love

My updated frye collection, Melissa button in black (new) and dark brown, harness 12r tan and Carmen harness short in black!


----------



## fiona_uk

st.love said:


> My updated frye collection, Melissa button in black (new) and dark brown, harness 12r tan and Carmen harness short in black!


 
Stunning!


----------



## yyz

st.love said:


> My updated frye collection, Melissa button in black (new) and dark brown, harness 12r tan and Carmen harness short in black!
> ]



*Hi St. Love! 
Very AWESME Collection Indeed!
So Which Pair is you favorite?
Or Are the all Equally LVED?
Would Love To Here how they fit and what you like about each pair if you have time and of course Modeling Shots if you Wish!
It looks Like It wont do me any good to warn you that That FRYE Boots Have a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits!
As i see the Melissa's already Have!*


----------



## st.love

yyz said:


> *Hi St. Love!
> Very AWESME Collection Indeed!
> So Which Pair is you favorite?
> Or Are the all Equally LVED?
> Would Love To Here how they fit and what you like about each pair if you have time and of course Modeling Shots if you Wish!
> It looks Like It wont do me any good to warn you that That FRYE Boots Have a Habit of Multiplying like Wabbits!
> As i see the Melissa's already Have!*



Thank you!!!

I purchased my first pair (the dark brown melissa's) only about 6 months ago, and the rest is history!! I am addicted & actually just got my mom to buy her first pair! 

The dark brown melissa's are very tough to get off, though the sizing fits fine (and true to size) I think it's just because the leather is so stiff on the shaft it's hard to maneuver my foot out of them.. 

The black melissa's are more slouchy & have more give, they are much more comfortable & have been getting a lot of wear lately!

The harness 12r's are my favorite, they go with everything.. but they're so heavy! 

And the carmen harness short I have only worn a couple times, I'm not sure it's true love like with the others. 

I'll definitely post some mod shots soon


----------



## st.love

fiona_uk said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## qtiekiki

st.love said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased my first pair (the dark brown melissa's) only about 6 months ago, and the rest is history!! I am addicted & actually just got my mom to buy her first pair!
> 
> 
> 
> The dark brown melissa's are very tough to get off, though the sizing fits fine (and true to size) I think it's just because the leather is so stiff on the shaft it's hard to maneuver my foot out of them..
> 
> 
> 
> The black melissa's are more slouchy & have more give, they are much more comfortable & have been getting a lot of wear lately!
> 
> 
> 
> The harness 12r's are my favorite, they go with everything.. but they're so heavy!
> 
> 
> 
> And the carmen harness short I have only worn a couple times, I'm not sure it's true love like with the others.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll definitely post some mod shots soon




I am still deciding on my Carmen harness.  What is it that you don't love about them?  Thanks.


----------



## st.love

Here's some pics I happen to have on my phone, hope they help!

Black Melissa button



Harness 12r 







Brown Melissa button


----------



## st.love

And a few more

Brown Melissa's apple picking with my boys 










Black Melissa's




That's all of em! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## st.love

qtiekiki said:


> I am still deciding on my Carmen harness.  What is it that you don't love about them?  Thanks.



I don't _dislike_ them, but they are very loose around my calf.. which actually was what drew me to them in the first place, but I almost think it looks silly on me. I still love the way they look, just not sure if I love the way they look on me! Still undecided.


----------



## yyz

st.love said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I purchased my first pair (the dark brown melissa's) only about 6 months ago, and the rest is history!! I am addicted & actually just got my mom to buy her first pair!
> 
> The dark brown melissa's are very tough to get off, though the sizing fits fine (and true to size) I think it's just because the leather is so stiff on the shaft it's hard to maneuver my foot out of them..
> 
> The black melissa's are more slouchy & have more give, they are much more comfortable & have been getting a lot of wear lately!
> 
> The harness 12r's are my favorite, they go with everything.. but they're so heavy!
> 
> And the carmen harness short I have only worn a couple times, I'm not sure it's true love like with the others.
> 
> I'll definitely post some mod shots soon



*Your Quite Welcome! 
The one thing I have learned over the years of wearing FRYE's is They can very greatly in the leather types even in the styles due to the Tanning process.
Also if you have a high arch you might have more problems getting the lower heeled Boots on and off till they break in.
How Long does that take. 
Well FRYE's have been know to last a life time as some of mine that I have had are getting close to 5 to 8 years old and still in Fantastic condition!
But If you wear them regularly a good season will break them in.
If every day then it will take much less time depending how much walking you do in them.
I personally dont have any Melissa button Yet. 
But My Carson's are very similar to them and once they got broke in were fantastic to wear daily.
I Personally LOVE the Carmen Footbed as the heel hight and shape works very well with my arches
Super Comfy for me!
LOL! Im so glad you introduced your Mom Also to FRYE's 
If you do have higher arches you might try some of the FRYE's with Side or Back Zippers as this will make them a lot easier to get on and off! 
Looking forward to your Modeling Shots!
And Thank You for you Great FeedBack!

*


----------



## yyz

st.love said:


> I don't _dislike_ them, but they are very loose around my calf.. which actually was what drew me to them in the first place, but I almost think it looks silly on me. I still love the way they look, just not sure if I love the way they look on me! Still undecided.



*JUST Wanted to Say!

YU LK AWESME!​
And Thank You for Sharing your Pictures!*


----------



## st.love

yyz said:


> *JUST Wanted to Say!
> 
> YU LK AWESME!​
> And Thank You for Sharing your Pictures!*



Thanks Matt!!


----------



## qtiekiki

I know they are totally different styles, but if you can only pick one.  Which one?


----------



## wristcandy

If anyone has both the Melissa Button and the Carmen Harness Short, can you tell me whether you use the same size in both styles of the boots?  I sized down 1/2 size in the Melissa, and the fit is great (after break-in) and I am trying to figure out whether I should also size down in the Carmen as well.  The reviews on sizing that I have read seem to be mixed.


----------



## dragonette

qtiekiki said:


> I know they are totally different styles, but if you can only pick one.  Which one?
> View attachment 2388133
> 
> View attachment 2388134



The Carmens will look better if you scrunch them down.


----------



## dragonette

st.love said:


> And a few more
> 
> Brown Melissa's apple picking with my boys
> 
> View attachment 2387115
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387120
> 
> 
> View attachment 2387121
> 
> 
> Black Melissa's
> 
> View attachment 2387123
> 
> 
> That's all of em! Thanks for letting me share!



Love all your peektures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dragonette

gelbergirl said:


> Just got these Harness 8G boots.
> So happy with these, the fit, the color, everything.
> These are dark brown, distressed nubuck, rubber lug outsole.



The leather on yours is just delicious!


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Hi Dagonette!
> Im Doing Better these Days and So Glad to be Back posting Again!
> It is so Good to see everyone is still LVING FRYE's!
> In fact I final Got a pair of FRYE Campus 14 L in Banana that are Identical to the very first pair I got when I was a teenager some Oh Good Grief 37 years ago!
> And Yes I really need to post some pictures of all the FRYE's I have gotten!
> Hope all is going well for you also!
> Cant wait to see your Latest!
> *



Can't wait to see your peektures! I think I am almost Carmen content now. I have basically all the colours I want, except for the elusive Amethyst! The only ones I will consider trying in the future are the lace-up Campus Lugs, although I'm not sure, my calves may be too small... I want a pair of vintage Villagers, but I want them in good condition and only the battered ones seem to come up on ebay hehe.

I now have the short Carmens in black, burnt red, grey (taupe), tan, beige suede with braided harness, and tall Carmens in black, grey (taupe), light tan, brown.


----------



## st.love

wristcandy said:


> If anyone has both the Melissa Button and the Carmen Harness Short, can you tell me whether you use the same size in both styles of the boots?  I sized down 1/2 size in the Melissa, and the fit is great (after break-in) and I am trying to figure out whether I should also size down in the Carmen as well.  The reviews on sizing that I have read seem to be mixed.



I have both, I wear a size 8 in both.


----------



## st.love

dragonette said:


> Love all your peektures! Thank you for sharing!




Thanks!


----------



## dragonette

Some Carmen peektures from the past few months! Tall ones...


----------



## dragonette

Short ones...


----------



## fiona_uk

dragonette said:


> Short ones...


 
Love the contrast between the floaty desses and the heavy boots!


----------



## fiona_uk

st.love said:


> That's all of em! Thanks for letting me share!


 

Thanks for showing em! They're gorgeous. Esp the black n brown Melissas!


----------



## dragonette

fiona_uk said:


> Love the contrast between the floaty desses and the heavy boots!



Thank you fiona! Carmens are my perfect boot.


----------



## yyz

*Hi Dragonette! 

YU LK TTALLY AWESME!!!​You Really Do know How to Make a Statement with your FRYE's!
BTW I know I Have Mentioned this before but if any of you have an AWESME pair of Boots you want to share here with us in the FRYE THREAD feel free to do so!
After all we are all one happy family here!
*


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Hi Dragonette!
> 
> YU LK TTALLY AWESME!!!​You Really Do know How to Make a Statement with your FRYE's!
> BTW I know I Have Mentioned this before but if any of you have an AWESME pair of Boots you want to share here with us in the FRYE THREAD feel free to do so!
> After all we are all one happy family here!
> *



You are too kind Matt! Since you have mentioned it, I do have a pair of Jeffrey Campbell Joe boots that I have been wearing lots! They are not as well made as Frye's but I love how they look. I wish Frye would make a similar style in their awesome quality!

I love how I can wear them over the knee, or folded down as knee boots. Frye, are you listening?


----------



## dragonette

yyz said:


> *Hi Dragonette!
> 
> YU LK TTALLY AWESME!!!​You Really Do know How to Make a Statement with your FRYE's!
> BTW I know I Have Mentioned this before but if any of you have an AWESME pair of Boots you want to share here with us in the FRYE THREAD feel free to do so!
> After all we are all one happy family here!
> *



A few more peektures! &#128556;


----------



## luv2run41

dragonette said:


> Some Carmen peektures from the past few months! Tall ones...
> 
> View attachment 2388612
> View attachment 2388613
> View attachment 2388614
> View attachment 2388617
> View attachment 2388622


 

Thank you for the pics!! Very helpful  now I need a three pairs They look great!


----------



## papertiger

qtiekiki said:


> I know they are totally different styles, but if you can only pick one.  Which one?
> View attachment 2388133
> 
> View attachment 2388134



Second pair look better to me


----------



## dragonette

luv2run41 said:


> Thank you for the pics!! Very helpful  now I need a three pairs They look great!



You are most welcome!


----------



## Snugglez

The first of many! So soft and pretty...


----------



## fiona_uk

dragonette said:


> Thank you fiona! Carmens are my perfect boot.


 
Love your look! Super cute!


----------



## fiona_uk

Snugglez said:


> View attachment 2390348
> 
> 
> The first of many! So soft and pretty...


 

Ah yes, they certainly are pretty. But soft???   
They look v firm. They look lovely! Do they realy feel soft?


----------



## Snugglez

Oh soft to the touch I meant! Boots themselves are nice and stiff &#128518;


----------



## gelbergirl

Snugglez said:


> Oh soft to the touch I meant! Boots themselves are nice and stiff &#128518;



Snugglez, really pretty Fryes, _great choices_, which styles are these?


----------



## Snugglez

gelbergirl said:


> Snugglez, really pretty Fryes, _great choices_, which styles are these?




Melissa logo in cognac and the Riding back zip in black. Wanted to get some wear out of them before giving a full on review but so far, love!!!


----------



## wristcandy

st.love said:


> I have both, I wear a size 8 in both.


Thanks!


----------



## luv2run41

a1.zassets.com/images/z/1/8/7/2/0/5/1872051-p-MULTIVIEW.jpg


----------



## st.love

Added cognac to my Melissa button family!


----------



## st.love

st.love said:


> Added cognac to my Melissa button family!
> 
> View attachment 2397510




And here's a mod shot, first day out!


----------



## dragonette

st.love said:


> And here's a mod shot, first day out!
> 
> View attachment 2399411



Very nice! Love your outfit too with the scarf! &#128525;


----------



## dragonette

fiona_uk said:


> Love your look! Super cute!



Thank you fiona! &#10084;


----------



## st.love

dragonette said:


> Very nice! Love your outfit too with the scarf! &#128525;




Thank you!!!


----------



## yyz

st.love said:


> Added cognac to my Melissa button family!





st.love said:


> And here's a mod shot, first day out!



*Hi St Love! 

I Sooooo LVE the Melissa Button's in the Cognac!!!
I Think That Cognac Has Become one of my Favorite All time Colors for FRYE Boot's!
AND
WW!! YU LK FABULUS!!!​That Scarf Matches Perfect with those Boots!*


----------



## yyz

dragonette said:


> You are too kind Matt! Since you have mentioned it, I do have a pair of Jeffrey Campbell Joe boots that I have been wearing lots! They are not as well made as Frye's but I love how they look. I wish Frye would make a similar style in their awesome quality!
> 
> I love how I can wear them over the knee, or folded down as knee boots. Frye, are you listening?
> 
> View attachment 2390019
> View attachment 2390023
> View attachment 2390024
> View attachment 2390025
> View attachment 2390026
> View attachment 2390027





dragonette said:


> A few more peektures! &#128556;
> 
> View attachment 2390028
> View attachment 2390029
> View attachment 2390030



*HI Dagonette!!!

YU LK FANTASTIC!!!!​
Now Those are AWESME! 
I Soooo Wish FRYE would Make Some Like Those!!!

*


----------



## yyz

Snugglez said:


> View attachment 2390348
> 
> 
> The first of many! So soft and pretty...



*Hi Snugglez!
Oooooo! I Sooooo LVE Those!!!!
Cant wait till tell us all about them!
And Even a few Modeling Pictures!  
*


----------



## yyz

*Hi All! 

Well It is about time for me to POST Modeling Shots for you all of some of my Latest FRYE's!!
I would have been a lot more Active Last year but My Diabetes pretty much was kicking my Butt
The worst part is I gained quite a bit of weight back
But The Good news is I have it back under control and Im Back Lossing Weight Again Finally! 
I do Want to THANK Everyone of you that has posted in this last year for making my days when things were going not so well!
You all Have really helped Keep my Spirt's Up!
And Lets Face it There is nothing I LOVE to See more is You all LOOKING Fantastic, and Showing off Althose FANTASTIC FRYES You All Have Bought! 
Sooooo Here is 3 pairs of many to come soon! 
*


----------



## yyz

*FRYE CARSON PULL-ON in Sapphire!​These I got last fall and they are AWESOME! 
Super comfy and great for all day wearing!









​*


----------



## yyz

*FRYE CAMPUS 14L in Banana!​These I Got about 2 months ago,
But the real Story with these is
I had the same pair way back when in 1977!
And You All what happened to me when I rediscovered FRYE's about 7 years ago
What can I say About these CLASSIC BOOTS!










​*


----------



## yyz

*FRYE VERONICA SHORTIE in Cracked White Leather​These I got just a few weeks ago!
And they are Sooooo Comfy!
These are great for just putting on to run to the Store or about
(Like I did today and finally decided to take some Pictures!)








​*


----------



## qtiekiki

yyz said:


> *FRYE CARSON PULL-ON in Sapphire!​
> These I got last fall and they are AWESOME!
> 
> Super comfy and great for all day wearing!
> 
> View attachment 2402357
> 
> 
> View attachment 2402358
> 
> 
> View attachment 2402359
> 
> 
> View attachment 2402360
> 
> 
> View attachment 2402361
> 
> ​
> *




Love the color.


----------



## qtiekiki

And thanks to everyone who responded to my decision post.  I ended up keeping both the Veronica short and Carmen short.


----------



## jailnurse93

Frye-aholics!  Amazon has some really nice Black Friday deals going on!  Frye Harness 12r, Carmens, Veronica Slouches....I couldn't pass up my favorite style--Harness 12r at $167!   Have fun.


----------



## mariame2

jailnurse93 said:


> Frye-aholics!  Amazon has some really nice Black Friday deals going on!  Frye Harness 12r, Carmens, Veronica Slouches....I couldn't pass up my favorite style--Harness 12r at $167!   Have fun.




I jumped all over the deal and got the same ones. Absolutely love them!!!! Wore them for three days straight and they are already breaking in nicely. No blisters or anything. Sooo comfy. What color did you get?


----------



## Gigigirl70

jailnurse93 said:


> Frye-aholics!  Amazon has some really nice Black Friday deals going on!  Frye Harness 12r, Carmens, Veronica Slouches....I couldn't pass up my favorite style--Harness 12r at $167!   Have fun.


I ordered from Amazon a few days ago too. I already received Carmen Harness Tall in Black oiled suede and am waiting for Carmen Harness short in Grey (light taupe) due Monday  and Smoke (darker grey brown) due Dec 11. Can't wait!!


----------



## jailnurse93

mariame2 said:


> I jumped all over the deal and got the same ones. Absolutely love them!!!! Wore them for three days straight and they are already breaking in nicely. No blisters or anything. Sooo comfy. What color did you get?


 
I ordered Black!  I have Dark Brown Old Town and I love 'em!  I wear them alot.


----------



## dragonette

Gigigirl70 said:


> I ordered from Amazon a few days ago too. I already received Carmen Harness Tall in Black oiled suede and am waiting for Carmen Harness short in Grey (light taupe) due Monday  and Smoke (darker grey brown) due Dec 11. Can't wait!!



Lol! Welcome to the Carmen craze!! &#128077;


----------



## dragonette

Some recent peektures to help push more people along &#128556;

I noticed that the tan waxed suede runs a little big and the braided harness runs a little small. Not enough to size up or down but in case your feet are skinny/wide you may want to take note.


----------



## Gigigirl70

dragonette said:


> Lol! Welcome to the Carmen craze!! &#128077;



Thank you!! I actually just cancelled the order for the Smoke color and ordered the dark brown tumbled instead. It is the same leather as the grey and I recall reading that you said that the grey was one of their softer ones. The smoke was shiny so I assumed it may be a harder leather. Thanks for posting all those temptations!!!


----------



## dragonette

Gigigirl70 said:


> Thank you!! I actually just cancelled the order for the Smoke color and ordered the dark brown tumbled instead. It is the same leather as the grey and I recall reading that you said that the grey was one of their softer ones. The smoke was shiny so I assumed it may be a harder leather. Thanks for posting all those temptations!!!



Yes I don't like the tougher leathers. My favourite ones are the tumbled and they only come in dark brown and grey for the short, and black, tan, dark brown and grey for the tall.  You are most welcome!


----------



## jailnurse93

dragonette said:


> Some recent peektures to help push more people along &#55357;&#56876;
> 
> I noticed that the tan waxed suede runs a little big and the braided harness runs a little small. Not enough to size up or down but in case your feet are skinny/wide you may want to take note.
> 
> View attachment 2414589
> View attachment 2414590
> View attachment 2414591
> View attachment 2414592
> View attachment 2414593


 
You look fabulous!  It's so funny dragonette; I think of you every time I see Frye Carmen's.  They are definetely _your _boots!


----------



## jailnurse93

yyz said:


> *FRYE CAMPUS 14L in Banana!​*
> 
> 
> 
> _*These I Got about 2 months ago,*_
> _*But the real Story with these is*_
> _*I had the same pair way back when in 1977!*_
> _*And You All what happened to me when I rediscovered FRYE's about 7 years ago*_
> _*What can I say About these CLASSIC BOOTS!*_
> _*
> View attachment 2402372
> *_
> _*
> View attachment 2402373
> *_
> _*
> View attachment 2402374
> *_
> _*
> View attachment 2402375
> *_
> _*
> View attachment 2402376
> *_​


 
I love these! I almost bought these on 6pm.com. They remind of a pair of leather boots from Baker's that my mom bought me for Christmas when I was 15 years old. They were very well made, this was back in the 70's, and I wore the heck out of those boots until I was well into my 20's. Sheesh, I wish I still had them. Bless my dear mom's heart, she still thinks I do! She thinks my Frye Cavalry's in Sand are the boots she bought those many years ago....

If I may ask, how many pairs do you have? Do you have a count? I cannot imagine your closet! Oh so fun! LOL. I will be at 5 when my Black Harness 12R's arrive Monday. You are correct in that Frye's do multiple like wabbits! The Harness 12R is my favorite. I wear my Dark Brown Old Town ones ALOT.


----------



## Gigigirl70

dragonette said:


> Yes I don't like the tougher leathers. My favourite ones are the tumbled and they only come in dark brown and grey for the short, and black, tan, dark brown and grey for the tall.  You are most welcome!



Good to know! Well then I guess I am done with Carmen since I like the short better and I have the two leathers they come in that I like. I have some Engineers 8R in Goucho...I HATE the color only because they don't work with my closet. Thinking of dying those black....wish I could lighten them. Thanks for your help!


----------



## lee23

yyz said:


> *FRYE VERONICA SHORTIE in Cracked White Leather​These I got just a few weeks ago!
> And they are Sooooo Comfy!
> These are great for just putting on to run to the Store or about
> (Like I did today and finally decided to take some Pictures!)
> *



Just wanted to say these look awesome!! 

-------------------------------------------------

And for Dragonette, I love your peektures! You and your boots are totally fabulous!


----------



## louvigilante

So excited and had to share! I've loved Frye forever and a day and for my birthday I got a pair of Veronica in cognac on amazon for 140. When they arrived they were just a dream come true and knew that I needed a black pair.

Fast forward to today, I woke up and saw the site was doing their cyber Monday sale and went to look and found a pair of black Harness 12R Boots for 145 with the cyber Monday code. Cannot wait for this Christmas present to arrived in 2 days. Yay for prime shipping.


----------



## MegsVC

Where's the best place to order from that ships to canada?? 
Our local store has been out of the size I need for months. 

I'm looking for the engineer boots 8r in black, best deal possible! 
Our one local store that sells them has them for 280, but the frye website has them for 363?


----------



## queenvictoria2

louvigilante said:


> So excited and had to share! I've loved Frye forever and a day and for my birthday I got a pair of Veronica in cognac on amazon for 140. When they arrived they were just a dream come true and knew that I needed a black pair.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I woke up and saw the site was doing their cyber Monday sale and went to look and found a pair of black Harness 12R Boots for 145 with the cyber Monday code. Cannot wait for this Christmas present to arrived in 2 days. Yay for prime shipping.



what is the code?


----------



## Gigigirl70

queenvictoria2 said:


> what is the code?


the amazon code is CMSHOE30 but it only applies to selected styles. If you scroll down from the main page of the boot you are looking at it either will or won't be there to use. It's 30% off. Good luck!!!


----------



## louvigilante

queenvictoria2 said:


> what is the code?




Hope the code Gigigirl posted works. They had a ton listed on there. I almost bought some boots on DSW and closed the browser to really think it over since they weren't THESE shoes. So glad I did!


----------



## playingsolitare

louvigilante said:


> So excited and had to share! I've loved Frye forever and a day and for my birthday I got a pair of Veronica in cognac on amazon for 140. When they arrived they were just a dream come true and knew that I needed a black pair.
> 
> Fast forward to today, I woke up and saw the site was doing their cyber Monday sale and went to look and found a pair of black Harness 12R Boots for 145 with the cyber Monday code. Cannot wait for this Christmas present to arrived in 2 days. Yay for prime shipping.



I also ordered the Harness 12R in tan-- I contemplated black but since I already had 2 other black Frye mid-calf boots, I'd kick myself for having another. I also ordered Veronica Shortie in black.

However, I noticed that Amazon raised prices once the coupon came out, I ordered when the 30% was active and before they raised prices so my Harness 12R and Veronica Shortie came out to about $120 apiece. 

I'm hoping they will look good on me, but with free returns I have nothing to lose. My Veronica Slouch (in Black) was also from Amazon for $125 and I also scored 2 other Frye boots for $85 (they were 70% off retail + additional 30%!), gotta looove Amazon. 

I'm also eyeing the Jane... for a future purchase


----------



## Gigigirl70

playingsolitare said:


> I also ordered the Harness 12R in tan-- I contemplated black but since I already had 2 other black Frye mid-calf boots, I'd kick myself for having another. I also ordered Veronica Shortie in black.
> 
> However, I noticed that Amazon raised prices once the coupon came out, I ordered when the 30% was active and before they raised prices so my Harness 12R and Veronica Shortie came out to about $120 apiece.
> 
> I'm hoping they will look good on me, but with free returns I have nothing to lose. My Veronica Slouch (in Black) was also from Amazon for $125 and I also scored 2 other Frye boots for $85 (they were 70% off retail + additional 30%!), gotta looove Amazon.
> 
> I'm also eyeing the Jane... for a future purchase


YES!!! They did raise the prices today. I got Carmen shorts for 193.00 plus 20% off a few days ago the same Carmens from the same seller are now 297.00 plus 30% off. It works out to be more if I had bought them today vs. a week ago. Hopefully all who wanted a good Frye deal were able to get them  

What boots did you get for $85??? I would buy some I was not even originally wanting for a deal that awesome haha.


----------



## thefeebster

Save me! I've bought two pairs of fryes in the last week. But i did get good deals on them. Both were about $135. I got the Veronica Shorties in Black from Revolve and the Carson Lace up in Cognac! I can't wait to receive them. Now i am eyeing another pair... Help me! 



MegsVC said:


> Where's the best place to order from that ships to canada??
> Our local store has been out of the size I need for months.
> 
> I'm looking for the engineer boots 8r in black, best deal possible!
> Our one local store that sells them has them for 280, but the frye website has them for 363?


 The Engineer 8R were $130 at Revolve on Friday! Plus, you could have added TULIP for an extra 10% off. And they ship to Canada for free! Should have posted sooner!


----------



## MegsVC

thefeebster said:


> Save me! I've bought two pairs of fryes in the last week. But i did get good deals on them. Both were about $135. I got the Veronica Shorties in Black from Revolve and the Carson Lace up in Cognac! I can't wait to receive them. Now i am eyeing another pair... Help me!
> 
> The Engineer 8R were $130 at Revolve on Friday! Plus, you could have added TULIP for an extra 10% off. And they ship to Canada for free! Should have posted sooner!



Noooooooooooo!!! 

Damn I'm so sad.. I'm buying these as a gift for my sister, and I'd love to get a good deal if possible! (Not that I don't love her enough to pay full price haha! I just always like a good bargain)

They at least have them in her size in black, so I'll buy them retail if I have to, but if someone sees a discount code or sees them on sale again, let me know!!!


----------



## playingsolitare

Gigigirl70 said:


> YES!!! They did raise the prices today. I got Carmen shorts for 193.00 plus 20% off a few days ago the same Carmens from the same seller are now 297.00 plus 30% off. It works out to be more if I had bought them today vs. a week ago. Hopefully all who wanted a good Frye deal were able to get them
> 
> What boots did you get for $85??? I would buy some I was not even originally wanting for a deal that awesome haha.



For $85 I got the Bruce Pull On (black with black calf hair) and Dorado Packer (in dark brown and they were made in Spain too!) I bought them just to "try" because of the price but ended up really liking and keeping them both.

I did also see Melissa button zip short in cognac for $85 but I wasn't tempted enough... not my style and color, I suppose.


----------



## gail13

After all the posts on Frye boots, I'd like to try a pair.  Can anyone tell me if they run true to size, or is it specific to styles.  I'm thinking of getting a taller pair.  It's hard to choose....


----------



## louvigilante

playingsolitare said:


> For $85 I got the Bruce Pull On (black with black calf hair) and Dorado Packer (in dark brown and they were made in Spain too!) I bought them just to "try" because of the price but ended up really liking and keeping them both.
> 
> I did also see Melissa button zip short in cognac for $85 but I wasn't tempted enough... not my style and color, I suppose.



Awesome deal. I got my harness today and seem to big so I ordered a size smaller to test out and ended up ordering a pair in brown too.


----------



## luv2run41

I just ordered Frye Jenna from dillards in grey they were on sale for 229!! I will post mods when I receive


----------



## jailnurse93

gail13 said:


> After all the posts on Frye boots, I'd like to try a pair. Can anyone tell me if they run true to size, or is it specific to styles. I'm thinking of getting a taller pair. It's hard to choose....


 
I have several different styles of Fryes I'm a size 9 in all of them and that is what my foot measures as--a size 9.

And of course I also had to check out 6pm.com cyber Monday deals and saw the Frye Billy Firebird, which I like alot, at 51% off.  I then got a coupon code for another 20% off, so I got a very good deal on them!  But I did very good this Black Friday/Cyber Monday.  I only bought 2 pairs of Frye's; both very good deals.  No bags or belts or anything else!


----------



## gail13

jailnurse93 said:


> I have several different styles of Fryes I'm a size 9 in all of them and that is what my foot measures as--a size 9.
> 
> And of course I also had to check out 6pm.com cyber Monday deals and saw the Frye Billy Firebird, which I like alot, at 51% off.  I then got a coupon code for another 20% off, so I got a very good deal on them!  But I did very good this Black Friday/Cyber Monday.  I only bought 2 pairs of Frye's; both very good deals.  No bags or belts or anything else!



Do you have a coupon code you can share; I'm not seeing one...


----------



## louvigilante

gail13 said:


> Do you have a coupon code you can share; I'm not seeing one...







Here you go. Sorry can't cut and paste it so just took a photo.


----------



## gail13

louvigilante said:


> View attachment 2417673
> 
> 
> Here you go. Sorry can't cut and paste it so just took a photo.



Thank you!


----------



## louvigilante

gail13 said:


> Thank you!




You're welcome. Can't wait to hear what you get! I literally had to walk away from the screen to not order more boots. Glad you'll be able to use it!


----------



## playingsolitare

louvigilante said:


> Awesome deal. I got my harness today and seem to big so I ordered a size smaller to test out and ended up ordering a pair in brown too.



Yup the Harness 12R were more loose-fitting than the Veronica Shorties but not loose enough for me to size down.

Unfortunately, I don't think I'm keeping either of them. The boot opening on both are too big for my skinny chicken legs. The Harness 12R look okay with leg warmers but I don't think I would get that much wear out of brown boots, guess I like black just that much better. The Veronica Shorties look similar to (but not as nice as) the Veronica Slouch on me.

I think the law of marginal returns is starting to kick in on my Frye boot addiction.


----------



## TC1

MegsVC said:


> Where's the best place to order from that ships to canada??
> Our local store has been out of the size I need for months.
> 
> I'm looking for the engineer boots 8r in black, best deal possible!
> Our one local store that sells them has them for 280, but the frye website has them for 363?


 
I am familliar with gravitypope website and getoutsideshoes that are in Canada and ship Frye within Canada, free shipping.


----------



## louvigilante

So frye pros: what are your best tips to breaking in the boots? The new harness boots came in and fit way better with the size down once they are on but still a little snug. Any tips?

(I'm sure they'll feel way more comfortable after my feet/legs stop swelling too... 6 weeks to go before baby #3 is born. )


----------



## Gigigirl70

I have the Frye Carmen Harness tall in black and Carmen harness short in Grey. I have coming to me via the awesome Amazon sale....Carmen harness short in dark brown and the Jackie button tall in dark brown. I was planning on sending the Carmen shorts in dark brown back as I have grey already. The Jackie is a dressier boot so I do want to keep those as I don't have that style yet. I want to keep the Carmen short dark browns but know I don't truly need them   I keep thinking I "need" short brown boots because the short grey ones don't go with everything in my closet. I need a push one way or the other. Thank you anyone 

edit~~~this is more of a "be reasonable" decision and not a financial one as it was a REALLY good sale haha.


----------



## Gigigirl70

louvigilante said:


> So frye pros: what are your best tips to breaking in the boots? The new harness boots came in and fit way better with the size down once they are on but still a little snug. Any tips?
> 
> (I'm sure they'll feel way more comfortable after my feet/legs stop swelling too... 6 weeks to go before baby #3 is born. )



Just plain wearing them. I had some Engineer 8R that killed my feet for a couple days. I had bruises on my instep from the strap even though it wasnt tight...just stiff. Day 5 or so...they fit my feet like a cozy pair of socks. They just molded.


----------



## mariame2

Hi everyone, thinking of buying a pair of harness 12r from someone that says they were hardly used. The thing is I just got a pair in the same color. DH suggested dyeing them black which is what I would probably want. For those of you that have done this where have you sent them and how have they turned out? Would a cobbler be able to do this?


----------



## Icequeen344

st.love said:


> Here's some pics I happen to have on my phone, hope they help!
> 
> Black Melissa button
> View attachment 2387102
> 
> 
> Harness 12r
> View attachment 2387103
> 
> View attachment 2387104
> 
> View attachment 2387108
> 
> 
> Brown Melissa button
> View attachment 2387109
> 
> View attachment 2387113


For the Harness 12r did you have to size down? I got my regular size 7 and they fit fine but they are a tad too loose. Just wondering if I should suck it up and return them and order a size 6 1/2/


----------



## louvigilante

Icequeen344 said:


> For the Harness 12r did you have to size down? I got my regular size 7 and they fit fine but they are a tad too loose. Just wondering if I should suck it up and return them and order a size 6 1/2/



Just got two pairs of harness12 and had to size down.  I'm usually 7.5 in heels and 8's in flats and had to return to get smaller size. They are tight now but slowly breaking them in. For me I had a ton of room in the toe area so that was my reason for return.  Could you order the 61/2 and if they are small return those?


----------



## shoesOMGshoes

Hi everyone! Pretty new to this purse blog thing but.... I've been stalking this thread all day and you ladies are so wonderful! I only have one pair of Fryes sadly. They are the Engineer 12R in black but I soooo love them!  Had them for almost 4 years now. I have been eyeing the Melissa button in cognac or black BUT I have so many black pairs of boots but I am in need of tall ones and cognac is so pretty!


----------



## Zombie Girl

You can't go wrong with Cognac, it goes with everything!



shoesOMGshoes said:


> Hi everyone! Pretty new to this purse blog thing but.... I've been stalking this thread all day and you ladies are so wonderful! I only have one pair of Fryes sadly. They are the Engineer 12R in black but I soooo love them!  Had them for almost 4 years now. I have been eyeing the Melissa button in cognac or black BUT I have so many black pairs of boots but I am in need of tall ones and cognac is so pretty!


----------



## jailnurse93

shoesOMGshoes said:


> Hi everyone! Pretty new to this purse blog thing but.... I've been stalking this thread all day and you ladies are so wonderful! I only have one pair of Fryes sadly. They are the Engineer 12R in black but I soooo love them!  Had them for almost 4 years now. I have been eyeing the Melissa button in cognac or black BUT I have so many black pairs of boots but I am in need of tall ones and cognac is so pretty!


 
Crazy thing is, I have several pair of Frye's and I always find myself reaching for my Frye Harness 12r Dark Brown Old Town's. LOL. The other's are kinda just sitting in the closet 90 percent of the time.


----------



## James330GT

Greetings, Frye fans. 

I'm new here and I'm hoping that one of you can help me. (And I'm hoping that this is the right place for this question... apologies to the mods if not.) 

A while back, my wife admired the Jet Riding boots in the hunter-style two-tone -- black with the brown collar. I was reminded of that yesterday and thought I might pick up a pair for her for Xmas, but it looks like Frye has discontinued the style. (The Abigails are similar and lovely but she really wanted the two-tone.)

So to eBay I went. I found these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121029394235

But they don't look right to me. Seams look a little iffy and... isn't there supposed to be a button on the back of the collar? Should I be wondering if those are counterfeit?

I am no expert and could be completely off-base. Do they look legit to you?

Thank you!


----------



## qtiekiki

Don't know about the style and the authenticity of the ebay one.  But shoes.com still have that style: http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Product/EC1371613-5210697/Frye/Black+Multi/Womens+Jet+Boot+Riding.aspx.


----------



## James330GT

qtiekiki said:


> Don't know about the style and the authenticity of the ebay one.  But shoes.com still have that style: http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Product/EC1371613-5210697/Frye/Black+Multi/Womens+Jet+Boot+Riding.aspx.



Oh wow, I thought I checked everywhere, but I missed that. And cheaper than eBay with the discount. Ordered. Thank you!


----------



## qtiekiki

James330GT said:


> Oh wow, I thought I checked everywhere, but I missed that. And cheaper than eBay with the discount. Ordered. Thank you!




You are welcome.  Your wife is one lucky girl, getting frye boots for Christmas.


----------



## treschictx

Hi! I'm wanting some Frye boots but I wear a size 3. Do y'all think my feet would swim in a 5.5?


----------



## louvigilante

treschictx said:


> Hi! I'm wanting some Frye boots but I wear a size 3. Do y'all think my feet would swim in a 5.5?




Most likely, have you checked to see how big the big kids shoes run? Perhaps that could be a good alternative.


----------



## dusty paws

just got a pair of melissa buttons - but they scrunch a bit. is this normal? and they are the extended calf version which i definitely need. thanks!


----------



## louvigilante

Oh no... Just ordered ANOTHER pair. This time I ordered the Martina engineer tall boot in grey from amazon (20% off $100 or more with code lmingift). Came out to $106! How could I pass that up!

I'm officially banned from boots (this is my 4 boot order in 30 days).


----------



## B.B.Blu

I have finally joined the Frye boot club! I have been wanting a pair of their boots for years and finally took the plunge and ordered the Phillip Studded Harness in Cognac. They are beautiful! I am already eyeing other styles! I think this could turn in to a dangerous addiction!


----------



## Porter4

Today was clean/condition day so I took a group pic to share. I'm mainly a lurker here, but got tips in this thread for great deals on my Carmen's, campus and Veronica boots, so thank you!  I am thinking my next pair will be Jane 14L in plum.  Here is my family pic- Carmen Harness short in grey, Veronica slouch in black, campus in banana and harness 12R in smoke old town


----------



## louvigilante

Love to hear how everyone cleans their boots, products that is. Also people with stone wash, what do you do to clean them to keep the look?


----------



## Porter4

louvigilante said:


> Love to hear how everyone cleans their boots, products that is. Also people with stone wash, what do you do to clean them to keep the look?


It really depends on the boot for me.  The leather can vary greatly.  The four I have right now-I use Leather Therapy cleaner to clean or Lexol.  For conditioning: the banana campus I use apple conditioner or Cadillac, same for the Carmen.  For the Veronica and Harness I used Obenaufs LP.  For the Carmen and Campus I spray with Apple Garde to protect.  The Obenaufs LP protects the Veronica and Harness well.


----------



## bebe0314

Collie5 said:


> Thank you!
> Here is a full length shot my husband took as we were walking out the door to go to lunch. Love these boots, even on an old fat lady like me.
> 
> Geez, I hate having my picture taken! (I HATE my hair ...I'm trying to be patient while I'm growing it out from a short cut that I didn't like as much as I thought I would, and I'm getting over an eye injury to my left eye which is why I have a slightly black eye. I'm a wreck! So, just focus on the nice boots... LOL!)  I should have held my new Kooba Jonnie bag in front of me to hide my hips...


You look great....


----------



## louvigilante

Porter4 said:


> It really depends on the boot for me.  The leather can vary greatly.  The four I have right now-I use Leather Therapy cleaner to clean or Lexol.  For conditioning: the banana campus I use apple conditioner or Cadillac, same for the Carmen.  For the Veronica and Harness I used Obenaufs LP.  For the Carmen and Campus I spray with Apple Garde to protect.  The Obenaufs LP protects the Veronica and Harness well.




Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bebe0314

I am so happy I found this forum of FRYE lovers like I am... I only have 2 for now... I am waiting on my Veronica Shortie in Black which should arrive today... I have skinny calves so I am very picky with knee high boots.... For reference, I am 5'9" and 120 lbs...


----------



## shoesOMGshoes

Anyone have the Melissa Tall Riding boots? The ones that are a slimmer version of Paige tall? If so can you model pictures pretty please???


----------



## Porter4

bebe0314 said:


> I am so happy I found this forum of FRYE lovers like I am... I only have 2 for now... I am waiting on my Veronica Shortie in Black which should arrive today... I have skinny calves so I am very picky with knee high boots.... For reference, I am 5'9" and 120 lbs...


Aren't those Veronicas SO comfy!  Love mine.  Gorgeous color choices!


----------



## nayspurses

So I just got my first pair of frye boots and I love them! I got the black 8R engineers since I wanted a pair of short moto boots. I was originally thinking of getting the jimmy choos but couldn't justify the price and wanted them to be more rugged. 

They fit great length wise (I went tts) however the top of my right foot seems really tight and they took a while to get on my foot. Also the back tab where the stitching is rubs on my calf. 

Will the engineers stretch around the top of my foot? And any suggestions on the scratchy back threading? Everything else is perfect about them and I'm worried a 9 would be too big length wise. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## yyz

*Hi All!!
I first want to wish You all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!:santawave:
Then I want to Say I sure do LOVE All the New Frye Boots Im Seeing that every one has been Getting! 
I also have gotten a few more pairs that I need to do so pictures for!
Which I will do maybe later tonight!
So Everyone Please Stay Safe and Have a Wonderful Christmas with your LVED Ones!
:rockettes::snowballs::rockettes:*


----------



## gelbergirl

yyz said:


> *Hi All!!
> 
> I first want to wish You all a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!:santawave:
> 
> Then I want to Say I sure do LOVE All the New Frye Boots Im Seeing that every one has been Getting!
> 
> I also have gotten a few more pairs that I need to do so pictures for!
> 
> Which I will do maybe later tonight!
> 
> So Everyone Please Stay Safe and Have a Wonderful Christmas with your LVED Ones!
> 
> :rockettes::snowballs::rockettes:*




That would be a WONDERFUL gift to us, always glad to see your pics.
Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## bebe0314

Porter4 said:


> Aren't those Veronicas SO comfy!  Love mine.  Gorgeous color choices!


YES! I got the black shorties yesterday! I loooove them... I can't wait to wear them this week! They were 15% off at Nordstrom if ordered by the 24th. Since I only needed the black one, I just got that pair.... Sooo happy!


----------



## bebe0314

I received my Frye Veronica Shortie in Black yesterday.... They were 15% off at Nordstrom if ordered by the 24th. Since I only needed a black one, I only ordered this pair. (So proud of myself for sticking with one pair)  Anyway' I can't wait to wear it this week since I am off.... I love how comfy these boots are... And good thing is I can wear them to work!!!


----------



## ledobe

I just found this thread a few weeks ago, googling something else. Some of you may recognize me from the Coach forum. I bought  my first pair of Fryes over 30 years ago and  still regret donating them!

I was doing some leather conditioning, thought I'd share a pic of my 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Villagers, Vera short. Campus and Harness mules.


----------



## louvigilante

ledobe said:


> I just found this thread a few weeks ago, googling something else. Some of you may recognize me from the Coach forum. I bought  my first pair of Fryes over 30 years ago and  still regret donating them!
> 
> I was doing some leather conditioning, thought I'd share a pic of my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers, Vera short. Campus and Harness mules.




Beautiful Frye family!

Just received my Martina's today. I can't wait to wear them but my feet/legs are finally swollen (just hit 37 weeks pg).  I cannot wait to wear them in February!  I need to post my little Frye family I created this year!


----------



## Bronny

nayspurses said:


> So I just got my first pair of frye boots and I love them! I got the black 8R engineers since I wanted a pair of short moto boots. I was originally thinking of getting the jimmy choos but couldn't justify the price and wanted them to be more rugged.
> 
> They fit great length wise (I went tts) however the top of my right foot seems really tight and they took a while to get on my foot. Also the back tab where the stitching is rubs on my calf.
> 
> Will the engineers stretch around the top of my foot? And any suggestions on the scratchy back threading? Everything else is perfect about them and I'm worried a 9 would be too big length wise.
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated!



Can't help you with the itchy tab (stick some moleskin over it?) but I can help with the tightness as I have those boots and the same problem. What I did was borrow one of the dog's tennis balls, wrapped it in paper to make it the right 'fatness', warmed the leather with my hairdryer after putting leather conditioner on it and forced the ball where the boot was tight.  After a couple of nights of this they were fine, then they stretched a little more when I started wearing them. They're really comfy now, and I suffered no pain! 

I now have carmen, engineer and veronica,  and it's ALL MATT'S FAULT FOR THIS THREAD 

Sorry Matt, I really mean THANK YOU, for introducing  me to the wonder of Frye, 

Everyone's boots look lush, I love seeing the pictures.


----------



## Porter4

ledobe said:


> I just found this thread a few weeks ago, googling something else. Some of you may recognize me from the Coach forum. I bought  my first pair of Fryes over 30 years ago and  still regret donating them!
> 
> I was doing some leather conditioning, thought I'd share a pic of my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers, Vera short. Campus and Harness mules.


Lovely collection!  Great to see you here and in Coach


----------



## jailnurse93

ledobe said:


> I just found this thread a few weeks ago, googling something else. Some of you may recognize me from the Coach forum. I bought my first pair of Fryes over 30 years ago and still regret donating them!
> 
> I was doing some leather conditioning, thought I'd share a pic of my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2441361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Villagers, Vera short. Campus and Harness mules.


 
You have an awesome Frye collection!!  Love em all!


----------



## b64199

Happy new year everyone! I've spent the last few days catching up on all the posts since my last post awhile ago.


I just got the Carmen Harness shorts in waxed suede. Has anyone else had boots with this leather, and how have you treated them? How have they held up?


----------



## just1morebag

Heres my present line up of Fryes boots...i love em!!!


----------



## just1morebag

Gotta post an action shot too!! :}} heres veronica shorts in gray distressed!! LOVE EM


----------



## ledobe

louvigilante said:


> Beautiful Frye family!
> 
> Just received my Martina's today. I can't wait to wear them but my feet/legs are finally swollen (just hit 37 weeks pg).  I cannot wait to wear them in February!  I need to post my little Frye family I created this year!





Porter4 said:


> Lovely collection!  Great to see you here and in Coach





jailnurse93 said:


> You have an awesome Frye collection!!  Love em all!



Thank You!  I guess I should have conditioned the Harness Mules before I took the picture, they're looking kind of beat up.  They look better now after they're rub down. 

I probably haven't worn the Villagers for two or three years, this thread inspired me to find an excuse to wear them again.  The leather was getting stiff, but I have a nice supply of leather conditioners from my Coach rehab projects, they are softer already and I'm sure they'll benefit from going for a little walk!


----------



## msjam

Hello! Happy new year everyone!

If you know any great prices/discount on Frye 12 HR, please post! I've been lusting on this model for a while.


----------



## Porter4

just1morebag said:


> Heres my present line up of Fryes boots...i love em!!!


that grey is so pretty!  What are the ones second from the left?


----------



## just1morebag

Porter4 said:


> that grey is so pretty!  What are the ones second from the left?



Thanks Porter4,, IM so into gray right now,,, lol i bet you couldn't guess by my outfit The brown boots are carmen 3 strap boots


----------



## just1morebag

Brown 3 strap carmens on casual day!


----------



## bebe0314

just1morebag said:


> Gotta post an action shot too!! :}} heres veronica shorts in gray distressed!! LOVE EM



Looking good!! Don't you just love how comfy those boots are?!!!


----------



## chambersb

Here's my Martina Engineer short.


----------



## jailnurse93

msjam said:


> Hello! Happy new year everyone!
> 
> If you know any great prices/discount on Frye 12 HR, please post! I've been lusting on this model for a while.


 
Do you mean the Frye Harness 12R?  Oooh my very favorite Frye boot!  Amazon.com has some of the colors for a very good price right now.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I  Frye. Here are my Frye Paige in dark brown and gray. I've had the dark brown ones for a few years now and they are a winter staple. Obviously, I just got the gray ones and I'm thinking about returning them, because they aren't light enough for me. I applied a bit of weatherizing dressing to the heel near the logo and it made them look even darker (almost brown looking). I'm still on the fence.


----------



## just1morebag

bebe0314 said:


> Looking good!! Don't you just love how comfy those boots are?!!!


Yes!! I love em,, all my fryes are becoming an obsession,,, lol


----------



## just1morebag

I have no idea what these are called,,, technically but they are one of the Carmen strap family,,, black with gunmetal accents on the straps,,, and the most wonderful thick but soft leather ever!!


----------



## luv2run41

My frye Carmen 3 strap in brown. This is my favorite frye style. I have a wider foot and this style has a rounder toe so they are amazingly comfy and I love the three adjustable staps.  I just ordered a pair of black finally@@ I got them for 209!!!! I got them on 6pm.  I paid over 320 for my brown!! YEAH!


----------



## luv2run41

a3.zassets.com/images/z/1/8/7/1/8/6/1871860-p-MULTIVIEW.jpgThese Beauties are on sale at 6pm for 194!!!! The best style! I may have to order these too. Such a unique color.


----------



## luv2run41

OOOPs sorry here is the pic and they are actually 174!!!!


----------



## louvigilante

luv2run41 said:


> OOOPs sorry here is the pic and they are actually 174!!!!




Love the color!


----------



## qtiekiki

Three of my four Fryes... Missing Vera Slouch.


----------



## chambersb

Hi, 

Can anyone provide me a real pic or opinion on the Frye Elena pull on boot?  I'm a little uneasy about a pull on, they rarely fit.  I have good luck with Frye boots generally but have always stuck to a style with an an ankle strap.  

Thanks!


----------



## TadPlaid

If anyone is interested, there's a great sale on several Frye boots at https://www.blissboutiques.com/designers/frye/.  The downside is that all sales are final and you pay $9.00 shipping.  I got the Melissa Boot in Shearling for $199.99!

Also, shoemall.com has a 30% flash sale today, and it typically includes Frye as well.  They have a smaller selection, but they have the regular Melissa and women's 12R Harness boot.  Free Shipping.


----------



## chessmont

Does anyone have the women's original Engineer boots in the shorter shaft lengths?  Do you find it impossible to get your instep into them?  I just received a pair, I don't have time right now but I am going to have to try them on with a plastic bag later, I couldn't get them on just now.  Then I'm afraid I won't be able to get them off.  Do they loosen up at all?   I have slightly high insteps.


----------



## Gigigirl70

chessmont said:


> Does anyone have the women's original Engineer boots in the shorter shaft lengths?  Do you find it impossible to get your instep into them?  I just received a pair, I don't have time right now but I am going to have to try them on with a plastic bag later, I couldn't get them on just now.  Then I'm afraid I won't be able to get them off.  Do they loosen up at all?   I have slightly high insteps.



I have the Engineer 8R. The instep was tight at first and loosen up in a week or so. Loosen the buckle to help. They still kinda bug me after 3 years but, my instep is very sensitive. I have some weird nerve issue or something where stuff hurts there.


----------



## chessmont

I did undo the buckle.  Well,I will have to fight them on and see how they fit my feet.  Usually I size 1/2 down in Frye but lately I have been needing my true size (10)  So I have to see how these fit should I get them on lol.


----------



## runningbird

I had a pair of short Frye Engineers. I sized down 1/2 a size and had no problems slipping my foot in them even with the buckle fastened.  They fit perfectly and never really loosened up.  Have you tried a shoe horn?


----------



## chessmont

runningbird said:


> I had a pair of short Frye Engineers. I sized down 1/2 a size and had no problems slipping my foot in them even with the buckle fastened.  They fit perfectly and never really loosened up.  Have you tried a shoe horn?



Good idea I have a long boot shoehorn.  I just haven't had time to fight with them yet lol.  Maybe get to it today.  I didn't size down because I had a pair half-sized down and they ended up being too small.  Hope these fit.  I just know it's my instep is the problem, they are a little high.  I hope I can keep these boots I got them in a Sand color they look very cool (Zappos)


----------



## ChiChi143

I just bought my first pair of fryes from zappos! I bought the conditioning cream as well. Is there anything else I should do to protect them?


----------



## neonfiller

Hello ladies... Could anyone here tell me how the Campus 14L  and Sabrina 14L compare in height?  I am leaning toward the Sabrina at this point because of the toe. I am 5'3" and would like the extra height as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## neonfiller

My frye Phillip harness in stone antique cognac.


----------



## runningbird

Love those! I have them in distressed black.


----------



## ChiChi143

Do the tall Paige boots get easier to put on and take off?


----------



## doulosforhim

I would like to purchase my first pair of frye  boots.
I am looking at the veronica slouch in dark brown. 
Should I stay with this color choice or should I get black instead?
Is this a good selection for my first Frye boots?
Your thoughts and suggestions are well appreciated...


----------



## qtiekiki

ChiChi143 said:


> Do the tall Paige boots get easier to put on and take off?




I can slip in my foot in, but not out.  I have to pull them off.


----------



## SovietImport

Hello! I'm _so _glad I came across this page while researching Frye boots! 

I've got a dilemma on my hands and was hoping someone could offer advice: Recently I bought my first ever pair -- the Veronica Back Zip -- but can't figure out if the fit is right. No matter how thick the socks, my heels always lift when I walk. I read elsewhere that this is typical for western-style boots and that the leather needs time to mold to your foot. If anyone here owns a pair, what has been your experience? 
I want a pair of tall boots that fit snugly ... maybe this isn't the style for me? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pookybear

SovietImport said:


> Hello! I'm _so _glad I came across this page while researching Frye boots!
> 
> I've got a dilemma on my hands and was hoping someone could offer advice: Recently I bought my first ever pair -- the Veronica Back Zip -- but can't figure out if the fit is right. No matter how thick the socks, my heels always lift when I walk. I read elsewhere that this is typical for western-style boots and that the leather needs time to mold to your foot. If anyone here owns a pair, what has been your experience?
> I want a pair of tall boots that fit snugly ... maybe this isn't the style for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Yes, I've heard from multiple people that this is true for frye boots. I have the same problem with my recently purchased veronica slouch and melissa button boots. I heard it gets better after the wear-in process.


----------



## KPCoppola

I have a pair of Melissa Button pull-on boots- and I want a brown pair but I was thinking of the Melissa Back Zip- does anyone know if they are the same calf circumference  as the Melissa button boots? I can pull my current ones on with no problem- but I am worried that the zip-back ones are narrower? I cannot find a size guide that seems accurate. I am looking at Ebay so I want to make sure I get a pair that fits.Anyone have both of these that can give me an idea on the fit? Thanks everyone!


----------



## SSShayne

I was going to buy a pair of these on Ebay too - I read the reviews on ZAPPOS and almost everyone said they ran narrow and small......So i was hesitant to buy without trying on in person.  

I just bought a pair of Frye Harness 12r on Etsy - $75 - great deal.  Very happy!  They are slightly used, but in great shape.  Have wanted these for a long time!


----------



## Lady Brick

Just a heads up that 6pm has some REALLY good prices on Frye boots today... They must have just dropped them because they weren't there yesterday. Tons of styles are 65-70% off.

I ordered the Pippa Back Zip Short in burnt red for $100.80 (!) and the Frye Veronica Biker Zip in black for $153.30. Plus I had a 10% off Brandaholics coupon that basically covered sales tax. My birthday is next week and this is the perfect early gift for myself.


----------



## sis121598

I just purchased my 2nd pair of Frye Boots, Lindsay Plate Boots Black, at the Shop Bop F&F 25% off sale INTHEFAMILY14. Paid $193.20
Looks like they sold out.


----------



## sis121598

Also, I have no trouble putting on the pull on styles. My flat feet are finally a good thing! If you have high arches, it can be a problem.


----------



## moreau_md

ChiChi143 said:


> I just bought my first pair of fryes from zappos! I bought the conditioning cream as well. Is there anything else I should do to protect them?


What type of leather are your boots? Depending on the type of leather your boots are (e.g. suede), you may need to use something special.  

Also, do you mean Frye's weatherproof dressing?  If your boots are smooth leather, I think that would be sufficient. 

You still may need to be careful about wearing them nasty weather, though, especially if the boots are a lighter color.  Even with the weatherproof dressing, my cobbler recommended not wearing my whiskey Dorado Riding boots in the rain (although I did wear them in the snow and got some salt stains on them).


----------



## moreau_md

pookybear said:


> Yes, I've heard from multiple people that this is true for frye boots. I have the same problem with my recently purchased veronica slouch and melissa button boots. I heard it gets better after the wear-in process.


Welcome to the wonderful and addicting world of Frye boots, SovietImport! (Love the name, btw!)

Especially at the beginning, I think heel slippage is normal. I've had my Melissa Button boots for two winters now, and they still slip occasionally.  So, there's one vote in favor of breaking them in.

But, I also have a pair of Dorado Riding boots, which still slip considerably even after 6 months of frequent wear. The Dorado's seem to have a narrower box, so I sacrificed a looser heel for a better fit in the toe.  (I've found that heel slippage is easier to fix and less painful over time than a boot that is too tight in the toes.) 

Speaking of fixes, I would recommend putting half inserts in your boots.  This can add some much needed padding to the heel and instep without crowding your toes.  At least for me, it also reduces heel slippage, although it doesn't eliminate it entirely.  

Good luck!


----------



## chambersb

Frye Veronica Slouch. Unfortunately the most uncomfortable pair of Fryes I have.  :/


----------



## mariame2

chambersb said:


> View attachment 2585183
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Veronica Slouch. Unfortunately the most uncomfortable pair of Fryes I have.  :/




Oh no, I have a pair and I love them. It took a while to break in though, and now if I'm wearing a thin sock I feel like they are too big. They look really cute on you though. Why are they uncomfortable?


----------



## chambersb

Thanks Maria.  I love the color. It's what drew me to them.

The shafts are very soft and supple but the toe box is VERY stiff.  The heels slip even though I have tightened the strap.  They are a little larger in the heel than the others I have.  I've tried the stick on heel grips but they just won't stick.  

I've resorted to wearing them on short trips out and hopefully I can break them in a little at a time that way.


----------



## Bronny

My heels slip in most of my fryes, now I put a torn off piece of plastic grocery bag behind my heel, slip them on and leave the plastic in there, then my heel slips on the plastic easily and doesn't hurt. Putting sellotape on your heel works the same. My mum did point out to me last week that she could see a bit of bag poking out of the back of my engineers, oops! 

I'm very disappointed that frye have changed the veronica, I've black and butter in the old style, and when brown turned up from amazon I thought they were fakes. Thinner front sole, less shape in the heel, thinner leather and no little back seam at the base of the heel. I emailed frye pictures and was told that they were genuine, they've just been changed.  They are not as nice IMHO as the old style and look cheaper too.


----------



## SovietImport

moreau_md said:


> Welcome to the wonderful and addicting world of Frye boots, SovietImport! (Love the name, btw!)
> 
> Especially at the beginning, I think heel slippage is normal. I've had my Melissa Button boots for two winters now, and they still slip occasionally.  So, there's one vote in favor of breaking them in.
> 
> But, I also have a pair of Dorado Riding boots, which still slip considerably even after 6 months of frequent wear. The Dorado's seem to have a narrower box, so I sacrificed a looser heel for a better fit in the toe.  (I've found that heel slippage is easier to fix and less painful over time than a boot that is too tight in the toes.)
> 
> Speaking of fixes, I would recommend putting half inserts in your boots.  This can add some much needed padding to the heel and instep without crowding your toes.  At least for me, it also reduces heel slippage, although it doesn't eliminate it entirely.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! It's the easiest way to describe myself haha

So relieved to hear that others experience heel slippage with their own Fryes, as well. Sounds like there are some solutions though! I ended up sending back both the pairs because I just couldn't make up my mind up about the style....but I'm definitely going to try again!


----------



## chambersb

Bronny said:


> My heels slip in most of my fryes, now I put a torn off piece of plastic grocery bag behind my heel, slip them on and leave the plastic in there, then my heel slips on the plastic easily and doesn't hurt. Putting sellotape on your heel works the same. My mum did point out to me last week that she could see a bit of bag poking out of the back of my engineers, oops!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very disappointed that frye have changed the veronica, I've black and butter in the old style, and when brown turned up from amazon I thought they were fakes. Thinner front sole, less shape in the heel, thinner leather and no little back seam at the base of the heel. I emailed frye pictures and was told that they were genuine, they've just been changed.  They are not as nice IMHO as the old style and look cheaper too.




 

The quality of most everything has plummeted in recent years.  Shoes, clothing, appliances and everything in between.   So discouraging.


----------



## Dedestyle

I have the same issue with the Veronica boots. I found that if I put regular band aides on my heal it pads the rub area  and they are easier to break in. I was super disappointed that the heal slipped and was painful in just a short wear. I had to make sure to bring a spare pair of shoes.  Glad that I don't need todo that


----------



## Bronny

Chambersb you are so right. Everything is disposable rather than repairable now. My brown veronicas seem like high street chain store quality compared to my others. I was so convinced they were a Friday afternoon pair that I ordered another pair that turned out to be just the same. It's obviously cheaper to do away with the back seam and buy thinner leather. I don't think they were a bad batch as I received an equally thin pair of shorties from Zalando. 

Ah well, at least my engineers still look as if they'll last forever!


----------



## chambersb

Frye Clogs.  I think these are the "Clara".

I bought these on eBay for about $25.  Love them


----------



## moreau_md

SovietImport said:


> Thanks! It's the easiest way to describe myself haha
> 
> So relieved to hear that others experience heel slippage with their own Fryes, as well. Sounds like there are some solutions though! I ended up sending back both the pairs because I just couldn't make up my mind up about the style....but I'm definitely going to try again!



Be sure to post what you get!


----------



## jenward74

Hello all you Frye lovers!!  I am a fellow Frye Freak who has been lurking here for a while but decided today to share my collection as well, spurred on by a morning ebay score of a pair of banana Campus Boots for *$61* !!!!!!!!   

I guess my collection is more old-school, and they get worn A LOT, as you can see from the scuffs in some of the pictures, haha!  I love how they just get better with age.

Not sure how many photos per post this thing allows, so I will do them separately...

First up:  Engineer 8R in Sand


----------



## jenward74

Next, Harness 12R in Tan


----------



## jenward74

Campus Stitching Horse in Saddle...


----------



## jenward74

Cavalry Strap 15L in Dark Brown...


----------



## jenward74

Caroline Campus in Dark Brown...


----------



## jenward74

Campus 14L in Dark Brown... (it's amazing to me how many "Dark Browns" Frye has, they all look different!!)


----------



## jenward74

... and last but certainly not least:   Harness Americana Tall in Tan...


----------



## mariame2

jenward74 said:


> Hello all you Frye lovers!!  I am a fellow Frye Freak who has been lurking here for a while but decided today to share my collection as well, spurred on by a morning ebay score of a pair of banana Campus Boots for *$61* !!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my collection is more old-school, and they get worn A LOT, as you can see from the scuffs in some of the pictures, haha!  I love how they just get better with age.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how many photos per post this thing allows, so I will do them separately...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow great price!! I love your collection. I have the 12r in tan too and since they are my newest they are my latest favorite  I would like to get a short pair next


----------



## mia1011

Has anyone tried on the Melissa Scrunch or Lucinda Scrunch boots?  They seem to be good boots for wide calves, but I haven't been able to try on a pair.


----------



## bebe0314

I recently got the Frye Phillip Harness Riding boots during the Nordstrom anniversary sale... It's was originally $358 and was on sale for $245 .. Modeling pics to follow.


----------



## chambersb

Could anyone share a pic of wine colored Fryes?  Ideally I would like to see the Melissa back zip boot.  

Many thanks.


----------



## epagehall

I am looking to buy my first pair of Frye boots and trying to decide what to get. I'm leaning towards the Sabrina 14L but had a few questions for any of you Frye experts. What are differences between the Campus and Sabrina? Is Sabrina just narrower? I really like the Sabrina but can't find much information or pictures on them. Any insight would be very appreciated!!


----------



## jailnurse93

Bronny said:


> Chambersb you are so right. Everything is disposable rather than repairable now. My brown veronicas seem like high street chain store quality compared to my others. I was so convinced they were a Friday afternoon pair that I ordered another pair that turned out to be just the same. It's obviously cheaper to do away with the back seam and buy thinner leather. I don't think they were a bad batch as I received an equally thin pair of shorties from Zalando.
> 
> Ah well, at least my engineers still look as if they'll last forever!



I have noticed a difference between my Harness 12r's, Cavalry's, Billy Firebird, and Carson Lugs.  The Carson Lug and Billy FB, while awesome just doesn't have the same great quality as the other pairs as Harness and Cavalry.  Next pair of Frye's that I buy I will know to check here first:

http://www.thefryecompany.com/made-in-usa-womens/l/601

Made in the USA seems to be the difference.


----------



## IVsmommy

bebe0314 said:


> I recently got the Frye Phillip Harness Riding boots during the Nordstrom anniversary sale... It's was originally $358 and was on sale for $245 .. Modeling pics to follow.



AWESOME price!! Great job.


----------



## janiepie

bebe0314 said:


> I recently got the Frye Phillip Harness Riding boots during the Nordstrom anniversary sale... It's was originally $358 and was on sale for $245 .. Modeling pics to follow.


I wish I had gotten it then! I just bought it full price... and wondering if I really need it.


----------



## missyb

Just got a pair of Phillip harness and Melissa button with bloomies F&F


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Hello Frye lovers! Hoping you an offer some advice to a newbie!  Can you give me some insight as to what the numbers and letters behind the style names mean? I'm sure this is something obvious but I can't figure it out. For example, I'm really loving the Belted Harness 12R 

Btw, I have my first ever pair of Fryes on the way!!! Melissa back zip in cognac!

Thanks so much for your expertise!


----------



## greengables

12 inch shaft height  and rubber soles. Leather soles are an L after the number. Hope that helps!
Congrats on getting your first pair! Hope you love them.


----------



## IVsmommy

missyb said:


> Just got a pair of Phillip harness and Melissa button with bloomies F&F



These are my two favorites- congrats!!


----------



## klj

I haven't been over here for a long time..but now that its boot weather again..I'm eyeing a new pr of Frye's! I have a few pr already (Melissa button in Cognac, Harness 12R's in Tan, Dorado's in Black and Paiges in Grey. I'm interested in the Veronica but not sure about the short vs. the tall..and how sizing goes.(I'm looking at the black too) I am a 6.5 in most shoes but tend to size down to a 6 in Frye boots.
Any info would be great..wondering also versatility/use as well, with tall vs short.. I wear dresses a fair amount as well as jeans.

Thanks!


----------



## missyb

I have the veronica in tall. They are super comfy. I am
A 9.5 in the veronica and a 10 in the phillip harness.


----------



## Superbaby

What do you guys think of the Deborah studded boots? I saw one in gold and am deciding whether to buy it or not!


----------



## elisian

Hi! I'm new to both TPF and my Frye addiction. Like 3 weeks new. But I now already own two pairs of vintage Fryes (both white label, sadly), bought on eBay, and I can't imagine wearing tall  leather boots by anyone else!

- Campus Boot in burgundy with leather sole and wood heel
- Tall cuffed riding boot in walnut brown with stacked leather sole 

The second of these is in need of some SERIOUS care and cleaning... I am thinking of getting it deep-cleaned by my cobbler, but I might run an experiment with some nail polish remover first.  (There's a bit of set-in dirt that saddle soap and Leather Honey cleaner have done nothing to remove. I am not happy about it.)

I have Frye boots on an eBay alert and am waiting for the right time to snap up some booties, cowboy boots, or other "statement" colors


----------



## chambersb

I would not suggest anyone do this as I did it only as a last resort.

I had a bottle of saline solution leak onto my very light taupe Veronica's and created one heck of a water spot.  

I put them in pillowcases and threw them in the washing machine with some towels.  Sat them out in the sun to dry.  Surprisingly there is no trace of the water spot and the boots are fine.  The leather around the soles are somewhat lightened but that's ok.


----------



## elisian

elisian said:


> Hi! I'm new to both TPF and my Frye addiction. Like 3 weeks new. But I now already own two pairs of vintage Fryes (both white label, sadly), bought on eBay, and I can't imagine wearing tall  leather boots by anyone else!
> 
> - Campus Boot in burgundy with leather sole and wood heel
> - Tall cuffed riding boot in walnut brown with stacked leather sole
> 
> The second of these is in need of some SERIOUS care and cleaning... I am thinking of getting it deep-cleaned by my cobbler, but I might run an experiment with some nail polish remover first.  (There's a bit of set-in dirt that saddle soap and Leather Honey cleaner have done nothing to remove. I am not happy about it.)
> 
> I have Frye boots on an eBay alert and am waiting for the right time to snap up some booties, cowboy boots, or other "statement" colors



PHOTOS, btw -- I figured out how to add them!   Pardon the super messy room... I'm mid-laundry sort...


----------



## bebe0314

janiepie said:


> I wish I had gotten it then! I just bought it full price... and wondering if I really need it.


Once you try them in, you'll realize you need them. And that you need more!!


----------



## elisian

chambersb said:


> I would not suggest anyone do this as I did it only as a last resort.
> 
> I had a bottle of saline solution leak onto my very light taupe Veronica's and created one heck of a water spot.
> 
> I put them in pillowcases and threw them in the washing machine with some towels.  Sat them out in the sun to dry.  Surprisingly there is no trace of the water spot and the boots are fine.  The leather around the soles are somewhat lightened but that's ok.



I think this is against leather care guidelines -- water and heat will dry out and mess up boots! Do you have any conditioner - Leather Honey, mink oil, etc? If so that would help a lot to fix up the leather and then prevent future stains (as it waterproofs the boots).


----------



## chambersb

elisian said:


> I think this is against leather care guidelines -- water and heat will dry out and mess up boots! Do you have any conditioner - Leather Honey, mink oil, etc? If so that would help a lot to fix up the leather and then prevent future stains (as it waterproofs the boots).



Yes, I'm sure it is. They were going into the trash otherwise.  Water spot was big and very ugly.   

I have many conditioners and oils and use them generously on my dark ones.  However I spot tested it on those and it grossly discolors the light boots.   I'll never buy boots this color again.


----------



## gagabag

klj said:


> i haven't been over here for a long time..but now that its boot weather again..i'm eyeing a new pr of frye's! I have a few pr already (melissa button in cognac, harness 12r's in tan, dorado's in black and paiges in grey. I'm interested in the veronica but not sure about the short vs. The tall..and how sizing goes.(i'm looking at the black too) i am a 6.5 in most shoes but tend to size down to a 6 in frye boots.
> Any info would be great..wondering also versatility/use as well, with tall vs short.. I wear dresses a fair amount as well as jeans.
> 
> Thanks!



I have both Veronica tall and short. I gravitate more on the short for some reason. They are very comfy and soft. I find them true to US size


----------



## klj

gagabag said:


> I have both Veronica tall and short. I gravitate more on the short for some reason. They are very comfy and soft. I find them true to US size


Thanks!


----------



## elisian

chambersb said:


> Yes, I'm sure it is. They were going into the trash otherwise.  Water spot was big and very ugly.
> 
> I have many conditioners and oils and use them generously on my dark ones.  However I spot tested it on those and it grossly discolors the light boots.   I'll never buy boots this color again.



Oh! I had no idea oils were so bad for light colored boots... very good to know. I've been afraid to invest in high-quality suede or boots lighter than brown due to weather (I once bought luxurious slouchy cuffed knee-high CKs for $230 and then ruined them in one Boston winter... and those were black!). So I'm currently rocking some taupe Madden Girl PU booties, ha!

But -- don't you dare toss Frye!!. Sell on eBay! Lots of cheap girls like me love things with water spots.


----------



## chambersb

elisian said:


> Oh! I had no idea oils were so bad for light colored boots... very good to know. I've been afraid to invest in high-quality suede or boots lighter than brown due to weather (I once bought luxurious slouchy cuffed knee-high CKs for $230 and then ruined them in one Boston winter... and those were black!). So I'm currently rocking some taupe Madden Girl PU booties, ha!
> 
> 
> 
> But -- don't you dare toss Frye!!. Sell on eBay! Lots of cheap girls like me love things with water spots.




You're right, I was just so angry at myself for letting that happen.  

I buy a waterproofing spray for suede and it works pretty good, it doesn't discolor the suede.


----------



## bebe0314

janiepie said:


> I wish I had gotten it then! I just bought it full price... and wondering if I really need it.



You need it! Can't go wrong with Frye boots!


----------



## bebe0314

I just ordered my Phillip Riding Boots in Cognac. I have a brown and black ones too. My calves are pretty skinny so it was really hard for me to find knee high boots that fit nice. Anyway i got the brown ones first and they are fantastic. Ended up getting the black too and now the cognac. My collection is complete. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using PurseForum


----------



## toade

Did you get the cognac in? Are they pretty true to the color of the pic you posted? I love that color, but have seen some examples of cognac that I didn't love nearly as much. 

Of the three which do you like the most?




bebe0314 said:


> I just ordered my Phillip Riding Boots in Cognac. I have a brown and black ones too. My calves are pretty skinny so it was really hard for me to find knee high boots that fit nice. Anyway i got the brown ones first and they are fantastic. Ended up getting the black too and now the cognac. My collection is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2797452
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using PurseForum


----------



## bebe0314

toade said:


> Did you get the cognac in? Are they pretty true to the color of the pic you posted? I love that color, but have seen some examples of cognac that I didn't love nearly as much.
> 
> 
> 
> Of the three which do you like the most?






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Its slightly darker than the one in the pic but I like it. The one on the left is my dark brown one and the one on the right is the cognac. So you can see the difference. I love all three equally. My problem is, they came out with a dark gray one and I am tempted. Very very very tempted. And I think FRYE knows it too. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using PurseForum


----------



## elisian

bebe0314 said:


> View attachment 2800971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its slightly darker than the one in the pic but I like it. The one on the left is my dark brown one and the one on the right is the cognac. So you can see the difference. I love all three equally. My problem is, they came out with a dark gray one and I am tempted. Very very very tempted. And I think FRYE knows it too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using PurseForum



surprisingly -- this might be the first time i've ever said it -- i like the dark brown over the cognac -- but they're both beautiful!

i have a pair of gray boots (not Frye) that get very little use. for me, it's not often that color seems like it'll go with an outfit better than black or a brown.  it might be different for you, of course! I wouldn't want to dissuade you from your Frye addiction


----------



## Corban

Hi!! I'm new to this forum but I've read and followed it over the past few years and I've always enjoyed reading the opinions and seeing the pictures posted of real people & their fryes!! I have two pairs myself and I'm looking to getting a 3rd (which is why I'm here and finally decided I should post!!). 

I'm looking at the Carmen 3 Strap boot. Unfortunately, it doesn't seem to be sold locally so that i can to try it on which is what prompted me to ask some opinions of those that have it. If anyone has those boots, can you tell me how they fit (ie. compared to other frye boots??). I have the Engineer 12R (which I absolutely LOVE) & the Veronica Slouch (which I like, but unfortunately don't love because the toe box on the left foot pushes really hard and tight down and across my toe making it uncomfortable to wear for too long - otherwise, I would wear them more often!). Both are in a size 8 M which fits me really well! 

Also, how high is the heel?? Is the heel height and feel similar to the Carmen harness boots (which i think i can get my hands on and actually try those on)?? 

Thanks so much in advance for any help that anyone can give!!


----------



## bigheart

Hi Corban, I have the Carmen 3 strap and the Carmen harness short, I bought my usual frye size in the Carmen 3 strap which was the same size that I bought in the Carmen harness short, I believe the heel height is the same in both although I haven't pulled the 3 strap out this year yet


----------



## redney

Don't know if this has been posted but some Frye boots are included in Amazon's Veteran's Day sale for 20% off. I got a pair of Melissa button back zips for $294.


----------



## Corban

bigheart said:


> Hi Corban, I have the Carmen 3 strap and the Carmen harness short, I bought my usual frye size in the Carmen 3 strap which was the same size that I bought in the Carmen harness short, I believe the heel height is the same in both although I haven't pulled the 3 strap out this year yet


Hi bigheart! 

Thanks for the reply! How do you like your Carmen 3 strap  boots & how does it compare to other frye's that you have?? Are they  comfortable?? How's the leather?? Is is a softer or a a slightly  stiffer leather? Judging from the pictures the I have seen of it, it  doesn't seem to be too slouchy (not like the Veronica's) but a bit more  of able to stand up (kind of the like Engineer's I think??). 

Haha - sorry for all the questions!! I went looking to find the Carmen  Harness this evening to try on, but can't seem to find it here (I'm in  Canada, and we seem to get limited Frye styles and retailers). I know a  place I can look, but it wouldn't be until Christmas time! Any thoughts  on the boot itself would be much appreciated!!


----------



## bigheart

Corban- the carmen harness 3 strap seems slightly stiffer, not as soft as I imagine the veronica is but I don't own veronica so I can't say for sure, I like them but I don't wear them as much but I think that is because mine are a little lighter brown and I tend to wear darker brown ones more.  I bought mine about 2 years ago when Carmen was in the stores but you really don't see Carmen in the stores much down here now, I ordered my Carmen Harness Short online.The 3 strap is a pretty boot.


----------



## bebe0314

elisian said:


> surprisingly -- this might be the first time i've ever said it -- i like the dark brown over the cognac -- but they're both beautiful!
> 
> i have a pair of gray boots (not Frye) that get very little use. for me, it's not often that color seems like it'll go with an outfit better than black or a brown.  it might be different for you, of course! I wouldn't want to dissuade you from your Frye addiction




Thank you. I decided i wont get the gray color i just realized i had a gray pair (not Frye as well) that rarely got used. I've gotten so many compliments on my boots some even asking what it is. I don't mind sharing. They are gorgeous boots.


----------



## Frugalfinds

This is a long thread and maybe someone has mentioned this before, but has anyone received a pair of Frye boots in which the colors don't quite match?  I just received a pair of dark brown Valerie pull-ons (shearling lined) and the coloring of the two boots, even sections on each boot, don't quit match up (I had previously ordered a black pair without any problem).  I'm trying to decide if they will be fine with wear or if it is a lost cause.  I really really don't like to send things back, but I don't want to feel like I am wasting my  money either.


----------



## bebe0314

I ordered a pair of black Phillip Riding boots from nordstrom. When i received it, there was a scratch in one  boot. It wasn't really noticeable but i paid $388 for them. I called but they were out of stock. Anyway, i complained and they sent a replacement but these were deformed from shipping. I ended up keeping the scratched one. I used the wax and now barely noticeable. But in your case the colors do not match. I would return it. You will regret it when you've used it and can't return anymore.


----------



## toade

Many Frye boots are part of Amazon's 25% holiday sale.  They must be sold by and shipped from Amazon.com.  Use code holiday25 at checkout.


----------



## elisian

another Frye sale alert - lots of sizes and styles available here at ShoeMetro. They're already mostly 50% off (~$200) and the black friday sale has them additional 50% off. example: http://www.shoemetro.com/p-340108-carmen-inside-zip.aspx?color=Burnt Red&material=Leather


----------



## chessmont

Frugalfinds said:


> This is a long thread and maybe someone has mentioned this before, but has anyone received a pair of Frye boots in which the colors don't quite match?  I just received a pair of dark brown Valerie pull-ons (shearling lined) and the coloring of the two boots, even sections on each boot, don't quit match up (I had previously ordered a black pair without any problem).  I'm trying to decide if they will be fine with wear or if it is a lost cause.  I really really don't like to send things back, but I don't want to feel like I am wasting my  money either.



I ordered some Campus Boots in Banana which didn't match.  With how light the color is, it was really noticeable.  I sent them back and later got a pair that matched better.

I would call CS discuss the issue and exchange for a better pair if it was me.


----------



## gubbakka

Hi all Frye friends, is anyone familiar with the amazon store "TrailsEdge"? Are they legit? I bought Frye Jenna studded tall boots from them few days ago and now the whole store has vanished!!! Please let me know if anyone has dealt with them before.


 I have also bought Carmen harness tall (dark brown) and Melissa button in black which is still on the way. Now cant decide which ones to keep, which ones to part with. Please help.....


----------



## mmerchant

Can someone tell me what the inside label in Veronica slouch boots is supposed to look like/say?  I ordered a pair of Veronicas during Amazons BF sale.  They were too small, so I ordered and received the next size.  However, inside the label is different.  One says size, item number, and Made in Mexico.  The other just has a number  (which is not the item number)  Amazon is sending me another replacement.  But I was wondering what was correct?  

Thanks for the help!


----------



## toade

Yet another Frye sale alert.  Amazon has 30% off with code CYBWEEK14.  Considering the Frye Phillip boots were already on sale, the code brought them down to $230.


----------



## healthysaver

I'm glad I found this thread!  I'll have to browse through all the pics.
I'm in the market for Frye boots (just has been online today to find deals)  and they have so many styles that I like.  Too bad we don't have a local store to try these in.
Currently I'm interested in Melissa Button, Veronica Slouch
Carson pull on, Carson Shortie, Jackie button, Veronica short

I don't care for boots with too many buckles and embellishment.  I'm 5 2 and live in warm climate weather.  I would appreciate if anyone can recommend any model.  I will look for photos here.  Also I'm thinking about trying getting a kids size (youth 4).  Anyone has success with them?  Thanks.


----------



## pookybear

healthysaver said:


> I'm glad I found this thread!  I'll have to browse through all the pics.
> 
> I'm in the market for Frye boots (just has been online today to find deals)  and they have so many styles that I like.  Too bad we don't have a local store to try these in.
> 
> Currently I'm interested in Melissa Button, Veronica Slouch
> 
> Carson pull on, Carson Shortie, Jackie button, Veronica short
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care for boots with too many buckles and embellishment.  I'm 5 2 and live in warm climate weather.  I would appreciate if anyone can recommend any model.  I will look for photos here.  Also I'm thinking about trying getting a kids size (youth 4).  Anyone has success with them?  Thanks.




I have Melissa button in cognac, Veronica slouch in black, and Veronica short and back zip in black

I'd say size down from your usually size, I wear 7 and have Melissa in 7 but veronicas are all 6.5. It really depends how wide your feet are too

Melissa's I don't wear often, since they're narrow shaft and a bit difficult to pull on and off bc I have wider calves. Looks more formal and nice though, love how these boots look! Leather is stiff, bottom outside sole has no original treading so be careful when first starting to wear them!

Veronica is more casual cool, leather naturally slouches over time. I like how there's adjustable straps for this boot. Also, this leather is textured and soft...  Sole has nice treading and rubber bottom.

Fryes are a bit stiff when new, takes a bit to break in but very comfortable after that! And make sure you get your correct size, wrong size will make you miserable! I had pairs that were too tight or loose... Hurt my feet and toes, and also gave me blisters.. So be careful! Maybe order from nordstroms? They have free ship + returns no questions asked so you can test drive them outside on a normal day

Hope that kind of helps!


----------



## healthysaver

Just coming back from scouring online for more info on Fryes.
Pookybear, thanks for the detailed info.
Nice point about Melissa not having the original treading...  I like rubber tread than leather ones.  I wear size 6 shoes that require socks and 5.5 for sandals and pumps.  Do I need to size down?   I am trying to avoid heavy stiff leather boots too and I'm hoping one of these boots are not stiff or heavy.  Also I have very thin calves so I have not able to find any knee high boots that didn't look too big on me.  Also I tend to wear casuals and be with kids a lot hence I can't handle too high heels.
Too many choices...  Oh I wish I can try them on before clicking BUY lol.





pookybear said:


> I have Melissa button in cognac, Veronica slouch in black, and Veronica short and back zip in black
> 
> I'd say size down from your usually size, I wear 7 and have Melissa in 7 but veronicas are all 6.5. It really depends how wide your feet are too
> 
> Melissa's I don't wear often, since they're narrow shaft and a bit difficult to pull on and off bc I have wider calves. Looks more formal and nice though, love how these boots look! Leather is stiff, bottom outside sole has no original treading so be careful when first starting to wear them!
> 
> Veronica is more casual cool, leather naturally slouches over time. I like how there's adjustable straps for this boot. Also, this leather is textured and soft...  Sole has nice treading and rubber bottom.
> 
> Fryes are a bit stiff when new, takes a bit to break in but very comfortable after that! And make sure you get your correct size, wrong size will make you miserable! I had pairs that were too tight or loose... Hurt my feet and toes, and also gave me blisters.. So be careful! Maybe order from nordstroms? They have free ship + returns no questions asked so you can test drive them outside on a normal day
> 
> Hope that kind of helps!


----------



## healthysaver

Thank you for this info.  Now I know what those means!
Trying to find some boots by Frye.




greengables said:


> 12 inch shaft height  and rubber soles. Leather soles are an L after the number. Hope that helps!
> Congrats on getting your first pair! Hope you love them.


----------



## healthysaver

Anyone bought pre owned Frye boots and able to wear them successfully?  I'm reading Frye boots reviews and many states that the boots will "fit" to the owner's fee like gloves... That means pre owned boots have been molded already to the previous owner's feet.  
Trying to find a way to get some Fryes inexpensively...
Oh also anyone have bought kids youth size Frye boots and did they fit ok?  I'm size 6, youth 4 so I do have a option to buy youth size at a cheaper price.  
TIA


----------



## elisian

healthysaver said:


> Anyone bought pre owned Frye boots and able to wear them successfully?  I'm reading Frye boots reviews and many states that the boots will "fit" to the owner's fee like gloves... That means pre owned boots have been molded already to the previous owner's feet.
> Trying to find a way to get some Fryes inexpensively...
> Oh also anyone have bought kids youth size Frye boots and did they fit ok?  I'm size 6, youth 4 so I do have a option to buy youth size at a cheaper price.
> TIA



Well, I'm possibly the cheapest shopoholic on TPF. So I bought my Fryes on eBay, vintage - and they are amazing.  Pics are earlier in this thread.

One I paid $70-ish, and they were1980s white label heeled boho/campus boots (one of the more popular and thus more expensive styles on eBay) with a lot of wear /distressing - so much the toes had discolored a bit and I decided to get them professionally cleaned/polished. But the softening from wear actually meant the boots were nice and "socklike" smooth when I put them on - so, so, so comfy. They're leather lined - super thick high-quality stuff - and stacked leather soles. The previous owner might have had smaller feet, I don't know - I felt like the shoes fit me perfectly and they were even better for being broken in.

The other boots were $50, a flat 1980s white label flat campus boot. When it arrived in the mail I was shocked to find it was practically deadstock.... NO marks, as if never worn. Great news? No. In fact, they were very uncomfortable right away, with rigidity in the right boot shaft badly chafing the back of my ankle until my own wearing softened them up. Now also fits wonderfully.

I personally would worry about buying pre-owned shoes (esp heels) because once they're stretched out, they won't fit right. But boots, less so -- they don't stretch as much as they soften up, and besides you don't need it 100% snug to foot when it's a chunky shoe like Fryes, since you are leaving room for socks anyway. If you're willing to pay $100-150 you can pick up some great styles in very good condition, and as a bonus, vintage Fryes made in the USA were especially well made with better quality materials than today's.


----------



## healthysaver

Great point elisian!  I am glad I asked this question.


----------



## healthysaver

Hi, can someone id the name of this by Frye?  Thank you.
I can't find a way to post a pic.
It is like western cut, mid calf high with no embellishment.  No stitching details.
It looks a lot like Carson but doesn't look the same.  Is there another Frye model that is similar to Carson?


----------



## healthysaver

elisian said:


> PHOTOS, btw -- I figured out how to add them!   Pardon the super messy room... I'm mid-laundry sort...


elisian, the boots looks great on you!  When I see boots by themselves, I wouldn't know how it will look on so these pics help me decide.  Does anyone enjoy wearing knee high boots during summer with skirt or dress?


----------



## healthysaver

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Girls-FRYE-Cowgirl-Boots-Size-6m-/171571739907?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27f278fd03

The above is the boots.  Anyone know what name it is?  TIA


----------



## elisian

healthysaver said:


> elisian, the boots looks great on you!  When I see boots by themselves, I wouldn't know how it will look on so these pics help me decide.  Does anyone enjoy wearing knee high boots during summer with skirt or dress?



Thanks so much!   I'm also curious about Fryes for summer, since mine are fairly new to me. With the super thick leather, they're very warm... I wore my flat ones biking around town today with a knee-length dress but no tights, and it's maybe 40F out in Portland. Almost too warm. So quite apart from style, I don't think the temperature would necessarily suit.


----------



## elisian

healthysaver said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Womens-Girls-FRYE-Cowgirl-Boots-Size-6m-/171571739907?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item27f278fd03
> 
> The above is the boots.  Anyone know what name it is?  TIA



I don't know what these are called but I do feel like I've seen them a few on times on eBay before (diff colors/sizes). Seem like a standard cowboy boot. Are you worried about authenticity?


----------



## healthysaver

I was going to look up sizing and how they fit. 



elisian said:


> I don't know what these are called but I do feel like I've seen them a few on times on eBay before (diff colors/sizes). Seem like a standard cowboy boot. Are you worried about authenticity?


----------



## elisian

healthysaver said:


> I was going to look up sizing and how they fit.



Guess you could compare with their current Western line-up. I bet they all fit similarly. http://www.thefryecompany.com/women-western-boots/l/111


----------



## healthysaver

elisian said:


> Guess you could compare with their current Western line-up. I bet they all fit similarly. http://www.thefryecompany.com/women-western-boots/l/111



Thanks for the link.  I don't see it there and Carson's heel is higher.  I bought this boots and wanted to find some reviews also.  Maybe it is one of the vintage line that they don't make anymore?  Looking at the outsole, it didn't get worn a lot so I wanted to try it at the price.
I hope it was the wise purchase ...


----------



## elisian

healthysaver said:


> Thanks for the link.  I don't see it there and Carson's heel is higher.  I bought this boots and wanted to find some reviews also.  Maybe it is one of the vintage line that they don't make anymore?  Looking at the outsole, it didn't get worn a lot so I wanted to try it at the price.
> I hope it was the wise purchase ...



I think it was. Frye's styles have evolved a lot. You just need to make sure it has the right tags / serial styles and is good-quality stuff through and through; if these are genuine Fryes in that condition, and they fit you they were a great buy at $50.

I looked at a lot of listings before I settled on mine... it looked like, to me, the preowned prices for Fryes were more or less:

$100-150 for new/current styles, esp those with zippers
$90-130 for vintage Black Label (made in USA 1970s boots) - rare
$150-300 for vintage Black Label that has been cleaned/polished professionally
$60-100 for vintage White Label (1980s-1990s) tall Campus pull-on boots with some wear
$40-70 for Western-style/cowboy boots

The thing about vintage Fryes especially is they age so well you don't really see discounting for condition. Scuffs don't really look like damage. So the price range is basically reflective of popularity of color/size, the seller's popularity, photo quality, and luck.

For comparison here are price ranges for vintage boots similar to Fryes (thick durable unpolished leather, lined leather, wood heel, leather sole) - there are some great old imitations, but lots of them are unlined or otherwise lower in quality.

$30-60 campus boots  by no-name brands
$30-50 Western-style/cowboy boots

I hate shopping new categories because it's so hard to know what things should cost, so I hope that's a helpful price/style guide for anyone who's looking at vintage Fryes on eBay.


----------



## healthysaver

Wow, elisian, you studied very well and thanks for sharing.
I'm new to Fryes myself (maybe less than a week!).
I own a Frye Daisy Duke as a 2nd owner but I have not worn it since buying it.  It is still too stiff and the color was not my thing ...  (Impulse buying for a great price).
I'm not used to stiff leather boots so maybe it is better to get a used one as long as the condition is good.





elisian said:


> I think it was. Frye's styles have evolved a lot. You just need to make sure it has the right tags / serial styles and is good-quality stuff through and through; if these are genuine Fryes in that condition, and they fit you they were a great buy at $50.
> 
> I looked at a lot of listings before I settled on mine... it looked like, to me, the preowned prices for Fryes were more or less:
> 
> $100-150 for new/current styles, esp those with zippers
> $90-130 for vintage Black Label (made in USA 1970s boots) - rare
> $150-300 for vintage Black Label that has been cleaned/polished professionally
> $60-100 for vintage White Label (1980s-1990s) tall Campus pull-on boots with some wear
> $40-70 for Western-style/cowboy boots
> 
> The thing about vintage Fryes especially is they age so well you don't really see discounting for condition. Scuffs don't really look like damage. So the price range is basically reflective of popularity of color/size, the seller's popularity, photo quality, and luck.
> 
> For comparison here are price ranges for vintage boots similar to Fryes (thick durable unpolished leather, lined leather, wood heel, leather sole) - there are some great old imitations, but lots of them are unlined or otherwise lower in quality.
> 
> $30-60 campus boots  by no-name brands
> $30-50 Western-style/cowboy boots
> 
> I hate shopping new categories because it's so hard to know what things should cost, so I hope that's a helpful price/style guide for anyone who's looking at vintage Fryes on eBay.


----------



## ledobe

elisian said:


> another Frye sale alert - lots of sizes and styles available here at ShoeMetro. They're already mostly 50% off (~$200) and the black friday sale has them additional 50% off. example: http://www.shoemetro.com/p-340108-carmen-inside-zip.aspx?color=Burnt Red&material=Leather



Thanks for sharing this but I had some issues with ShoeMetro when I ordered with this sale. I thought I should mention to be wary.  I was super excited about the great price on the Carmen boots I ordered but one of the boots was smaller than the other-and I've never had this problem before so it's not my feet.

Anyway after a week long back and forth e-mail argument where they refused to pay return shipping because it wasn't their fault because "the boots are marked the same", they finally agreed to a "one time accomodation" and sent me a prepaid label.  The emails were very snooty and I was very disappointed in their customer service.  I'd betcha they resell the boots too without checking them.

During all back and forth this I closely reviewed their return policy, and they also have a weird policy where you can't combine a store credit with any other discount, so if you do take the store credit you might not be able to take advantage of the other sales.  

It's just something to be aware of, they have great sales but returns are probably an issue so think twice if you're not sure.  I was just really surprised to have such a hard time with a defective return!   Plus I was disappointed because the boots were cute and I'll probably never find that price again (and no more were available in my size).  My understanding from the emails was that they wouldn't have honored the original sale price even if they still had them in my size.


----------



## elisian

ledobe said:


> Thanks for sharing this but I had some issues with ShoeMetro when I ordered with this sale. I thought I should mention to be wary.  I was super excited about the great price on the Carmen boots I ordered but one of the boots was smaller than the other-and I've never had this problem before so it's not my feet.
> 
> Anyway after a week long back and forth e-mail argument where they refused to pay return shipping because it wasn't their fault because "the boots are marked the same", they finally agreed to a "one time accomodation" and sent me a prepaid label.  The emails were very snooty and I was very disappointed in their customer service.  I'd betcha they resell the boots too without checking them.
> 
> During all back and forth this I closely reviewed their return policy, and they also have a weird policy where you can't combine a store credit with any other discount, so if you do take the store credit you might not be able to take advantage of the other sales.
> 
> It's just something to be aware of, they have great sales but returns are probably an issue so think twice if you're not sure.  I was just really surprised to have such a hard time with a defective return!   Plus I was disappointed because the boots were cute and I'll probably never find that price again (and no more were available in my size).  My understanding from the emails was that they wouldn't have honored the original sale price even if they still had them in my size.



Oh goodness I'm so sorry!! My roommate ordered a ton from ShoeMetro and didn't have any problems - I guess they're just a lot riskier than a more established place. Thank you so much for pointing this out!


----------



## IVsmommy

ledobe said:


> Thanks for sharing this but I had some issues with ShoeMetro when I ordered with this sale. I thought I should mention to be wary.  I was super excited about the great price on the Carmen boots I ordered but one of the boots was smaller than the other-and I've never had this problem before so it's not my feet.
> 
> Anyway after a week long back and forth e-mail argument where they refused to pay return shipping because it wasn't their fault because "the boots are marked the same", they finally agreed to a "one time accomodation" and sent me a prepaid label.  The emails were very snooty and I was very disappointed in their customer service.  I'd betcha they resell the boots too without checking them.
> 
> During all back and forth this I closely reviewed their return policy, and they also have a weird policy where you can't combine a store credit with any other discount, so if you do take the store credit you might not be able to take advantage of the other sales.
> 
> It's just something to be aware of, they have great sales but returns are probably an issue so think twice if you're not sure.  I was just really surprised to have such a hard time with a defective return!   Plus I was disappointed because the boots were cute and I'll probably never find that price again (and no more were available in my size).  My understanding from the emails was that they wouldn't have honored the original sale price even if they still had them in my size.



I have ordered from them twice on Amazon. Twice I received the wrong size but their customer service was excellent. I ordered a size 8 black Melissa button as a gift and paid less than $90 shipped in the summer and when it arrived they were 8.5 extended calf. I left a rather neutral but complaining review and they credited back part of my money with no communication.  My niece couldn't wear them so I sold them on ebay.  The second time I ordered a pair of cognac Melissa button in 10 extended calf for around $130 shipped. They arrived and were regular, not extended calf which doesn't work for me. I don't have oversized calves always but due to diabetic legs swelling unexpectedly and often I have to buy boots with plenty of room. I called them that time and she offered me the choice of a prepaid label or a half- price credit, so I once again kept the shoes and sold them to help fund purchasing the pair I needed from Zappos. I can't complain about their customer service but I do hate feeling the high of finding awesome shoes at awesome prices and then the disappointment of the order being wrong. On another note, I placed my Zappos order for cognac Melissa button extended calf and they shipped me the Melissa Riding with a zipper- a much more expensive pair. Once again disappointment. They offered me the option of keeping those but with short calves I needed the pull on boot that had a smaller shaft height. I have the Phillip style which also has a taller shaft and they are beautiful but not very flattering on me. The best looking boot on my legs is the Veronica, but they are very uncomfortable. 
I have seriously ordered and either returned or sold over 30 pair of boots in the last three years searching for my perfect pair. I normally wear a size  9.5 or 10 in all shoes (or 41 in Louboutin and LV or euro sizing) but found my ideal in sizing up to 11 Melissa Button extended calf with a New Balance insole. They wear like a running shoe now! I wish they offered more colors.


----------



## ledobe

elisian said:


> Oh goodness I'm so sorry!! My roommate ordered a ton from ShoeMetro and didn't have any problems - I guess they're just a lot riskier than a more established place. Thank you so much for pointing this out!





IVsmommy said:


> I have ordered from them twice on Amazon. Twice I received the wrong size but their customer service was excellent. I ordered a size 8 black Melissa button as a gift and paid less than $90 shipped in the summer and when it arrived they were 8.5 extended calf. I left a rather neutral but complaining review and they credited back part of my money with no communication.  My niece couldn't wear them so I sold them on ebay.  The second time I ordered a pair of cognac Melissa button in 10 extended calf for around $130 shipped. They arrived and were regular, not extended calf which doesn't work for me. I don't have oversized calves always but due to diabetic legs swelling unexpectedly and often I have to buy boots with plenty of room. I called them that time and she offered me the choice of a prepaid label or a half- price credit, so I once again kept the shoes and sold them to help fund purchasing the pair I needed from Zappos. I can't complain about their customer service but I do hate feeling the high of finding awesome shoes at awesome prices and then the disappointment of the order being wrong. On another note, I placed my Zappos order for cognac Melissa button extended calf and they shipped me the Melissa Riding with a zipper- a much more expensive pair. Once again disappointment. They offered me the option of keeping those but with short calves I needed the pull on boot that had a smaller shaft height. I have the Phillip style which also has a taller shaft and they are beautiful but not very flattering on me. The best looking boot on my legs is the Veronica, but they are very uncomfortable.
> I have seriously ordered and either returned or sold over 30 pair of boots in the last three years searching for my perfect pair. I normally wear a size  9.5 or 10 in all shoes (or 41 in Louboutin and LV or euro sizing) but found my ideal in sizing up to 11 Melissa Button extended calf with a New Balance insole. They wear like a running shoe now! I wish they offered more colors.




I wonder if they were more cooperative because Amazon policy will just refund your credit card and not even require a return if the vendor isn't cooperative. That's happened to me twice with smaller purchases.  One was an electronics item that wasn't working when I got it, the vendor kept sending trouble shooting tips when I just wanted a return so I opened a dispute and Amazon just refunded and the other required a return authorization and never responded so Amazon just refunded me. 

Anyway if the boots hadn't been drastically different sizes I wuld have been thrilled. Such cute boots at a great pric .  Now I'm worried they'll complain about the packaging. I put them right bac in the box when I bought them, because there was just no way they were going to work. I didn't even take a single step in them because I knew they were going back.  They were loose in the box with no stuffing or padding, just a single piece of tissue. The Frye box was in an outer plastic bag. I packaged them exactly as I received them but now I'm worried they'll be damaged on the way back and their policy states the box must be in good condition plus the darn boots are rolling around in there.

I guess worst case scenario I can do a credit card charge back but i just hate this feeling that i have to watch like a hawk for the credit to hit. But elisian I still appreciate the tip this was such a great deal I just felt like I should share. Its probably not a place you want to order a pair of "maybes" and you definetly want to read the return policy before you order.


----------



## IVsmommy

ledobe said:


> I wonder if they were more cooperative because Amazon policy will just refund your credit card and not even require a return if the vendor isn't cooperative. That's happened to me twice with smaller purchases.  One was an electronics item that wasn't working when I got it, the vendor kept sending trouble shooting tips when I just wanted a return so I opened a dispute and Amazon just refunded and the other required a return authorization and never responded so Amazon just refunded me.
> 
> Anyway if the boots hadn't been drastically different sizes I wuld have been thrilled. Such cute boots at a great pric .  Now I'm worried they'll complain about the packaging. I put them right bac in the box when I bought them, because there was just no way they were going to work. I didn't even take a single step in them because I knew they were going back.  They were loose in the box with no stuffing or padding, just a single piece of tissue. The Frye box was in an outer plastic bag. I packaged them exactly as I received them but now I'm worried they'll be damaged on the way back and their policy states the box must be in good condition plus the darn boots are rolling around in there.
> 
> I guess worst case scenario I can do a credit card charge back but i just hate this feeling that i have to watch like a hawk for the credit to hit. But elisian I still appreciate the tip this was such a great deal I just felt like I should share. Its probably not a place you want to order a pair of "maybes" and you definetly want to read the return policy before you order.



I'm sure it was because it was Amazon! I have sold things on there and they are brutal to sellers. They hold your money for nearly a month before payout just in case the buyer complains, and you are never secure in your sale- they can take back the money at any point.  So I'm sure they just refunded me so that I wouldn't file any complaints.
I have browsed the ShoeMetro website and their prices are much higher than their Amazon listings- might want to buy through there so you are covered. There is definitely good deals to be found- as long as both shoes are the same size. Lol


----------



## jenbuggy85

FYI: If you are an active duty service member with a military email address you can receive a 20% military discount by ordering over phone with Frye. Found that out while looking for my birthday present! 

Will post pics of my pairs tomorrow  Excited to join the club!!


----------



## jenbuggy85

Frye Campus 14G in brown (honey) and Chestnut (dark with a hint of red!) The difference between the 14G and 14L is that the 14G has a black vibram rubber sole whereas the 14L have a leather bottom. 

    These were both bought new from the frye website 1 month (light) and one week (dark) ago.) These are my faves   I love the natural variations in the leather. 

Frye Jane stitch in Redwood (used from eBay for $76!!)

Frye Jane tall cuff in a dark brown. (Used from eBay for $120??) (This particular boot seems to come in a couple types of leather. I've seen some that are made of super flimsy leather and are easily able to be scrunched downward. Not these babies, this leather is thick!

Posting a bunch of random pics I took. Kinda gives you an idea of how I wear them.   Hope you enjoy!!!

Ps,
 Frye gives a 20% discount to active duty service members with a military email. You just have to call them to order.


----------



## anitalilac

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2833476
> View attachment 2833478
> View attachment 2833479
> View attachment 2833480
> View attachment 2833481
> View attachment 2833483
> View attachment 2833486
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Campus 14G in brown (honey) and Chestnut (dark with a hint of red!) The difference between the 14G and 14L is that the 14G has a black vibram rubber sole whereas the 14L have a leather bottom.
> 
> These were both bought new from the frye website 1 month (light) and one week (dark) ago.) These are my faves   I love the natural variations in the leather.
> 
> Frye Jane stitch in Redwood (used from eBay for $76!!)
> 
> Frye Jane tall cuff in a dark brown. (Used from eBay for $120??) (This particular boot seems to come in a couple types of leather. I've seen some that are made of super flimsy leather and are easily able to be scrunched downward. Not these babies, this leather is thick!
> 
> Posting a bunch of random pics I took. Kinda gives you an idea of how I wear them.   Hope you enjoy!!!
> 
> Ps,
> Frye gives a 20% discount to active duty service members with a military email. You just have to call them to order.


Love every single one of them on you! Do they fit wide calves? Mine is 16 in. How wide are the boots?


----------



## jailnurse93

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2833476
> View attachment 2833478
> View attachment 2833479
> View attachment 2833480
> View attachment 2833481
> View attachment 2833483
> View attachment 2833486
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Campus 14G in brown (honey) and Chestnut (dark with a hint of red!) The difference between the 14G and 14L is that the 14G has a black vibram rubber sole whereas the 14L have a leather bottom.
> 
> These were both bought new from the frye website 1 month (light) and one week (dark) ago.) These are my faves   I love the natural variations in the leather.
> 
> Frye Jane stitch in Redwood (used from eBay for $76!!)
> 
> Frye Jane tall cuff in a dark brown. (Used from eBay for $120??) (This particular boot seems to come in a couple types of leather. I've seen some that are made of super flimsy leather and are easily able to be scrunched downward. Not these babies, this leather is thick!
> 
> Posting a bunch of random pics I took. Kinda gives you an idea of how I wear them.   Hope you enjoy!!!
> 
> Ps,
> Frye gives a 20% discount to active duty service members with a military email. You just have to call them to order.



All awesome, all great deals and you look lovely.  I love your style!


----------



## ledobe

IVsmommy said:


> I'm sure it was because it was Amazon! I have sold things on there and they are brutal to sellers. They hold your money for nearly a month before payout just in case the buyer complains, and you are never secure in your sale- they can take back the money at any point.  So I'm sure they just refunded me so that I wouldn't file any complaints.
> I have browsed the ShoeMetro website and their prices are much higher than their Amazon listings- might want to buy through there so you are covered. There is definitely good deals to be found- as long as both shoes are the same size. Lol




Well the Shoe Metro saga continues. As I mentioned above they finally sent a return label for the defective boots. I tracked the package and they received it on Friday. I got the confirmation that the return was credited to my card today and guess what?  They did a partial credit and deducted $8 from my return.  I assume it's for the shipping. I'm tired of dealing with them after all the back and forth for a week and since I paid via PayPal I did a SNAD request for an $8 refund. We'll see what happens. I would say at this point it's probably safest to order from them through amazon. 

Happy holidays everyone!  (Sorry for the grumpy post)


----------



## ledobe

jenbuggy85 said:


> View attachment 2833476
> View attachment 2833478
> View attachment 2833479
> View attachment 2833480
> View attachment 2833481
> View attachment 2833483
> View attachment 2833486
> 
> 
> 
> Frye Campus 14G in brown (honey) and Chestnut (dark with a hint of red!) The difference between the 14G and 14L is that the 14G has a black vibram rubber sole whereas the 14L have a leather bottom.
> 
> These were both bought new from the frye website 1 month (light) and one week (dark) ago.) These are my faves   I love the natural variations in the leather.
> 
> Frye Jane stitch in Redwood (used from eBay for $76!!)
> 
> Frye Jane tall cuff in a dark brown. (Used from eBay for $120??) (This particular boot seems to come in a couple types of leather. I've seen some that are made of super flimsy leather and are easily able to be scrunched downward. Not these babies, this leather is thick!
> 
> Posting a bunch of random pics I took. Kinda gives you an idea of how I wear them.   Hope you enjoy!!!
> 
> Ps,
> Frye gives a 20% discount to active duty service members with a military email. You just have to call them to order.




Ooh love your boots!  Plus it always makes me feel good to see that people are still wearing the campus boots as I have an old pair, don't know the exact name but they are shorter with a zipper. I've had them forever and resoled once, and I don't want them to ever go out of style. I agonized over the price I paid at the time but I've more than gotten money's worth and they're still beautiful. 

I also just got a pair of the Jane like yours except a darker mahogany brown. They are great boots!  I love the redwood color too and that probably would have been my first choice but I have another pair that is close to that color. 


Enjoy!


----------



## hlfinn

Hey there! I just got my first pair of fryes. I bought the Veronica slouch extended calf in brown. I love them but they are a little tight on my calves still (my calves measure 17" which I thought would be ok for these). The right boot is a little tight in the foot. I've been putting them on and off with different socks all day to try and wear them in and maybe have them stretch a little. Do you guys think the shaft will stretch? Can I get them stretched? I've read various things online (including on here) and the toe not being that stretchable but not sure about the shaft. I got a good deal from Nordies (though not as good at some of the deals I see you guys got!) and I really want them to work. 


Does anyone have suggestions for other styles that might have a wider shaft? I wanted them to look a little taller and have some room with leggings/ tights but it looks like I may not be able to find that. Hate having muscular legs.


----------



## IVsmommy

It has been my experience with Frye and the wide calf styles that Veronica was the shortest shaft but also the widest. I've had the Phillip, Melissa back zip, Melissa button pull on style and Veronica in wide calf. I've also owned all of those in regular calf as well as the Paige in multiple sizes and I've found my best option was to size up in shoe size and that gave me more room in the toe width and made the shaft roomier. The Phillip and Melissa back zip were the exact same height on my leg- and come just under my knee. The Paige style also fits at that same point. Melissa pull on is a little bit shorter than those, and then Veronica was shortest but was also my least comfortable as far as the fit of the toe and heel. I've had the Melissa pull on style stretched professionally and to be honest it didn't make a huge amount of difference. It took weeks. They still were snug, so I went up a full shoe size and am loving my pinch- free boots now. I read a lot of people saying to size down in Frye but it has been total opposite for me. I am a 9.5-10 in athletic shoes, 41 in Louboutins and 11 in Frye. I started buying them in sz 9.5, then 10 and finally sold them all to purchase 11s and I'm ecstatic about my decision.

Paige style might be a good one to try, or the Melissa back zip had a roomy calf. Both of those are taller than Veronica also.


----------



## Spicy_K

Does anyone own the Phillip short? I ordered the ones with the chain and are suppose to arrive on Monday:




I already own the 8R engineer boots. They are my everyday go to/beat up boots, so I needed a slightly dressier shoe. Sometimes I feel like an engineer wearing my clunky boots! I hope the Phillip chain was a good choice


----------



## qtiekiki

Help me decide.  I can only keep one of these:  black Shirley Plate or dark brown Paige.  I already have a pair of Paige in grey burnished antique leather.  Other Frye boots are cognac Vera, black Veronica short, brown (not sure of the actual color name) Carmen short.  I also have a pair of cognac Vince Camuto riding boots.


----------



## Lady Brick

Spicy_K said:


> Does anyone own the Phillip short? I ordered the ones with the chain and are suppose to arrive on Monday:
> 
> I already own the 8R engineer boots. They are my everyday go to/beat up boots, so I needed a slightly dressier shoe. Sometimes I feel like an engineer wearing my clunky boots! I hope the Phillip chain was a good choice
> 
> View attachment 2849799



I actually got the Engineer 8R a while ago and just got a pair of Phillip short in (haven't worn yet). The Phillip tall are my favorite pair of boots so I'm a bit biased, but I really like the short ones and they're very different from the Engineers.




qtiekiki said:


> Help me decide.  I can only keep one of these:   black Shirley Plate or dark brown Paige.  I already have a pair of  Paige in grey burnished antique leather.  Other Frye boots are cognac  Vera, black Veronica short, brown (not sure of the actual color name)  Carmen short.  I also have a pair of cognac Vince Camuto riding  boots.



It sounds like you don't have a pair of tall black boots? I like both, but considering you already have a pair of Paiges and everyone should have tall black boots, I'd vote for the Shirley.


----------



## IVsmommy

qtiekiki said:


> Help me decide.  I can only keep one of these:  black Shirley Plate or dark brown Paige.  I already have a pair of Paige in grey burnished antique leather.  Other Frye boots are cognac Vera, black Veronica short, brown (not sure of the actual color name) Carmen short.  I also have a pair of cognac Vince Camuto riding boots.



Ahhh! Keep both! Love! I'd love to have a pair of gray Paige!


----------



## IVsmommy

Lady Brick said:


> I actually got the Engineer 8R a while ago and just got a pair of Phillip short in (haven't worn yet). The Phillip tall are my favorite pair of boots so I'm a bit biased, but I really like the short ones and they're very different from the Engineers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you don't have a pair of tall black boots? I like both, but considering you already have a pair of Paiges and everyone should have tall black boots, I'd vote for the Shirley.



Phillip tall are also my favorite ever! Switched to Melissa button in black and cognac for my daily drivers since they aren't as high on my leg (and my husband preferred them) but am thinking of going back to Phillip!


----------



## Spicy_K

Lady Brick said:


> I actually got the Engineer 8R a while ago and just got a pair of Phillip short in (haven't worn yet). The Phillip tall are my favorite pair of boots so I'm a bit biased, but I really like the short ones and they're very different from the Engineers.




I received the Phillip chain short and I love them! They are exactly what I was looking for. Sleeker, shorter, and more feminine than the engineers. Plus I got a killer deal on Amazon (I got them for $208 vs $378). I've been wearing out the engineers so I feel very underdressed wearing them out for dinner, etc 

Too bad it's warming up in Southern California again!


----------



## TravelBug

Hi everyone.  I am a newbie to Frye.  Thanks for all your posts here which helped a lot when I was researching on what to get.  I got the Jane Strappy from 6pm when it was on sale for $179.99, and was very much pleasantly surprised by how the color is actually darker and the leather is thick and not prone to fingernail scratches as pictured.

http://www.6pm.com/frye-jane-strappy-tan-tumbled-full-grain

I also wanted to try on the Jane Stitch so I got my size in black.  But strangely, I couldn't even get my heel through the boot!!  I remember reading a post by another tPFer with the same problem?  

http://www.6pm.com/frye-jane-14l-stitch-grey-full-grain-leather

Now I have to deal with paying for shipping 3 pairs of Fryes back to 6pm! (got 2 different sizes for each pair to try on) : For some reasons I had it in my head that it was free returns.


----------



## chambersb

6pm has great prices but I only buy what I know I can wear from them.  I hate paying for return shipping.  Occasionally they will issue a 10% coupon code, so that helps.  I mostly just stick to the Amazon sellers that offer free returns, though.

Glad you found something you like!


----------



## SSShayne

Where's the best place online to buy FRYEs?

Ive read a few horror stories about Amazon.com......kinda reluctant...  Live in a small town so cant find them where i live 


thx


----------



## bigheart

I have had a good experience buying frye from Zappos, free shipping both ways if they don't work


----------



## chambersb

Amazon or Zappos.  I haven't had any bad experiences with Amazon.  I've returned many of them just because I didn't like the fit but that's a personal reason, nothing to do with Amazon.


I've also had good luck with eBay but I only buy styles I know that I already like.


----------



## chambersb

New to me vintage lace ups.


----------



## natalia0128

Hey 
Could you help me decide this ? I bought my Frye Jackie boot at my local boot store, it had huge discount ( I would say that) addition 50% off on all boots. Lucky the Frye are included. The final price I paid was $169 plus tax. D
Do you think that was a good deal? After I looked around I saw some people bought frye boot less than $100.  do you think that boot over priced. Should I keep it? 
Thank you


----------



## peachylv

That's a great deal.  Very few Frye boots (even ankle boots) retail for much less than $300.  I think the deals you are referring to come around on Black Friday or Cyber Monday.


----------



## IVsmommy

Received a new to me pair of tan Paiges today. Ecstatic about them! I'm a wide calf wearer so color choices are usually limited in those and I'm so glad Paige fits because of more options. Need a gray and dark brown pair now!


----------



## natalia0128

peachylv said:


> That's a great deal.  Very few Frye boots (even ankle boots) retail for much less than $300.  I think the deals you are referring to come around on Black Friday or Cyber Monday.



Thank you for you reply , I bought one Jackie button boot in cognac color. After I looked over this topic. Some people got Melissa or Jackie around $100 -$150.


----------



## natalia0128

One more thing, could some one tell the different from Melissa and Jackie ?


----------



## IVsmommy

...


----------



## IVsmommy

natalia0128 said:


> One more thing, could some one tell the different from Melissa and Jackie ?



They do look kinda similar in the upper shaft area but the main difference is the heel height. Melissa is considered a flatter heel with less than 1". Jackie usually has a high heel. I can only do the low heel boots personally.

*Quote*


----------



## natalia0128

IVsmommy said:


> They do look kinda similar in the upper shaft area but the main difference is the heel height. Melissa is considered a flatter heel with less than 1". Jackie usually has a high heel. I can only do the low heel boots personally.
> 
> *Quote*



Great, I had the other  boots that low heel look like Melissa I might get this Jackie.
I have one more question,
I need to get the leather care products
They have two WEATHERPROOF DRESSING and  WEATHER PROOF SPRAY.
 I don't know which one is good, should I get both. The seller told me i just need one .


----------



## ledobe

natalia0128 said:


> Thank you for you reply , I bought one Jackie button boot in cognac color. After I looked over this topic. Some people got Melissa or Jackie around $100 -$150.



I bet if you look closer a lot of those great prices were on eBay for used pairs.  Sometimes you get lucky but it's hard to find them at that price.


----------



## natalia0128

chambersb said:


> New to me vintage lace ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857790



i love the boots, where did you get boot socks at?
i have been looking for this.


----------



## chambersb

natalia0128 said:


> i love the boots, where did you get boot socks at?
> i have been looking for this.


 
Thanks!  The boot socks are actually sleeves cut from a long sleeve tshirt that I bought at Goodwill.  So they're similar to leg warmers.   I couldn't find anything I liked already made so I made my own.  I like that they are rather thin so my tall boots aren't too tight on my calves.


----------



## ledobe

chambersb said:


> Thanks!  The boot socks are actually sleeves cut from a long sleeve tshirt that I bought at Goodwill.  So they're similar to leg warmers.   I couldn't find anything I liked already made so I made my own.  I like that they are rather thin so my tall boots aren't too tight on my calves.



That's a good idea!  I think that Keen is the only company I've seen selling tall boot socks in recent memory, and I found they were tight on my widish calves.  I can wear Keen boots but their socks were kind of tight on me. 

http://www.keenfootwear.com/products/socks/women


----------



## IVsmommy

I purchased some boot socks that kinda had a ruffle at the top of them at TJ Maxx or Marshalls not too long ago.


----------



## natalia0128

What do you use to take care of Frye leather ?

They have two WEATHERPROOF DRESSING and WEATHER PROOF SPRAY.


----------



## sparksfly

Quick question bought these from Marshalls for $63(very surprised they made it to yellow tagged clearance) 




They look to be the Veronica can anyone confirm and tell me your experience with fit?

They say they're a 7(can't find the actual size, sticker says 7) and they fit a tiny bit small width wise(never have an issue with that) and with socks their a tiny bit small. 

I'd love to keep them because they are so cute and such a great price. Will they stretch?


----------



## kemma22

I have 3 pairs of frye boots. They do mold to your feet and will stretch. You got them for a steal. You could also bring them to a shoemaker and they can stretch them for u. Another way is out them on with socks and get them soaked. Wear them like that for awhile so they form to your feet. I had to do this with a pair. Keep away from heat just let them dry on own then put a leather moisturizer on them. Sounds strange but worked for me


----------



## kemma22

natalia0128 said:


> What do you use to take care of Frye leather ?
> 
> 
> 
> They have two WEATHERPROOF DRESSING and WEATHER PROOF SPRAY.




I use both the frye leather dressing and waterproof oil for all of my fryes. I use the dressing then put on the oil. Keeps them nice.


----------



## colorblock

Wow - $63!  That's a steal.  And Frye boots will definitely stretch.  Both of my Melissa buttons are a size smaller than my normal shoe size, and they stretched beautifully.


----------



## sparksfly

colorblock said:


> Wow - $63!  That's a steal.  And Frye boots will definitely stretch.  Both of my Melissa buttons are a size smaller than my normal shoe size, and they stretched beautifully.




Thanks! I figured out they are the Veronica's and they run small so you need to get half a size up that's why they fit so small. 

I bought a shoe stretcher so we'll see. They say to spray with half water half rubbing alcohol. Not sure if I wanna take the risk because at this point I can still return them.


----------



## sparksfly

kemma22 said:


> I have 3 pairs of frye boots. They do mold to your feet and will stretch. You got them for a steal. You could also bring them to a shoemaker and they can stretch them for u. Another way is out them on with socks and get them soaked. Wear them like that for awhile so they form to your feet. I had to do this with a pair. Keep away from heat just let them dry on own then put a leather moisturizer on them. Sounds strange but worked for me




I heated mine with a blow dryer and thick socks on and it worked a little. But I kept seeing sparks come from the leather and the finish melting, so I stopped. 

I thought about water but I don't wanna ruin them beyond return if that doesn't work.


----------



## SSShayne

Hey guys!  I just bought a pair of Engineers 8r online.  THey were supposed to be used, but i can tell by looking at them they are new or nearly new.  The problem:  One shoe fit perfect, my foot went right in, feels great in the toe box...... the other shoe i couldnt even get my foot in to the shaft!!  I finally put my foot in a bag and they did eventually slip in.  I wore them around and they felt fine, a teeny bit tight above my ankle but on the top where my leg starts.......but this one boot needs to be stretched. Is there something i can do myself?  or should i just take it to a cobbler?  Im worried one boot will be different than the other!  I bought them on etsy, and they have a return policy, but it's all the way to Canada and shipping will be costly.  And the boots are so cute!!!  a sand distressed color.......would really like to keep them


----------



## libraryg

SSShayne said:


> Hey guys!  I just bought a pair of Engineers 8r online.  THey were supposed to be used, but i can tell by looking at them they are new or nearly new.  The problem:  One shoe fit perfect, my foot went right in, feels great in the toe box...... the other shoe i couldnt even get my foot in to the shaft!!  I finally put my foot in a bag and they did eventually slip in.  I wore them around and they felt fine, a teeny bit tight above my ankle but on the top where my leg starts.......but this one boot needs to be stretched. Is there something i can do myself?  or should i just take it to a cobbler?  Im worried one boot will be different than the other!  I bought them on etsy, and they have a return policy, but it's all the way to Canada and shipping will be costly.  And the boots are so cute!!!  a sand distressed color.......would really like to keep them


I have bought a few pairs of Frye boots and had to take them in to have them stretched. Here in central IL it only costs $12 a pair, and my shoe guy will keep trying until I am satisfied with the fit. Some have taken 4 or 5 tries before they are done! If it were me, I would try this route, especially if you really like the boots. I doubt that the difference between boots would be noticeable, but that is my own experience. The sand colour is very cute and unusual- great choice! Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## libraryg

sparksfly said:


> Quick question bought these from Marshalls for $63(very surprised they made it to yellow tagged clearance)
> 
> View attachment 2878229
> 
> 
> They look to be the Veronica can anyone confirm and tell me your experience with fit?
> 
> They say they're a 7(can't find the actual size, sticker says 7) and they fit a tiny bit small width wise(never have an issue with that) and with socks their a tiny bit small.
> 
> I'd love to keep them because they are so cute and such a great price. Will they stretch?


You really did luck out! The only Fryes I have ever seen in that store were some funky, brown and white pony hair boots- definitely not my style. Awesome steal, er, deal!


----------



## sparksfly

libraryg said:


> You really did luck out! The only Fryes I have ever seen in that store were some funky, brown and white pony hair boots- definitely not my style. Awesome steal, er, deal!




Thanks! Still too small and I've tried, shoe stretcher(too big to fit where I need stretched) freezing them and heating them. 

So I either return or take them to be professionally stretched which could work or not.


----------



## SSShayne

I stretched mine to perfection in a few hours.  I put on a thick wool sock, then put my foot in a plastic shopping bag...slipped right on.  I wore around the house and checked after 2 hours, and i could get them on and off without issue.  Really happy!

So these are sand color - and I was thinking about getting the FRYEs CONDITIONING CREAM - which is also a weatherproofing cream - wondering how much this will darken them?   Has anyone with light colored boots used it, or anything else?  Dont want them to darken TOOO much, but a little deepening of the colors would be ok. 
In the past Ive used NEATS FOOT OIL, on a pair of new banana campus, HOPING it would darken because they were a bit too bright yellow for my taste - think guy with the big yellow hat and boots in the CURIOUS MONKEY books!!  It helped tone them down and deepen, but didnt change the color much. Ended up having them dyed

anyway, thanks if anyone can tell me about caring for light colored boots!


----------



## SSShayne

sparksfly said:


> Quick question bought these from Marshalls for $63(very surprised they made it to yellow tagged clearance)
> 
> View attachment 2878229
> 
> 
> They look to be the Veronica can anyone confirm and tell me your experience with fit?
> 
> They say they're a 7(can't find the actual size, sticker says 7) and they fit a tiny bit small width wise(never have an issue with that) and with socks their a tiny bit small.
> 
> I'd love to keep them because they are so cute and such a great price. Will they stretch?


Those are so cute!! And a steal!  Fryes do stretch - wearing them is the best way to get them to mold to your feet....


----------



## IVsmommy

SSShayne said:


> I stretched mine to perfection in a few hours.  I put on a thick wool sock, then put my foot in a plastic shopping bag...slipped right on.  I wore around the house and checked after 2 hours, and i could get them on and off without issue.  Really happy!
> 
> So these are sand color - and I was thinking about getting the FRYEs CONDITIONING CREAM - which is also a weatherproofing cream - wondering how much this will darken them?   Has anyone with light colored boots used it, or anything else?  Dont want them to darken TOOO much, but a little deepening of the colors would be ok.
> In the past Ive used NEATS FOOT OIL, on a pair of new banana campus, HOPING it would darken because they were a bit too bright yellow for my taste - think guy with the big yellow hat and boots in the CURIOUS MONKEY books!!  It helped tone them down and deepen, but didnt change the color much. Ended up having them dyed
> 
> anyway, thanks if anyone can tell me about caring for light colored boots!



I haven't used it but read bad reviews on amazon that it would definitely change the color of the lighter colored boots or even ruin them. I was going to purchase that but the Frye customer service reps don't even recommend it so I chose not to go that route. I have a pair of burnished tan, burnished gray and burnished brown Paiges. I definitely don't want the color to change but don't want water damage either.


----------



## SSShayne

I think ANYTHING that's used on light color boots will change the color, even slightly, but to not put anything on them at all concerns me even more.  Im going to portland next weekend, and dont want them ruined by the rain.  I just ordered the cream from Zappos (free ship) - i have 4 other pairs of Fryes, plus 10 other pairs of boots, most of them black or brown, so it will get used.  Not sure what i will do with my tan Fryes


----------



## SSShayne

So I called FRYE, and the person i talked to said anything will darken them slightly, so test on a small area and make sure you like the change.  She also said that they dont need anything right out of the box - but with light colored boots, one does have to be careful as stains from water, salt, etc will show up more on this color than others.


----------



## natalia0128

Frye boots prices are going up????
I have my eyes on the Jackie frye boots, I check the website everyday for that boots. 
Last time I checked the price is 388$, now it is gone up to 418$. I don't know about the other one. But frye boots go up every year.


----------



## SSShayne

natalia0128 said:


> Frye boots prices are going up????
> I have my eyes on the Jackie frye boots, I check the website everyday for that boots.
> Last time I checked the price is 388$, now it is gone up to 418$. I don't know about the other one. But frye boots go up every year.


6pm is having a huge sale - a lot of FRYES marked down to 40-50% off!!


----------



## divantraining1

your collection is amazing. thanks so much for sharing


----------



## dooneybaby

bigheart said:


> I have had a good experience buying frye from Zappos, free shipping both ways if they don't work


Keep in mind, Zappos and 6pm.com are the same company. Zappos customer service explained to me that when inventory on Zappos gets below a certain level, the shoes are sold on 6pm.com. The prices are even cheaper on 6pm. I've been shopping with them for about 12 years now and I'm really pleased. I'm not so much a big fan of Frye boots, but I like their sandals. I just purchased a couple of pairs at a great savings!


----------



## sparksfly

My frye Veronica combat boots ended up stretching perfectly. They're still a tad small but not as bad as before.


----------



## Sl0thbear

Does anyone have the Frye Melissa OTK Boots?

 I'm absolutely in love with them! I have never owned a pair of Fryes before but have drooled over them for years being a boot lover. I really really REALLY want them gah!!! 

http://www.thefryecompany.com/melissa-otk/d/77624

I really shouldn't be looking at shoe threads as boots and shoes are honeslty the last things i should be buying right now but i love them so much! I would love to hear from anyone who has these. 

I usually wear between 9 -9.5m (euro 40... sometimes 41)  so i guess i'd go for a 9.5 and if it's tad loose add an insole. 

Also just out of curiosity how long did it take for you guys to break in your fryes?  I understand that they also have leather soles has anyone taken theirs to a shoe maker to add a rubber sole on the bottom for better durability? 

Thanks.


----------



## SSShayne

Sl0thbear said:


> Does anyone have the Frye Melissa OTK Boots?
> 
> I'm absolutely in love with them! I have never owned a pair of Fryes before but have drooled over them for years being a boot lover. I really really REALLY want them gah!!!
> 
> http://www.thefryecompany.com/melissa-otk/d/77624
> 
> I really shouldn't be looking at shoe threads as boots and shoes are honeslty the last things i should be buying right now but i love them so much! I would love to hear from anyone who has these.
> 
> I usually wear between 9 -9.5m (euro 40... sometimes 41)  so i guess i'd go for a 9.5 and if it's tad loose add an insole.
> 
> Also just out of curiosity how long did it take for you guys to break in your fryes?  I understand that they also have leather soles has anyone taken theirs to a shoe maker to add a rubber sole on the bottom for better durability?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a brand new pair of Engineer 8rs.....and still breaking them in after a month.  

have a couple pairs of the Campus 14s that have the leather soles - that's a great idea to have rubber put on the bottom, but havent ever heard of anyone doing that.  They do make a Campus with the rubber soles.......


----------



## libraryg

SSShayne said:


> I have a brand new pair of Engineer 8rs.....and still breaking them in after a month.
> 
> have a couple pairs of the Campus 14s that have the leather soles - that's a great idea to have rubber put on the bottom, but havent ever heard of anyone doing that.  They do make a Campus with the rubber soles.......


I think the break in period depends on the sizing and especially the model Fryes you are wearing. They vary so much,I have found. I have a pair of 8R Engineers that needed no break in time at all, but my Veronica Slouches are very hard to break in and I honestly doubt they will ever be comfortable. That toe box may as well be made of lead cos there is NO give whatsoever!! On the other hand, I have incredibly great luck with the Carmens. I have 5 pairs of the shorts, and 3 pairs of the 3-straps and they are all like the Engineers---nada on the break in time and great from the git go. Heck, I just ebayed  great deals on a pair of Mimi high heel platforms and even with all that height they are still reasonably comfortable. There really is no stock answer as to the wear-ability of Frye footwear, I'm afraid.


----------



## epagehall

Does anyone have any recommendation on Frye boots for ladies with smaller calves? My calves are 12 inches and I am 5'2 so I look like I'm swimming in most boots. I was thinking about the Melissa Gore or Melissa Scrunch but I have read reviews that say the shaft circumference varies depending on shoe size.


----------



## Lady Brick

epagehall said:


> Does anyone have any recommendation on Frye boots for ladies with smaller calves? My calves are 12 inches and I am 5'2 so I look like I'm swimming in most boots. I was thinking about the Melissa Gore or Melissa Scrunch but I have read reviews that say the shaft circumference varies depending on shoe size.



I'm also 5'2" with fairly small calves and I've found that the boots with the zip shafts fit me the best. The Philip Harness Tall is my favorite and is even a bit snug on me, so they might work for you. Some people size up for them but I wear my regular size.


----------



## epagehall

Lady Brick said:


> I'm also 5'2" with fairly small calves and I've found that the boots with the zip shafts fit me the best. The Philip Harness Tall is my favorite and is even a bit snug on me, so they might work for you. Some people size up for them but I wear my regular size.



Do they hit right below the knee on you? I was also concerned about shaft height. I love the Melissa Button Back Zip though! I might need to call Frye and see if they have circumference measurements for different sizes.


----------



## redney

epagehall said:


> Do they hit right below the knee on you? I was also concerned about shaft height. I love the Melissa Button Back Zip though! I might need to call Frye and see if they have circumference measurements for different sizes.



I have very slim calves too and the Melissa Button Back Zip are perfect for me.I usually wear them with skinny jeans or leggings and don't feel as if I'm swimming in them.

IME they run TTS.


----------



## Lady Brick

epagehall said:


> Do they hit right below the knee on you? I was also concerned about shaft height. I love the Melissa Button Back Zip though! I might need to call Frye and see if they have circumference measurements for different sizes.



The Phillips are the tallest I can comfortably wear. They do hit just below the knee and can hit the back if I sit wrong, but are comfortable. I've tried on the Melissa and I don't remember them being quite as tall.


----------



## Lady Brick

FYI, Amazon has a bunch of Frye boots on sale right now. I got a few pairs for under $90 each.


----------



## sparksfly

Lady Brick said:


> FYI, Amazon has a bunch of Frye boots on sale right now. I got a few pairs for under $90 each.




Which are on sale?


----------



## Lady Brick

sparksfly said:


> Which are on sale?



A bunch of styles were. I just searched for Frye brand boots and sorted price low to high.


----------



## epagehall

I appreciate the recommendations! When I saw the pricing on Amazon I ordered the Melissa Back Zip in Brown Antique. I can't wait to get them in even though I won't be able to wear them for a while.


----------



## SSShayne

Hey all - im looking to buy online a pair of FRYE HARNESS MULES.  I live in a small town, so these arent available for me to try on to get perfect sizing, so im going by the measurement of the insole from heel to toe.  Wondering how they fit (true to size) and if getting them a little bigger is difficult, considering the backs of these?  thanks!


----------



## SSShayne

just bought these online.....


----------



## ledobe

SSShayne said:


> just bought these online.....



Ooh, those are lovely.  I have a pair in a traditional brown and I always forget to wear them!  What do they call that color?

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## oldfashionedgrl

Hello!
I love my Fryes! I enjoyed seeing all the other pairs and now I am drooling over a few I think I need to add to my closet. 

Currently, I own Vintage Campus' in black and dark brown, Short Harness in a sandy brown colorway, Melissa Button Knee highs in gray, and currently on my way to me is the Melissa Back Zip Knee highs in dark brown vintage brush off for a steal off of Amazon! 

My big question is, does anyone own any Dorado Low Boots? They are tall pull on's without straps. I am wondering how they fit? I am a 6.5/7 in most shoes and all of my Frye's are a 7, except maybe harness, I think those are 7.5 because of the toe box. I broke my foot 2x in a year so I have one foot that is still 6.5, but my bad foot I feel I need to be in a 7 so it doesn't get sore or pinchy. Advice? TIA!


----------



## SSShayne

ledobe said:


> Ooh, those are lovely.  I have a pair in a traditional brown and I always forget to wear them!  What do they call that color?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


they are called DISTRESSED GREEN.  I havent received these yet, hoping they are as dark as they look in the photo


----------



## ledobe

SSShayne said:


> they are called DISTRESSED GREEN.  I havent received these yet, hoping they are as dark as they look in the photo



Ooh, that's green?  I really like those!


----------



## MissHolland

I love to watch all the pictures of the beautiful Frye boots!

Here are my Billy Hammered Stud boots in chocolate. I've only worn them 3 times. They are really comfortable.


----------



## lee23

oldfashionedgrl said:


> Hello!
> I love my Fryes! I enjoyed seeing all the other pairs and now I am drooling over a few I think I need to add to my closet.
> 
> Currently, I own Vintage Campus' in black and dark brown, Short Harness in a sandy brown colorway, Melissa Button Knee highs in gray, and currently on my way to me is the Melissa Back Zip Knee highs in dark brown vintage brush off for a steal off of Amazon!
> 
> *My big question is, does anyone own any Dorado Low Boots? They are tall pull on's without straps. I am wondering how they fit? I am a 6.5/7 in most shoes and all of my Frye's are a 7, except maybe harness, I think those are 7.5 because of the toe box. I broke my foot 2x in a year so I have one foot that is still 6.5, but my bad foot I feel I need to be in a 7 so it doesn't get sore or pinchy. Advice? TIA!*



If by any chance you haven't gotten these already, I'd suggest you do go a half size up from your usual Frye size. These do have a tighter toe box than others. I'm usually a size 9 in Fryes, and I have Dorado Lows in both 9 and 9.5. The larger pair is definitely more comfortable (my feet are wide-ish by the toes). Be aware too, that the shaft of these boots are narrow, and would be tough to wear for those with larger calves.


----------



## Metall

Hi all! 

I've got a fairly strange situation happening and I wanted to see if anyone else has had the same experience and see if there is any advice out there. I saw the Vera Hiker boots (for the very first time about 2 weeks ago) at my local Marshall's this year, unfortunately in every size but mine. I fell in love love love with these boots, so I decided to see if I would be able to buy them online. It seems like this whole line is discontinued? I don't mean the vera line, those still seem to be in circulation and easy enough to find, but I don't see any vera hikers. My Marshalls had black, brown, AND chocolate...I'm note sure what's going on. Could anyone verify that these are discontinued? If they are does anyone know a good site that might still have the dark brown ones available? I've been thinking about these shoes for a week straight now, and I'm going a bit bonkers. Any help is super appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## skimilk

No answer for the question above (sorry!) but I was just *SO* happy to see this thread that i had to reply!!! 

I literally LIVE in my Frye boots- I wear them 5-6 days out of a week, rotating 3 pairs. I've been wearing them for years and years, since my ex got me into them when I was 17 

Not only they are most comfortable shoes ever- I can walk for hours and hours in them- they also last forever if you take minimum care of them. One of my pairs is over 10 years old, still look only a little worn...

Obv I have tons of pics in my harness 12R (Frye boots of my choice) but I will post this one for now


----------



## skimilk

This was my beautiful third pair right after they arrived 
Of course, what's great about Frye is that they only get *more* beautiful and *way* cooler as they get softer and pliable and used to your legs and body...


----------



## skimilk

Metall said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've got a fairly strange situation happening and I wanted to see if anyone else has had the same experience and see if there is any advice out there. I saw the Vera Hiker boots (for the very first time about 2 weeks ago) at my local Marshall's this year, unfortunately in every size but mine. I fell in love love love with these boots, so I decided to see if I would be able to buy them online. It seems like this whole line is discontinued? I don't mean the vera line, those still seem to be in circulation and easy enough to find, but I don't see any vera hikers. My Marshalls had black, brown, AND chocolate...I'm note sure what's going on. Could anyone verify that these are discontinued? If they are does anyone know a good site that might still have the dark brown ones available? I've been thinking about these shoes for a week straight now, and I'm going a bit bonkers. Any help is super appreciated! Thank you!!



Hello doll- I did a search for "Frye Vera hiker" and these came right up. Could they be what you are looking for?!

http://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-Vera-Hiker-Boot/dp/B004W1OQ6W


----------



## Metall

skimilk said:


> Hello doll- I did a search for "Frye Vera hiker" and these came right up. Could they be what you are looking for?!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/FRYE-Womens-Vera-Hiker-Boot/dp/B004W1OQ6W


Hi Skimilk! I did see that, they don't have my size on Amazon unfortunately...I take a 7. the chocolate pair (my first choice) on there only has a 9.5 and the dark brown (which was honestly my last choice in colors) only has the 7 and the 8. I heard that this shoe runs quite small due to the fur. Since I am a 7, I wanted to go up to a 7.5 I did try the 8 in store and with work out socks my feet still felt too thin for the 8 (worried that extra room would end up giving me a twisted ankle when it ices over here). 7 and 7.5 were the two missing sizes


----------



## peachylv

skimilk said:


> This was my beautiful third pair right after they arrived
> Of course, what's great about Frye is that they only get *more* beautiful and *way* cooler as they get softer and pliable and used to your legs and body...


12rs are on my wish list!  They look awesome!


----------



## skimilk

peachylv said:


> 12rs are on my wish list!  They look awesome!



Get them get them get them!!! You will *LOVE* them!!!
(I am not a good influence money-wise haha, but then again tPF in general isn't :devil


----------



## peachylv

skimilk said:


> Get them get them get them!!! You will *LOVE* them!!!
> (I am not a good influence money-wise haha, but then again tPF in general isn't :devil


Lol!  I don't mind being enabled.


----------



## sparksfly

TJX had a ton of boots discounted. They had a tall brown boot with a wrap around the ankle and the frye plaque at the heel for $300. None in my size though!

Where besides there is the best place to get them discounted?


----------



## Cloverberry

Are these boots waterproof and are they warm ? Looking for a nice pair of winter boots to keep me warm and dry and stylish!


----------



## libraryg

I have gotten practically all of my 2 dozen pairs of Frye boots from either ebay or amazon. I used to cringe at the thought of buying used footwear, but all the ones I have found on ebay have been in very good to excellant shape. Fryes are built to last. I go over them well with Chlorox wipes and occasionally Lysol the insides, and they are good to go. Amazon has some incredible prices on Fryes, but there is seemingly no rhyme or reason to how they do it.....certain sizes and colours are often radically discounted (as low as $120-$160 for an MSRP style going for $300+. What I do is get a hankering for a certain style, then go on amazon and see what colours they have it in my size. If nothing good comes up, I place the item in my wish list and check back often, and more times than not, it will be deeply discounted at some point in time. Just gotta play the waiting game. Recently somebody mentioned the Vera Hiker, and those are simply darling and indeed rare. Amazon has 1 pair in chocolate in my size but for $300, and as much as I want them, no way am I gonna pay that much. I know, in time, they will be mine and at a price that doesn't break the bank. Also, I have found luck on tradesy.com and etsy.  Poshmark scares me, too many fakes there I hear.......Happy hunting---which is a big part of the Frye fun for me!


----------



## Goldfox

Calling all eyes! Hunt for Frye(d) Duck!
I just had these shoes pop-up when searching for a different papir of shoes, and I have fallen head over heels instantly. I do believe I have seen Frye Duck boots with shearling lining for men previous seasons, but not for women. These however clearly say they are for women. They are not currently available though, it says backorder when I click my size. And they do not ship outside the US. I have trawled most of the web tonight looking for these elsewhere or at least information on whether these are discontinued or just so brand spanking new there is no info out yet from Frye themselves. Does anyone in this thread have a clue? And have you seen these boots anywhere? They look like the perfect winter boots!


----------



## Lady Brick

Metall said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've got a fairly strange situation happening and I wanted to see if anyone else has had the same experience and see if there is any advice out there. I saw the Vera Hiker boots (for the very first time about 2 weeks ago) at my local Marshall's this year, unfortunately in every size but mine. I fell in love love love with these boots, so I decided to see if I would be able to buy them online. It seems like this whole line is discontinued? I don't mean the vera line, those still seem to be in circulation and easy enough to find, but I don't see any vera hikers. My Marshalls had black, brown, AND chocolate...I'm note sure what's going on. Could anyone verify that these are discontinued? If they are does anyone know a good site that might still have the dark brown ones available? I've been thinking about these shoes for a week straight now, and I'm going a bit bonkers. Any help is super appreciated! Thank you!!



Hi Metall! I don't think anyone answered your question, but it's not unusual for Frye styles to be discontinued. Those are often the boots that you find in Marshalls/TMaxx/Nrodstrom Rack. The best way to see if it's discontinued is to check The Frye Company official store as they list all the current styles on the site.

You can keep an eye on places like 6pm and Amazon Warehouse Deals to see if discontinued styles show up as well.

I myself have been finding too many good deals on Frye boots lately. I'll probably end up selling a few on eBay after my upcoming move. On the plus side, I got to visit the Frye store in SoHo on Monday and was able to resist temptation because I already had a pair of boots on the way.


----------



## mahogany66

Hello all, 
Is there a big difference b/t the Veronica Slouch Antiqued/ Polish and the Classic Soft? The Antiqued/polish is on sale for $279 on the site.


----------



## sparksfly

Lord and Taylor had buy 1 get 1 50% off. Got a pair of Melissa button boots. What do you guys use to weather proof them?

The reviews on Amazon of the Frye weatherproof spray say it ruined their boots and made them darker/went on splotchy.


----------



## tizzytic

yyz said:


> *Hi Mary5sok!
> They Are FRYE Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage!
> They are some of my all time Favorites!
> They are the Type of Boots you can wear all day shopping or out and about doing anything.
> And your feet are never sore!
> They were from 2 years ago but you do see them from time to time on Ebay!
> They are here in this thread:
> 
> 19) FRYE Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage Cuff Down
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-5.html#post17218967
> 
> 20) FRYE Sarah OTK Inside Zip in Burnt Red Vintage Cuff Up
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...post-your-pictures-640752-5.html#post17218979*


Hi there!  I know this is a very old post, but hoping I might get a reply.  Do you happen to know the calf circumference of the Sarah OTK boots?  I'm looking at a pair and really need feedback to make sure they will fit me.  My calves measure right around the 14 inch mark. Thanks so much!


----------



## SSShayne

Anyone know how to find amazon.com coupon/discount codes for shoes?  I read people talking about them but never receive ir see them


----------



## chambersb

SSShayne said:


> Anyone know how to find amazon.com coupon/discount codes for shoes?  I read people talking about them but never receive ir see them




They will send an email when it's offered.  Also, it will show up underneath the listing if it qualifies.


----------



## seacoast

I'm smitten with Frye Jane 14Ls and want to grab a pair during the current off season sales. Problem is, I have three pairs of Fryes already and they all fit way different. Should I go up 1/2 size from my usual shoe size, as I usually do with boots, or go waaaaaaaay up a whole size?
http://http://forum.purseblog.com/t...ane-14l-fit-question-941358.html#post30172920


----------



## dragonette

seacoast said:


> I'm smitten with Frye Jane 14Ls and want to grab a pair during the current off season sales. Problem is, I have three pairs of Fryes already and they all fit way different. Should I go up 1/2 size from my usual shoe size, as I usually do with boots, or go waaaaaaaay up a whole size?
> http://http://forum.purseblog.com/t...ane-14l-fit-question-941358.html#post30172920




I tried a pair of Jane's a long time ago. They didn't work for me. I returned them. I'm 5.5 in the Carmen's which are perfect for me. 5.5 in Jane was longish in the foot length but tight on width. I didn't think sizing up was possible, it would be too long. Also, I wasn't in love with the leather. It was too stiff and uncomfortable.


----------



## seacoast

Thanks, that's something to consider! Sounds like they run long and narrow. not sure how they'd compare with my Jackie Buttons, which are tight in the toes, or Paiges, which fit perfectly at my usual shoe size of 7.5.. I think my Carmens must have been mismarked for size.


----------



## ledobe

seacoast said:


> I'm smitten with Frye Jane 14Ls and want to grab a pair during the current off season sales. Problem is, I have three pairs of Fryes already and they all fit way different. Should I go up 1/2 size from my usual shoe size, as I usually do with boots, or go waaaaaaaay up a whole size?
> http://http://forum.purseblog.com/t...ane-14l-fit-question-941358.html#post30172920





dragonette said:


> I tried a pair of Jane's a long time ago. They didn't work for me. I returned them. I'm 5.5 in the Carmen's which are perfect for me. 5.5 in Jane was longish in the foot length but tight on width. I didn't think sizing up was possible, it would be too long. Also, I wasn't in love with the leather. It was too stiff and uncomfortable.



I felt like mine were true to size, but Fryes can definitely vary.

As far as the leather, most styles are available in different leathers so that could vary also.  

Not much help am I?


----------



## shakentree

I need some help. I'm torn on the Frye Carson Shortie or Melissa Button Short. I'm looking for a nice every day boot I can wear with jeans and possibly shorts and dresses. I own a pair of Veronica tall but the toe bed kind of drives me crazy because it's so hard/stiff and I get bad blisters on my right heel sometimes (I wear socks with them). 

Does anybody own the Carson or Melissa short? Or another short style? How did you deal with the slippery sole? Thanks!!!


----------



## libraryg

shakentree said:


> I need some help. I'm torn on the Frye Carson Shortie or Melissa Button Short. I'm looking for a nice every day boot I can wear with jeans and possibly shorts and dresses. I own a pair of Veronica tall but the toe bed kind of drives me crazy because it's so hard/stiff and I get bad blisters on my right heel sometimes (I wear socks with them).
> 
> Does anybody own the Carson or Melissa short? Or another short style? How did you deal with the slippery sole? Thanks!!!


My fave Frye style are the Carmens. They come in short, tall, and tri-belted versions. I have 5 of the shorts--grey, whiskey, smoke, sand and black and they are the most comfortable boots I own. They are very cute and have enough of a heel to be a bit more dressy yet still also good for casual wear. Really versatile!


----------



## SSShayne

The Melissas seem to all have that hard uncomfortable toe box.  I have the Engineer in 8r and 12r and they were comfortable  right from the start.  Good luck!


----------



## chambersb

I have the Martina Engineer and the Cavalry Strap both short.   Well they are a little less than mid calf anyway.   I need to have a style with and adjustable across the foot strap to keep the heels from flopping.


----------



## sailersaturn

seacoast said:


> I'm smitten with Frye Jane 14Ls and want to grab a pair during the current off season sales. Problem is, I have three pairs of Fryes already and they all fit way different. Should I go up 1/2 size from my usual shoe size, as I usually do with boots, or go waaaaaaaay up a whole size?
> http://http://forum.purseblog.com/t...ane-14l-fit-question-941358.html#post30172920


I think the 14Ls are true to size...I have a 9.5 in the Melissa button and Shirley over the knee and the 14Ls in 9.5 fit perfectly.  All Frye boots that I've tried on fit exactly the same on my foot so I'm always confident in purchasing the same size in any style.  The 14Ls are so beautiful and sturdy, remind me of a western riding saddle and they hold their shape so nicely!


----------



## SEWDimples

My new Frye boots. 1st pair and really like them.


----------



## libraryg

SEWDimples said:


> My new Frye boots. 1st pair and really like them.
> 
> View attachment 3454017
> View attachment 3454018


Are those the Courtneys, in Redwood? They are a lovely style and colour. Welcome to the awesome world of Frye!


----------



## SEWDimples

libraryg said:


> Are those the Courtneys, in Redwood? They are a lovely style and colour. Welcome to the awesome world of Frye!


I'm not sure since they did not come with a box or tag. 
I searched the number inside (3474312) and found Erin Lug work boot.
Thanks for the compliment. They are really comfortable.


----------



## Pishi

Has anyone tried the newer OTK style?  I've been vacillating between Stuart Weitzman OTK styles and was having trouble convincing myself they fit -- because they don't.  But I really wanted a quality pair of OTK boots.  Last weekend I was in Chicago and visited the Frye store (love that place, btw).  I ended up with a pair of dark brown OTK Mina Stretch boots.  They are amazing!  The quality is amazing, the fit is so much better than SW OTK, and they were $200 cheaper.  Win win.  I'll post mod photos after I get them in the mail.


----------



## kbell

I love love Frye... I find them so well made & comfy! 

Here's mine:







Veronica Slouch
Jane 14L
Paige tall riding
Engineer shearling short (recyc rubber) 
Martina engineer

All the same size. I find the sizing consistent.


----------



## deltafoxcharlie

Hoping someone can help me with my potential Frye Cowboy Boot listing! I'm looking to sell these boots and originally had found the exact same ones on etsy: https://www.etsy.com/listing/88712304/size-8-b-frye-cowboy-boots-womens?ref=market
The listing says they're from the 70's, but the stamp inside my boot has 6/87 on it. Is that the date they were made or something else? I want to make sure I have the correct era in my listing!


----------



## Mentha

I have two of them, the tall and short veronica slouch.
Tha tall is 7+ yrs old and has been through severe northeast winters. I got them on Sundance for 90$. It is supposed to be brown but looks taupe.
The 2nd is the short in Grey I think, which I got for a great deal at 40$.
Both look similar in color though.



Now that I have moved out from places which have severe winters, the short will be more versatile.


----------



## Alyssa79

Reviving an old post! I hope someone is able to help as to I got my 1st pair of Frye's at a thrift store and am in love. I have been trying to find out what style they are and am having no luck. In fact I'm having no luck with identifying what the stamps even mean in general. I am attaching the stamp inside the boot and the boot itself and any help is appreciated


----------



## yyz

Alyssa79 said:


> Reviving an old post! I hope someone is able to help as to I got my 1st pair of Frye's at a thrift store and am in love. I have been trying to find out what style they are and am having no luck. In fact I'm having no luck with identifying what the stamps even mean in general. I am attaching the stamp inside the boot and the boot itself and any help is appreciated
> View attachment 3879689


*Hi Alyssa79!
First welcome to The Purse Forum!
And I do hope I can help you a bit with this...
The Frye model # is 77745 which is now the Shirley Rinding Boot...
That being said this is a earlier version of that Boot from I believe the 90's or early 2000's
ans was called the Shirley Swirly Moto if I **remember correctly.*
*These were made in Mexico and that being said do run usually **True To Size or a bit larger
as compared the Frye Boots made in China.
The Leather Quality is usually much Better in the Boots made in Mexico and will last you a lifetime!
So do realize once you buy Frye Boots you will end up with several pairs as them seem to be very addictive..
In fact I think as I type this since the last time I ever posted here I was close to 60 pairs of them...
Today I have lost count....
Matt*

*

*


----------



## Alyssa79

yyz said:


> *Hi Alyssa79!
> First welcome to The Purse Forum!
> And I do hope I can help you a bit with this...
> The Frye model # is 77745 which is now the Shirley Rinding Boot...
> That being said this is a earlier version of that Boot from I believe the 90's or early 2000's
> ans was called the Shirley Swirly Moto if I **remember correctly.*
> *These were made in Mexico and that being said do run usually **True To Size or a bit larger
> as compared the Frye Boots made in China.
> The Leather Quality is usually much Better in the Boots made in Mexico and will last you a lifetime!
> So do realize once you buy Frye Boots you will end up with several pairs as them seem to be very addictive..
> In fact I think as I type this since the last time I ever posted here I was close to 60 pairs of them...
> Today I have lost count....
> Matt*
> 
> *
> *


Matt I could just hug you!!!! Thank you sooo much! After the pair I found I already starting looking into the short Veronica Slouch and the Jenna Engineer. It's funny because I just found a pair of the Jenna Engineer in a consignment store marked $75 and thought it was a little steep since they looked quite worn but they were stamped made in Mexico so knowing what I know now, I may go back to get them. And if it wasn't for looking through pages and pages of this thread, I wouldn't have seen your beautiful collection. You may have even got me interested in the Campus boots and in the reddish color...something I never would have looked at) . I bow to you and cannot thank you enough! Oh and please post some pics...it's like boot porn


----------



## yyz

Alyssa79 said:


> Matt I could just hug you!!!! Thank you sooo much! After the pair I found I already starting looking into the short Veronica Slouch and the Jenna Engineer. It's funny because I just found a pair of the Jenna Engineer in a consignment store marked $75 and thought it was a little steep since they looked quite worn but they were stamped made in Mexico so knowing what I know now, I may go back to get them. And if it wasn't for looking through pages and pages of this thread, I wouldn't have seen your beautiful collection. You may have even got me interested in the Campus boots and in the reddish color...something I never would have looked at) . I bow to you and cannot thank you enough! Oh and please post some pics...it's like boot porn


*Hi Alyssa!*
*Thank You for the Hug!*
*I would seriously check EBay for Frye Boots and Actually The Frye Website has some Great 50% & 60% sales right now!!!*
*Once you get a few pairs you will find out that Frye makes some of the Best Boots out there...*
*And you start comparing so many other Designers to them and asking yourself why do these others charge so much for there boots and shoes and yet their QUALITY & COMFORT is so much less!!*
*Just my Personal Opinion....*
*I can't  wait to see some posts of you Rockin your New Frye's Soon!*
*And Don't Limit Yourself To One Style Or Color!!!*
*As you can see I love to wear every Style of Them and Yes I wear them All the time after all it is Boot season!!*
*Yes I will Post Some more Pictures Good Grief I got to have Another 30+ Pairs to post these days!*
*Oh my latest ones are these here....*

*https://www.thefryecompany.com/womens/boots/all-boots/clara-otk-wide-d-7537101*

*Very Awesome Pair Super Comfy!!*
*Matt***


----------



## SSShayne

Hi. Haven’t been on here in awhile.  

Has anyone here ever purchased Frye’s from cheepfryebootsonline dot com?  I just found that site, but reluctant to purchase as it says it’s a Frye store and links to Frye dot com. How could they sell at 70% discount?  Just wondering if anyone has purchased from them or heard anything good or bad. Thx


----------



## yyz

*Hi SSShayne!*
*No it is a total scam site and if you did get something it wouldn't be FRYE Boots!*


----------



## SSShayne

Thx!!  Yea I asked in my Frye Swap Facebook group and someone said the same thing. Glad I checked!!


----------

